# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  ԱՄՆ ոստիկանությունն այս տարի արդեն 657 մարդ է սպանել

## Շինարար

«Գարդիանի» տվյալներով էս տարի ԱՄՆ ոստիկանությունն արդեն 657 մարդ ա սպանել: Սևամորթերը զուտ թվային առումով մեծամասնություն չեն կազմում, բայց եթե թվերը համեմատում են սևամորթ բնակչության թվի հետ, ստացվում ա` եթե մարդը սևամորթ ա ավելի մեծ հավանականություն կա ոստիկանության զոհ դառնալու: Ընդհանուր պատկերը կարաք տեսնեք հղումով: Մարդ խոսք էլ չի գտնում ասելու: Հլա դեռ տարվա մեջտեղում ենք, պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք՝ հազարից ավելի զոհ տարվա կտրվածքով:

Չգիտեմ՝ քննարկման համար ինչ առաջարկեմ, ուղղակի ուզեցա սա առանձին թեմայով լինի: Օրինականության ճանապարհի՞ն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շին, ինչի՞ց ես բողոքում: Մարդիկ օրինականություն են հաստատում:

----------

VisTolog (23.02.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ինչի՞ց ես բողոքում: Մարդիկ օրինականություն են հաստատում:


Հա, շատ ուժեղ, դրա համար էլ իդեալական օրինականություն են հաստատել: Հուսով եմ՝ իրոնիայով էիր գրել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, շատ ուժեղ, դրա համար էլ իդեալական օրինականություն են հաստատել: Հուսով եմ՝ իրոնիայով էիր գրել:


Բա էդ սաղ սևամորթներն են: Հանցագործություն են կատարում, պիտի հետևանքներին պատրաստ լինեն: Կարաս նայես ստատիստիկան, ԱՄՆ-ում գնալով նվազում ա հանցագործությունների թիվը:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Զոհերից 142-ը ընդհանրապես անզեն են եղել, 2-ը անչափահաս:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բա էդ սաղ սևամորթներն են: Հանցագործություն են կատարում, պիտի հետևանքներին պատրաստ լինեն: Կարաս նայես ստատիստիկան, ԱՄՆ-ում գնալով նվազում ա հանցագործությունների թիվը:


Վախի մթնոլորտ էլի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Զոհերից 142-ը ընդհանրապես անզեն են եղել, 2-ը անչափահաս:


Բա տեսնու՞մ ես: Իսկ մնացածները զինված են եղել: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչեր կանեին, եթե դրանց չսպանեին:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բա տեսնու՞մ ես: Իսկ մնացածները զինված են եղել: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչեր կանեին, եթե դրանց չսպանեին:



Լավ, արդեն ակնհայտ սադրում ես:

----------

Vaio (28.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իմ իմանալով ԱՄՆ-ում որոշ քաղաքներում կան թաղամասեր, որտեղ սպիտակամորթը մտնելու իրավունք չունի, մահվան դեպքում էլ հետաքննությունը սիմվոլիկ բնույթ ա կրում, որտև «ինքն էր մեղավոր»։

Բացի այդ վերջերս նայում էի նույն ԱՄՆ-ում ինչ էին անում նեգրերը, երբ ինչ որ մի նեգրի սպանությունը մեծ հնչեղություն էր ստացել։
Փողոցները նենց էին վարի տալիս, որ մեր մոտ սկի մարտի մեկից հետո էդ օրը չի եղել։
Ու էդ վիճակում ոչ մի զոհ չեղավ։

Դրանից ես ենթադրում եմ, որ իրանց ոստիկանությունը շատ զուսպ ա, ու միայն խիստ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում ա դիմում զենքին։

Նոր հաշվեցի, 320 միլիոնանոց երկրում 650 հոգին 2.5-անոցում անում ա 5 հոգի։
Տենց նեգրա(հանցագործա)շատ երկրի համար մեծ թիվ չի։

----------

VisTolog (23.02.2018), Արէա (27.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բա էդ սաղ սևամորթներն են: Հանցագործություն են կատարում, պիտի հետևանքներին պատրաստ լինեն: Կարաս նայես ստատիստիկան, ԱՄՆ-ում գնալով նվազում ա հանցագործությունների թիվը:


Թող մարդկանց լիարժեք ինտերգերն հասարակություն, ի՞նչն ա պատճառը, որ սևամրթ բնակչությունն ավելի հակված ա հանցագործություն կատարելու: Ուրեմն դեռ ինչ-որ բան էն չի, դեռ իրանց վիճակը խոցելի ա, ինչ-որ բան չեն կարողանում ապահովել կամ չեն կարողանում նենց անել, որ էս մարդիկ լիարժեք ինտեգրվեն հասարակության մեջ: Հանցագործություններիթիվը իրոք կտրուկ նվազում ա, նոր նայեցի, բայց սա ելք չի: Ես երբեք չեմ եղլե ԱՄՆ-ում, չեմ կարա շատ բան ասեմ, բայց էս թվերը ինձ ահավոր են թվում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Իմ իմանալով ԱՄՆ-ում որոշ քաղաքներում կան թաղամասեր, որտեղ սպիտակամորթը մտնելու իրավունք չունի, մահվան դեպքում էլ հետաքննությունը սիմվոլիկ բնույթ ա կրում, որտև «ինքն էր մեղավոր»։
> 
> Բացի այդ վերջերս նայում էի նույն ԱՄՆ-ում ինչ էին անում նեգրերը, երբ ինչ որ մի նեգրի սպանությունը մեծ հնչեղություն էր ստացել։
> Փողոցները նենց էին վարի տալիս, որ մեր մոտ սկի մարտի մեկից հետո էդ օրը չի եղել։
> Ու էդ վիճակում ոչ մի զոհ չեղավ։
> 
> Դրանից ես ենթադրում եմ, որ իրանց ոստիկանությունը շատ զուսպ ա, ու միայն խիստ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում ա դիմում զենքին։
> 
> Նոր հաշվեցի, 320 միլիոնանոց երկրում 650 հոգին 2.5-անոցում անում ա 5 հոգի։
> Տենց նեգրա(հանցագործա)շատ երկրի համար մեծ թիվ չի։


մարդկանց բեր ստրկացրու, աշխատացրու, հետո մի կերպ ազատի, բայց արհամարհի, ճնշի, նեղի, տրորի, վերջում էլ թե՝ օրինապահ քաղաքացի քեզանից դուրս չեկավ, տուր սպանի, ջան եմ ասել

----------


## Աթեիստ

> մարդկանց բեր ստրկացրու, աշխատացրու, հետո մի կերպ ազատի, բայց արհամարհի, ճնշի, նեղի, տրորի, վերջում էլ թե՝ օրինապահ քաղաքացի քեզանից դուրս չեկավ, տուր սպանի, ջան եմ ասել


Ինձ թվում էր մենք խոսում ենք հանցագործների մասին։

Եթե ղեկավարվեին միայն հանցագործության հանդեպ նախատրամադրվածությամբ, պտի որ սաղ աթեիստներից բացի սաղին վառեին, որտև էլի իմ լսած վիճակագրությամբ բանտերում ամենափոքր տոկոսը պատկանում ա հենց իրանց։

Բայց ԱՄՆ-ի էդ բոլոր (համարյա բոլոր) դեպքերը վերաբերում են հանցագործներին։ Այսինքն ոստիկանները կոնկրետ պատճահանցագործության համար սպանել են հանցագործին։
2 օր առջ հենց տենց վիդեո էի նայում. մտնում են բարում նստած մեկին խնդրում են դուրս գալ, հենց ոտքը բարից դուրս ա դնում, ծոցից զենք ա հանում, ոստիկաններն էլ տեղում գյուլլում են։

Բա խի՞ չպիտի գյուլլեին։ Պտի զենքը հանած մարդուց կես մետր կանգնած հետը բանակցեի՞ն։


Հեսա փորձեմ էդ վիդեոն գտնել (դաժան տեսարաններ չկան)։

Հ.Գ.

*Գտա*

----------

Արէա (27.07.2015), Վիշապ (28.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինձ թվում էր մենք խոսում ենք հանցագործների մասին։
> 
> Չնայած դու պատմությունից ավելի լավ ես, կարող ա ինչ որ հանցագործություն գիտես, որ հայերն արել էին։
> 
> Եթե ղեկավարվեին միայն հանցագործության հանդեպ նախատրամադրվածությամբ, պտի որ սաղ աթեիստներից բացի սաղին վառեին, որտև էլի իմ լսած վիճակագրությամբ բանտերում ամենափոքր տոկոսը պատկանում ա հենց իրանց։
> 
> Բայց ԱՄՆ-ի էդ բոլոր (համարյա բոլոր) դեպքերը վերաբերում են հանցագործներին։ Այսինքն ոստիկանները կոնկրետ պատճահանցագործության համար սպանել են հանցագործին։
> 2 օր առջ հենց տենց վիդեո էի նայում. մտնում են բարում նստած մեկին խնդրում են դուրս գալ, հենց ոտքը բարից դուրս ա դնում, ծոցից զենք ա հանում, ոստիկաններն էլ տեղում գյուլլում են։
> 
> ...


Օրինակս լավը չէր, վերևի գրառումը արդնե խմբագրել էի. իսկ վիդեո, թե ոնց են մարդուն գյուլլում՝ չեմ ուզում նայել, ասում ես՝ հավատում եմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> մարդկանց բեր ստրկացրու, աշխատացրու, հետո մի կերպ ազատի, բայց արհամարհի, ճնշի, նեղի, տրորի, վերջում էլ թե՝ օրինապահ քաղաքացի քեզանից դուրս չեկավ, տուր սպանի, ջան եմ ասել


100 տարի առաջ ճնշվել, նեղվել տրորվելը էսօր օրենքները խախտելու համար արդարացում չի։
Էսօրվա հանցագործներից ոչ մեկը ճնշված չի, շատ դեպքերում սպիտակներն են իրանց ձեռը ճնշվում՝ ռասիստ չհամարվելու համար։

Էնօր լավ խոսք ընկար աչքովս։

Եթե նեգրն ա հպարտանում իրա ռասայով՝ դա բարձր ինքնագնահատականի դրսևորում ա (սենց մի բան էր)։
Եթե սպիտակն ա հպարտանում՝ ռասիստ ա։

----------

Rammstein (27.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Եթե նեգրն ա հպարտանում իրա ռասայով՝ դա բարձր ինքնագնահատականի դրսևորում ա (սենց մի բան էր)։
> Եթե սպիտակն ա հպարտանում՝ ռասիստ ա։


Հա, ու շատ արդարացի ա, սպիտակը որպես ռասա նման ստորադաս վիճակում չի եղել երբեք, ինչ սևամորթը, հուսով եմ ներող կլինես, եթե չօգտագործեմ էն բառը, որը սևամորթները վիրավորական են համարում, ու շատ բնական ա, որ հաշվի առնելով էն ողջ գոյություն ունեցող պատմական կոնտեքստը, որ էսօր կա՝ եթե սպիտակն ա իր ռասայով հպարտանում, դա ռասիզմ ա, եթե սևամորթը՝ բարձր ինքնագանահատակի դրսևորում:

----------

Լուսաբեր (17.11.2015), Մարի-Լույս (28.11.2015), Նաիրուհի (31.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 100 տարի առաջ ճնշվել, նեղվել տրորվելը էսօր օրենքները խախտելու համար արդարացում չի։
> Էսօրվա հանցագործներից ոչ մեկը ճնշված չի, շատ դեպքերում սպիտակներն են իրանց ձեռը ճնշվում՝ ռասիստ չհամարվելու համար։
> 
> Էնօր լավ խոսք ընկար աչքովս։
> 
> Եթե նեգրն ա հպարտանում իրա ռասայով՝ դա բարձր ինքնագնահատականի դրսևորում ա (սենց մի բան էր)։
> Եթե սպիտակն ա հպարտանում՝ ռասիստ ա։


Արտ, տարբեր ա... շատ տարբեր ա...

----------

Շինարար (27.07.2015)

----------


## Վահե-91

*Շինարար*, հեչ ամերիկյան կինոներ չես նայե՞լ սևամորթների թաղամասների մասին  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> *Շինարար*, հեչ ամերիկյան կինոներ չես նայե՞լ սևամորթների թաղամասների մասին


Նայել եմ:

----------


## Շինարար

ես մի բան գիտեմ՝ նույնիսկ եթե սևերն ավելի են հակված հանցագործություն գործելու, ուրեմն պետությունը էստեղ անելիք ունի, ինչ-որ բան ճիշտ չի աշխատում, ու էդ անելիքը հաստատ մարդկանց սպանելը չի: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, նշեմ նաև, որ սպիտակներին էլ են սպանում, ու զուտ թվային առումով կրկնակի շատ են սպիտակ զոհերը սևամորթներից:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Նայել եմ:


Էդ դեպքում ամերիկայի ոստիկանությանը պետք ա չմեղադրեիր չհիմնավորված սպանությունների մեջ  :Think:  Ու հաշվի առ, որ Ամերիկայում շատ մարդ ա ապրում, հետևաբար շատ կլինեն նաև հանցագործները:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ես մի բան գիտեմ՝ նույնիսկ եթե սևերն ավելի են հակված հանցագործություն գործելու, ուրեմն պետությունը էստեղ անելիք ունի, ինչ-որ բան ճիշտ չի աշխատում, ու էդ անելիքը հաստատ մարդկանց սպանելը չի: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, նշեմ նաև, որ սպիտակներին էլ են սպանում, ու զուտ թվային առումով կրկնակի շատ են սպիտակ զոհերը սևամորթներից:


Եթե նման սպանությունները բերում են հանցագործությունների պակասեցմանը, ուրեմն իրանք ճիշտ ուղու վրա են։

Վիդեոն նայեցի՞ր։ Սպանեցին, լավ արեցին։ Եթե 650-ն էլ էդ կարգի կամ (ամենայն հավանականությամբ) ավելի վտանգավորներն են, ուրեմն պետք ա դրանցից ազատվել։

----------


## Շինարար

> Եթե նման սպանությունները բերում են հանցագործությունների պակասեցմանը, ուրեմն իրանք ճիշտ ուղու վրա են։
> 
> Վիդեոն նայեցի՞ր։ Սպանեցին, լավ արեցին։ Եթե 650-ն էլ էդ կարգի կամ (ամենայն հավանականությամբ) ավելի վտանգավորներն են, ուրեմն պետք ա դրանցից ազատվել։


Իհարկե չնայեցի, Արտ, 142-ը ընդհանրապես անզեն են եղել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Զենք կրելը պետք ա օրինական չլինի

----------

Լուսաբեր (17.11.2015), Շինարար (27.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ դեպքում ամերիկայի ոստիկանությանը պետք ա չմեղադրեիր չհիմնավորված սպանությունների մեջ  Ու հաշվի առ, որ Ամերիկայում շատ մարդ ա ապրում, հետևաբար շատ կլինեն նաև հանցագործները:


Ասենք ո՞ր երկրի համեմատ ա ավելի շատ մարդ ապրում, ու էդ երկրներում ոստիկանների կատարած սպանությունների հետ համեմատիր: Ուժեղ փաստարկ ա, Վահե՝ ամերիկական կինոներում տեսել եմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իհարկե չնայեցի, Արտ, 142-ը ընդհանրապես անզեն են եղել:


Սպանելու պահին անզեն, բայց ոչ անմեղ։

Եթե դու որպես փաստարկ նշես, որ էսքանն անմեղ զոհ ա եղել, ինչ որ տեղ կարող ա սկսեմ մտածել։ 
Բայց տարիքն ու էդ պահին ձեռքը հրազեն չունենալը չպիտի ոստիկանությանը հետ պահի։

Լսած կլնես, որ ԻՊ-ի վերջին վիդեոներից մեկում 10 տարեկան տղան ա թշնամուն գլխատում։ Դրա վրա կրակելուց առաջ էլ պտի մտածե՞ն, որ երեխայա։

----------


## Շինարար

> Սպանելու պահին անզեն, բայց ոչ անմեղ։


Վայ, ես էլ չեմ անմեղ, տուր սպանի: Դու անմե՞ղ ես:  Տենց ո՞նց կլինի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Զենք կրելը պետք ա օրինական չլինի


Իմ մտքին էլ էր էդ հասունանում էս թեմայում: Երևի սխալ ա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վայ, ես էլ չեմ անմեղ, տուր սպանի: Դու անմե՞ղ ես:  Տենց ո՞նց կլինի:



Շին, դու ինչ որ ինֆորմացիա ունե՞ս, որ պեչենի գողացողին են սպանել։ Չնայած վստահ եմ, ես ու դու էդ էլ չենք գողացել։

Հիմա պատկերացրա 2 հոգով վազում են 15 հոգու սպանած մարդասպանի հետևից ու զգում են, որ չեն հասնելու։ Քո առաջարկը ո՞րն ա։ Թողնեն գնա՞։

----------


## Վահե-91

Ճիշտ եք ասում, եթե զենք կրելը անօրինական լինի, ապա հանցագործները ահավոր կվախենան զենք կրելուց  :Jpit:

----------


## Արէա

Կարաս մեղադրես պետությանը, որ լավ չի կարողացել ինտեգրել սևամորթներին, բայց չես կարա ասես. չես ինտեգրել, նա էլ հանցագործություն ա անում, ինչի՞ ես սպանում։ Եթե էդ հանցագործության համար օրենքում գրած ա, որ ոստիկանը պիտի կրակի, ուրեմն պիտի կրակի։ Սենց ա։ Դու կոնկրետ սրա դեմ չես կարա բողոքես։ Կարաս բողոքես էդ օրենքի դեմ, ասես ոստիկանին տենց իրավունք պիտի չտրվի, կամ բողոքես կառավարությունից, ասես պայմաններ չեն ստեղծում, մարդիկ ստիպված հանցագորխություն են անում, բայց չես կարա բողոքես որ ոստիկանը կրակել ա։ Օրենքը պահանջում ա, որ պիտի կրակի, վերջ, պիտի կրակի։

----------

Cassiopeia (27.07.2015), GriFFin (27.07.2015), Rammstein (27.07.2015), Աթեիստ (27.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, դու ինչ որ ինֆորմացիա ունե՞ս, որ պեչենի գողացողին են սպանել։ Չնայած վստահ եմ, ես ու դու էդ էլ չենք գողացել։
> 
> Հիմա պատկերացրա 2 հոգով վազում են 15 հոգու սպանած մարդասպանի հետևից ու զգում են, որ չեն հասնելու։ Քո առաջարկը ո՞րն ա։ Թողնեն գնա՞։


Արտ, լինկով մտի նայի, հատ-հատ երևում ա՝ ում խի էին հետապնդում, տես քանի՞սն էին պոտենցիալ մարդասպան: Ամբողջ ինֆորմացիան հասանելի ա լինկով: Շատերի դեպքում էլ՝ չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով ա ինֆորմացիան վստահելի, որովհետև մենք բնականաբար ունենք մենք այն ինֆորմացիան, ինչ տրամադրում ա ոստիկանությունը: բայց էլի թեկուզ հենց ոստիկանության տրամադրած տվյալներով մտի ու հատ-հատ նայի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարաս մեղադրես պետությանը, որ լավ չի կարողացել ինտեգրել սևամորթներին, բայց չես կարա ասես. չես ինտեգրել, նա էլ հանցագործություն ա անում, ինչի՞ ես սպանում։ Եթե էդ հանցագործության համար օրենքում գրած ա, որ ոստիկանը պիտի կրակի, ուրեմն պիտի կրակի։ Սենց ա։ Դու կոնկրետ սրա դեմ չես կարա բողոքես։ Կարաս բողոքես էդ օրենքի դեմ, ասես ոստիկանին տենց իրավունք պիտի չտրվի, կամ բողոքես կառավարությունից, ասես պայմաններ չեն ստեղծում, մարդիկ ստիպված հանցագորխություն են անում, բայց չես կարա բողոքես որ ոստիկանը կրակել ա։ Օրենքը պահանջում ա, որ պիտի կրակի, վերջ, պիտի կրակի։


Արեա ջան, ես ով եմ՝ Ամերիկայից էլ բան պահանջեմ, ես սկի իմ պետությունից չեմ կարողանում պահանջեմ: Ես հա մեր մեջ ասում եմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ սենց ա, ուրեմն լիարժեք չեն ինտեգրել, ու ասում եմ, որ էս թվերը ցույց են տալիս, որ շատ հաճախ ոտիկանությունը ստիպված չլինելով կրակել, կրակում ա, ու համոզված եմ, որ էս խնդրով իրանց երկրում բողոքողներ կլինեն ու վստահաբար կարող են ու բողոքում են, որ հարցը ինձ ու քեզ ա հասել՝ տեղյակ ենք էդ մասին, ու երևի էս քննարկումը (ակումբի չէ, այլ գլոբալ) կտանի նրան, որ ինչ-որ կփոխվի:

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե նման սպանությունները բերում են հանցագործությունների պակասեցմանը, ուրեմն իրանք ճիշտ ուղու վրա են։


Իսկ եթե մարտական զենքի, թմրանյութի վաճառքը արգելելու արդյունքում հանցագործությունների քանակը նվազի ապա նրանք սխալ ուղու վրա են: Հասկացանք օրենքի շրջանակներումա արվում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ կարելի է սառնասրտաբար սպանել:

----------

Շինարար (27.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, լինկով մտի նայի, հատ-հատ երևում ա՝ ում խի էին հետապնդում, տես քանի՞սն էին պոտենցիալ մարդասպան: Ամբողջ ինֆորմացիան հասանելի ա լինկով: Շատերի դեպքում էլ՝ չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով ա ինֆորմացիան վստահելի, որովհետև մենք բնականաբար ունենք մենք այն ինֆորմացիան, ինչ տրամադրում ա ոստիկանությունը: բայց էլի թեկուզ հենց ոստիկանության տրամադրած տվյալներով մտի ու հատ-հատ նայի:


Լինկով անգլերեն տեքստ ա, որն ինձ համարյա բան չի ասում։
Էն դրածս վիդեոյում էլ որ սպանում են, ես չգիտեմ թե ինչ հանցանք էր գործեկ, որ հետևից եկել էին։ Բայց հաստատ լուրջ բան չէր, որտև ոստիկանները լարված չէին։ Չգիտեմ, թե ինչը ստիպեց հանել զենքը, բայց ոստիկաններին կես վարկյան անգամ չեմ մեղադրում։

Կամ մի ֆիլմից օրինակ բերեմ (սպոյլեր ա)՝ «С меня хватит»-ի վերջում հերոսը ոստիկանության զգուշացումներից հետո ծոցից հանում ա խաղալիք ատրճանակ ու, իհարկե, սպանվում։
Որ գցես, մարդը հանցագործ չէր, բայց սպանեցին։ Ոստիկանությանը կմեղադրե՞ս կրակելու համար։

Լիքն են դեպքերը, երբ սկի տեղ չկա մեղադրելու։

----------


## Վահե-91

> Իսկ եթե մարտական զենքի, թմրանյութի վաճառքը արգելելու արդյունքում հանցագործությունների քանակը նվազի ապա նրանք սխալ ուղու վրա են: Հասկացանք օրենքի շրջանակներումա արվում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ կարելի է սառնասրտաբար սպանել:


Ի՞նչ գիտես սառնասրտորեն են սպանում: Կարող ա իրանց պրակտիկայում, կամ իրանց գործընկերների պրակտիկայում բազմաթիվ դեպքեր են եղել, երբ ոստիկանները սպանվել կամ վիրավորվել են ենթադրյալ հանցագործների գործողություններին արագ չարձագանքելու պատճառով:

Հ.Գ.
Զուտ արդարության համար, ինչի՞ էտ կայքում չկա տեղեկություն, թե քանի ոստիկան ա սպանվել էս տարվա ընթացքում:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Ի՞նչ գիտես սառնասրտորեն են սպանում: Կարող ա իրանց պրակտիկայում, կամ իրանց գործընկերների պրակտիկայում բազմաթիվ դեպքեր են եղել, երբ ոստիկանները սպանվել կամ վիրավորվել են ենթադրյալ հանցագործների գործողություններին արագ չարձագանքելու պատճառով:
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Արդարության համար, ինչի՞ էտ կայքում չկա տեղեկություն, թե քանի ոստիկան ա սպանվել էս տարվա ընթացքում:


Ոնց էլ լինի եղած կլինի:
Եթե չեմ սխալվում այդ երկու երեաներից մեկին սպանել են, որովհետև ոստիկանը մտածելա ձեռքի խաղալիք զենքը մարտականա, իսկ են որ անզեն մարդկանց են սպանում դա արդեն նշանակումա, որ լավ էլ սառնասիրտ տղերք են իրանց ոստիկանները:

----------


## Վահե-91

> իսկ են որ անզեն մարդկանց են սպանում դա արդեն նշանակումա, որ լավ էլ սառնասիրտ տղերք են իրանց ոստիկանները:


Հլը որ նենց դեպք չեմ հանդիպել Շինարարի տված հղումով, երբ անզեն մարդը ենթարկվել ա ոստիկանների հրամանին ու սպանվել:

----------


## Gayl

> Հլը որ նենց դեպք չեմ հանդիպել Շինարարի տված հղումով, երբ անզեն մարդը ենթարկվել ա ոստիկանների հրամանին ու սպանվել:


Ինչ կապ ունի ենթարկվելա, թե չի ենթարկվել... եթե չի ենթարկվում, ուրեմն դրա գինը մահնա՞... դու գոնե հասկանում ես երեխա սպանելը ինչա՞, ինչքան սառնասիրտ պիտի լինես, որ երեխա սպանես... եթե երեխան զենքը պահի իմ վրա ես երբեք նրան չեմ սպանի, չգիտեմ ինչ կանեմ բայց հաստատ չեմ սպանի, դու կսպանե՞ս:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ինչ կապ ունի ենթարկվելա, թե չի ենթարկվել... եթե չի ենթարկվում, ուրեմն դրա գինը մահնա՞... դու գոնե հասկանում ես երեխա սպանելը ինչա՞, ինչքան սառնասիրտ պիտի լինես, որ երեխա սպանես... եթե երեխան զենքը պահի իմ վրա ես երբեք նրան չեմ սպանի, չգիտեմ ինչ կանեմ բայց հաստատ չեմ սպանի, դու կսպանե՞ս:


Կարող ա նենց իրավիճակ լինի, որ ես էլ, դու էլ ունակ լինենք սպանելու:

----------


## insider

Իհարկե տխուր վիճակագրություն է։ Ինձ չի թվում, որ բոլոր 657 դեպքերն էլ ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտություն են եղել ԱՄՆ ոստիկանության համար։ Ոստիկանությանը հիմնականում մեղադրում են անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության սահմանազանցմամբ կատարված սպանությունների մեջ։ Կարելի է դեպքերից  մեկը գտնել ու քննարկել, որտեղ ոստիկանությունը թույլ է տվել անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության սահմանազանցում։ Էս վերջերս նման մի դեպքի մասին կարդացել եմ։ Իսկ թե որն է անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության սահմանազանցումը, տվյալ երկրի քրեական օրենսդրությունը հստակ սահմանում է։

----------


## Gayl

> Կարող ա նենց իրավիճակ լինի, որ ես էլ, դու էլ ունակ լինենք սպանելու:


Կարողայով չի կոնկրետ դեպք եմ ասում, նկատի չունեմ, որ եթե չսպանես տասնյակ մարդկանց կյանքը վտանգի տակ կդնես: Ես չեմ կարող իմ երկրում ապրող փոքրիկին սպանեմ ու ընդհանրապես ես դեռ չեմ լսել էնպիսի դեպք Հայաստանում, որ ոստիկանների գործողություններից ենթադրյալ հանցագործին սպանեն ու դա հաստատ ողջունելիա, ոչ թե դրանց նման ժողովորդի վրա մարտական զենք ու թմրանյութ են ծախում հետո սպանելով հանցագործություն են պակասեցնում:

----------


## Rhayader

> «Գարդիանի» տվյալներով էս տարի ԱՄՆ ոստիկանությունն արդեն 657 մարդ ա սպանել: Սևամորթերը զուտ թվային առումով մեծամասնություն չեն կազմում, բայց եթե թվերը համեմատում են սևամորթ բնակչության թվի հետ, ստացվում ա` եթե մարդը սևամորթ ա ավելի մեծ հավանականություն կա ոստիկանության զոհ դառնալու: Ընդհանուր պատկերը կարաք տեսնեք հղումով: Մարդ խոսք էլ չի գտնում ասելու: Հլա դեռ տարվա մեջտեղում ենք, պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք՝ հազարից ավելի զոհ տարվա կտրվածքով:
> 
> Չգիտեմ՝ քննարկման համար ինչ առաջարկեմ, ուղղակի ուզեցա սա առանձին թեմայով լինի: Օրինականության ճանապարհի՞ն:


Հիմա համեմատի սպիտակամորթների ու սևամորթների կողմից գործված հանցագործությունների քանակը.

Էս ձերբակալությունների դեմոգրաֆիան ա.

----------

Rammstein (27.07.2015), Աթեիստ (27.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինչ կապ ունի ենթարկվելա, թե չի ենթարկվել... եթե չի ենթարկվում, ուրեմն դրա գինը մահնա՞... դու գոնե հասկանում ես երեխա սպանելը ինչա՞, ինչքան սառնասիրտ պիտի լինես, որ երեխա սպանես... եթե երեխան զենքը պահի իմ վրա ես երբեք նրան չեմ սպանի, չգիտեմ ինչ կանեմ բայց հաստատ չեմ սպանի, դու կսպանե՞ս:


 Էն իսլամիստ 10 տարեկան երեխուն հիշելով՝ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կարծում եմ հանգիստ կսպանեմ։
Ավելին ասեմ, եթե իմանամ, որ նման հանցագործի հետ գործ ունեմ, չեմ նայի զենք ունի, թե ոչ։ 
3 անգամ գոռում ես «Կանգնիր, կկրակեմ», երրորդից հետո հանգիստ կրակում ու փռում ես։

----------

Rhayader (27.07.2015), Արէա (27.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հիմա համեմատի սպիտակամորթների ու սևամորթների կողմից գործված հանցագործությունների քանակը.
> 
> Էս ձերբակալությունների դեմոգրաֆիան ա.


Էս բովանդակությամբ հնարավոր գրառման վերը երկու անգամ պատասխանել եմ: Չգիտեմ՝ ուրիշ ինչ ասեմ:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Կարողայով չի կոնկրետ դեպք եմ ասում, նկատի չունեմ, որ եթե չսպանես տասնյակ մարդկանց կյանքը վտանգի տակ կդնես: Ես չեմ կարող իմ երկրում ապրող փոքրիկին սպանեմ ու ընդհանրապես ես դեռ չեմ լսել էնպիսի դեպք Հայաստանում, որ ոստիկանների գործողություններից ենթադրյալ հանցագործին սպանեն ու դա հաստատ ողջունելիա, ոչ թե դրանց նման ժողովորդի վրա մարտական զենք ու թմրանյութ են ծախում հետո սպանելով հանցագործություն են պակասեցնում:


Ճիշտ ես ասում, ես էլ չեմ պատկերացնում Հայաստանում նման դեպք, որովհետև Հայաստանում ամենինչ *ռի ա, բայց հանցագործության մակարդակը շատ ավելի ցածր ա, քան Ամերիկայում:

----------


## Rhayader

Հիմա մտածի, որ դիմացիդ մարդը պոտենցիալ զինված ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս բովանդակությամբ հնարավոր գրառման վերը երկու անգամ պատասխանել եմ: Չգիտեմ՝ ուրիշ ինչ ասեմ:


դա բանտարկելու ռեյթն ա որ կարա հանցահործությունից տարբեր լինի... եթե սև ես, քեզ փոլիսի կողմից կանգնացնելու հավանականությունն ավելի մեծ ա...

----------

Արշակ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Էն իսլամիստ 10 տարեկան երեխուն հիշելով՝ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կարծում եմ հանգիստ կսպանեմ։
> Ավելին ասեմ, եթե իմանամ, որ նման հանցագործի հետ գործ ունեմ, չեմ նայի զենք ունի, թե ոչ։ 
> 3 անգամ գոռում ես «Կանգնիր, կկրակեմ», երրորդից հետո հանգիստ կրակում ու փռում ես։


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի էտ իսլամիստ երեխան էն երեխայի հետ ով խաղալիք զենքի պատճառով գնդակահարվելա... 
Ոչ մեկս էլ երաշխավորված չենք, եթե հանցագործություն ես անում չի նշանակում, որ դրա գինը քո կյանքնա: 
Հաստատ չես արդարացնի էն ոստիկանին ով կսպանի քո անզեն հարազատին միայն նրա համար, որ մի հինգ անգամ ասելա կանգնի ու ինքը չի կանգնել, իսկ եթե կարդարացնես ուրեմն քեզ ավելացնելու բան չունեմ...

----------

Շինարար (27.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Ճիշտ ես ասում, ես էլ չեմ պատկերացնում Հայաստանում նման դեպք, որովհետև Հայաստանում ամենինչ *ռի ա, բայց հանցագործության մակարդակը շատ ավելի ցածր ա, քան Ամերիկայում:


Կարևորը ստեղ հանցագործությունների քանակը ավելի քիչա, երևի դա էլ իշանությունների շնորհքնա ու հայ տեսակի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Սևերից շատերը դռագի համար են ձերբակալվում, բայց ստատիստիկան ասում ա նաև որ սպիտակ միջին ու բարձր դասակարգի անձերն ամենաշատն են օգտագործում.... վերջերս մի հատ սև աղջիկ բանտում ինքնասպան եղավ... նրա ձերբակալությունն արժե վիդեոբով նայել... յություբում ա

----------

Շինարար (27.07.2015)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ամերիակայի ոստիկանները սեքսիստ են, հիմնականում տղամարդկանց են սպանում:

Ես համաձայն եմ Շինարարի հետ, որ ստեղ Պետությունը ավելի մեծ պատասխանատվություն ունի, որ սևերի ինտեգրմամբ ավելի լուրջ պետք է զբաղվել, զենք կրելու նոր կուլտուրա ա պետք ներդնել (ինչպես Շվեյցարիայում), կամ ընդհանրապես արգելել ու ընդհանրապես ԱՄՆ-ը էս ու շատ այլ հարցերում դանդալոշ կապիտալիցմից պետք է անցում կատարի սոցիալիզմ. բայց էս դեպքերում ֆոնին «ոստիականական ռասիզմի» դեմ սկսված արշավը արդեն մառազմի ա վերածվում:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.07.2015)

----------


## Վահե-91

> եթե սև ես, քեզ փոլիսի կողմից կանգնացնելու հավանականությունն ավելի մեծ ա...


Միգուցե սրա՞ պատճառով:

Եթե ինչ որ երկրում հայերը 6 անգամ ավելի շատ հանցագործություններ գործեն, քան այլ ազգի ներկայացուցիչները ու ինձ էդ երկրում մի անգամ ստուգելու տեղը 6 անգամ ստուգեն, ես էտ չեմ համարի ռասիզմ:




> Կարևորը ստեղ հանցագործությունների քանակը ավելի քիչա, երևի դա էլ իշանությունների շնորհքնա ու հայ տեսակի...


Էտ զուտ ժողովրդի շնորհքն ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ամերիակայի ոստիկանները սեքսիստ են, հիմնականում տղամարդկանց են սպանում:
> 
> Ես համաձայն եմ Շինարարի հետ, որ ստեղ Պետությունը ավելի մեծ պատասխանատվություն ունի, որ սևերի ինտեգրմամբ ավելի լուրջ պետք է զբաղվել, զենք կրելու նոր կուլտուրա ա պետք ներդնել (ինչպես Շվեյցարիայում), կամ ընդհանրապես արգելել ու ընդհանրապես ԱՄՆ-ը էս ու շատ այլ հարցերում դանդալոշ կապիտալիցմից պետք է անցում կատարի սոցիալիզմ. բայց էս դեպքերում ֆոնին «ոստիականական ռասիզմի» դեմ սկսված արշավը արդեն մառազմի ա վերածվում:


Ռասիզմը մենակ ոստիկանության մեջ չի... հասարակության մեջ էլ ա շատ... էդտեղից ա մտնում ոստիկանություն... անգամ սևերն են նուրայինների նկատմամբ տենց վարվում երբեմն

----------

Աթեիստ (27.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի էտ իսլամիստ երեխան էն երեխայի հետ ով խաղալիք զենքի պատճառով գնդակահարվելա... 
> Ոչ մեկս էլ երաշխավորված չենք, եթե հանցագործություն ես անում չի նշանակում, որ դրա գինը քո կյանքնա: 
> Հաստատ չես արդարացնի էն ոստիկանին ով կսպանի քո անզեն հարազատին միայն նրա համար, որ մի հինգ անգամ ասելա կանգնի ու ինքը չի կանգնել, իսկ եթե կարդարացնես ուրեմն քեզ ավելացնելու բան չունեմ...


Էն կապն ունի, որ ոստիկանը էդ պահին էքսպերտիզա չի անում։ Զենքը տեսնում ա, ունի որոշակի ինֆորմացիա դիմացինի վտանգավորության մասին, հերիք ա կրակելու համար։

Ոստիկանն էլ երաշխավորված չի, որ իրան հայհոյող երեխու ձեռը ոչ թե իսկական ատրճանակ ա, այլ խաղալիք։

Եթե քեզ թվում ա, թե պտի մեղադրեմ ոստիկանին, որը 5 անգամ «կանգնիր» գոռալուց հետո կրակել ա փոխնողի հետևից, սխալվում ես։
Նույնիսկ հայ ոստիկանի դեպքում պարտավոր ես կանգնել։

Մանավանդ, որ, հենա, լավ էլ գոհ եք հայ ոստիկաններից. իրանք քիչ են սպանում։

----------


## Gayl

> Էտ զուտ ժողովրդի շնորհքն ա:


Մենակ, թե չասես, որ եթե մարտական զենք ու թմրանյութ վաճառեին հանցագործությունների քանակը չեսր ավելանա, իհարկե կավելանար ու բավականին շատ: Ամեն դեպքում իշխանության մատնելա խառը էս գործում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Միգուցե սրա՞ պատճառով:
> 
> Եթե ինչ որ երկրում հայերը 6 անգամ ավելի շատ հանցագործություններ գործեն, քան այլ ազգի ներկայացուցիչները ու ինձ էդ երկրում մի անգամ ստուգելու տեղը 6 անգամ ստուգեն, ես էտ չեմ համարի ռասիզմ:
> 
> 
> Էտ զուտ ժողովրդի շնորհքն ա:


ուշադիր կարդա... ասում ա inprisonment rate... մարդը շատ բաների համար կարա բանտ գնա։  bail չունենալու համար էլ

----------


## Gayl

> Էն կապն ունի, որ ոստիկանը էդ պահին էքսպերտիզա չի անում։ Զենքը տեսնում ա, ունի որոշակի ինֆորմացիա դիմացինի վտանգավորության մասին, հերիք ա կրակելու համար։
> 
> Ոստիկանն էլ երաշխավորված չի, որ իրան հայհոյող երեխու ձեռը ոչ թե իսկական ատրճանակ ա, այլ խաղալիք։
> 
> Եթե քեզ թվում ա, թե պտի մեղադրեմ ոստիկանին, որը 5 անգամ «կանգնիր» գոռալուց հետո կրակել ա փոխնողի հետևից, սխալվում ես։
> Նույնիսկ հայ ոստիկանի դեպքում պարտավոր ես կանգնել։
> 
> Մանավանդ, որ, հենա, լավ էլ գոհ եք հայ ոստիկաններից. իրանք քիչ են սպանում։


Հայ ոստիկաններից գոհ չեմ, բայց որ չեն սպանում էտ ողջունելիա:
Մի անգամ էլ եմ նույնը գրում... իմ երկրի փոքրիկին կթույլատրեմ իմ վրա կրակի, բայց երբեք նրա վրա զենք չեմ բարձացնի:
Դե լավա, որ դու ոստիկան չես...

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հայ ոստիկաններից գոհ չեմ, բայց որ չեն սպանում էտ ողջունելիա:
> Մի անգամ էլ եմ նույնը գրում... իմ երկրի փոքրիկին կթույլատրեմ իմ վրա կրակի, բայց երբեք նրա վրա զենք չեմ բարձացնի:
> Դե լավա, որ դու ոստիկան չես...


Լավ ա, որ դու էլ ոստիկան չես, թե չէ երկար չէիր ձգի  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ ա, որ դու էլ ոստիկան չես, թե չէ երկար չէիր ձգի


Ոստիկան լինելու համար պարտադիր պայման չի դահիճ լինել ու էն էլ Հայաստանում:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ոստիկան լինելու համար պարտադիր պայման չի դահիճ լինել ու էն էլ Հայաստանում:


Համաձայն եմ  :Pardon:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Համաձայն եմ


Մի հատ էս նայեք, էլի։

http://22kinopoisk.ru/film/61297/

7։50-ից րոպեյից 2 նեգրերի երկխոսությունն ու դրա ավարտը։


Հ.Գ.
Ստեղ են ասել, էն որ դու պարանոյիկ ես, դեր չի նշանակում, որ քեզ ոչ ոք չի ուզում սպանել։

----------

Վահե-91 (27.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հայ ոստիկաններից գոհ չեմ, բայց որ չեն սպանում էտ ողջունելիա:
> Մի անգամ էլ եմ նույնը գրում... իմ երկրի փոքրիկին կթույլատրեմ իմ վրա կրակի, բայց երբեք նրա վրա զենք չեմ բարձացնի:
> Դե լավա, որ դու ոստիկան չես...



Արի որոշենք։ Քանի՞ տարեկան լինի վրան ատրճանակ պահած հանցագործը, որ կարանաս վրեն կրակես։

----------


## Շինարար

> «ոստիականական ռասիզմի» դեմ սկսված արշավը արդեն մառազմի ա վերածվում:


Դե արի ռասիզմը չքննարկենք, ես իմ բացող գրառումը մի քիչ թեքել էի էդ ուղղությամբ, բայց լավ՝ 142 ընդհանրապես անզեն մարդու սպանելը ախր ո՞նց ա հնարավոր, ո՞նց ա ձեռքները վրա գնացել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

էս թեքեմ երեխաների կողմը, մինչև անզեններին անցնելը։

http://lurkmore.to/Копипаста:10_самы...лбоёбов

Սրանցից ո՞ր մեկի հետքին ընկնելու ու վերջինիս փախնելու դեպքում հետևից չես կրակի։

----------

GriFFin (27.07.2015), Վահե-91 (27.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> էս թեքեմ երեխաների կողմը, մինչև անզեններին անցնելը։
> 
> http://lurkmore.to/Копипаста:10_самы...лбоёбов
> 
> Սրանցից ո՞ր մեկի հետքին ընկնելու ու վերջինիս փախնելու դեպքում հետևից չես կրակի։


Կլինի՞ քննարկենք կոնկրետ էդ ցուցակում եղած 657 մարդկանց, որոնց թվում էին իմ ասած անզեն 142-ը, բայց ոչ մեկը քո հղումից՝ ենթադրում եմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

http://lifenews.ru/news/154597
Полицейский погиб, пытаясь догнать убегающего преступника

Հայ ու ռուս ոստիկանը կամ բաց ա թողնում, կամ վազում ա հետևից։ Ստեղ հասել է, պարզվել ա մոտը դանակ էր մնացել, դրանով սպանել ա։
Իսկ ամերիկացին հեռվից կկրակեր։

Հանցագործը պարզապես կողոպտիչ էր, դրա համար սկի ցմահ չի հասնում, բայց ինքը չենթարկվեց կանգնելու պահանջին, հետևից էլ չկրակեցին, արդյունքում զոհվավ ոստիկանը։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կլինի՞ քննարկենք կոնկրետ էդ ցուցակում եղած 657 մարդկանց, որոնց թվում էին իմ ասած անզեն 142-ը, բայց ոչ մեկը քո հղումից՝ ենթադրում եմ:


Այսինքն թեման մենակ է՞ս տարվան ա վերաբերում։ Ես էլ միամտորեն երևույթն էի քննարկում, անկախ տարվանից։

Էդ դեպքում ես փաս. ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, անգլերենս էդքան չկա, որ «զոհերին» ծանոթանամ ու քննարկեմ։

----------


## Շինարար

> Այսինքն թեման մենակ է՞ս տարվան ա վերաբերում։ Ես էլ միամտորեն երևույթն էի քննարկում, անկախ տարվանից։
> 
> Էդ դեպքում ես փաս. ինչպես արդեն նշեցի, անգլերենս էդքան չկա, որ «զոհերին» ծանոթանամ ու քննարկեմ։


Չէ, Արտակ ջան, թեման վերաբերվում ա էն դեպքերին, երբ կարելի էր չկրակել, ոչ թե էն դեպքերին, երբ կրակելն անհրաժեշտ ա, անխուսափելի, դու գնում, պեղում ես հազվագյուտ դեպքեր, երբ այլ տարբերակ չկար, ու դրանով հիմնավորում նաև մնացածին սպանելը:

----------


## Gayl

> Արի որոշենք։ Քանի՞ տարեկան լինի վրան ատրճանակ պահած հանցագործը, որ կարանաս վրեն կրակես։


Խոսքը կարողանալուն չի վերաբերվում, ցանկացածին էլ կարող եմ գնդակահարել ու չմտածես դու ինձանից սառնասիրտ ես:
Այստեղ խոսքը վերաբերվում է նրան, որ դու քո երկրի քաղաքացուն ես սպանում ու կապը չունի, որ օրենքը դա թույլատրում է, դա պետք է անես ծայրահեղ դեպքում, ոչ թե կասկածես մոտ զենք ունի ու գնդակահարես, դե իսկ երեխաների դեպքը լրիվ բացառի, անկախ ամեն ինչից երեխաների վրա զենք չեն բարձրացնում:

----------


## Gayl

> էս թեքեմ երեխաների կողմը, մինչև անզեններին անցնելը։
> 
> http://lurkmore.to/Копипаста:10_самы...лбоёбов
> 
> Սրանցից ո՞ր մեկի հետքին ընկնելու ու վերջինիս փախնելու դեպքում հետևից չես կրակի։


Ծայրահեղ օրինակներ ես բերում ու կապ չունեն էն երեխայի հետ ում մոտ խաղալիք զենքա եղել: Դե ասա քաքի մեջ ենք էլի, ուրեմն տղուս չպիտի խաղալիք զենք նվիրեմ, որովհետև մի ՀԱՏ տխմար խաղալիքը իրականից չի տարբերում կամ էլ թքած ունի, որ երեխայիա կրակում:

----------

Շինարար (28.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չէ, Արտակ ջան, թեման վերաբերվում ա էն դեպքերին, երբ կարելի էր չկրակել, ոչ թե էն դեպքերին, երբ կրակելն անհրաժեշտ ա, անխուսափելի, դու գնում, պեղում ես հազվագյուտ դեպքեր, երբ այլ տարբերակ չկար, ու դրանով հիմնավորում նաև մնացածին սպանելը:



Էդ դեպքում խնդրում եմ դու ասես, թե էս դեպքերից որ մեկն էր, որ կարելի էր չկրակել։
Ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես որոշելու, որ էդ պահին կարող էր և չկրակել։

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ դեպքում խնդրում եմ դու ասես, թե էս դեպքերից որ մեկն էր, որ կարելի էր չկրակել։
> Ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես որոշելու, որ էդ պահին կարող էր և չկրակել։


Օրինակ էն 142 դեպքը երբ մարդիկ անզեն են եղել:

----------


## Gayl

> Օրինակ էն 142 դեպքը երբ մարդիկ անզեն են եղել:


Սևամորթ երեխայի սպանությունից հետո կամ լուրերով տեսա կամ էլ կարդացել եմ, դե չեմ հիշում... ուրեմն մի սևամորթ ոստիկան ասել էր, որ պարապմունքներներ են անցկացնում կրակելով սևամորթի նկարներով մենշենների վրա ու մի օր էլ տեսել էր, որ մենշենի վրա իր եղբոր նկարնա...ըդման բաներ...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Օրինակ էն 142 դեպքը երբ մարդիկ անզեն են եղել:


Այսինքն կապ չունի՞, թե ինչի համար են էդ անզեն հանցագործի հետևից լարել, ինչի համար ա ինքը նենց փախել, որ ստիպված են եղել հետևից կրակել։

Եթե ես լինեի էդ ոստիկանի տեղում, ու չկրակեի, հաջորդ օրը եթե դա հերթական զոհին սպաներ, ես ո՞նց էի ինձ արդարացնելու։

Իսկ սենց գիտեմ, որ ա) նաղդ հանցագործ ա (որոնման մեջ ա), բ) փախնում ա (ուրեմն մեղավոր ա), ու ես չեմ կարանալու հասնեմ։



Կամ ասենք անզեն մտել ա խանութ, խանութի աշխատողին գցել ա քացու տակ, փողերն առել ու թռել ա։ Էլի անզեն ա, մի քանի կանգնելու պահանջից հետո էլի չկրակե՞մ։ Որ վաղը մյուս խանութը մտնի՞։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Խոսքը կարողանալուն չի վերաբերվում, ցանկացածին էլ կարող եմ գնդակահարել ու չմտածես դու ինձանից սառնասիրտ ես:
> Այստեղ խոսքը վերաբերվում է նրան, որ դու քո երկրի քաղաքացուն ես սպանում ու կապը չունի, որ օրենքը դա թույլատրում է, դա պետք է անես ծայրահեղ դեպքում, ոչ թե կասկածես մոտ զենք ունի ու գնդակահարես, դե իսկ երեխաների դեպքը լրիվ բացառի, անկախ ամեն ինչից երեխաների վրա զենք չեն բարձրացնում:



16?
18?

Մինչև ո՞ր տարիքն ա երեխա։

----------


## Gayl

> Այսինքն կապ չունի՞, թե ինչի համար են էդ անզեն հանցագործի հետևից լարել, ինչի համար ա ինքը նենց փախել, որ ստիպված են եղել հետևից կրակել։
> 
> Եթե ես լինեի էդ ոստիկանի տեղում, ու չկրակեի, հաջորդ օրը եթե դա հերթական զոհին սպաներ, ես ո՞նց էի ինձ արդարացնելու։
> 
> Իսկ սենց գիտեմ, որ ա) նաղդ հանցագործ ա (որոնման մեջ ա), բ) փախնում ա (ուրեմն մեղավոր ա), ու ես չեմ կարանալու հասնեմ։
> 
> 
> 
> Կամ ասենք անզեն մտել ա խանութ, խանութի աշխատողին գցել ա քացու տակ, փողերն առել ու թռել ա։ Էլի անզեն ա, մի քանի կանգնելու պահանջից հետո էլի չկրակե՞մ։ Որ վաղը մյուս խանութը մտնի՞։


Կապ ունի իհարկե, բայց էտ թիվը շատ շատա ու իրանք են մեղավոր, որ զենք են վաճառում իրանց քաղաքացիներին:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կապ ունի իհարկե, բայց էտ թիվը շատ շատա ու իրանք են մեղավոր, որ զենք են վաճառում իրանց քաղաքացիներին:



Հիմա խնդրում եմ ինչ որ վիճակագրություն ներկայացնես, որտեղ կերևա, որ զենքի վաճառքը նպաստում ա հանցագործությունների աճին։

Եթե հարևանս տենց մի նեգր ա, ես ավելի հանգիստ կլինեմ, եթե տանս զենք ունենամ։ Ինքն էլ հաստատ ավելի «հանգիստ» կլինի՝ իմանալով, որ ես տանը զենք ունեմ։

----------

Վիշապ (28.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> 16?
> 18?
> 
> Մինչև ո՞ր տարիքն ա երեխա։


Ուրեմն ճանաչում եմ մեկին ով անզեն հինգ երեխայիա մոռթել ու իմացելա, որ անզեն են եղել, բայց ճիշտա արել, ես էլ կանեի, բայց իմ գրածը թեմայի հետ կապ ունի՞...
Դու կոնկրետ դեպք ասա ու թեմայի շրջանակներում թեման քննարկի ու հարցիդ կպատասանեմ...

----------


## Վահե-91

> Կապ ունի իհարկե, բայց էտ թիվը շատ շատա ու իրանք են մեղավոր, որ զենք են վաճառում իրանց քաղաքացիներին:


Ես երբեք Ամերիկայում չեմ եղել, իսկ դու՞

----------


## Gayl

> Ես երբեք Ամերիկայում չեմ եղել, իսկ դու՞


Ես էլ չեմ եղել, ես Իտալիայում եմ չեմ եղել, իսկ դու եղե՞լ ես...
Եթե այնտեղ թույլատրում են զենք ու թմրանյութ վաճառել կամ էլ այնպես են արել, որ հեշտությամբ կարողանան ճարել ապա դա չի ենթադրու՞մ, որ հանցագործությունների թիվը պիտի շատանա, որ դանակով գողություն անելու փոխարեն զենքով կանի ու տենց լիքը հետևանքներ...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ուրեմն ճանաչում եմ մեկին ով անզեն հինգ երեխայիա մոռթել ու իմացելա, որ անզեն են եղել, բայց ճիշտա արել, ես էլ կանեի, բայց իմ գրածը թեմայի հետ կապ ունի՞...
> Դու կոնկրետ դեպք ասա ու թեմայի շրջանակներում թեման քննարկի ու հարցիդ կպատասանեմ...


Հարցս թեմայի հետ նույնքան կապ ունի, ինչքան քո գրառումը։





> Ինչ կապ ունի ենթարկվելա, թե չի ենթարկվել... եթե չի ենթարկվում, ուրեմն դրա գինը մահնա՞... դու գոնե հասկանում ես երեխա սպանելը ինչա՞, ինչքան սառնասիրտ պիտի լինես, որ երեխա սպանես... *եթե երեխան զենքը պահի իմ վրա ես երբեք նրան չեմ սպանի*, չգիտեմ ինչ կանեմ բայց հաստատ չեմ սպանի, *դու կսպանե՞ս:*


Կոնկրետ դեպք ես ձեզնից եմ ուզում լսեմ, որտեղ ոստիկանը կարա չկրակեր։

Հըլը որ տենց դեպք չլսեցի։

«Անզեն», «երեխա» ու նման բաները դուք եք ասում, դրանք մասնավոր դեպք չեն, ես էլ դրանց համար եմ բերում օրինակներ, որոնցում կրակելը միանշանակ ճիշտ էր։

----------


## Gayl

> Հարցս թեմայի հետ նույնքան կապ ունի, ինչքան քո գրառումը։
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Կոնկրետ դեպք ես ձեզնից եմ ուզում լսեմ, որտեղ ոստիկանը կարա չկրակեր։


Կոնկրետ դեպք եմ ասում... ոստիկանը չպետք է կրակի են երեխայի վրա ում ձեռքին խաղալիք զենքա...

----------


## Աթեիստ

1997 թվին արգելել են զենք կրելը։ Կարգին դրական դինամիկա կա, չէ՞։






> *ВЕНГРИЯ* 
> 
>  Закон разрешает хранение и ношение огнестрельного оружия, в том числе нарезного. После разрешения ношения и хранения гражданского нарезного оружия был зафиксирован значительный спад тяжких преступлений.  источник 
> 
> *ГЕРМАНИЯ* 
> 
>  На руках у граждан Германии находится 10 миллионов единиц легального оружия. При одновременном росте количества легального оружия общее число преступлений, связанных с применением оружия, за период с 1971-го по 1994 год сократилось на 60%.  источник 
> 
> *ИРЛАНДИЯ* 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝  http://guns.orenburg.biz/art999.html

----------

Rammstein (28.07.2015), Վիշապ (28.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Հարցս թեմայի հետ նույնքան կապ ունի, ինչքան քո գրառումը։


Ես իսլամիստներից ու մարդասպան երեխաների մասին չեմ գրել, որովհետև դրանք թեմայի հետ կապ չունեն:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ես էլ չեմ եղել, ես Իտալիայում եմ չեմ եղել, իսկ դու եղե՞լ ես...
> Եթե այնտեղ թույլատրում են զենք ու թմրանյութ վաճառել կամ էլ այնպես են արել, որ հեշտությամբ կարողանան ճարել ապա դա չի ենթադրու՞մ, որ հանցագործությունների թիվը պիտի շատանա, որ դանակով գողություն անելու փոխարեն զենքով կանի ու տենց լիքը հետևանքներ...


Ես ու դու, որ էդ երկրում չենք ապրել, չենք կարա իմանանք ճիշտ որոշում ա զենք կրելը բոլորին թույլատրելը, թե՝ չէ: Ես կարծում եմ, որ տենց օրենք ընդունողը դժվար թե ինձնից ու քեզնից քիչ խելք ունենար: Զենքը կարա 657 մարդու կյանք խլի, բայց նաև կարա 65700 անմեղ մարդու կյանք փրկի: Ու նաև կարծում եմ, եթե զենք թույլատրելը ավելի շատ վնաս բերեր, քան օգուտ, էդ օրենքը չէր լինի: 
Եթե օրենքով զենք ունենալ չի արգելվում, էդ չի նշանակում, որ օրենքը թույլ ա տալիս դրանով գողության գնալ: Նենց որ որպես զենքը արգելելու փաստարկ բերածդ օրինակը շատ թույլ ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես իսլամիստներից ու մարդասպան երեխաների մասին չեմ գրել, որովհետև դրանք թեմայի հետ կապ չունեն:


Բայց ի՞նչ գիտես, որ թեմայում քննարկվող ու ոստիկանների կողմից սպանված երեխաները ոչ իսլաիստ էին, ոչ էլ հանցագործ։

ՇԻնը հատուկ ուշադրություն ա դարձրել դրա վրա։




> Զոհերից 142-ը ընդհանրապես անզեն են եղել, *2-ը անչափահաս*:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հարցս թեմայի հետ նույնքան կապ ունի, ինչքան քո գրառումը։
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Կոնկրետ դեպք ես ձեզնից եմ ուզում լսեմ, որտեղ ոստիկանը կարա չկրակեր։
> 
> Հըլը որ տենց դեպք չլսեցի։
> 
> «Անզեն», «երեխա» ու նման բաները դուք եք ասում, դրանք մասնավոր դեպք չեն, ես էլ դրանց համար եմ բերում օրինակներ, որոնցում կրակելը միանշանակ ճիշտ էր։


Արտ, դե դու չես ուզւոմ համոզվես, քննարկե,ս դու քեզ համար մեկընդմիշտ որոշել ես, որ ամեն բան ճիշտ ա, նույնիսկ «անզեն» բառը քեզ ոչինչ չի ասում, քննարկման մեջ չես մտնում, ես ասում եմ՝ տարօրինակ ա, ախր ո՞նց, անչափահաս ա եղել, անզեն մարդիկ կան, ահռելի մեծ թիվ ա: Դու ասում ես՝ նորմ, ես էլ լինեի, կտայի՝ լավները օմբո կանեի: Սենց չորով: Տենց չի լինի, տենց հասարակությո՞ւն են ղեկավարում: Եթե երկրում հանցագործները շատ են, պետությունն ա մեղավոր, համակարգը, ու էդ խնդիրը պետք ա լուծել ոչ թե հանցագործներին ցիցը հանելով, որ մնացածի աչքը վախենա, այլ կանխարգելելով, վերադաստիարակելով, ոչ թե չորով բռնել, գյուլլել, տենց ո՞նց կլինի, այ ախպեր: Եթե մի երկրում 657 էնպիսի հանցագործ կան կես տարվա մեջ, որոնց դեմն առնելու այլ ձև չկա, քան տեղու գյուլլելը, ախպեր, մի բան սխալ ա ուրեմն էդ երկրում, բայց դժվար թե տենց լինի, ուղղակի ոստիկանները օգտվում են անպատժելիությունից, էդքան բան:

----------

Նաիրուհի (31.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> 1997 թվին արգելել են զենք կրելը։ Կարգին դրական դինամիկա կա, չէ՞։
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝  http://guns.orenburg.biz/art999.html


Էս խի՞ մինչև 2003... լրիվ գտի դիր, պետք չի կիսատ պռատ բաներ տեղադրես...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես ու դու, որ էդ երկրում չենք ապրել, չենք կարա իմանանք ճիշտ որոշում ա զենք կրելը բոլորին թույլատրելը, թե՝ չէ: Ես կարծում եմ, որ տենց օրենք ընդունողը դժվար թե ինձնից ու քեզնից քիչ խելք ունենա: Զենքը կարա 657 մարդու կյանք խլի, բայց նաև կարա 65700 անմեղ մարդու կյանք փրկի: Ու նաև կարծում եմ, եթե զենք թույլատրելը ավելի շատ վնաս բերեր, քան օգուտ, էդ օրենքը չէր լինի: 
> Եթե օրենքով զենք ունենալ չի արգելվում, էդ չի նշանակում, որ օրենքը թույլ ա տալիս դրանով գողության գնալ: Նենց որ որպես զենքը արգելելու փաստարկ բերածդ օրինակը շատ թույլ ա:



Դու վերևում բերածս վիճակագրությունը նայի։ Զենքի ազատ վաճառքը միայն օգուտ ա։

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց ի՞նչ գիտես, որ թեմայում քննարկվող ու ոստիկանների կողմից սպանված երեխաները ոչ իսլաիստ էին, ոչ էլ հանցագործ։
> 
> ՇԻնը հատուկ ուշադրություն ա դարձրել դրա վրա։


Որովհետև էտ դեպքը մեծ շուխուռ հանեց ու ցույցեր էր սկսվել ԱՄՆ ում էտ երեխուն սպանելու համար...

----------


## Վահե-91

> Դու վերևում բերածս վիճակագրությունը նայի։ Զենքի ազատ վաճառքը միայն օգուտ ա։


Գրառումս անելուց հետո տեսա  :Jpit: 
Բայց ինձ թվում ա , որ Հայաստանում տենց օրենք ընդունվի, բերածդ վիճակագրության հակառակ էֆեկտը կլինի  :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ու դու, որ էդ երկրում չենք ապրել, չենք կարա իմանանք ճիշտ որոշում ա զենք կրելը բոլորին թույլատրելը, թե՝ չէ: Ես կարծում եմ, որ տենց օրենք ընդունողը դժվար թե ինձնից ու քեզնից քիչ խելք ունենար: Զենքը կարա 657 մարդու կյանք խլի, բայց նաև կարա 65700 անմեղ մարդու կյանք փրկի: Ու նաև կարծում եմ, եթե զենք թույլատրելը ավելի շատ վնաս բերեր, քան օգուտ, էդ օրենքը չէր լինի: 
> Եթե օրենքով զենք ունենալ չի արգելվում, էդ չի նշանակում, որ օրենքը թույլ ա տալիս դրանով գողության գնալ: Նենց որ որպես զենքը արգելելու փաստարկ բերածդ օրինակը շատ թույլ ա:


Մեծ հաշվով թքած ունեմ իրանց վրա էլ իրանց օրենքների վրա էլ, ուղղակի ԱՄՆ ում էտ թիվը ահագին մեծա ու էտ հատվածում մի բան էն չի, մի բան սխալա աշատում, չի կարելի դնել ու տենց հեշտ գնդակահարել...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, դե դու չես ուզւոմ համոզվես, քննարկե,ս դու քեզ համար մեկընդմիշտ որոշել ես, որ ամեն բան ճիշտ ա, նույնիսկ «անզեն» բառը քեզ ոչինչ չի ասում, քննարկման մեջ չես մտնում, ես ասում եմ՝ տարօրինակ ա, ախր ո՞նց, անչափահաս ա եղել, անզեն մարդիկ կան, ահռելի մեծ թիվ ա: Դու ասում ես՝ նորմ, ես էլ լինեի, կտայի՝ լավները օմբո կանեի: Սենց չորով: Տենց չի լինի, տենց հասարակությո՞ւն են ղեկավարում: Եթե երկրում հանցագործները շատ են, պետությունն ա մեղավոր, համակարգը, ու էդ խնդիրը պետք ա լուծել ոչ թե հանցագործներին ցիցը հանելով, որ մնացածի աչքը վախենա, այլ կանխարգելելով, վերադաստիարակելով, ոչ թե չորով բռնել, գյուլլել, տենց ո՞նց կլինի, այ ախպեր: Եթե մի երկրում 657 էնպիսի հանցագործ կան կես տարվա մեջ, որոնց դեմն առնելու այլ ձև չկա, քան տեղու գյուլլելը, ախպեր, մի բան սխալ ա ուրեմն էդ երկրում, բայց դժվար թե տենց լինի, ուղղակի ոստիկանները օգտվում են անպատժելիությունից, էդքան բան:



Մի քիչ վիճակագրություն։




> Американская полиция за прошлый год (2014) застрелила 1100 человек, а китайская - 13
> 
> ...
> У МВД России нет официальной статистики о том, как часто полицейскими применяется табельное оружие на поражение. Но некоторые выводы можно сделать на основании данных по Москве за 2014 год. Так за первые шесть месяцев прошлого года оружие сотрудниками столичной полиции применялось 37 раз. Но это вовсе не означает, что пули нашли своих жертв. В подавляющем большинстве это были предупредительные выстрелы в воздух.
> 
> В России полицейские применяют оружие только в том случае, если преступник, совершив тяжкое или особо тяжкое преступление, сопротивляется и пытается скрыться.


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.kp.ru/daily/26369/3251251/


Մյուսը մի քիչ հին տվյալներ։




> Всего за прошлый год (2009) от рук преступников погибли 468 тыс. человек, при этом в безусловные лидеры вырвались африканские страны.
> 
> ...
> Самыми опасными в этом отношении местами на земле стали Гондурас (82 убийства в год на 100 тыс. населения), Эль-Сальвадор (66 убийств на 100 тыс.), Кот-д'Ивуар (56,9 на 100 тыс. жителей), Ямайка (52 на 100 тыс.) и Венесуэла (49 на 100 тыс.). В этих странах 5% молодых мужчин погибают от рук убийц, не дожив до 30 лет.
> ...
> 
> В Европе ситуация выглядит относительно благополучно. В целом на 100 тыс. человек здесь совершается 0,5 до 1,3 убийства. При этом самой неблагополучной в этом отношении страной стала* Россия*: за 2009 год в стране были убиты 15 954 человека, или *11,2 на 100 тыс. населения*. По абсолютному числу таких преступлений Россия даже обошла США, несмотря на то что она в два раза уступает Соединенным Штатам по численности населения. В *США* за аналогичный период был убит 15 241 человек (или *5 на 100 тыс.*). _Статистика МВД еще печальней: по данным министерства, в 2009 году были убиты более 17 тыс. человек. При этом ряд наблюдателей полагают, что эту цифру можно увеличивать вдвое._
> ...
> Так, в Казахстане зарегистрировано 10,7 убийства на 100 тыс. населения, в Киргизии – 8, в Литве – 7,5, в Молдавии – 6,6, в Белоруссии и Эстонии – 5, в Украине – 4,8, в Туркмении – 4,4, в Латвии и Грузии – 4, *в Армении – 2,8*, в Азербайджане – 2.


Աղբյուր՝ http://vz.ru/politics/2011/10/7/528438.html

ԱՄՆ-ը իրա նեգրերով հանդերձ, խստության հաշվին ավելի քան 2 անգամ քիչ սպանության ցուցանիշ ունի, քան Ռուսաստանը, որտեղ «полицейские применяют оружие только в том случае, если преступник, совершив тяжкое или особо тяжкое преступление, сопротивляется и пытается скрыться.»։

----------


## Վահե-91

> Մեծ հաշվով թքած ունեմ իրանց վրա էլ իրանց օրենքների վրա էլ, ուղղակի ԱՄՆ ում էտ թիվը ահագին մեծա ու էտ հատվածում մի բան էն չի, մի բան սխալա աշատում, չի կարելի դնել ու տենց հեշտ գնդակահարել...


Լավ երկիր ա, մարդիկ ուզում են գնան ապրեն: Հանցագործը կարո՞ղ ա օրինապաշտից վատ ճաշակ ունի, իհարկե՝ չէ: Բայց հանցագործը ավելի շուտ ճար կգտնի հասնելու էնտեղ  :Pardon: 

Հ.Գ.
Նենց չի որ Ամերիկան իմ աչքի լույսն ա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Թեմայի հետ էնքան էլ կապ չունի, բայց դե




> За первые девять месяцев 2008 года от рук преступников в России погибли 1,5 тысячи несовершеннолетних. 17 тысяч детей за тот же период объявлялись в розыск.


http://www.newsru.com/crime/05dec200...atmurd1i5.html

Ըստ իսկ, ավելի լավ ա հանցագործները մեռնեն, թեկուզ էդ պահին անզեն։

----------


## Gayl

> Մի քիչ վիճակագրություն։
> ԱՄՆ-ը իրա նեգրերով հանդերձ, խստության հաշվին ավելի քան 2 անգամ քիչ սպանության ցուցանիշ ունի, քան Ռուսաստանը, որտեղ «полицейские применяют оружие только в том случае, если преступник, совершив тяжкое или особо тяжкое преступление, сопротивляется и пытается скрыться.»։


Խի ես Ռուսաստանը օրինակ բերում, քո մոտ ծայրահեղությունից ծայրահեղությունա... Հյուսիսային Կորեայի հետ համեմատի ու տես ինչ բարի են ԱՄՆ ի իշխանությունները... Եվրոպական երկրների հետ համեմատի...

----------

Շինարար (28.07.2015)

----------


## Rhayader

> շատ այլ հարցերում դանդալոշ կապիտալիցմից պետք է անցում կատարի սոցիալիզմ


Կոնկրետ իմ կարծիքով, սոցիալիզմն ավելի վատ երևույթ ա, քան ցանկացած ռասիզմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Խի ես Ռուսաստանը օրինակ բերում, քո մոտ ծայրահեղությունից ծայրահեղությունա... Հյուսիսային Կորեայի հետ համեմատի ու տես ինչ բարի են ԱՄՆ ի իշխանությունները... Եվրոպական երկրների հետ համեմատի...



Արի ես քեզ մի հատ անեկդոտ պատմեմ։

Մեկը մտնում ա շուկա կարտոֆիլ առնելու, մոտենում ա մեկին, թե ի՞նչ արժի, էն էլ թե 500դր։
Գնորդը ջղայնանում է, տնաշեն հորդ գինն ես դրել վրեն, ծախողն էլ, թե խի՞ ես ջղայնանում, քո հոր գինն ասա, էդ գնով տամ։

Քեզ ձեռ չի տալիս, քո վիճակագրությունը, քո տվյալները բեր։

Եթե ուշադիր էիր, ես Հայաստանն էլ եմ գրել։

Բայց Հայաստանի նման մոնոնացիոնալ ու փոքր երկիրը ԱՄՆ-ի հետ համեմատելը համարում եմ խնդալու։

----------


## Շինարար

> Կոնկրետ իմ կարծիքով, սոցիալիզմն ավելի վատ երևույթ ա, քան ցանկացած ռասիզմ:


Ո՞նց ես բնորոշում էդ սոցիալիզմը, սահմանում կա՞, որ պատկերացնեմ, թե էդ ոնց ա տենց սարսափելի:

----------


## Gayl

> Արի ես քեզ մի հատ անեկդոտ պատմեմ։
> 
> Մեկը մտնում ա շուկա կարտոֆիլ առնելու, մոտենում ա մեկին, թե ի՞նչ արժի, էն էլ թե 500դր։
> Գնորդը ջղայնանում է, տնաշեն հորդ գինն ես դրել վրեն, ծախողն էլ, թե խի՞ ես ջղայնանում, քո հոր գինն ասա, էդ գնով տամ։
> 
> Քեզ ձեռ չի տալիս, քո վիճակագրությունը, քո տվյալները բեր։
> 
> Եթե ուշադիր էիր, ես Հայաստանն էլ եմ գրել։
> 
> Բայց Հայաստանի նման մոնոնացիոնալ ու փոքր երկիրը ԱՄՆ-ի հետ համեմատելը համարում եմ խնդալու։


Որովհետև մեռան Ռուսաստանում տեռոր անելով, որովհետև Ռռուսաստանը կրիմինալ երկիրա, իսկ ԱՄՆ քաղաքակիրթ, զարգացած ու բլա բլա երկիրա...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Որովհետև մեռան Ռուսաստանում տեռոր անելով, որովհետև Ռռուսաստանը կրիմինալ երկիրա, իսկ ԱՄՆ քաղաքակիրթ, զարգացած ու բլա բլա երկիրա...



Տեռորը ո՞րն ա։

 Էն որ Նոյեմբերի 9-ին 3 շենքը ԱՄՆ-ում գետնին հավասարվա՞վ։

Թե՞ էն որ Բեսլանում դպրոց էին գրավել, ու ոստիկանների ուժերով մի վախտ ու կես քաղաքացիական զոհեր տվեցին։
Թե՞ էն որ Մոսկվայում թատրոնում էին գրավել, ու էլի ոստիկանների ուժերով երկու վախտ քաղաքացիական զոհեր տվեցին։

Փաստորեն ռուս ոստիկաններն էլ են մարդ սպանում, բայց ոնց որ ավելի շատ ոչ հանցագործների ։)

----------


## Gayl

> Տեռորը ո՞րն ա։
> 
>  Էն որ Նոյեմբերի 9-ին 3 շենքը ԱՄՆ-ում գետնին հավասարվա՞վ։
> 
> Թե՞ էն որ Բեսլանում դպրոց էին գրավել, ու ոստիկանների ուժերով մի վախտ ու կես քաղաքացիական զոհեր տվեցին։
> Թե՞ էն որ Մոսկվայում թատրոնում էին գրավել, ու էլի ոստիկանների ուժերով երկու վախտ քաղաքացիական զոհեր տվեցին։
> 
> Փաստորեն ռուս ոստիկաններն էլ են մարդ սպանում, բայց ոնց որ ավելի շատ ոչ հանցագործների ։)


Հա կարա լինի, կարան նաև երեխա էլ սպանեն ու չդատվեն, բայց էտ չի նշանակում, որ ճիշտա... Ռուսաստանը ԱՄՆ ի հետ մի համեմատի, դրանք իրարից շատ տարբեր երկրներ են...
Դե տեռորա կարա պատահի ու թեմայի հետ մեր գրածները արդեն ոչ մի կապ չունեն, որովհետև դու ջանք չես խնայում, որ թեման այլ ուղղություններով ընթանա :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Շին, մի քանի հարց տամ էլի:

1. Դիցուք ռեալիստ ենք, ու հասկանում ենք, որ էսպես թե էնպես զոհեր լինելու են: 657-ի փոխարեն քանի՞ զոհ լիներ, որ աչքիդ սարսափելի չերևար: Ինչու՞ հենց այդքան:
2. Եթե բացի քանակապեսից, նաև տոկոսայինով սևամորթ սպանվածներն ավելի քիչ լինեին, էդ դեպքում 657 զոհը նորմալ կլինե՞ր:
3. 142 անզեն սպանվածի փոխարեն, քանի՞սը լիներ, որ նորմալ լիներ: Զրոն չքննարկենք, միշտ հնարավոր է իրավիճակ, որ ոստիկանը սխալմամբ կարծի, որ իրական վտանգ կա, ու օրինակ այլոց կյանքը փրկելու համար (ինքը համոզված լինի, որ այլոց կյանքն է փրկում) ստիպված լինի կրակել: Ինչու՞ հենց էդքան:



Շին, իհարկե սարսափելի ա, որ ոստիկանի գնդակից քաղաքացի ա զոհվում, անգամ հանցագործ: Բայց կարծում եմ, որ էստեղ մենք պետք է ոչ թե ինչ-որ քանակի նայենք ու մտովի էդ քանակից սարսափենք, այլ յուրաքանչյուր կոնկրետ դեպքում կարևոր է գործողության իրավաչափությունը:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.07.2015), Շինարար (28.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, մի քանի հարց տամ էլի:
> 
> 1. Դիցուք ռեալիստ ենք, ու հասկանում ենք, որ էսպես թե էնպես զոհեր լինելու են: 657-ի փոխարեն քանի՞ զոհ լիներ, որ աչքիդ սարսափելի չերևար: Ինչու՞ հենց այդքան:
> 2. Եթե բացի քանակապեսից, նաև տոկոսայինով սևամորթ սպանվածներն ավելի քիչ լինեին, էդ դեպքում 657 զոհը նորմալ կլինե՞ր:
> 3. 142 անզեն սպանվածի փոխարեն, քանի՞սը լիներ, որ նորմալ լիներ: Զրոն չքննարկենք, միշտ հնարավոր է իրավիճակ, որ ոստիկանը սխալմամբ կարծի, որ իրական վտանգ կա, ու օրինակ այլոց կյանքը փրկելու համար (ինքը համոզված լինի, որ այլոց կյանքն է փրկում) ստիպված լինի կրակել: Ինչու՞ հենց էդքան:
> 
> 
> 
> Շին, իհարկե սարսափելի ա, որ ոստիկանի գնդակից քաղաքացի ա զոհվում, անգամ հանցագործ: Բայց կարծում եմ, որ էստեղ մենք պետք է ոչ թե ինչ-որ քանակի նայենք ու մտովի էդ քանակից սարսափենք, այլ յուրաքանչյուր կոնկրետ դեպքում կարևոր է գործողության իրավաչափությունը:


1. Չգիտեմ, չեմ կարա ասեմ: Մենակ գիտեմ, որ 657-ը ահավոր շատ ա, իմ աչքին 51-ն էլ շատ կերևար երևի: 

2. Չէ, եթե նույնիսկ բոլորը սպիտակ լինեին, նորմալ չէր լինի:

3. 0:

4. Չտրված հարց՝ ինչո՞ւ հենց Ամերիկայի դեպքն եմ բերել քննարկման: Որովհետև հիմա սա մամուլում ակտիվ քննարկվում ա, աչքովս հաճախ ա ընկնում, Մեծ Բրիտանիայի մասին հոդված աչքովս ընկներ էսքան հաճախ, դա կբերեի քննարկման:

Նենց չի, որ խնդիր ունեմ Ամերիկան որպես չարի մարմնացում ներկայացնելու: Ինքս լրիվ հնարավոր եմ համարում, որ մի օր հաճույքով ապրեմ ու աշխատեմ Ամերիկայում, եթե իմ մասնագիտությամբ նման հնարավորություն ունենամ: Մնում ա՝ իմ ու Ամերիկայի ցանկությունները համընկնեն  :Smile: 

Գրածդ վերջին մասով հենց էդ էլ առաջարկում են էդ էլ անել, 142 անզեն մարդ, ո՞նց կարա օրինաչափ լինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Գրածդ վերջին մասով հենց էդ էլ առաջարկում են էդ էլ անել, 142 անզեն մարդ, ո՞նց կարա օրինաչափ լինի:


Շին, տեսականորեն կարող ա 
1. 142-ն էլ օրինաչափ լինի, 
2. կարող ա 1-ը օրինաչափ լինի, 141-ը՝ չէ, 
3. 91-ը օրինաչափ, 50-ը՝ չէ, 
4. կամ էլ 142-ն էլ օրինաչափ չլինեն: 

Ես էլ եմ հասկանում, որ 5-րդ տարբերակ չկա, էս 4-ից որևէ մեկն ա: Բայց արի ընդունենք, որ էս 4-ից ամեն մեկն էլ կարող ա լինի, ու եթե դու պնդում ես, որ ոչ օրինաչափ դեպքերն ավելի շատ են, կամ բոլորն էլ ոչ օրինաչափ են, բացի էս ստատիստիկ տվյալները նայելուց պետք ա դեպքերն էլ նորմալ ուսումնասիրած լինես, գոնե դրանց մի մասը:

Հակառակ դեպքում ընդամենը թվի վախ ա մոտներս:



Երբ ես, օրինակ, խոսում եմ մարտի 1-ի զոհերի ոչ իրավաչափ ուժի գործադրմամբ սպանվելուց, ոչ թե «10» թիվն ա ինձ դրան բերել, այլ դեպքերի ուսումնասիրությունը:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.07.2015), Վիշապ (28.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, տեսականորեն կարող ա 
> 1. 142-ն էլ օրինաչափ լինի, 
> 2. կարող ա 1-ը օրինաչափ լինի, 141-ը՝ չէ, 
> 3. 91-ը օրինաչափ, 50-ը՝ չէ, 
> 4. կամ էլ 142-ն էլ օրինաչափ չլինեն: 
> 
> Ես էլ եմ հասկանում, որ 5-րդ տարբերակ չկա, էս 4-ից որևէ մեկն ա: Բայց արի ընդունենք, որ էս 4-ից ամեն մեկն էլ կարող ա լինի, ու եթե դու պնդում ես, որ ոչ օրինաչափ դեպքերն ավելի շատ են, կամ բոլորն էլ ոչ օրինաչափ են, բացի էս ստատիստիկ տվյալները նայելուց պետք ա դեպքերն էլ նորմալ ուսումնասիրած լինես, գոնե դրանց մի մասը:
> 
> Հակառակ դեպքում ընդամենը թվի վախ ա մոտներս:
> ...


Չուկ, հղումը ախր դրել եմ: Դեպքերը ներկայացված են:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, հղումը ախր դրել եմ: Դեպքերը ներկայացված են:


Դե էդ հղման մեջ ես նախ բավարար ինֆո չգտա, երկրորդ ինչ-որ չզգացի, որ դու ուսումնասիրել ու կարող ես հիմնավորել որևէ մեկի սպանության անհիմնությունը:

Շին, ճիշտ հասկացի, չեմ բացառում անհիմն սպանությունները  :Smile:  Բայց տեսնում եմ, որ էս թեմայում ու ինտերնետում մյուս քննարկումներում գերիշխում ա «վույ, ամա՜ն, հլը՜ ինչ մեծ թիվ ա» մոտեցումը  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.07.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե էդ հղման մեջ ես նախ բավարար ինֆո չգտա, երկրորդ ինչ-որ չզգացի, որ դու ուսումնասիրել ու կարող ես հիմնավորել որևէ մեկի սպանության անհիմնությունը:
> 
> Շին, ճիշտ հասկացի, չեմ բացառում անհիմն սպանությունները  Բայց տեսնում եմ, որ էս թեմայում ու ինտերնետում մյուս քննարկումներում գերիշխում ա «վույ, ամա՜ն, հլը՜ ինչ մեծ թիվ ա» մոտեցումը


Հա, ինձ համար մենակ թվի մեծությունը արդեն ահազանգի առիթ ա, բայց դեպքերը մեկ առ մեկ ներկայացված են: Հիմա տուն եմ գնում, բայց անպայման մի քանիսի նկարգրությունը կդնեմ, իմ կարծիքով՝ անհիմների, էլ չասեմ, որ տվյալները իհարկե էն են, ինչ ոստիկանությունն ա ներկայացնում, ու այլ ականատեսներ չլինելու դեպքում մեզ վրա մնում՝ հավատալ, թե չհավատալ ոստիկանությանը: Ու եթե ես որոշեմ չհավատալ, իմ հիմնավորումը էնքան ա, որքան հավատացողինը: Բայց հա, արդեն իսկ թիվը ինձ վրա ազդում ա: Նույնիսկ եթե, կրկնեմ, էդքան հիմնավոր դեպքեր են եղել, որ էլ ճար չկար, մի բան էն չի ուրեմն, ուրեմն ահավոր լուրջ խնդիր կա՝ քննարկման արժանի:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, ինձ համար մենակ թվի մեծությունը արդեն ահազանգի առիթ ա, բայց դեպքերը մեկ առ մեկ ներկայացված են: Հիմա տուն եմ գնում, բայց անպայման մի քանիսի նկարգրությունը կդնեմ, իմ կարծիքով՝ անհիմների, էլ չասեմ, որ տվյալները իհարկե էն են, ինչ ոստիկանությունն ա ներկայացնում, ու այլ ականատեսներ չլինելու դեպքում մեզ վրա մնում՝ հավատալ, թե չհավատալ ոստիկանությանը: Ու եթե ես որոշեմ չհավատալ, իմ հիմնավորումը էնքան ա, որքան հավատացողինը: Բայց հա, արդեն իսկ թիվը ինձ վրա ազդում ա: Նույնիսկ եթե, կրկնեմ, էդքան հիմնավոր դեպքեր են եղել, որ էլ ճար չկար, մի բան էն չի ուրեմն, ուրեմն ահավոր լուրջ խնդիր կա՝ քննարկման արժանի:


Բա դրա համար էի հարցնում, ինչ թիվ լիներ, որ նորմալ համարեիր: Պատասխանիցդ պարզ ա, որ ինչ թիվ էլ լիներ կոնկրետ քո վրա կազդեր  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

ԱՄՆ–ում և ընդհանրապես` աշխարհում անմեղ կամ մեղավոր մարդիկ ամենշատը ոնց որ թե զոհվում են ավտովթարից։
Մասնավորապես ըստ այս աղբյուրի`օրեկան միջինը աշխարհում զոհվում է 3,287 մարդ, ԱՄՆ–ում օրեկան միջինը զոհվում է 92 մարդ, 
տարեկան, աշխարհում միջինը զոհվում է 1.3 միլիոն մարդ։ Մեծ մասը ենթադրում եմ` անմեղ։
Բա սա ահազանգի առիթ չի՞…

Թեմայի շուրջ։ ԱՄՆ–ում տարատեսակ անխելամիտ, կամ հանգամանքների բերումով իրականության զգացումը կորցրած մարդիկ կան, 
որոնք տվյալ պահին չեն գիտակցում թե ինչ է նշանակում հարաբերվել զինված ոստիկանի հետ, չեն կարողանում կողմնորոշվել ու սպանվում են։ 
ԱՄՆ ոստիկանը ռոբոտի նման է, գործում է հստակ ծրագրով` սպանում է բոլոր դիմադրողներին ու ագրեսիվներին։ 
Շուտով ինքնակառավարվող ռոբոտ (դրոն) ոստիկաններ կստեղծեն, այ էդ ժամանակ դուք ձեր հալը կտենաք ։Ճ 
Ոստիկանի կողմից սպանվածների թիվը այդքան սարսափելի չի` հաշվի առնելով ԱՄՆ բնակչության որակական սպեկտրը, ոչ լեգալ իմիգրանտների ու ընդհանուր հանցագործների թիվը։
Առհասարակ, նման դեպքերը իմ կարծիքով մոտավորապես համեմատելի են մնացած անխոհեմ արարքների հետ, որ մարդը կարող է գործել ու զոհվել, որի անունը մենք դնում ենք դժբախտ պատահար։ 
Ասենք, մարդուն ոստիկանները կանգնեցնում են, ինքը փոխանակ հնազանդվի ու փաստաթղթերը ցույց տա` գրպանից խաղալիք ատրճանակ է հանկարծակի հանում, կամ պատասխանում է ագրեսիայով։ Նույնքան մահացու սխալ է, որքան ասենք 5 հարկանի շենքի կտուրից ցատկելը ասֆալտին։ 
Չեմ ասում, որ ԱՄՆ–ում ոստիկանները սուրբ են ու հանցագործություն անելու ունակ չեն, բայց նրանց քանակը կարծես թե անհամեմատելի է բարդակ երկրներում հանցագործ ոստիկանների քանակի հետ։

----------

Bruno (28.07.2015), GriFFin (28.07.2015), Աթեիստ (28.07.2015), Արէա (28.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, տենց հեշտ ու միանշանակ չի... ես Շինի ասածը հասկանում եմ ու մենակ ստատիստիկայով չի... էսի ահագին բարդ ու լուրջ հարց ա ու շատերը որ տենց միանշանակ ասում են սենց սենց, այսինքն իրանք են մեղավոր, էդքան էլ տենց չի... ուղղակոի ժամանակ չունեմ, թե չէ կգրեմ... խորքը պետք ա նայել

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, տենց հեշտ ու միանշանակ չի... ես Շինի ասածը հասկանում եմ ու մենակ ստատիստիկայով չի... էսի ահագին բարդ ու լուրջ հարց ա ու շատերը որ տենց միանշանակ ասում են սենց սենց, այսինքն իրանք են մեղավոր, էդքան էլ տենց չի... ուղղակոի ժամանակ չունեմ, թե չէ կգրեմ... խորքը պետք ա նայել


Մեֆ, ես էլ եմ հասկանում Շինի ասածը: Բայց չի կարելի հիմնվել միայն «սարսափելի թվացող» թվին: Թեմայի վերնագրից սկսած էդ թվին ա հղումը:

Թե չէ վստահ եմ, որ ցանկացած համակարգ կարելի ա կատարելագործել, այսինքն եթե նույնիսկ էս բոլոր դեպքերում գործող համակարգով անհրաժեշտ էր սպանելը, կարելի ա հասնել նենց համակարգի, որ թիվը կրճատվի, դեպքերի ինչ-որ մասում զոհեր չլինեն: Էդ իմ համար իսկի քննարկելու հարց էլ չի, ես դա աքսիոմ եմ համարում:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ո՞նց ես բնորոշում էդ սոցիալիզմը, սահմանում կա՞, որ պատկերացնեմ, թե էդ ոնց ա տենց սարսափելի:


Չերչիլն էդ առիթով լավ էր ասում՝ կապիտալիզմն էն ա, որ մարդկանց մի մասը լավ բաներն ավելի շատ ա ստանում, քան մյուսները, բայց սոցիալիզմը միասին ողորմելի լինելն ա:

Կարճ ասած, եթե ռասիզմը ճնշում ա կոնկրետ էթնիկ խումբ, սոցիալիզմը ճնշում ա հասարակության բոլոր անդամներին, որոնք միջինից բարձր ձեռքբերումներ կարան ունենան, ու բարձրացնում նրանց, ովքեր միջինից ցածր են՝ բերելով իրանց սոցիալական հավասարության: Իսկ սոցիալական հավասարության գաղափարը զզվելի երևույթ ա. կարճ ասած, դու մոտիվացիա չունես ավելին անել, որովհետև սոցիալապես հավասար եք, քո աշխատանքը քո սոցիալական վիճակը չի բարելավելու: Դրա համար սոցիալիստական հասարակարգը ՍՏԻՊՈՒՄ ա մարդկանց աշխատել՝ հանուն համընդհանուր բարօրության: Կարճ ասած, ինքն էն հասարակարգն ա, որի ժամանակ ծաղկել կարա մենակ չինովնիկների դասակարգը: Իսկ բիզնեսմեններ, հայտնագործողներ, նման լավ բաներ չկան: Մյուս կողմից՝ եթե սոցիալիզմը դիկտատուրա չլինի, ինքը պարզապես չի աշխատի, որովհետև «ես աշխատեմ, բոլորը ուտեն» սկզբունքը արագ վերածվում ա «ուրիշներն աշխատեն, ես ուտեմ» սկզբունքի:

----------

Chuk (28.07.2015), GriFFin (28.07.2015), Արէա (28.07.2015), Շինարար (28.07.2015), Վիշապ (28.07.2015)

----------


## Rhayader

Սոցիալիզմի ամենալավ օրինակը՝ ՍՍՀՄ: Լա՞վն էր:

----------


## Chuk

> Սոցիալիզմի ամենալավ օրինակը՝ ՍՍՀՄ: Լա՞վն էր:


Էդ իբր բացասակա՞ն օրինակ բերեցիր:
Սովետը ԵՐԿԻՐ էր: Լավ էինք ապրում: Ամեն տարի կուռոռտ էինք գնում, տանը խավիար կար: Պետությունը քեզ տուն էր տալիս: Հեռուստացույցի ալիքների համար փող չէինք տալիս:

----------


## Rhayader

+ ցանկացած քաղաքական ուղղություն, որն ուտոպիա ա խոստանում, ընդհանուր առմամբ զբաղված ա մարդկանց խաբելով: Ուտոպիա հնարավոր չի, բայց մարդիկ ուզում են դա: Այ էդ ցանկության վրա էլ խաղում ա սոցիալիզմը: Կոլլեկտիվիզմը սահմանափակում ա ինքնաարտահայտումն ու ինդիվիդուալիզմը. երբ բոլոր մարդիկ իրարից կախված են, ու մի մարդու անկախ լինելը կարա համակարգը վարի տալ, էդ մարդուց պետք ա ազատվել: Ինձ համար անհատը միշտ ավելի կարևոր ա ընդհանուրից, ու ընդհանուրը անհատների գումար ա, ոչ թե առանձին երևույթ: Եթե մենք ունենք հասարակական պայմանագիր, նույն Բեկոնի ու Լոկի քաղաքական տեսություններով նայենք, էդ հասարակական պայմանագիրը ծայրահեղության հասցնելուց ստանում ենք սոցիալիզմ ու կոլլեկտիվիզմի այլ արտահայտումներ: Հասարակական պայմանագիրը եթե հանենք, կունենանք անարխիա: Կամ իրար սպանող խառը մարդիկ, կամ Ալան Մուրի գիտակցված ordnung-ը: Ընդհանուր դեպքում, ավելի կայուն են միջանկյալ, հավասարակշռված վիճակները: Ինչի՞ ոչ անարխիա՝ նույնիսկ իդեալական, խաղաղ անարխիայի դեպքում հենց մի խումբ մարդ որոշեց անիշխանության հասարակական պայմանագիրը խախտել (իսկ կայուն անարխիան նույնպես հասարակական պայմանագիր ա, ըստ որի մարդիկ երբեք չպիտի միավորվեն, սահմանափակեն սեփական կամքն ու իրավունքներն ընդհանուր նպատակի համար), իրենք հաղթելու են. 10 մարդը միշտ կարող են առանձին 1000 մարդու մեկ առ մեկ սպանել: Անարխիան ստիպված կլինի կամ վերանալ, կամ էլ խախտել սեփական հասարակական պայմանագիրն ու դադարել անարխիա լինել՝ վերածվել սեփական թշնամուն: Բայց եթե Մուրի անարխիան «եկեք բոլորս պայմանավորվենք իրար հետ չմիավորվել ու ընդհանուր առմամբ իրար հետ ad hoc սկզբունքներով հարցեր լուծել, որ ազատ մնանք» կարգի հասարակական պայմանագիր ա, ապա սոցիալիզմը «եկեք մենք կամավոր հրաժարվենք անհատի արժեքից՝ ընդհանուրի բարօրության համար» կարգի պայմանագիր ա, որն, ըստ իս, մաքուր չարիք ա ցանկացած անհատի համար, որն ընդհանուրից դուրս արժեք ա ներկայացնում: Էդ առումով ես բավականին համաձայն եմ Այն Ռանդի հետ. լիքը մարդիկ, մնացածից բարձր, Ատլասի նման աշխարհի բեռը իրանց ուսերին են կրում: Հենց իրանք ուսերն ուղղեն ու կողք քաշվեն, մոխրագույն մասսան կճզմվի էդ բեռի տակ: Պատկերացրու՝ բոլոր մեծ մարդկանց աշխարհից հեռացնես: Հիմար կապիկները երկու օրում միջուկային զենքերով իրար կվերացնեն:

----------

Chuk (28.07.2015), Արէա (28.07.2015), Շինարար (28.07.2015), Վիշապ (28.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Դե էդ հղման մեջ ես նախ բավարար ինֆո չգտա, երկրորդ ինչ-որ չզգացի, որ դու ուսումնասիրել ու կարող ես հիմնավորել որևէ մեկի սպանության անհիմնությունը:


Իմ մոտ արդեն էն տպավորություննա, որ ԱՄՆ-ն վաթսունականների Սիցիլիանա...



> Շին, ճիշտ հասկացի, չեմ բացառում անհիմն սպանությունները  Բայց տեսնում եմ, որ էս թեմայում ու ինտերնետում մյուս քննարկումներում գերիշխում ա «վույ, ամա՜ն, հլը՜ ինչ մեծ թիվ ա» մոտեցումը


Չեմ կարծում, որ լավ ես բզբզացել, ես մի հոդված կարդացի, որտեղ գրված էր 2000 թ ից էս կողմ ԱՄՆ ի ոստիկանները ավելի շատ քաղաքացի են սպանել քանի իսլամիստները, դե 5000 ից ավել:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ կարծում, որ լավ ես բզբզացել, ես մի հոդված կարդացի, որտեղ գրված էր 2000 թ ից էս կողմ ԱՄՆ ի ոստիկանները ավելի շատ քաղաքացի են սպանել քանի իսլամիստները, դե 5000 ից ավել:


Հա, դե ուղղակի իսլամիստների սպանածների բոլոր դեպքերն ակնհայտորեն հանցագործություն են, իսկ ոստիկանների սպանածների մեջ եթե ոչ բոլորը, ապա ահռելի թիվը հանցագործության դեմն առնելու համար ա, ով գիտի թե հենց դրանով քանի կյանք են փրկել:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, դե ուղղակի իսլամիստների սպանածների բոլոր դեպքերն ակնհայտորեն հանցագործություն են, իսկ ոստիկանների սպանածների մեջ եթե ոչ բոլորը, ապա ահռելի թիվը հանցագործության դեմն առնելու համար ա, ով գիտի թե հենց դրանով քանի կյանք են փրկել:


Կամ էլ ոստիկանին չենթարկվելու արդյունք կամ էլ հանցագործություն, որի համար չպիտի մեռներ կամ էլ թյուրիմացաբար գնդակահարեց փոքրիկին ում ձեռքին խաղալիք ատրճանակ էր:
Կարա պատահի, որ հանցագործությունը կանխելու հետևանքով շատերի կյանքնա փրկել կամ էլ մտածելա, որ անզեն մաֆիոզը միջուկային լիցքով լցավորված բալիստիկ հրթիռը ուզեցելա գործի դնի ու մոլորակի կեսը վարի տա և ինքն էլ փրկելա մեզ բոլորիս:

----------


## Chuk

> Կամ էլ ոստիկանին չենթարկվելու արդյունք կամ էլ հանցագործություն, որի համար չպիտի մեռներ կամ էլ թյուրիմացաբար գնդակահարեց փոքրիկին ում ձեռքին խաղալիք ատրճանակ էր:
> Կարա պատահի, որ հանցագործությունը կանխելու հետևանքով շատերի կյանքնա փրկել կամ էլ մտածելա, որ անզեն մաֆիոզը միջուկային լիցքով լցավորված բալիստիկ հրթիռը ուզեցելա գործի դնի ու մոլորակի կեսը վարի տա և ինքն էլ փրկելա մեզ բոլորիս:


Նշածդ ոչ մի դեպքն էլ համեմատելի չեն գիտակցված հանցագործությունների հետ Գայլ ջան: Իզուր մի համեմատի:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Նշածդ ոչ մի դեպքն էլ համեմատելի չեն գիտակցված հանցագործությունների հետ Գայլ ջան: Իզուր մի համեմատի:


Ոնց թե՞ բա դու չգիտես էն դեպքի մասին, որ սևամորթ փոքրիկին գնդակահարեց սառնասիրտ, բայց իրա գործը ճիշտ կատարող ԱՄՆ-ի ոստիկանը: Չեմ հիշում երեխայի ձեռքին ջրով աշատող ատրճանակ էր, թե՞ սովորոկան շարիկով:
Եվ հետո հանցագործը նա է ում դատարանում դատավորը այդպիսին է ճանաչում, կարողա մարդը էտ կողմերում ֆռֆռում էր ու վախից ոստիկանի հրամաններին չի ենթարկվել:
Կարևորը Հայաստանում սենց բաներ չկա, թե չէ ԱՄՆ ում կարան մարդակերությունն էլ օրինականացնեն, անձամբ ես դեմ չեմ լինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ոնց թե՞ բա դու չգիտես էն դեպքի մասին, որ սևամորթ փոքրիկին գնդակահարեց սառնասիրտ, բայց իրա գործը ճիշտ կատարող ԱՄՆ-ի ոստիկանը: Չեմ հիշում երեխայի ձեռքին ջրով աշատող ատրճանակ էր, թե՞ սովորոկան շարիկով:
> Եվ հետո հանցագործը նա է ում դատարանում դատավորը այդպիսին է ճանաչում, կարողա մարդը էտ կողմերում ֆռֆռում էր ու վախից ոստիկանի հրամաններին չի ենթարկվել:
> Կարևորը Հայաստանում սենց բաներ չկա, թե չէ ԱՄՆ ում կարան մարդակերությունն էլ օրինականացնեն, անձամբ ես դեմ չեմ լինի:


Ի՞նչ գիտես սառնասիրտ, կո՞ղքն էիր, պուլսը չափու՞մ էիր:

----------

Աթեիստ (28.07.2015), Արէա (28.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ քանի դեռ մենք ԱՄՆ-ի դարդով ենք տապակվում, Սերժիկն իրա համար սահմանադրորեն հիմք ա ստեղծում, մարդկանց գյուլելու: Խնդրեմ նոր սահմանադրության նախագծի համապատասխան կետը.

Հոդված 23. Կյանքի իրավունքը: Մահապատժի արգելքը
1. Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի կյանքի իրավունք:
*2. Կյանքից զրկելը չի համարվում սույն հոդվածի խախտում, եթե այն հետևանք է այնպիսի ուժի գործադրման, որը բացարձակապես անհրաժեշտ է:
*3. Ոչ ոք չի կարող դատապարտվել կամ ենթարկվել մահապատժի:

----------

Rhayader (28.07.2015), Տրիբուն (29.07.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ի դեպ քանի դեռ մենք ԱՄՆ-ի դարդով ենք տապակվում, Սերժիկն իրա համար սահմանադրորեն հիմք ա ստեղծում, մարդկանց գյուլելու: Խնդրեմ նոր սահմանադրության նախագծի համապատասխան կետը.
> 
> Հոդված 23. Կյանքի իրավունքը: Մահապատժի արգելքը
> 1. Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի կյանքի իրավունք:
> *2. Կյանքից զրկելը չի համարվում սույն հոդվածի խախտում, եթե այն հետևանք է այնպիսի ուժի գործադրման, որը բացարձակապես անհրաժեշտ է:
> *3. Ոչ ոք չի կարող դատապարտվել կամ ենթարկվել մահապատժի:


Էս օրենքը գրողի քունը կեսից տարել ա, նախադասությունը չի ավարտե՞լ, թե՞ ստացվում ա, որ նման օրենքի պայմաններում ցանկացած սոված մարդ, ով ուտելիքի փող չունի, կարա մեկ ուրիշին սպանի ու ուտի, քանի որ իրա կյանքի շարունակման համար դա բացարձակապես անհրաժեշտ ա, հետեւաբար նաեւ բացարձակապես անհրաժեշտ ա նման ուժի կիրառումը:  :Crazy:

----------


## Rhayader

> Էդ իբր բացասակա՞ն օրինակ բերեցիր:
> Սովետը ԵՐԿԻՐ էր: Լավ էինք ապրում: Ամեն տարի կուռոռտ էինք գնում, տանը խավիար կար: Պետությունը քեզ տուն էր տալիս: Հեռուստացույցի ալիքների համար փող չէինք տալիս:


Ու ապրում էինք անընդհատ վերահսկողության, պրոպագանդայի ազդեցության տակ, փոխադարձ ստուկաչությամբ էինք զբաղվում, անձնական կյանքի ու սեփական կամքի իրավունք չունեինք, հալածվում էինք այլակարծության համար, հարցաքննության դեպքում ազատ ենթարկվում խոշտանգումների, մեզ վերաբերվում էին ինչպես ցեխի: Իհարկե, հաց ու զվարճանք կար, ոչինչ, որ երկիրը ավելի շատ բանտ էր հիշեցնում: Պաստերնակի ընկերուհուն НКВД-ն բանտարկել ու խոշտանգել է, ինչի հետևանքով երեխային կորցրել է:


Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի ժամանակ, ռետրոսպեկտիվայով, ՍՍՀՄ-ը նացիստական Գերմանիայից պակաս չարիքի կայսրություն չէր, էլի: Ու մարդկանց փչացնելու ունակությամբ նույնիսկ գերազանցում էր Գերմանիային:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս օրենքը գրողի քունը կեսից տարել ա, նախադասությունը չի ավարտե՞լ, թե՞ ստացվում ա, որ նման օրենքի պայմաններում ցանկացած սոված մարդ, ով ուտելիքի փող չունի, կարա մեկ ուրիշին սպանի ու ուտի, քանի որ իրա կյանքի շարունակման համար դա բացարձակապես անհրաժեշտ ա, հետեւաբար նաեւ բացարձակապես անհրաժեշտ ա նման ուժի կիրառումը:


Սա օրենք չի, Ռամշ, մի թերագնահատի: Սա սահմանադրական նորմ ա:

----------


## Chuk

Ռայ, քունը գլխի՞ս ա, թե՞ գրածիս լուրջ ես արձագանքել  :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (28.07.2015)

----------


## Rhayader

Ներողություն եմ խնդրում աշխարհի բոլոր դիսլեքսիկ իմբեցիլներից, բայց էս նոր սահմանադրությունը ոնց որ դիսլեքսիկ իմբեցիլ գրած լինի:

----------

Chuk (28.07.2015), Տրիբուն (29.07.2015)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, քունը գլխի՞ս ա, թե՞ գրածիս լուրջ ես արձագանքել


 :LOL:  էնպես չի, որ քո սարկազմը չեմ նկատել, բայց մտածեցի՝ հաստատ մարդիկ կլինեն, որ քո ասածի հետ լրիվ լուրջ կհամաձայնեն, առիթից օգտվեմ մի քիչ իրենց կրծեմ  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (28.07.2015)

----------


## Rhayader

Պարզապես որ գրելուց դեմքիս արտահայտությունն ու ժեստերս որ չեն զգացվում, մեկ-մեկ սխալ եմ հասկացվում  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (28.07.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Սա օրենք չի, Ռամշ, մի թերագնահատի: Սա սահմանադրական նորմ ա:


Դե սահմանադրությունն էլ երկրի հիմնական օրենքն ա: Ինչեւէ, տերմինները մի կողմ: Սրանով ի՞նչ են ուզում անեն, ստացվում ա` ուզում են մարդասպանությունը «օրինականացնե՞ն»:

----------


## Արէա

Էս նոր սահմանադրություն կոչվածի քննարկելս հեչ չի գալիս, բայց կոնկրետ էս մի հոդվածի շուրջ աղմուկը շատ չեմ հասկանում։ Է հիմա էլ, անհրաժեշտ ինքնապաշտպանության ժամանակ մարդ սպանելը, կամ ոստիկանի կողմից դիմադրություն ցույց տվող հանցագործի սպանությունը հակասահմանադրական չի համարվում չէ՞։

----------


## Chuk

> Դե սահմանադրությունն էլ երկրի հիմնական օրենքն ա: Ինչեւէ, տերմինները մի կողմ: Սրանով ի՞նչ են ուզում անեն, ստացվում ա` ուզում են մարդասպանությունը «օրինականացնե՞ն»:


Մարտի 1-ի նման դեպքերի համար ա ներմուծվել, ամենայն հավանականությամբ  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմ մոտ արդեն էն տպավորություննա, որ ԱՄՆ-ն վաթսունականների Սիցիլիանա...
> 
> Չեմ կարծում, որ լավ ես բզբզացել, ես մի հոդված կարդացի, որտեղ գրված էր 2000 թ ից էս կողմ ԱՄՆ ի ոստիկանները ավելի շատ քաղաքացի են սպանել քանի իսլամիստները, դե 5000 ից ավել:


Էդ հոդվածի լինկը կա՞։ Կարող ա՞ գրված էր` ԱՄՆ–ի *զինվորները* ավելի շատ *խաղաղ բնակչի* են սպանել քան իսլամիստները։ Ինքն էլ ռուսական սայթ էր, Պուծինի սիրուն նկարներով…

----------


## Gayl

> Ի՞նչ գիտես սառնասիրտ, կո՞ղքն էիր, պուլսը չափու՞մ էիր:


Դու սառնասրտությունը պուլսով ես չափու՞մ, չէ ես էտ մարդու արարքից եմ հետևություն անում ի տարբերություն պուլսով չափողների:

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ հոդվածի լինկը կա՞։ Կարող ա՞ գրված էր` ԱՄՆ–ի *զինվորները* ավելի շատ *խաղաղ բնակչի* են սպանել քան իսլամիստները։ Ինքն էլ ռուսական սայթ էր, Պուծինի սիրուն նկարներով…


Պուտինի նկարներից չկար, բայց խոսքը ոչ թե զինվորներին են վերաբերվում այլ ոստիկաններին:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պուտինի նկարներից չկար, բայց խոսքը ոչ թե զինվորներին են վերաբերվում այլ ոստիկաններին:


Դե դա աղբ է, ոչ թե ինֆորմացիա։ Ասենք հակառակ ծայրահեղական «հոդված» էլ կարելի է գտնել։ Օբյեկտիվ լինելու համար կարելի է ինֆորմացիան ստուգել տարբեր որոնումներով ու մի քիչ էլ փորձել տրամաբանել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես էլ եմ հասկանում Շինի ասածը: Բայց չի կարելի հիմնվել միայն «սարսափելի թվացող» թվին: Թեմայի վերնագրից սկսած էդ թվին ա հղումը:
> 
> Թե չէ վստահ եմ, որ ցանկացած համակարգ կարելի ա կատարելագործել, այսինքն եթե նույնիսկ էս բոլոր դեպքերում գործող համակարգով անհրաժեշտ էր սպանելը, կարելի ա հասնել նենց համակարգի, որ թիվը կրճատվի, դեպքերի ինչ-որ մասում զոհեր չլինեն: Էդ իմ համար իսկի քննարկելու հարց էլ չի, ես դա աքսիոմ եմ համարում:


ամերիկայի նման երկրի համար էտի մեծ թիվ ա Չուկ...

----------


## Gayl

> Դե դա աղբ է, ոչ թե ինֆորմացիա։ Ասենք հակառակ ծայրահեղական «հոդված» էլ կարելի է գտնել։ Օբյեկտիվ լինելու համար կարելի է ինֆորմացիան ստուգել տարբեր որոնումներով ու մի քիչ էլ փորձել տրամաբանել։


մոտ
Հա արի տրամաբանենք մի փոքր: Դեռ տարին չլրացած մոտ 650 մարդ են սպանել ու խի պիտի չհավատամ նրան, որ 15 տարվա մեջ 5000 ից ավել մարդ են սպանել: Նենց չի, որ իրականությունից հեռու բան են գրել, եթե սխալ են գրել ուրիշ տվյալ ասա իմանանք:

----------


## Վիշապ

> մոտ
> Հա արի տրամաբանենք մի փոքր: Դեռ տարին չլրացած մոտ 650 մարդ են սպանել ու խի պիտի չհավատամ նրան, որ 15 տարվա մեջ 5000 ից ավել մարդ են սպանել: Նենց չի, որ իրականությունից հեռու բան են գրել, եթե սխալ են գրել ուրիշ տվյալ ասա իմանանք:


Օքեյ, 5000–ից ավելի մարդ են սպանել ԱՄՆ ոստիկանները 15 տարվա մեջ։
Ինչքա՞ն մարդ են սպանել իսլամիստները 15 տարվա մեջ։ 
Ու՞մ են սպանել, ի՞նչ հանգամանքներում են սպանել, ինչի՞ են սպանել ԱՄՆ ոստիկանները։ 
Ու՞մ են սպանել, ի՞նչ հանգամանքներում են սպանել, ինչի՞ են սպանել իսլամիստները։
Ի՞նչ աղբյուրներից ես օգտվում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ճիշտ ես ասում, ես էլ չեմ պատկերացնում Հայաստանում նման դեպք, որովհետև Հայաստանում ամենինչ *ռի ա, բայց հանցագործության մակարդակը շատ ավելի ցածր ա, քան Ամերիկայում:


Ցածր չի, պարտակված ա, Վովայի վիճակագրությունը պահելու նպատակով: Հատկապես մանր-մունր ջեբկիրություններն ու գողությունները չեն մտնում վիճակագրություն, քանի որ մենթերը ախպերականով խնդրում են բողոքը հետ վերցնել որ գործ չհարուցվի, բայց խոստանում են, որ հանցագործին գտնելու դեպքում գողոնը կվերադարձնեն: Բայց խ*j կվերադարձնեն: Մենք էլ թասիբով ժողովուրդ ենք, բողոքել չենք սիրում, գրելը պիտնոյա, հանցագործությունների մակարդակն էլ արդյունքում ցածր ա:

----------

Chuk (29.07.2015), Աթեիստ (29.07.2015), Գալաթեա (29.07.2015), Վիշապ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Փաստորեն լիքը մարդ չի ուզում հաշվի առնել շիզոֆռենիկ ոստիկանների գոյության հնարավորությունը, որոնց ձեռը զենքի վրա ամեն վարկյան դողում, ու որոնք վարկյանական առիթը բաց չեն թողնի մարդ գնդակահարելու համար, ու հետո էլ հղում կանեն օրենքին, յարաբ իրեք անգամ ասինք արի ստեղ, չեկավ, կրակեցինք: 

Զենքը վրեն մարդը, անկախ մասնագիտությունից, հակված ա զենքը օգտագործելուն, պատահում ա անհիմն: ԱՄՆ-ում պատահում ա առավել ևս: 

Մի վարկյան ձեր մասով մտածեք էլի: Խմած բառից դուրս ես գալիս, երկու ոստիկան կպռշկում են, դու էլ, դե հիմա մի քիչ քեֆդ լավ ա, թեթև կայֆավատ ես լինում - չեմ գալիս, չեմ ուզում, չեմ տալիս, յան տվեք կարգի - ու մեկ էլ բում, ճակատիդ արճիճ ես ստանում, վրից էլ լիքը հիմնավորումներ, թե ինչ պոտենցիալ վտանգավոր էիր էտ պահին համաշպարհային հանրության համար:

----------

Chuk (29.07.2015), Mephistopheles (29.07.2015), Գալաթեա (29.07.2015), Շինարար (29.07.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 1997 թվին արգելել են զենք կրելը։ Կարգին դրական դինամիկա կա, չէ՞։
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝  http://guns.orenburg.biz/art999.html


Ներող, ֆուֆլո վիճակագրություն ա - մի գործոնով ուզում ա ցույց տա փոխկապակցվածություն ու ոչ մի կերպ հաշվի չի առնում, որ հազար այլ գործոն կարող ա ազդած լինի հանցագործությունների թվի աճի վրա. միգրացիայի աճ, աղքատության աճ, գործազրկության աճ հատկապես երիտասարդների շրջանում, ոստիկանության վատ կանխարգելիչ աշխատանք, այլ օրենքներում փոփոխություններ, լուսնի ութերորդ ցիկլ, պլուտոնի դիրքը նեպտունի նկատմամբ, և այլն ....

----------


## Տրիբուն

Որպես էս վերևի գրածից շարունակություն .... ռուսական կայքից ավելին սպասել պետք էլ չէր: ՄԹ-ում զենքքի արգելքի պրոցեսը սկսվել ա 1903 թվից, շարունակաբար խստացվել ա, ու 1997-ին ամենավերջին ձևով արգելվել ա: Արդյունքում, նայում ենք ինչ ա ասում վիքին 




> In the United Kingdom, firearms are tightly controlled by law, although these are less restrictive in Northern Ireland. *The United Kingdom has one of the lowest rates of gun homicides in the world.* There were 0.05 recorded intentional homicides committed with a firearm per 100,000 inhabitants in the five years to 2011 (15 to 38 people per annum). Gun homicides accounted for 2.4% of all homicides in the year 2011.
> 
> With the exception of Northern Ireland, it has been public policy that police officers *in the United Kingdom should not generally be armed with firearms*.Shooting fatalities of members of the police are extremely rare; there were three in England and Wales in the eleven-year period from 2000/01 to 2010/11. About 7,000 police officers have received firearms training.Standard police firearms include semi-automatic carbines, and pistols, such as the Heckler & Koch G36, Heckler & Koch MP5SF, and Glock 17.


Բլին ... ու ով կասի, թե ՄԹ-ն ԱՄՆ-ից պակաս մուլտիէթնիկ ա ....

----------

Գալաթեա (29.07.2015), Շինարար (29.07.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էդքան տրիվիալ չի, երևի թե։ Ասում են բռի ամերկացիք իրականությունը ներկայացնում են ոնց կա, իսկ բրիտանացիները պաշտոնական վիճակագրություն ներկայացնելու մեջ զգուշավոր են ու նրբանկատ ։Ճ

Comparing England (or UK) murder rates with the US: More complex than you thought


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*If those 4400 cases are what we would normally call murders Big Edit starts here that would suggest that the correct number of "violent deaths of interest to the police" is on the order of 4700 for 2011, then the UK murder rate is 8.5 per 100,000 or about 177% of the US murder rate.

----------

Աթեիստ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Փաստորեն լիքը մարդ չի ուզում հաշվի առնել շիզոֆռենիկ ոստիկանների գոյության հնարավորությունը, որոնց ձեռը զենքի վրա ամեն վարկյան դողում, ու որոնք վարկյանական առիթը բաց չեն թողնի մարդ գնդակահարելու համար, ու հետո էլ հղում կանեն օրենքին, յարաբ իրեք անգամ ասինք արի ստեղ, չեկավ, կրակեցինք: 
> 
> Զենքը վրեն մարդը, անկախ մասնագիտությունից, հակված ա զենքը օգտագործելուն, պատահում ա անհիմն: ԱՄՆ-ում պատահում ա առավել ևս: 
> 
> Մի վարկյան ձեր մասով մտածեք էլի: Խմած բառից դուրս ես գալիս, երկու ոստիկան կպռշկում են, դու էլ, դե հիմա մի քիչ քեֆդ լավ ա, թեթև կայֆավատ ես լինում - չեմ գալիս, չեմ ուզում, չեմ տալիս, յան տվեք կարգի - ու մեկ էլ բում, ճակատիդ արճիճ ես ստանում, վրից էլ լիքը հիմնավորումներ, թե ինչ պոտենցիալ վտանգավոր էիր էտ պահին համաշպարհային հանրության համար:


Ապեր, իսկ եթե ԱՄՆ ոստիկանի մասով մտածենք, ապա հազիվ թե մեծ ցանկություն լինի հավայի կպռշկել բարից դուրս եկող հարբածի հետ, մանավանդ վերջինս կարող է նույն հաջողությամբ զենքը վրեն լինել։ 
Մյուս կողմից էլ, հասարակական վայրերում դեբոշ սարքելը արդեն իսկ փորձանք է։ Եթե մեկը պահի տակ չի զսպել իրեն ու կրքերը շաղ է տվել, ապա հաշվված վայրկեանների ընթացքում եթե չհանգստացավ ու չչքվեց, ապա սաղ մնալու շանսերը քչանում են։ Սա ձեր համար խաղաղ ու բարի արևելքը չի, որտեղ կարելի է մինչև ուշ գիշեր սեթևեթել, ձայնը գլուխը գցել, հասցնել մի քանիսի մռութներին ու անփորձանք տուն հասնել ։Ճ

----------


## Gayl

> Օքեյ, 5000–ից ավելի մարդ են սպանել ԱՄՆ ոստիկանները 15 տարվա մեջ։


Դե որ օքեյ ուրեմն օքեյ, որովհետև իմ հաշվարկը միայն վերաբերվում էր էտ 5000 հոգուն, թե չէ իսլամիստները ու՞մ սպանեցին, հընչի սպանեցին ու որտեղ սպանեցին և ես դա որտեղից իմացա էտ արդեն ...
Վիշապ Կալիֆոռնիայի՞ց ես :LOL: , հենա մեզանից լավ գիտես, թե թիվը սրիկա ռուսները մուտիտ են արել ասա իմանանք, իսկ եթե չէ ուրեմն իմաստ չունի հետս սպոռի մեջ մտնել:
Ինչքա՞ն մարդ են սպանել իսլամիստները 15 տարվա մեջ։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե որ օքեյ ուրեմն օքեյ, որովհետև իմ հաշվարկը միայն վերաբերվում էր էտ 5000 հոգուն, թե չէ իսլամիստները ու՞մ սպանեցին, հընչի սպանեցին ու որտեղ սպանեցին և ես դա որտեղից իմացա էտ արդեն ...
> Վիշապ Կալիֆոռնիայի՞ց ես, հենա մեզանից լավ գիտես, թե թիվը սրիկա ռուսները մուտիտ են արել ասա իմանանք, իսկ եթե չէ ուրեմն իմաստ չունի հետս սպոռի մեջ մտնել:
> Ինչքա՞ն մարդ են սպանել իսլամիստները 15 տարվա մեջ։


Իսլամիստների հետ դու էիր համեմատում ոնց որ թե, ես մտածեցի գիտես։

----------


## Gayl

> Իսլամիստների հետ դու էիր համեմատում ոնց որ թե, ես մտածեցի գիտես։


Չէ ամբողջական ձևով կարդացածս գրեցի ու երևի ըտեղ ամենակարևորը ոստիկանների կողմից մահացածների թիվն էր, ոչ թե իսլամիստների մարդակերության տեղն ու քանակը:

----------


## Դավիթ

Փոքր երեխա, խաղալիք զենքով...Դե հիմա, ոստիկանին էլ ա փոքր երեխա տունը սպասում:

Մեֆին մի լսեք, նա բոլորի զենքերը ուզում ա հավաքի: :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

Մարդը ճիշտ ա գրել: ՈՒ եթե իրանք չվազեն, ձեռքերը գրպանները չտանեն ու  չստեղծեն լարված իրավիճակ ոստիկանների համար, էդ սպանությունները չեն լինի:

"The people killed by police are generally not nice guys. They are deranged with mental problems, drug addicts, drunks, car thieves, shoplifters, vagrants, wife beaters--punks of all kinds and generally up to no good. But, they don't deserve to die".

----------

Rhayader (29.07.2015), Աթեիստ (29.07.2015), Արէա (29.07.2015)

----------


## Rhayader

Խնդիրն էն ա, որ եթե ոստիկանը գիտի, որ մի երկու վայրկյան ուշ ռեակցիա տա՝ դիմացինը կարող ա իրան կրակի, կամ ուրիշ մարդկանց, ինքը արդեն գործողությունների էն ազատությունը չունի, ինչ, ասենք, Բրիտանիայի ոստիկանը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարդը ճիշտ ա գրել: ՈՒ եթե իրանք չվազեն, ձեռքերը գրպանները չտանեն ու  չստեղծեն լարված իրավիճակ ոստիկանների համար, էդ սպանությունները չեն լինի:
> 
> "The people killed by police are generally not nice guys. They are deranged with mental problems, drug addicts, drunks, car thieves, shoplifters, vagrants, wife beaters--punks of all kinds and generally up to no good. But, they don't deserve to die".


Դավ, հլա էս նայի... Sandra Bland: Dashcam arrest video shows traffic stop
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-33618443

----------

Տրիբուն (29.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, հլա էս նայի... Sandra Bland: Dashcam arrest video shows traffic stop
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-33618443


Մեֆ, եթե քեզ ոստիկանը խնդրեր հանգցնել ծխախոտը, դու ի՞նչ կանեիր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, եթե քեզ ոստիկանը խնդրեր հանգցնել ծխախոտը, դու ինչ կանեիր:


հարցը էն չի թե ես ինչ կանեի... հարցն էն ա թե ինքն ի՞նչ իրավունք ունի մարդուն ասելու ինչ անի եթե մարդը դրա իրավունքն ունի... իրա ավտոյի մեջ ծխում ա...

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող, ձեզանից շատերը չեն պատկերացնում ինչ ա նշանակում հագի ֆորմեն ուղեղին տված ամերիկացի մըլիցա․․․
Ես իմ աչքով եմ տեսել։ Ու դա եղել ա առաջին բանը, որ ՅուԷս ոտ դնելուն պես տեսել եմ։
Նյուարկի օդակայան էինք իջել, աննասուն հերթեր բնականաբար, մի հատ կոպ հերթ ա պահում միթոմ։ Երկար պոչը կիսեց երկու հատ դարձրեց, բայց շատ խառն ու անհաջող արեց, արդյունքում մարդիկ, որոնց հերթը համարյա հասնում էր՝ հետ ընկան էլի։
Մի մարդ, շատ respectable, լավ հագնված, լուրջ տեսքով, էդ միլիցուն շատ հարգանքով ասեց՝ "Եթե անում ես, նենց արա մարդկանց օգուտ լինի, ոչ թե հակառակը"։
Մեկ էլ սա մի հույ-բույ, կարմրատակել, փրփրել, ասում ա՝ "Դու ով դառար, որ ինձ տենց բան ես ասում, ստեղ ես եմ կարգը որոշում, հլա մի հատ արի էս կողմ հերթից, յա էս international պասպորտ ունե՞ս, բա խի՞ ես սենց հաճախ ճամփորդում, հլա չամոդ բաց․․․", ու էդ ամենը ահավոր կոպիտ ու զզվելի ինքնագոհ տեսքով, ձեռն էլ էդ ընթացքում զենքին դրած։

Հիմա ասեք, սա նորմալ ա՞, եթե էդ մարդը պակաս դաստիարակված ու զուսպ լիներ, ափերից դուրս գար, ասեր՝ "Սիկտիր եղի, արա", էդ միլիցեն իրավունք կունենար իրա վրա կրակե՞լ։ Ու դա արդարացված կլիներ, որտև քաղաքացին իրան բան ա ասե՞լ։

----------

Chuk (29.07.2015), Mr. Annoying (29.07.2015), Rammstein (30.07.2015), Շինարար (29.07.2015), Տրիբուն (29.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, ձեզանից շատերը չեն պատկերացնում ինչ ա նշանակում հագի ֆորմեն ուղեղին տված ամերիկացի մըլիցա․․․
> Ես իմ աչքով եմ տեսել։ Ու դա եղել ա առաջին բանը, որ ՅուԷս ոտ դնելուն պես տեսել եմ։
> Նյուարկի օդակայան էինք իջել, աննասուն հերթեր բնականաբար, մի հատ կոպ հերթ ա պահում միթոմ։ Երկար պոչը կիսեց երկու հատ դարձրեց, բայց շատ խառն ու անհաջող արեց, արդյունքում մարդիկ, որոնց հերթը համարյա հասնում էր՝ հետ ընկան էլի։
> Մի մարդ, շատ respectable, լավ հագնված, լուրջ տեսքով, էդ միլիցուն շատ հարգանքով ասեց՝ "Եթե անում ես, նենց արա մարդկանց օգուտ լինի, ոչ թե հակառակը"։
> Մեկ էլ սա մի հույ-բույ, կարմրատակել, փրփրել, ասում ա՝ "Դու ով դառար, որ ինձ տենց բան ես ասում, ստեղ ես եմ կարգը որոշում, հլա մի հատ արի էս կողմ հերթից, յա էս international պասպորտ ունե՞ս, բա խի՞ ես սենց հաճախ ճամփորդում, հլա չամոդ բաց․․․", ու էդ ամենը ահավոր կոպիտ ու զզվելի ինքնագոհ տեսքով, ձեռն էլ էդ ընթացքում զենքին դրած։
> 
> Հիմա ասեք, սա նորմալ ա՞, եթե էդ մարդը պակաս դաստիարակված ու զուսպ լիներ, ափերից դուրս գար, ասեր՝ "Սիկտիր եղի, արա", էդ միլիցեն իրավունք կունենար իրա վրա կրակե՞լ։ Ու դա արդարացված կլիներ, որտև քաղաքացին իրան բան ա ասե՞լ։


Լիլ, նորմալ չի դա: Ու իհարկե էդ դեպքում կրակելու իրավունք չէր ունենա: Քանի որ ես Շինարարին հակաճառողներից եմ, իմ տեսակետը մի քիչ հստակեցնեմ:

Հնարավոր ու հավանական ա, որ էդ զոհերի ինչ-որ զգալի հատվածը այ տենց անասուն, իրանք իրանցից գոհ, հանցագործ ներքնաշխարհ ունեցող մլիցեքի ձեռով ա եղել, եղել ա ոչ արդարացված սպանություն:

Բայց ունե՞նք մենք ինչ-որ հիմք, փաստեր, ասելու համար, որ էդպես ա եղել: Ընդամենը ունենք թիվ, որը մեր աչքին (իմ աչքին էլ) սարսափելի մեծ ա երևում, ու ունենք ինֆորմացիա, որ կան անասուն մլիցեք: Բայց թե կոնկրետ դեպքերում անասուն մլիցա ա եղել, թե նորմալ ոստիկան, ինչ իրավիճակ ա եղել, ոչ մի ինֆո չունենք:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Հ.գ. Համենայն դեպս ես իրանց արդարադատության համակարգին ավելի եմ վստահում, քան ասենք մերինին: Ու շատ ավելի հավանական եմ համարում, որ եթե անասուն մլիցա իրան սխալ ա պահել, իրան հետո դրա համար կպատժեն, քան եթե տենց բան լիներ ասենք մեր մոտ:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.07.2015), Արէա (29.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

Սխալ ես, Մեֆ ջան: Էդ պահին ինքը գործ ունի ոստիկանի հետ ու չի կարող ասել, թե իմ մեքենան ա, ինչ ուզում` անում եմ: Այ սենց եզությունների պատճառով, սևերը միշտ պրոբլեմների մեջ են ընկնում:

----------


## Chuk

Մի հատ սենց հարց հետաքրքրեց: Կա՞ ինչ-որ ստատիստիկա, տվյալ, որ նույն ոստիկանը տարբեր մարդկանց ա սպանել: Ոչ միայն ընթացիկ տարվա ընթացքում, այլ ընդհանրապես: Որտև այ էդպիսիների դեպքում արդեն կա կասկածելու հիմք, որ ինքն անասուններից ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սխալ ես, Մեֆ ջան: Էդ պահին ինքը գործ ունի ոստիկանի հետ ու չի կարող ասել, թե իմ մեքենան ա, ինչ ուզում` անում եմ: Այ սենց եզությունների պատճառով, սևերը միշտ պրոբլեմների մեջ են ընկնում:


Դավ, իրավունք չունի անօրինական պահանջ ներկայացնի... ու պահանջ էլ չի եղել, ասել ա do you mind... "խնդրանք" ա եղել... էն էլ մերժել ա, ուրեմն ինչ պտի բանտ տանե՞ս, թեյզեր գանով շոք անե՞ս, զոռովից հանես ավտոյի մեջի՞ց... բաք ափ ես կանչում որ պապիրոզը չի հանգցնու՞մ... կարար ասեր շորերդ հանի, պտի հանե՞...

եթե ոստիկան ես չի նշանակում ամեն ինչ կարաս անես... ես կհանգցնեի, հարցը էդ չի... ոստիկանը սխալ ա պահել իրան ու էդ պատճառով մարդ ա մահացել...

----------

Տրիբուն (29.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

Սիրուն դասավորեցիր, բայց էդպես չի: Ոստիկանը իրավունք ունի ցանկացած մեկին փողոցում հանի մեքենայից դուրս: ՈՒ էդ կինը չէր հնազանդվում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեֆ, եթե քեզ ոստիկանը խնդրեր հանգցնել ծխախոտը, դու ի՞նչ կանեիր:


Ես չգիտեմ, թե Մեֆը ինչ կաներ, բայց ես ուզում եմ, որ էտ ոստիկանի կերած կաթը հետ լցնեն բողազը էնքան մինչև խեղդվելով սատկի:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.07.2015), Շինարար (17.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սիրուն դասավորեցիր, բայց էդպես չի: Ոստիկանը իրավունք ունի ցանկացած մեկին փողոցում հանի մեքենայից դուրս: ՈՒ էդ կինը չէր հնազանդվում:


Լավ էր անում ... ոստիկանի գործը հանցագործություն կանխելն ա, ոչ թե իրան չլսելու համա պատժելը:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սիրուն դասավորեցիր, բայց էդպես չի: Ոստիկանը իրավունք ունի ցանկացած մեկին փողոցում հանի մեքենայից դուրս: ՈՒ էդ կինը չէր հնազանդվում:


նօպ ապեր, ոստիկանը կարա կանգնացնկ քեզ, բայց հետո պտի ասի թե ինչի համար ա կանգնացնում՝ ինչ խախտում ես արել... ՊԱՐՏԱՎՈՐ ա.... քո ասածով ամենաթողություն կլնի... դու չես կարա աբսուրդ պահանջ ներկայացնես ու չենթարկբելու համար մարդուն տանես բանտ... էսի օրենքն ա... բայց իրանք անում են որտև գիտեն որ էդ հարիֆները օրենքը չգիտեն...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, իսկ եթե ԱՄՆ ոստիկանի մասով մտածենք, ապա հազիվ թե մեծ ցանկություն լինի հավայի կպռշկել բարից դուրս եկող հարբածի հետ, մանավանդ վերջինս կարող է նույն հաջողությամբ զենքը վրեն լինել։ 
> Մյուս կողմից էլ, հասարակական վայրերում դեբոշ սարքելը արդեն իսկ փորձանք է։ Եթե մեկը պահի տակ չի զսպել իրեն ու կրքերը շաղ է տվել, ապա հաշվված վայրկեանների ընթացքում եթե չհանգստացավ ու չչքվեց, ապա սաղ մնալու շանսերը քչանում են։ Սա ձեր համար խաղաղ ու բարի արևելքը չի, որտեղ կարելի է մինչև ուշ գիշեր սեթևեթել, ձայնը գլուխը գցել, հասցնել մի քանիսի մռութներին ու անփորձանք տուն հասնել ։Ճ


Ապեր, դուք ո՞նց եք ապրում էտ երկրում: Վախենալով գործի եք գնում, որ հանկարծ վրեքներդ միլիցեքը չկրակեն: Վախենալով գործից տուն եք գնում, որ հանկարծ վրեքներդ միլիցեքը չկրակեն: Իրիկունները տեղ չեք գնում, որ հանկարծ վրեքներդ միլիցեքը չկրակեն: Եթե մի տեղ գնում եք ուրախանալու, աշխատում եք չուրախանաք, որ հանկարծ վրեքներդ միլիցեքը չկրակեն: Ցածր եք խոսում, զուսպ եք և հավասարկշռված, օրինապահ եք, չեք խմում, չեք ծխում, հեծանիվ եք քշում, որ հանկարծ վրեքներդ միլիցեքը չկրակեն:

Դրա համար էլ յանկիները որ իրանց երկրից ոտները դուրս են դնում, ոռների ծակը կորցնում են:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Լավ էր անում ... ոստիկանի գործը հանցագործություն կանխելն ա, ոչ թե իրան չլսելու համա պատժելը:




Դե ոստիկանն էլ լավ էր անում, որ մեքենայից հանում էր: Նյարդայնացած ա, խնդրանքը մերժում ա, մեքենայից դուրս գալ հրաժարվում ա: Էհ, կարող ա ասեղի վրա նստած ա, վտանգ ա ներկայացնում մյուսների համար: Շատ նորմալ և ընդունված բան ա մեքենայից դուրս հանել մարդուն ԱՄՆ-ում:

----------

Գալաթեա (29.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

Մեֆը էնպես ա գրում, ոնց որ 25 տարի ապրած չլինի ստեղ: Լավ էլի :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆը էնպես ա գրում, ոնց որ 25 տարի ապրած չլինի ստեղ: Լավ էլի


Դավ, ինձ ինչքան որ կանգնացրել են միշտ էլ ասել են թե ինչի համար են կանգնացնում… էսի օրենք ա… նույնիսկ եթե 10 հոգի խախտում են ու դու ամենաշատն ե խախտում կարա մենակ քեզ կանգնացնի… էսի օրենք ա, բայց չի կարա քեզ կանգնացնի առանց պատճառի, կամ որ տեսքը դուրը չի գալիս… էսի ես ասում եմ որտև 25 տարի ապրել եմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե ոստիկանն էլ լավ էր անում, որ մեքենայից հանում էր: Նյարդայնացած ա, խնդրանքը մերժում ա, մեքենայից դուրս գալ հրաժարվում ա: Էհ, կարող ա ասեղի վրա նստած ա, վտանգ ա ներկայացնում մյուսների համար: Շատ նորմալ և ընդունված բան ա մեքենայից դուրս հանել մարդուն ԱՄՆ-ում:


հեչ էլ ընդունված չի… ընդեղ վիդեոյի մեջ շատ պարզ ա… սիգարետը չհանգցնելու ու խնդրանքը մերժելու համար ա օվերրեաքթ արել… տենց լինի կարաս ցանկացած իրա ավտոյի մեջ ծխողի կանգնացնես ու մեքենայից հանելու հրաման տաս… համոզված եմ որ շատերը կանեն, բայց էդ չի նշանակաում որ ճիշտ են անում… մեկն էլ կլնի որ օրենք կպահանջի… 

ոստիկանը շատ պարզ ամեն ինչ տարել ա կոնֆլիկտի ու հենց էդ ա հադիսացել էդ կնոջ ինքնասպանության պատճառը… ստեղ երկու կարծիք չի կարա լինի…

----------

Տրիբուն (29.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

*հենց էդ ա հադիսացել էդ կնոջ ինքնասպանության պատճառը*
Bullshit.

Սվաղում ես ախպեր: Մի բան բանտ գնա չհնազանդության համար, մի բան ինքնասպան լինի: Վիդեոյի վերջում ել ասում ա, որ ինքը դեպրեսիա ուներ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Վիդեոյի վերջում ել ասում ա, որ ինքը դեպրեսիա ուներ:


Դե չունենար չէր ծխի էլի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *հենց էդ ա հադիսացել էդ կնոջ ինքնասպանության պատճառը*
> Bullshit.
> 
> Սվաղում ես ախպեր: Մի բան բանտ գնա չհնազանդության համար, մի բան ինքնասպան լինի: Վիդեոյի վերջում ել ասում ա, որ ինքը դեպրեսիա ուներ:


ապեր կնոջը խնդրել ա սիգարետը հանգցնի էն էլ չի հանգցրել… ու իրա ինչ գործն ա էդ կնիկը իրա ավտոյի մեջ ծխում ա թե չէ… ու եթե դեպրեսիա ա ունեցել, էդ ինչո՞վ ա արդարացնում փոլիսի արարքը… սաղ դեպրեսիա ունեցողներին պտի բանտ տանե՞ս… կամ որ դեպրեսիա չունենար օքեյ ա՞ խնդրանքը չկատարելու համար ավտոյից հանել… 

եթե պահանջում ես որ ավտոյից դուրս գա, tou better have a good reason for that… he had no legitimate reason…

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դե չունենար չէր ծխի էլի։


... :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> ապեր կնոջը խնդրել ա սիգարետը հանգցնի էն էլ չի հանգցրել… ու իրա ինչ գործն ա էդ կնիկը իրա ավտոյի մեջ ծխում ա թե չէ… ու եթե դեպրեսիա ա ունեցել, էդ ինչո՞վ ա արդարացնում փոլիսի արարքը… սաղ դեպրեսիա ունեցողներին պտի բանտ տանե՞ս… կամ որ դեպրեսիա չունենար օքեյ ա՞ խնդրանքը չկատարելու համար ավտոյից հանել… 
> 
> եթե պահանջում ես որ ավտոյից դուրս գա, tou better have a good reason for that… he had no legitimate reason…


Եթե ամեն ինչը իրար գումարես`probable cause to remove the person from a vehicle and conduct a search of the vehicle for drugs.

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե ամեն ինչը իրար գումարես`probable cause to remove the person from a vehicle and conduct a search of the vehicle for drugs.


ապեր, ինքը ոչ մի իրավունք ու առիթ չի ունեցել էդ կնգան ավտոյից հանելու… վիդեոյի մեջ սաղ պարզ ա… միակ բանը ծխելն ա եղել… էտի հիմք չի… didn't seem the officer was looking for drugs… բա ինչի՞ չհարցրեց "mem are you on drugs or have any in your possession?"

----------


## Դավիթ

Շատ պարզ օրինակ, իմ հետ ա եղել: Դալլասի կողմերը քշում էի, հետեվից փոլիսի երկու մեքենա լուսերը վառեցին: Երկու կողմից մոտեցան, ձախ կողմինը ասեց` դուրս արի մեքենայից: Իջա, բայց զգուշացրեցի, որ ներսը զենք կա, մեջն էլ պատրոն. Փերմիտս ուզեց ու սկսեցին մեքենան քրքրել մի 15 րոպե: Ռանդոմ չեք, ապեր ու ոչ մի բան չես կարող ասել:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դավ, հլա էս նայի... Sandra Bland: Dashcam arrest video shows traffic stop
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-33618443



1) Հարց 1՝ ի՞նչ կապ ունի սա թեմայի հետ. ոստիկանը կարծես թե ոչ ոքի չի սպանում։


2) Ի՞նչ տեսա ես։ Ոստիկանը զրուցում ա վարորդուհու հետ, հետո ինչ որ բան կասկածելով (օրինակ՝ վարքը դուրը չի գալիս, կասկածում ա, որ ուռած ա), խնդրում ա դուրս գալ մեքենայից։
Սա ես բազմիցս տեսել եմ ֆիլմերում, ու, ոնց հասկանում եմ, դա իրանց ոստիկանների համար նորմալ վարվելակերպ ա։ Կինը հրաժարվում ա, ոստիկանն էլ արդեն պահանջում ա ու ստիպում։ Դիմադրություն ցույց տալու համար էլ ձերբակալում ա։ 
Հարց 2՝ ինչո՞ւմ ա ոստիկանի սխալը։ Որ «դեպրեսիա» չի ախտորոշե՞լ։ Դե կներեք, էլի։


Հ.Գ.
Ինչ ա թե պապիրոսի անուն լսեցին, որոշեցիք, որ դրա համար ա՞ պահանջում դուրս գալ։
Ասեք, թե որ մատից ա պետք հոտ քաշել տենց եզրակացության համար։

Էն որ ասում ա «որ կլոր ա, ուրեմն նարինջ ա»։

----------

Դավիթ (29.07.2015), Վիշապ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Շատ պարզ օրինակ, իմ հետ ա եղել: Դալլասի կողմերը քշում էի, հետեվից փոլիսի երկու մեքենա լուսերը վառեցին: Երկու կողմից մոտեցան, ձախ կողմինը ասեց` դուրս արի մեքենայից: Իջա, բայց զգուշացրեցի, որ ներսը զենք կա, մեջն էլ պատրոն. Փերմիտս ուզեց ու սկսեցին մեքենան քրքրել մի 15 րոպե: Ռանդոմ չեք, ապեր ու ոչ մի բան չես կարող ասել:


Դավ, բայց եթե ճիշտ գիտեմ, էդ step out of the vehicle պահանջը պետք ա հիմք ունենա։ Հակառակ դեպքում իրանք են պարտավոր քեզ մոտենալ, գլուխները կռացնել ու հետդ խոսալ, փաստաթուղթ բան ուզել։
Չէ՞։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> 1) Հարց 1՝ ի՞նչ կապ ունի սա թեմայի հետ. ոստիկանը կարծես թե ոչ ոքի չի սպանում։
> 
> 
> 2) Ի՞նչ տեսա ես։ Ոստիկանը զրուցում ա վարորդուհու հետ, հետո ինչ որ բան կասկածելով (օրինակ՝ վարքը դուրը չի գալիս, կասկածում ա, որ ուռած ա), խնդրում ա դուրս գալ մեքենայից։
> Սա ես բազմիցս տեսել եմ ֆիլմերում, ու, ոնց հասկանում եմ, դա իրանց ոստիկանների համար նորմալ վարվելակերպ ա։ Կինը հրաժարվում ա, ոստիկանն էլ արդեն պահանջում ա ու ստիպում։ Դիմադրություն ցույց տալու համար էլ ձերբակալում ա։ 
> Հարց 2՝ ինչո՞ւմ ա ոստիկանի սխալը։ Որ «դեպրեսիա» չի ախտորոշե՞լ։ Դե կներեք, էլի։
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> ...


Արտ, իսկ ո՞նց կանտրոլ անես, որ ամեն մի ծակից դուրս փախած էշ միլիցին ավտոյի մեջ ծխող մարդը կասկածելի չթվա։
Դուի՞նչ գիտես ինքը ինչ հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունի, ֆորմեն ու դուբինկեն ինչ կարգի են ուղեղի վրա ազդել, ինչքանով ա ադեկվատ։

Հետաքրքիր մարդիկ եք, սպանելու ազատ իրավունքով մարդկանց պաշտպանում ու արդարացնում եք, ավտոյի մեջ հանգիստ լռվցրած կնգան ասում եք՝ լավ ա եղել մեռել ա։

Մեզ քիչ ա էս սահմանադրական փոփոխությունները սենց մտածելակերպով։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, դուք ո՞նց եք ապրում էտ երկրում: Վախենալով գործի եք գնում, որ հանկարծ վրեքներդ միլիցեքը չկրակեն: Վախենալով գործից տուն եք գնում, որ հանկարծ վրեքներդ միլիցեքը չկրակեն: Իրիկունները տեղ չեք գնում, որ հանկարծ վրեքներդ միլիցեքը չկրակեն: Եթե մի տեղ գնում եք ուրախանալու, աշխատում եք չուրախանաք, որ հանկարծ վրեքներդ միլիցեքը չկրակեն: Ցածր եք խոսում, զուսպ եք և հավասարկշռված, օրինապահ եք, չեք խմում, չեք ծխում, հեծանիվ եք քշում, որ հանկարծ վրեքներդ միլիցեքը չկրակեն:
> 
> Դրա համար էլ յանկիները որ իրանց երկրից ոտները դուրս են դնում, ոռների ծակը կորցնում են:


Իրիկունները ձեռս զենքի վրա դրած գնում ենք մառոժնի ուտելու, գալիս ենք տուն, ձեռս զենքի վրա դրած քնում եմ…
Բայց զատո ոչ մեկ վրեդ մուննաթ չի գալիս, թարս չի նայում, սաղ ժպտում են, քաղաքավարի են ։Ճ

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ, բայց եթե ճիշտ գիտեմ, էդ step out of the vehicle պահանջը պետք ա հիմք ունենա։ Հակառակ դեպքում իրանք են պարտավոր քեզ մոտենալ, գլուխները կռացնել ու հետդ խոսալ, փաստաթուղթ բան ուզել։
> Չէ՞։


Ես իրանց հետո հարցրեցի, ասեցին, թե հետևի պրիցեպը մի երկու անգամ խաղաց:

----------


## Դավիթ

Իրանք պարտավոր չեն քեզ ասելու, թե ինչ հիմքի վրա են քեզ դուրս հանում մեքենայից: Ռեպորտի մեջ կգրեն, բաոյց անպայման չի, որ քեզ ասեն:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեֆի դրած վիդեոյում, ոստիկանի քաղաքավարի բարև–բարլուսն ու կանգնեցնելու պատճառը կտրած է։ Իսկ կինը լեզվին է տալիս ու շարունակում է բքել, յանի փաթաթած ունի ոստիկանին։ Հիմա փորձենք պատկերացնել, թե մենք ինչ կանեինք եթե ոստիկանի տեղը մենք լինեինք, երևի ներողություն կխնդրեինք, կասեինք` կներես, գնա ազիզ, դու շառ ես։ Ու այդպես ինչքան անդաստիարակ դեպրեսված կերպար կա, դնենք գլխներիս ֆռֆռանք, խի՞…

----------

Աթեիստ (29.07.2015), Դավիթ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մեֆի դրած վիդեոյում, ոստիկանի քաղաքավարի բարև–բարլուսն ու կանգնեցնելու պատճառը կտրած է։ Իսկ կինը լեզվին է տալիս ու շարունակում է բքել, յանի փաթաթած ունի ոստիկանին։ Հիմա փորձենք պատկերացնել, թե մենք ինչ կանեինք եթե ոստիկանի տեղը մենք լինեինք, երևի ներողություն կխնդրեինք, կասեինք` կներես, գնա ազիզ, դու շառ ես։ Ու այդպես ինչքան անդաստիարակ դեպրեսված կերպար կա, դնենք գլխներիս ֆռֆռանք, խի՞…


Դե հա Վիշ, ճիշտը սիգարետ բքելու ու առաջին իսկ "դուրս արի"-ից ծիտիկ չդառնալու համար գխից խփելն ա։

----------


## Դավիթ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1Kpb5MxjU0


Հիմա ստեղ փոլիսը ի՞նչ աներ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե հա Վիշ, ճիշտը սիգարետ բքելու ու առաջին իսկ "դուրս արի"-ից ծիտիկ չդառնալու համար գխից խփելն ա։


Ես չեմ ծայրահեղացնում։ Կինը բացահայտ անհարգանք է ցույց տալիս ոստիկանի նկատմամբ։ Ոստիկանն էլ վերջում իրեն անզգույշ քաշքշում է, ինչը և կարելի էր սպասել։ Ես կխնդրեի ստորև շարադրել ձեր քայլերը` ի՞նչ կանեիք դուք, այս ոստիկանի փոխարեն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1Kpb5MxjU0
> 
> 
> Հիմա ստեղ փոլիսը ի՞նչ աներ:


Ստեղ վաբշե չհասկացա ինչ կատարվավ ։)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե հա Վիշ, ճիշտը սիգարետ բքելու ու առաջին իսկ "դուրս արի"-ից ծիտիկ չդառնալու համար գխից խփելն ա։


Գալ, ի՞նչ գլխից խփելու մասին մասին ա խոսքը։
Մարդուն ձերբակալել են, հետո էլ բաց են թողել։

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ստեղ վաբշե չհասկացա ինչ կատարվավ ։)


Սկզբից նորմալ էր խոսում հետները, հետո տեսավ որ ներսում զենք կա ու կարծեմ էդ տղային էլ հիշեց որպես նախկին հանցագործի: Դե սա էլ հրելով դուրս եկավ ու գնաց էն աշխարհ:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մտածում եմ կարծիք հայտնեմ թեմայի վերաբերյալ, բայց պեչչի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մտածում եմ կարծիք հայտնեմ թեմայի վերաբերյալ, բայց պեչչի:


Աշխարհ տեսած տղա ես, հայտնի ։)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Աշխարհ տեսած տղա ես, հայտնի ։)


Կարճ ու կոնկրետ կարծիքս էս ա. էս թեման վաբշե տանձիս չի: 

Կներեք, եթե շատ կոպիտ հնչեց, ոչ մեկին չեմ ուզում վիրավորել, բայց էս պահին երևի թե ամենավերջին բաներից մեկն ա աշխարհում որն ինձ հուզում ա, կամ էնքան կարևորություն ունի, որ նստեմ մտածեմ դրա մասին ու ինչ-որ երկար բարակ լեկցիաներ գրեմ: Ու զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց եք դրել էջերով քննարկում եք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շատ պարզ օրինակ, իմ հետ ա եղել: Դալլասի կողմերը քշում էի, հետեվից փոլիսի երկու մեքենա լուսերը վառեցին: Երկու կողմից մոտեցան, ձախ կողմինը ասեց` դուրս արի մեքենայից: Իջա, բայց զգուշացրեցի, որ ներսը զենք կա, մեջն էլ պատրոն. Փերմիտս ուզեց ու սկսեցին մեքենան քրքրել մի 15 րոպե: Ռանդոմ չեք, ապեր ու ոչ մի բան չես կարող ասել:


Շատ պարզ մի հատ հարց... որ սելֆօնդ ուզեին թեքսթերդ ու իմեյլներդ ստուգելու, տալու էի՞ր... եթե քո թույլատվությունը չունեն, կամ քորթ օրդեր չունեն չեն կարա... կամ էլ ռիզընըբըլ կասկած պտի ունենան՝ պտի ասեն ինչի համար

----------


## Դավիթ

> Շատ պարզ մի հատ հարց... որ սելֆօնդ ուզեին թեքսթերդ ու իմեյլներդ ստուգելու, տալու էի՞ր... եթե քո թույլատվությունը չունեն, կամ քորթ օրդեր չունեն չեն կարա... կամ էլ ռիզընըբըլ կասկած պտի ունենան՝ պտի ասեն ինչի համար


իզընըբըլ կասկած...ՈՒ փոլիսը դա ուներ կնոջ պահով:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կարճ ու կոնկրետ կարծիքս էս ա. էս թեման վաբշե տանձիս չի: 
> 
> Կներեք, եթե շատ կոպիտ հնչեց, ոչ մեկին չեմ ուզում վիրավորել, բայց էս պահին երևի թե ամենավերջին բաներից մեկն ա աշխարհում որն ինձ հուզում ա, կամ էնքան կարևորություն ունի, որ նստեմ մտածեմ դրա մասին ու ինչ-որ երկար բարակ լեկցիաներ գրեմ: Ու զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց եք դրել էջերով քննարկում եք:


Ահագին էլ ժամանակ ես ծախսել բայց, այ Ռուֆ, կարդացել, տեսել ես ինչ ես ինչ թեմա ա։ 
Ես էլ չեմ ուզում վիրավորեմ, բայց չի հետաքրքրում՝ կողքով անցի, ոչ թե մյուսների քննարկածին քար գցի։
Ես օրինակ ինձ ամենավերջինը հետաքրքրող թեմաներն սկի չեմ էլ բացում։

----------

Տրիբուն (29.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իզընըբըլ կասկած...ՈՒ փոլիսը դա ուներ կնոջ պահով:


ի՞նչ կասկած... ինքը բան չի ասել... պտի ասես ինչի համար... իրա գլխի մեջ եղած կասկածները բավարար չի

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ահագին էլ ժամանակ ես ծախսել բայց, այ Ռուֆ, կարդացել, տեսել ես ինչ ես ինչ թեմա ա։ 
> Ես էլ չեմ ուզում վիրավորեմ, բայց չի հետաքրքրում՝ կողքով անցի, ոչ թե մյուսների քննարկածին քար գցի։
> Ես օրինակ ինձ ամենավերջինը հետաքրքրող թեմաներն սկի չեմ էլ բացում։


Դե էլի չեմ կարդում, պրոստո վերջերս Ակումբում լիքը տարօրինակ թեմաներ են բացվում, էն տպավորությունն ա, որ Buzzfeed-ը ու BlogNews-ը որոշել են միանալ ու գրոհել Ակումբը:

----------

Շինարար (29.07.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե էլի չեմ կարդում, պրոստո վերջերս Ակումբում լիքը տարօրինակ թեմաներ են բացվում, էն տպավորությունն ա, որ Buzzfeed-ը ու BlogNews-ը որոշել են միանալ ու գրոհել Ակումբը:


Դե էդ մասին խոսվեց, որ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա նրա մեջ, որ մարդիկ պահի տակ իրանց հետաքրքիր թվացած կամ հուզած թեմայով կիսվեն ու ուզենան կարծիք լսեն Ակեւմբում, ֆբ-ի պես։
Կոնկրետ էս թեման քո մրգին չի, բայց քննարկողների հալալ կեսը խնդրո առարկա երկրում ա ապրում ու մեկը ինձ՝ իրանց բոլորի կարծիքները հետաքրքիր են, անկախ նրանից կհամաձայնեմ հետները թե չէ։ 

Ի վերջո, հետաքրքիր թեմաներ ես ուզում՝ ինքդ բաց, ասենք խոսանք։ Գիտեմ, որ կարաս։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, ի՞նչ գլխից խփելու մասին մասին ա խոսքը։
> Մարդուն ձերբակալել են, հետո էլ բաց են թողել։


Հա բայց ոնց որ առանձնապես դեմ չէիք լինի, որ տեղում գյուլլեր  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (29.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

> ի՞նչ կասկած... ինքը բան չի ասել... պտի ասես ինչի համար... իրա գլխի մեջ եղած կասկածները բավարար չի



Գնալով նոր բաներ ես հորինում: Եթե ոստիկանը կասկած ունի, կարող ա դա ասի իրեն կամ չասի, էական չի: Վերջում ակտի մեջ գրվելու ա թե ինչի համար ա կասկածը եղել ու դա կգնա դատարան և դատավորը վճիռ կկայացնի: Էնպես չի, որ ոստիկանը եկել ա էդ կնոջ տուն ու հանել ա տնից դուրս, մի հատ էլ իմեյլն ա ստուգել: Եթե երթևեկում ես փողոցում, դու ունես նաև պարտականություն ուրիշների հանդեպ: ՈՒ եթե ոստիկանը կասկածում ա` ըստ քո տոնի, վերաբերմունքի ու չհնազանդվելու պահով, որ դու գտնվում ես դոզայի տակ կամ խմած ես, ալլ բեթս առ օֆֆ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գնալով նոր բաներ ես հորինում: Եթե ոստիկանը կասկած ունի, կարող ա դա ասի իրեն կամ չասի, էական չի: Վերջում ակտի մեջ գրվելու ա թե ինչի համար ա կասկածը եղել ու դա կգնա դատարան և դատավորը վճիռ կկայացնի: Էնպես չի, որ ոստիկանը եկել ա եդ կնոջ տուն ու հանել ա տնից դուրս, մի հատ էլ իմեյլն ա ստուգել: Եթե երթևեկում ես փողոցում, դու ունես նաև պարտականություն ուրիշների հանդեպ: ՈՒ եթե ոստիկանը կասկածում ա` ըստ քո տոնի, վերբերմունքի ու չհնազանդվելու պահով, որ դու գտնվում ես դոզայի տակ կամ խմած ես, ալլ բեթս առ օֆֆ:


Դավ, ինքը սկի չի ասում որ ուզում ա խուզարկի... եթե ուզում ա պտի ասի ու թույլատվություն ստանա եթե չկա հիմնավոր պատճառ... իսկ պատճառ չկա... սիգարետը պատճառ չի որ դուրս կանչես ու էլեկտրաշոկը դեմ տաս...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իրանք պարտավոր չեն քեզ ասելու, թե ինչ հիմքի վրա են քեզ դուրս հանում մեքենայից: Ռեպորտի մեջ կգրեն, բաոյց անպայման չի, որ քեզ ասեն:


կարաս թույլ չտաս

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դավ... ինչի՞ համար ա դուրս կանչում կնոջը

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Դե էդ մասին խոսվեց, որ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա նրա մեջ, որ մարդիկ պահի տակ իրանց հետաքրքիր թվացած կամ հուզած թեմայով կիսվեն ու ուզենան կարծիք լսեն Ակեւմբում, ֆբ-ի պես։
> Կոնկրետ էս թեման քո մրգին չի, բայց քննարկողների հալալ կեսը խնդրո առարկա երկրում ա ապրում ու մեկը ինձ՝ իրանց բոլորի կարծիքները հետաքրքիր են, անկախ նրանից կհամաձայնեմ հետները թե չէ։ 
> 
> Ի վերջո, հետաքրքիր թեմաներ ես ուզում՝ ինքդ բաց, ասենք խոսանք։ Գիտեմ, որ կարաս։


Դրա համար էի ասում, որ պեչչի  :Jpit: 

Դե լավ, գնամ Վովայի ստեղծագործությունները կարդամ  :Jpit:

----------

Գալաթեա (29.07.2015)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դրա համար էի ասում, որ պեչչի 
> 
> Դե լավ, գնամ Վովայի ստեղծագործությունները կարդամ


Դե մյուս անգամ պեչչիմիարա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆի դրած վիդեոյում, ոստիկանի քաղաքավարի բարև–բարլուսն ու կանգնեցնելու պատճառը կտրած է։ Իսկ կինը լեզվին է տալիս ու շարունակում է բքել, յանի փաթաթած ունի ոստիկանին։ Հիմա փորձենք պատկերացնել, թե մենք ինչ կանեինք եթե ոստիկանի տեղը մենք լինեինք, երևի ներողություն կխնդրեինք, կասեինք` կներես, գնա ազիզ, դու շառ ես։ Ու այդպես ինչքան անդաստիարակ դեպրեսված կերպար կա, դնենք գլխներիս ֆռֆռանք, խի՞…


Վիշ, ոչ ոք չի ուզում որ դիփրեշընով մարդկանց դնեն գլխներին ման գան, բայց ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի իրա քիթը շոթի ուրիշի դիթրեշընի մեջ եթե էդ մարդը ոչ ոքի չի նեղացնում… էդ կնիկիը ոչ մեկին չեր նեղացնում ու իրա ավտոյի մեջ ծխում էր որի իրավունքը ինքը ունի... ինքն իրա ավտոյի մեջ ոչ մի անլեգալ բան չի արել ու ոչ մի պատճառ չկար իրան ավտոյից զոռով հանելու ու էլեկտրաշոկով սպառնալու… 

էդ կնգան ավտոյից դուրս հանելու ուրիշ ոչ մի պատճառ գոյություն չունի…

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեֆ ոստիկանը իրավունք ունի ցանկացածի մեքենայից դուրս հրավիրելու, դա օրենք ա։ Չենթարկվեցիր` քաքի մեջ ես։ 
Ոստիկանին էլ պետք ա չհակաճառել ու հետը բազար չանել` անկախ նրանից թե դու ինչ տրամադրություն ունես, դրա համար շատ հզոր բանականություն չի պահանջվում։
Եթե ինքդ քեզ չես վերահսկում, դա արդեն իսկ պատճառ ա, որ ոստիկանը ոչ միայն քեզ մեքենայից դուրս հրավիրի, այլ նաև կալանավորի, մեքենադ էլ ձեռիցդ առնի ու քարշ տա կայանատեղի։
Որովհետև դու արդեն քո հիմար տրամադրությամբ վտանգ ես ներկայացնում երթևեկության այլ մասնակիցների նկատմամբ։ 
Կարող ա ձեր թաղերում ուրի՞շ ձև ա կյանքը, ես չգիտեմ։

----------

Աթեիստ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 1) Հարց 1՝ ի՞նչ կապ ունի սա թեմայի հետ. ոստիկանը կարծես թե ոչ ոքի չի սպանում։


ոստիկանի գործողության անօրինականությունը պատճառ ա դարձել... կարա մտնի էս թեմայի մեջ… 




> 2) Ի՞նչ տեսա ես։ Ոստիկանը զրուցում ա վարորդուհու հետ, հետո ինչ որ բան կասկածելով (օրինակ՝ վարքը դուրը չի գալիս, կասկածում ա, որ ուռած ա), խնդրում ա դուրս գալ մեքենայից։
> Սա ես բազմիցս տեսել եմ ֆիլմերում, ու, ոնց հասկանում եմ, դա իրանց ոստիկանների համար նորմալ վարվելակերպ ա։ Կինը հրաժարվում ա, ոստիկանն էլ արդեն պահանջում ա ու ստիպում։ Դիմադրություն ցույց տալու համար էլ ձերբակալում ա։ 
> Հարց 2՝ ինչո՞ւմ ա ոստիկանի սխալը։ Որ «դեպրեսիա» չի ախտորոշե՞լ։ Դե կներեք, էլի։


ոստիկանը կոնկրետ ոչ մի պատճառ չի ունեցել կնոջը դուրս կանչելու… ինքը հարցրել ա "do you mind?" էն էլ ասել ա չէ ուզում եմ ծխեմ, իմ ավտոյի մեջ եմ… ու ոստիկանը մտնում ա ավտոն որ հանի կնոջը… էլեկտրաշոկով… ինքը ոչ հանցագործություն ա արել ոչ էլ կասկածյալ ա, ոչ էլ դռագ ա արել… 




> Հ.Գ.
> Ինչ ա թե պապիրոսի անուն լսեցին, որոշեցիք, որ դրա համար ա՞ պահանջում դուրս գալ։
> Ասեք, թե որ մատից ա պետք հոտ քաշել տենց եզրակացության համար։
> 
> Էն որ ասում ա «որ կլոր ա, ուրեմն նարինջ ա»։


դե դու հիմա մեզ ասա ինչի համար ա դուրս կանչում…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իրիկունները ձեռս զենքի վրա դրած գնում ենք մառոժնի ուտելու, գալիս ենք տուն, ձեռս զենքի վրա դրած քնում եմ…
> Բայց զատո ոչ մեկ վրեդ մուննաթ չի գալիս, թարս չի նայում, սաղ ժպտում են, քաղաքավարի են ։Ճ


Որ չժպտաս կարո՞ղ ա կրակեն սպանեն: 

Օրինակ Հս Կորեայում էլ պլանով չժպտալու կամ չլացելու համար մահապատիժ ա հասնում: Ու կորեացիներն էլ իրանց բնույթավ շատ քաղաքավարի են, թարս չեն նայում, մուննաթ չեն գալիս, շուն են ուտում:

Ու ես էլի լիքւ տեղեր գիտեմ, որտեղ ոչ մեկ վրեդ մուննաթ չի գալիս, թարս չի նայում, սաղ ժպտում են, քաղաքավարի են, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ոստիկաններից փիս տակները քաքած ման չեն գալիս:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեֆ ոստիկանը իրավունք ունի ցանկացածի մեքենայից դուրս հրավիրելու, դա օրենք ա։ Չենթարկվեցիր` քաքի մեջ ես։ 
> Ոստիկանին էլ պետք ա չհակաճառել ու հետը բազար չանել` անկախ նրանից թե դու ինչ տրամադրություն ունես, դրա համար շատ հզոր բանականություն չի պահանջվում։
> Եթե ինքդ քեզ չես վերահսկում, դա արդեն իսկ պատճառ ա, որ ոստիկանը ոչ միայն քեզ մեքենայից դուրս հրավիրի, այլ նաև կալանավորի, մեքենադ էլ ձեռիցդ առնի ու քարշ տա կայանատեղի։
> Որովհետև դու արդեն քո հիմար տրամադրությամբ վտանգ ես ներկայացնում երթևեկության այլ մասնակիցների նկատմամբ։ 
> Կարող ա ձեր թաղերում ուրի՞շ ձև ա կյանքը, ես չգիտեմ։


Օրը քանի՞ անգամ ես ասում, o my gosh ... 

Ապեր, արի դու էտ ախմախ երկիրը թարգի, հետ արի քաղաքակրթություն, էլի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> դե դու հիմա մեզ ասա ինչի համար ա դուրս կանչում…


Օրինակ, տեսնում ա, որ կնոջ բիբերը լայնացած են, կամ ձեռքերը դողում են, կամ ուրիշ հազար ու մի պատճառ, որի հիման վրա ինքը ենթադրում ա, որ կինը ադեկվատ չի։
Պետք չի դա կապել ծխախոտի հետ։

Մի հատ էլ նայի, ծխախոտից հետո, բայց որ դրա պատճառով, ինչ որ բան ա փոխվում ու ինքը շատ կտրուկ ասում ա դուրս արի։

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ... ինչի՞ համար ա դուրս կանչում կնոջը



Կարող ա իրան դու չի գալիս ծխի մեջ խոսի կնոջ հետ. Խնդրեց, որ հանգցնի, չի հանգցնում: Մեքենայից դուրս կանչելը չի նշանակում, որ ձերբակալվելու ես: Բայց որ արդեն չես հնազանդվում դուրս գալ մեքենայից փաբլիք դոմեյնում, դա արդեն ձերբակալվելու խնդիր ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օրինակ, տեսնում ա, որ կնոջ բիբերը լայնացած են, կամ ձեռքերը դողում են, կամ ուրիշ հազար ու մի պատճառ, որի հիման վրա ինքը ենթադրում ա, որ կինը ադեկվատ չի։
> Պետք չի դա կապել ծխախոտի հետ։
> 
> Մի հատ էլ նայի, ծխախոտից հետո, բայց որ դրա պատճառով, ինչ որ բան ա փոխվում ու ինքը շատ կտրուկ ասում ա դուրս արի։


Իսկ օրինակ չես ուզու՞մ մտածես, որ էտ ոստիկանը հենց սկզբից ագրեսիայի տրամադրված: Ասենք, առավոտը կնիկը վրեն խոսացել ա, կամ ընկերուհին/ընկերը դավաճանել ա, կամ փորը ցավում ա, ցռիկ ա, կամ էլ ստավկայա արել ու կրվել ա, ու փիս տրամադրություն չունի: Ու տենց ոռի տրամադրությամբ, տեղից էլ մի քիչ հոգեկանը հանգիստ չի, զենքը վրեն, դուրս ա էկել փողոց ու մարդ ա ման գալիս որ մուռը հանի: Ու առը քեզ, մի հատ նենց կասկածելիոտ սև կնիկ ա ռաստ գալիս, ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս ավտոյում ծխում ա, ու մեռնեմ օրենքին, արի մի հատ էս կնգնան ասենք ինչը ինչից հետոյա: 

Ասածս էն ա, որ ոստիկանն էլ ա մարդ, ու ձեռը էտքան իրավունք տալը, վրից էլ ամեն կասկածի դեպքում ուժ գործադրելու իրավունքը, համակարգի ոչ առողջ լինելու մասին ա խոսում, առնվազն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Որ չժպտաս կարո՞ղ ա կրակեն սպանեն: 
> 
> Օրինակ Հս Կորեայում էլ պլանով չժպտալու կամ չլացելու համար մահապատիժ ա հասնում: Ու կորեացիներն էլ իրանց բնույթավ շատ քաղաքավարի են, թարս չեն նայում, մուննաթ չեն գալիս, շուն են ուտում:
> 
> Ու ես էլի լիքւ տեղեր գիտեմ, որտեղ ոչ մեկ վրեդ մուննաթ չի գալիս, թարս չի նայում, սաղ ժպտում են, քաղաքավարի են, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ոստիկաններից փիս տակները քաքած ման չեն գալիս:


Կարաս չժպտաս, բայց կարծում եմ չարժի ոստիկանին ասել` «էս քո գործն ա, ես քեզ եմ սպասում, ես իմ ավոտոյի մեջ եմ, ինչ կուզեմ կանեմ» ու նման այլ կարգի անքաղաքավարի պրիմիտիվ պրովոկացիոն բազարներ… Մանավանդ որ խախտում ես արել, թեկուզ 70 դոլարանոց խախտում ա, 1000 դոլարանոց չի։ Մի խոսքով չարժի լակոտի կամ իդիոտի պես հարաբերվել ոստիկանի հետ, շատ պարզ մարդկային կանոններ են։ Դրա համար պետք չի տակը քաքած ման գալ, պետք ա ընդհամենը մի մազաչափ հարգանք ունենալ շրջապատի նկատմամբ։

----------

Արէա (29.07.2015), Դավիթ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Իսկ օրինակ չես ուզու՞մ մտածես, որ էտ ոստիկանը հենց սկզբից ագրեսիայի տրամադրված: Ասենք, առավոտը կնիկը վրեն խոսացել ա, կամ ընկերուհին/ընկերը դավաճանել ա, կամ փորը ցավում ա, ցռիկ ա, կամ էլ ստավկայա արել ու կրվել ա, ու փիս տրամադրություն չունի: Ու տենց ոռի տրամադրությամբ, տեղից էլ մի քիչ հոգեկանը հանգիստ չի, զենքը վրեն, դուրս ա էկել փողոց ու մարդ ա ման գալիս որ մուռը հանի: Ու առը քեզ, մի հատ նենց կասկածելիոտ սև կնիկ ա ռաստ գալիս, ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս ավտոյում ծխում ա, ու մեռնեմ օրենքին, արի մի հատ էս կնգնան ասենք ինչը ինչից հետոյա: 
> 
> Ասածս էն ա, որ ոստիկանն էլ ա մարդ, ու ձեռը էտքան իրավունք տալը, վրից էլ ամեն կասկածի դեպքում ուժ գործադրելու իրավունքը, համակարգի ոչ առողջ լինելու մասին ա խոսում, առնվազն:



Ախպեր, հետևի ոստիկանի ցուցմունքներին ու ամեն ինչ նորմալ կլինի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ օրինակ չես ուզու՞մ մտածես, որ էտ ոստիկանը հենց սկզբից ագրեսիայի տրամադրված: Ասենք, առավոտը կնիկը վրեն խոսացել ա, կամ ընկերուհին/ընկերը դավաճանել ա, կամ փորը ցավում ա, ցռիկ ա, կամ էլ ստավկայա արել ու կրվել ա, ու փիս տրամադրություն չունի: Ու տենց ոռի տրամադրությամբ, տեղից էլ մի քիչ հոգեկանը հանգիստ չի, զենքը վրեն, դուրս ա էկել փողոց ու մարդ ա ման գալիս որ մուռը հանի: Ու առը քեզ, մի հատ նենց կասկածելիոտ սև կնիկ ա ռաստ գալիս, ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս ավտոյում ծխում ա, ու մեռնեմ օրենքին, արի մի հատ էս կնգնան ասենք ինչը ինչից հետոյա: 
> 
> Ասածս էն ա, որ ոստիկանն էլ ա մարդ, ու ձեռը էտքան իրավունք տալը, վրից էլ ամեն կասկածի դեպքում ուժ գործադրելու իրավունքը, համակարգի ոչ առողջ լինելու մասին ա խոսում, առնվազն:


Լրիվ վիդեոն սկզբից նայի, տես ոստիկանը ագրեսիվ ա՞ տրամադրված։

----------

Աթեիստ (29.07.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարաս չժպտաս, բայց կարծում եմ չարժի ոստիկանին ասել` «էս քո գործն ա, ես քեզ եմ սպասում, ես իմ ավոտոյի մեջ եմ, ինչ կուզեմ կանեմ» ու նման այլ կարգի անքաղաքավարի պրիմիտիվ պրովոկացիոն բազարներ… Մանավանդ որ խախտում ես արել, թեկուզ 70 դոլարանոց խախտում ա, 1000 դոլարանոց չի։ Մի խոսքով չարժի լակոտի կամ իդիոտի պես հարաբերվել ոստիկանի հետ, շատ պարզ մարդկային կանոններ են։ Դրա համար պետք չի տակը քաքած ման գալ, պետք ա ընդհամենը մի մազաչափ հարգանք ունենալ շրջապատի նկատմամբ։


Լավ ասենք, էտ կնիկը շատ անքաղաքավարի էր իրան պահում: Դու ոստիկան ես, տվայի դեյստվիյա բլյա ... պարտադիր պիտի ուժ գործադրե՞լ, թե՞ ասենք պատժի այլ տարբերակներ էլ կան, ասենք տուգանքը տեղում 70-ից սարքել 570, ավտոյի համարները գրանցել, քաշ տալ դատարաններով,  մինչև խելքը գլուխը հավաքի: Թե՞ մենակ մի տարբերակ կա, վրեն գոռում ես, զենքդ հանում ես, ու մի հատ էլ անհամբեր սպասում ես, որ սխալ շարժում անի, որ տեղում փռես գետնին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լրիվ վիդեոն սկզբից նայի, տես ոստիկանը ագրեսիվ ա՞ տրամադրված։


Սկզբից չէ, վռոդի ագրեսիվ չի տրամադրված: Բայց հետո ակնհայտորեն պրովակացիա անում: Ու հենց էտ էլ ցույց ա տալիս, որ ագրեսիվ տրամադրված, ու էս կնգա նկատմամբ նիզաշտո ուժ ա կիրառում:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.07.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լավ ասենք, էտ կնիկը շատ անքաղաքավարի էր իրան պահում: Դու ոստիկան ես, տվայի դեյստվիյա բլյա ... պարտադիր պիտի ուժ գործադրե՞լ, թե՞ ասենք պատժի այլ տարբերակներ էլ կան, ասենք տուգանքը տեղում 70-ից սարքել 570, ավտոյի համարները գրանցել, քաշ տալ դատարաններով,  մինչև խելքը գլուխը հավաքի: Թե՞ մենակ մի տարբերակ կա, վրեն գոռում ես, զենքդ հանում ես, ու մի հատ էլ անհամբեր սպասում ես, որ սխալ շարժում անի, որ տեղում փռես գետնին:


Իդեալական դեպքում, ոստիկանը պիտի լինի զուսպ, հավասարակշռված, սառը, թարմ, օրգանիկ և այլն… Բայց քանի որ ինքն էլ ա մարդ, իր ներվային համակարգում էլ կարան սբոյներ լինեն, որովհետև օրեկան հազար ձևի խախտում անողի հետ ա շփվում։ Դրա համար որպեսզի քաքի մեջ չհայտնվես, խորհուրդ է տրվում ոստիկանին հարգել ու հետը համագործակցել։ Եթե չես կարողանում, տնից դուրս մի արի ։Ճ Իսկ եթե արդեն դուրս ես եկել ու վադ ես, ապա հնարավոր է որ բանդ բուրդ է, տենց ա կյանքը… Ոչ մեկ չի խնդրում ապրել ԱՄՆ–ում, ավելի լավ տեղ ման եկեք ։Ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իդեալական դեպքում, ոստիկանը պիտի լինի զուսպ, հավասարակշռված, սառը, թարմ, օրգանիկ և այլն… Բայց քանի որ ինքն էլ ա մարդ, իր ներվային համակարգում էլ կարան սբոյներ լինեն, որովհետև օրեկան հազար ձևի խախտում անողի հետ ա շփվում։ Դրա համար որպեսզի քաքի մեջ չհայտնվես, խորհուրդ է տրվում ոստիկանին հարգել ու հետը համագործակցել։ Եթե չես կարողանում, տնից դուրս մի արի ։Ճ Իսկ եթե արդեն դուրս ես եկել ու վադ ես, ապա հնարավոր է որ բանդ բուրդ է, տենց ա կյանքը… Ոչ մեկ չի խնդրում ապրել ԱՄՆ–ում, ավելի լավ տեղ ման եկեք ։Ճ


Ապեր, կարծիքս ամփոփեմ, էլի ... ոստիկանին ուժ կիրառելու անսահման իրավունք, գոնե իմ համբալ կարծիքով չի կարելի տալ, թե չէ իտոգում սաաղդ պոտենցիալ հանցագործ եք դառնում: Թե չէ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ձեր երգիրը մերինից լավն ա, բան չունենք ասելու:

ԱՄՆ-ում էշ նահատ լինելու հավանականությունը շատ բարձր ա, ու էտ հեչ լավ բան չի: Ավելի լավ ա մի մեղավոր անպատիժ մնա, քան մի անմեղ զոհվի:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.07.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, կարծիքս ամփոփեմ, էլի ... ոստիկանին ուժ կիրառելու անսահման իրավունք, գոնե իմ համբալ կարծիքով չի կարելի տալ, թե չէ իտոգում սաաղդ պոտենցիալ հանցագործ եք դառնում: Թե չէ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ձեր երգիրը մերինից լավն ա, բան չունենք ասելու:


ապեր, մեր մեջ ասած she really talks a lot, just won't shut up…

----------

Տրիբուն (29.07.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, կարծիքս ամփոփեմ, էլի ... ոստիկանին ուժ կիրառելու անսահման իրավունք, գոնե իմ համբալ կարծիքով չի կարելի տալ, թե չէ իտոգում սաաղդ պոտենցիալ հանցագործ եք դառնում: Թե չէ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ձեր երգիրը մերինից լավն ա, բան չունենք ասելու:


Անսահման իրավունք չի էլ տրվում, ու էս ոստիկանին էլ վարչական պատասխանատվության են ենթարկել։ 
Բայց դե բացարձակ քար համբերություն չես կարող պահանջել ոստիկանից, հետևաբար զգուշ եղեք… ԱՄՆ–ում ։Ճ

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Լրիվ վիդեոն սկզբից նայի, տես ոստիկանը ագրեսիվ ա՞ տրամադրված։



Չնայած բան չհասկացա, բայց խոսալուց ձևից արդեն ոչ ադեկվատի տեղ դրեցի։ Պահվածքը չի երևում (կիսատ եմ նայել)։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ասենք էս վիդեոյում վարորդին մեքենայից դուրս հանողը սկի ոստիկան չի, եկեք թռնենք դեմքին, օրենք ա խախտել։




Իսկ միամիտ մարդիկ շնորհակալություն են հայտնում, որ ոչ ադեկվատին ղեկից կտրում ա։

----------


## insider

> Լրիվ վիդեոն սկզբից նայի, տես ոստիկանը ագրեսիվ ա՞ տրամադրված։


Փաստորեն սկզբից էս կնիկը ոչ թե կանգնած ավտոի մեջ իրա համար ծխում ա, այլ փոլիսնա կանգնացնում հա՞։ Բա ինչի համարա կանգնացնում, չի ասու՞մ .... էնքան արագ են խոսում մարդ բան չի հասկանում։

----------


## Դավիթ

> Փաստորեն սկզբից էս կնիկը ոչ թե կանգնած ավտոի մեջ իրա համար ծխում ա, այլ փոլիսնա կանգնացնում հա՞։ Բա ինչի համարա կանգնացնում, չի ասու՞մ .... էնքան արագ են խոսում մարդ բան չի հասկանում։


Ասում ա` գիծը փոխելուց մարգատը չմիացրիր:

2:45

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, մեր մեջ ասած she really talks a lot, just won't shut up…


Գիտեմ, ապեր ։)))

----------


## Դավիթ

btw, միայն զգուշացում էր տալիս, եթե սկզբից վատ տրամադրված լիներ, մի հատ լավ թիքեթ կտար: Էշ-էշ գնաց բանտ ու էն աշխարհ:

----------

Chuk (30.07.2015), insider (30.07.2015), Mephistopheles (30.07.2015), Աթեիստ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Արա, բայց ջոկում եք ինչ կայֆ ա: Ոչ թե քաղաքացին ա նկարել ու վիդեոյով վախացրել ոստիկանին, այլ ոստիկանը ոչ միայն նկարել ա, այլև մեքենան կանգնեցնելուն պես միացրել ա միկրոֆոնը, ամբողջը ձայնագրել ու հետո էդ ամենը, ոստիկանության կողմից հրապարակվել ա, արդյունքում մենք կարող ենք նայել ու կարծիք կազմել, արդարացնել կամ մեղադրել էս կամ էն կողմին: Այլ կերպ ասած չխորանալով էս պահին ոստիկանի արածի իրավաչափության մեջ, միայն արձանագրում եմ, որ թափանցիկ են գործում ու էդ կայֆ ա:

----------

Rhayader (30.07.2015), Աթեիստ (30.07.2015), Դավիթ (30.07.2015), Տրիբուն (30.07.2015)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Արա, բայց ջոկում եք ինչ կայֆ ա: Ոչ թե քաղաքացին ա նկարել ու վիդեոյով վախացրել ոստիկանին, այլ ոստիկանը ոչ միայն նկարել ա, այլև մեքենան կանգնեցնելուն պես միացրել ա միկրոֆոնը, ամբողջը ձայնագրել ու հետո էդ ամենը, ոստիկանության կողմից հրապարակվել ա, արդյունքում մենք կարող ենք նայել ու կարծիք կազմել, արդարացնել կամ մեղադրել էս կամ էն կողմին: Այլ կերպ ասած չխորանալով էս պահին ոստիկանի արածի իրավաչափության մեջ, միայն արձանագրում եմ, որ թափանցիկ են գործում ու էդ կայֆ ա:


Գումարած դրան կարծեմ էս Ֆերգյուսոնի դեպքերից հետո օրենք են ընդունել, որ բոլոր ոստիկանները իրենց վրա պիտի կամերա կրեն, որ հետո իրանց գործողությունները կարողանան օբյեկտիվ քննեն։

----------

Chuk (30.07.2015), Աթեիստ (30.07.2015), Դավիթ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

Հիմա նոր օրենքի համաձայն, բոլոր ոստիկանական մեքենաների կամերաները պետք ա միացրած լինեն պատրուլի ժամանակ: ՈՒ ճիշտը դա ա:

----------

Chuk (30.07.2015), Mephistopheles (30.07.2015), Rhayader (30.07.2015), Աթեիստ (30.07.2015), Արէա (30.07.2015), Տրիբուն (30.07.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա նոր օրենքի համաձայն, բոլոր ոստիկանական մեքենաների կամերաները պետք ա միացրած լինեն պատրուլի ժամանակ: ՈՒ ճիշտը դա ա:


Այ կարա՞նք սրա հետ չհամաձայնվենք: Չենք կարա ...

----------

Chuk (30.07.2015), Mephistopheles (30.07.2015), Rhayader (30.07.2015), Գալաթեա (30.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53UwlS0gjaw


Նոր ֆեյսի նյուսֆիդում տեսա:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Դավիթ

Էս մեկը 50/50 ա, բայց դե էլի իր ապուշության պատճառով գնաց:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս մեկը 50/50 ա, բայց դե էլի իր ապուշության պատճառով գնաց:


Ապեր, ակնհայտ ա, ու սա նոր բան չի, որ միջին ամերիկացի ոստիկանի խելքը գնում ա մարդ սպանելու համար:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53UwlS0gjaw
> 
> Նոր ֆեյսի նյուսֆիդում տեսա:


Մեկնաբանություններն եմ կարդում, իհարկե կան և ոստիկանին մեղադրողներ, բայց արդարացնողներն էլ շատ են, ու ես իրանց հետ համաձայն եմ։




> This is fucking murder like it is 99.9% of the time. You can't pull out your gun and shoot someone because they're trying to evade/escape from you. At no point was the officers life in danger.
> 
> Jeb Voorhees 1 hour ago  
> After watching the video I wasn't surprised. Small dumb ass mistakes costing people their lives.  The media made it out to be a clear cut case of murder..at best, I see a guilty on involuntary man slaughter.
> 
>  Conservative Democrat 1 hour ago  
> The officer probably saved peoples lives by shooting him. The guy could have drove insanely on the highway/streets.
> 
>  Beau Fouse 1 hour ago  
> ...



Ի դեպ, էլի մեկնաբանություններ

To be fair to his department and the prosecutors, they are charging him with murder.

He argues that the man put the car into gear as the officer was in the window.  He says he feared that the man was going to drag him down the street, half in the car.  Therefore he fired out of self defense. The officer has been indicted for murder today, 7/29.  That is a feat in and of itself.

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ապեր, ակնհայտ ա, ու սա նոր բան չի, որ միջին ամերիկացի ոստիկանի խելքը գնում ա մարդ սպանելու համար:


Չէ, ուղղակի սելֆ դեֆենս մեխանիզմները իրենց մոտ շուտ ա աշխատում: Դրա համար, երբ ինձ կանգնացնում են, ես չեմ առարկում, սիրալիր եմ, վարորդականը, մեքենայի գրանցումը ու ապահովագրաթյունը միշտ պատրաստ ա: Եթե դուռս ուզում են բացեն, չեմ դիմադրում, մեքենան խոդի տալիս, փորձում փախնել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինձ կարա՞ք բացատրեք, թե ի՞նչ պատճառով մարդ կարա ուզենա դիմադրել ոստիկանին։ Նորմալ մարդը։
Մանավանդ ԱՄՆ-ում, որտեղ համ գիտենք որ սենց թվեր կան, կամ գիտենք, որ իրանց մոտ մեր նման վատ չի էդ համակարգի վիճակը։

----------

Rhayader (30.07.2015), Արէա (30.07.2015)

----------


## Rhayader

Ինչ տեսա էդ վիդեոյում ես: Կինը խախտում ա անում, ոստիկանը կնոջը կանգնացնում ա: Ասում ա՝ ոնց որ ներվային եք: Կինը՝ իհարկե ներվային եմ, պոչիս կպած գալիս եք, կանգնացնում որ տուգանեք: Ոստիկանն ասում ա՝ խնդրում եմ, կարա՞ք ձեր սիգարետը հանգցնեք: Կինն ասում ա՝ իմ մեքենայի մեջ եմ, կարամ ծխեմ իմ սիգարետը: Ոստիկանն ասում ա՝ էդ դեպքում կարա՞ք մեքենայից դուրս գաք: Ոստիկանը ձեզ իրավունք ունի պահանջել, կանգնեցնելու դեպքում, դուրս գալ մեքենայից, կամ մնալ մեքենայի մեջ: Երկու դեպքում էլ դուք պարտավոր եք ենթարկվել, որովհետև պահանջը օրինական ա: Կինը հրաժարվում ա դուրս գալ: Ոստիկանն ասում ա՝ ստիպված կլինեմ ձեզ դուրս քաշել մեքենայից, կինը դիմադրում ա, ոստիկանը հայտարարում ա, որ կինը ձերբակալված ա: Կինը հարցնում ա՝ ինչի եմ ձերբակալված, լեզվակռիվ, վիրավորանքներ, ոստիկանը բացատրում ա, որ օրինական պահանջին չենթարկվելու համար: Ինձ դուր չի գալիս, որ իրավունքները չի թվարկում, ինչքան գիտեմ, դա լուրջ բացթողում ա: Ընդհանրապես, ոստիկանը պիտի հասկանար, որ ամեն տեսակի դեբիլների հետ կարող ա գործ ունենա, ու էդ կնոջ սիգարետը թեմա սարքելով մեքենայից դուրս գալ չտար, եթե չէր ուզում կոնֆլիկտ, որովհետև էդ կնիկն արդեն տրամադրված էր կռիվ անել: Ընթացքում էլ ոստիկանին սպառնում էր թե չգիտեմ ում եմ զանգում: Ձեռնաշղթաներ հագցնելուց հետո էդ կինը բացահայտ քրֆում ա ոստիկանին:

Կոնկրետ իմ ներվերը վիդեոյի 13:35-ի վրա արդեն էդ կնոջը չեն դիմանում, ամբողջ օրը նման մարդկանց հետ գործ ունեցած ոստիկանի մասին էլ չխոսեմ:

Ամերիկայի ոստիկանները լիքը անասուն բաներ են արել, նամանավանդ Կալիֆորնիայում ու Նյու Յորքում, բայց էս էդ դեպքը չի, էլի:

Էդ Սանդրան մահվան պահին 28 տարեկան էր, բացահայտ նախատրամադրված ոստիկանի դեմ: Նախկինում արտահայտվել էր ԱՄՆ-ում ոստիկանական բռնության դեմ, կարճ ասած՝ «մլիցեքը բռնի անասուն ռասիստներ են» մենտալիտետի կրող: Ոստիկանը, մյուս կողմից, ոնց LA Times-ի հոդվածում ոստիկանության մասնագետները, «օրինական պահանջի իրավունքը կիրառեց ելնելով ոչ թե հասարակական անվտանգությունից, այլ սեփական վիրավորված էգոյից»: Ու միանգամից սկսեցին «ռասսիստական բռնություն են կիրառել» բողոքները: Չէ, ռասսիզմ չէր, անասուն կերպար էր ու հոգեկան հիվանդ: Ոստիկանն էլ, էսպես ասենք, աշխարհիս ամենամեծահոգի մարդը չէր: Նույն LA Times-ում ասում էր, որ ոստիկանները դիմացինի ենթարկվելն են նախընտրում, ոչ թե համագործակցությունը, ու դա ոստիկանության լուրջ խնդիր ա: Օրինակ, էս կերպարի հետ համագործակցելը, երբ առաջին մի քանի խոսքն արդեն բացառում են փոխադարձ սիմպատիան: Եսիմ: Երևի հենց տեղ ա պետք պրոֆեսիոնալիզմն ու ինքնատիրապետումը:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.07.2015), Դավիթ (30.07.2015), Տրիբուն (30.07.2015)

----------


## Rhayader

Փոքրիկ բոնուս.




> An initial toxicology report released by the Harris County medical examiner's office found "a remarkably high concentration" of THC for someone who had been in jail for three days, leading to speculation that Bland may have had access to marijuana while in jail. Assistant Waller County District Attorney Warren Diepraam said that it was more likely that Bland had ingested a very large amount of marijuana prior to her arrest. However, a toxicologist for the Tarrant County medical examiner's office said, "I have never seen a report in the literature or from any other source of residual THC that high three days after someone stops using the drug."


Կարճ ասած, կամ Սանդրա Բլենդը էնքան մարիխուանա էր ծխել ձերբակալությունից առաջ, որ իր «հոգին ճախրում էր անէության թմբիրի մեջ» (ինչը մասամբ բացատրում ա իրա վարքը՝ սովորական ticket-ի փոխարեն կարող էր DUI ստանալ), կամ էլ բանտում ինչ-որ տեղից մարիխուանա էր գտել ու ծխել, որովհետև բավականին մեծ THC-ի կոնցենտրացիա է, որ երեք օրվա մնացորդային չհիշեցնի:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.07.2015), Դավիթ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Rhayader

Մեկ էլ, 2014-ին ծառայություն կատարելիս սպանվել ա 127 ոստիկանության ծառայող: 127 ոստիկանության ծառայող, Կառլ:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Rhayader

Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ՝ եթե ՀՀ ոստիկանությունը ԱՄՆ ոստիկանության կեսի չափով թափանցիկ ու օրենքով աշխատեր, ներքին հետաքննություններով, բաներով, ես հաստատ ավելի շատ կսկսեի ոստիկանությունից բողոքել: Անհամեմատ շատ: Ամեն արած սխալը կգտնեի ու կբարձրաձայնեի, իհարկե, էս Սանդրայի ֆանատների նման չէ, այլ հնարավորինս արդարամտորեն: Գիտե՞ք ինչի: Որովհետև մեջս հույս կառաջանար, որ բողոքները լսող կլինի ու ոստիկանությունը կդառնա էն, ինչ մեզ իրականում պետք է, ոչ թե մի երկու օլիգարխի վարձու պահակախումբ: Նման ոստիկանությանը կարելի էր լուրջ ընդունել, համագործակցել հետը, քննադատել, օգնել առաջընթաց ապրել: Իսկ մեր ունեցածը, ասենք, ավելի հեշտ է ձևացնել, որ մենք ոստիկանություն չունենք:

----------

Chuk (30.07.2015), Աթեիստ (30.07.2015), Դավիթ (30.07.2015), Շինարար (30.07.2015), Տրիբուն (30.07.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .. Երևի հենց տեղ ա պետք պրոֆեսիոնալիզմն ու ինքնատիրապետումը:


Սաղ քննարկումն էլ հենց սրա շուրջ ա: Ոստիկանը պիտի պրոֆեսիանալ լինի ու կարանա ինքը իրան տիրապետի, ոչ թե մի թեթև բանից, նույնիսկ եթե դիմացինը անասուն ա, զենքին զոռ տա: Վերջին հաշվով օրենքի պաշտպանի գործը կյանքեր փրկելն ա, ոչ թե դիակների թիվը ավելացնելը, նույնիսկ եթե էտ դիակների մեծ մասը դրան լրիվ արժանի էր:

----------

Chuk (30.07.2015), Mephistopheles (30.07.2015), Rhayader (30.07.2015), Շինարար (30.07.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մեկ էլ, 2014-ին ծառայություն կատարելիս սպանվել ա 127 ոստիկանության ծառայող: 127 ոստիկանության ծառայող, Կառլ:


Անձամբ ես 127 սպանված ոստիկանի համար ավելի շատ եմ ցավում, քան թե 657 սպանվածների համար, ենթադրելով, որ դրանց 99.99%-ը թուլամորթ հանցագործ տիպեր էին ու այսպես թե այնպես այն աշխարհ էին գնալու ոչ բնական մահով։ 
Էս վերջին վիդեոյի ոստիկանին էլ ցմահ բանտարկություն է սպառնում։ 
Իսկ սպանվածը արդեն 60-ից ավել ձերբակալություն ուներ իր պատմության մեջ։ Իսկ ընտանիքն ու քուչի հարևանները արտասվաթոր աչքերով պատմում էին, թե ինչ պուպուշ ու անվնաս մարդ էր հանգուցյալը…
Չեք ուզում սպանվել, ձեզ մարդանման պահեք, m*f*s…

----------

Bruno (30.07.2015), Աթեիստ (30.07.2015), Արէա (30.07.2015), Դավիթ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Rhayader

> Սաղ քննարկումն էլ հենց սրա շուրջ ա: Ոստիկանը պիտի պրոֆեսիանալ լինի ու կարանա ինքը իրան տիրապետի, ոչ թե մի թեթև բանից, նույնիսկ եթե դիմացինը անասուն ա, զենքին զոռ տա: Վերջին հաշվով օրենքի պաշտպանի գործը կյանքեր փրկելն ա, ոչ թե դիակների թիվը ավելացնելը, նույնիսկ եթե էտ դիակների մեծ մասը դրան լրիվ արժանի էր:


Իմ ընկերներից մեկին Պուտինի դեմ ցույցի ժամանակ ծեծել են, ոստիկանության մեքենայի մեջ ծեծել են, հետո էլ հավանաբար իրա ու ծնողների վրա ճնշում են գործադրել, որ դատի չտա, որովհետև անորոշ պատճառներով հրաժարվեց բողոք ներկայացնել: Չհասցրեցինք էդ թեմայով խոսել, ինքնասպան եղավ (ուրիշ պատճառներ էլ կային, դեպրեսիա էլ ուներ): Առաջին հայացքից նման դեպքեր են թվում, բայց մի հատ դիր ու համեմատի մի քիչ իշխանությունը չարաշահող, վիրավորվող էգոյով, բայց իրա գործն անող ոստիկանին որոշ ծախված **** ***ների հետ:

----------

Chuk (30.07.2015), Աթեիստ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Rhayader

> Անձամբ ես 127 սպանված ոստիկանի համար ավելի շատ եմ ցավում, քան թե 657 սպանվածների համար, ենթադրելով, որ դրանց 99.99%-ը թուլամորթ հանցագործ տիպեր էին ու այսպես թե այնպես այն աշխարհ էին գնալու ոչ բնական մահով։ 
> Էս վերջին վիդեոյի ոստիկանին էլ ցմահ բանտարկություն է սպառնում։ 
> Իսկ սպանվածը արդեն 60-ից ավել ձերբակալություն ուներ իր պատմության մեջ։ Իսկ ընտանիքն ու քուչի հարևանները արտասվաթոր աչքերով պատմում էին, թե ինչ պուպուշ ու անվնաս մարդ էր հանգուցյալը…
> Չեք ուզում սպանվել, ձեզ մարդանման պահեք, m*f*s…


Նամանավանդ in the line of duty սպանվածների թիվն է սա, մնացած դեպքերը չի հաշված: Մարդկանց ծառայելով են սպանվել:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինձ կարա՞ք բացատրեք, թե ի՞նչ պատճառով մարդ կարա ուզենա դիմադրել ոստիկանին։ Նորմալ մարդը։
> Մանավանդ ԱՄՆ-ում, որտեղ համ գիտենք որ սենց թվեր կան, կամ գիտենք, որ իրանց մոտ մեր նման վատ չի էդ համակարգի վիճակը։


Երբ ոստիկանն ակնհայտ ապօրինի ա գործում: Օրինակ՝ էս դեպքը.

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Երբ ոստիկանն ակնհայտ ապօրինի ա գործում: Օրինակ՝ էս դեպքը.


Ստեղ վիդեոն մենակ մի կողմն ա ներկայացնում։

Չհասկացա թե, ինչի ինչի համար են ներս մտել, ինչում էին մեղադրում։
Ոստիկանների արդարացումները չտեսա։

Բայց ակնհայտ էր, որ ոստիկանը գործից հանվել ա, ոչ թե «զրկվել պարգևատրումից» կամ էլի նման մի եզություն։

----------


## Rhayader

> Ստեղ վիդեոն մենակ մի կողմն ա ներկայացնում։
> 
> Չհասկացա թե, ինչի ինչի համար են ներս մտել, ինչում էին մեղադրում։
> Ոստիկանների արդարացումները չտեսա։
> 
> Բայց ակնհայտ էր, որ ոստիկանը գործից հանվել ա, ոչ թե «զրկվել պարգևատրումից» կամ էլի նման մի եզություն։


Վիճել ա նախկին ամուսնու հետ, մտել դուշ: Մլիցեքը եկել դուռը ծեծել են, ինքը դուշից դուրս ա եկել ասել մի րոպե սպասեք, հեռախոսս վերցնեմ, որ մեր խոսակցությունը ձայնագրեմ: Մլիցեքը սկսել են վրա տալ, ինքն էլ պատասխանել ա: Մլիցեքը սկսել են քաշքշել, գցել են գետնին, սկսել բաներ ասել, օրինակ՝ «երբ ոստիկանները գալիս են, դու չես դրության տերը, նույնիսկ քո տանը»: Աղջկան ոչ մի մեղադրանք չի առաջադրվել, ոստիկանությունից հաստատել են, որ ոստիկաններն ապօրինի են մուտք գործել տուն: Ու հա, ճիշտ են արել, որ էդ ոստիկանին տշել են համակարգից: Բայց կոնկրետ ոստիկանն անասունի մեկն ա: Ասենք եթե կանչ ա, թե վեճ ա եղել, ու գալիս ես, տեսնում որ կատաստրոֆա չկա, շտապ վիճակ չի, թող էդ մարդը մի հատ հագնվի նախ, հետո հանգիստ պարզի իրավիճակը, հասկացի, որ անկապ կանչ էր, գնա հետ բաժանմունք, զեկուցի, որ սիտուացիան պարզել ես, խնդիրը սպառված ա: Դրանով կարար ամեն ինչ փակվեր:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Արէա

> Մեկ էլ, 2014-ին ծառայություն կատարելիս սպանվել ա 127 ոստիկանության ծառայող: 127 ոստիկանության ծառայող, Կառլ:


Ասենք 657-ի փոխարեն, եթե 150 լիներ՝ սպանված ոստիկանների թիվը մի 300-ով ավել կլիներ։
Թե չէ էն տպավորությունն ա, որ ոստիկանությունը 657 խաղաղ քնած քաղաքացի ա սպանել։

----------

Աթեիստ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Ասենք 657-ի փոխարեն, եթե 150 լիներ՝ սպանված ոստիկանների թիվը մի 300-ով ավել կլիներ։
> Թե չէ էն տպավորությունն ա, որ ոստիկանությունը 657 խաղաղ քնած քաղաքացի ա սպանել։


Իսկ 142 չզինված քաղաքացիների մահը ո՞նց կբացատրես, խի՞ են սպանվել, միայն նրա համար, որ չի՞ ենթարկվել:

----------


## Արէա

> Իսկ 142 չզինված քաղաքացիների մահը ո՞նց կբացատրես, խի՞ են սպանվել, միայն նրա համար, որ չի՞ ենթարկվել:


Մի մասը ձևացրել ա իբր զենք ունի՝ ձեռքը գրպանը տանելով, հագուստի տակ պահելով, խաղալիք ատրճանակը, փայտի կտորը իբր իսկական զենք ձևացնելով, մի մասը սպանվել ա հետապնդման ժամանակ, մի մասը ինչ-որ ծանր հանցագործության կանխելու համար, մի 15-20 հոգի էլ էշի տղա ոստիկանների պատճառով։

----------


## Gayl

> Մի մասը ձևացրել ա իբր զենք ունի՝ ձեռքը գրպանը տանելով, հագուստի տակ պահելով, խաղալիքը ատրճանակը, փայտի կտորը իբր իսկական զենք ձևացնելով, մի մասը սպանվել ա հետապնդման ժամանակ, մի մասը ինչ-որ ծանր հանցագործության կանխելու համար, մի 15-20 հոգի էլ էշի տղա ոստիկանների պատճառով։


Այսինքն ոստիկանը էնքան բութ կենդանիա, որ դեռ զենքը չտեսած կրակումա՞, խի մտածումա կարողա չհասցնի՞, բա ում տանձինա դրա ոստիկան լինելը կամ փայտե կտորը զենքի տեղ դնի՞ :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

> Այսինքն ոստիկանը էնքան բութ կենդանիա, որ դեռ զենքը չտեսած կրակումա՞, խի մտածումա կարողա չհասցնի՞, բա ում տանձինա դրա ոստիկան լինելը կամ փայտե կտորը զենքի տեղ դնի՞


Երբ ոստիկանի վրա ինչ-որ բան են պահում, կամ ձեռքը սպեցիֆիկ շարժումով գրպանն են տանում, ինքը չպիտի ուսումնասիրի թե էդ ինչ են իրա վրա պահել, դա կկրակի թե չէ, ինքնաշեն զենք ա թե փայտի կտոր, չպիտի սպասի մինչև դիմացինը ձեռքը գրպանից հանի, տեսնի իրոք զենք ա հանում, թե ձևացնում ա, չպիտի ուսումնասիրի զենքը խաղալիք ա, թե իսկական։ Պիտի կրակի։ Եթե իհարկե էն 127 ոստիկանների շարքերը չի ուզում համալրի։ Մանավանդ եթե էս ամեն ինչը լարված իրավիճակում, մութ փողոցում ա կատարվում։

----------

Chuk (30.07.2015), Աթեիստ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Երբ ոստիկանի վրա ինչ-որ բան են պահում, կամ ձեռքը սպեցիֆիկ շարժումով գրպանն են տանում, ինքը չպիտի ուսումնասիրի թե էդ ինչ են իրա վրա պահել, դա կկրակի թե չէ, ինքնաշեն զենք ա թե փայտի կտոր, չպիտի սպասի մինչև դիմացինը ձեռքը գրպանից հանի, տեսնի իրոք զենք ա հանում, թե ձևացնում ա, չպիտի ուսումնասիրի զենքը խաղալիք ա, թե իսկական։ Պիտի կրակի։ Եթե իհարկե էն 127 ոստիկանների շարքերը չի ուզում համալրի։ Մանավանդ եթե էս ամեն ինչը լարված իրավիճակում, մութ փողոցում ա կատարվում։


Ոչ թե չպտի այլ հենց պիտի, որովհետև եթե անգամ գրպանից զենքա հանել ոստիկանը պիտի ավելի արագ կրակի, որովհետև ինքն արդեն նշանա բռնել տվյալ մարդու վրա և հետո կրակելուց կարա ոտքին, ուսին կամ նենց տեղ կրակի, որ չսպանի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Երբ ոստիկանի վրա ինչ-որ բան են պահում, կամ ձեռքը սպեցիֆիկ շարժումով գրպանն են տանում, ինքը չպիտի ուսումնասիրի թե էդ ինչ են իրա վրա պահել, դա կկրակի թե չէ, ինքնաշեն զենք ա թե փայտի կտոր, չպիտի սպասի մինչև դիմացինը ձեռքը գրպանից հանի, տեսնի իրոք զենք ա հանում, թե ձևացնում ա, չպիտի ուսումնասիրի զենքը խաղալիք ա, թե իսկական։ Պիտի կրակի։ Եթե իհարկե էն 127 ոստիկանների շարքերը չի ուզում համալրի։ Մանավանդ եթե էս ամեն ինչը լարված իրավիճակում, մութ փողոցում ա կատարվում։


Ըստ Գայլի, պտի նույնիսկ վրեն զենք պահելու դեպքում, պտի մի հատ էլ պարզի մեջը պատրոն կա թե չէ, իսկական ա թե խալաստոյ, ատրճանակն աշխատող ա, նոր իրավունք ունենա կրակել։
Չնայած էն 127-ից մի քանիսը հաստատ տենց էլ արել են։

----------

Rhayader (31.07.2015), Արէա (30.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Ըստ Գայլի, պտի նույնիսկ վրեն զենք պահելու դեպքում, պտի մի հատ էլ պարզի մեջը պատրոն կա թե չէ, իսկական ա թե խալաստոյ, ատրճանակն աշխատող ա, նոր իրավունք ունենա կրակել։
> Չնայած էն 127-ից մի քանիսը հաստատ տենց էլ արել են։


Աթեիստ եթե մեկի վրա նշան ես բռնել ինքը կարա՞ գրպանից զենքը հանելուց քեզանից շուտ նշան բռնի ու քեզ սպանի՞, եթե հա ուրեմն խորհուրդ կտամ հրաձգարաններում մարզվես: Հա հենց նաև պիտի կարողանա խաղալիքը իրականից կամ տրավմատիկը, գազըվին իրականից տարբերի էտ փոքր ժամանակահատվածում, իսկ եթե չեն տարբերվում իրենց տեսքից  դա արդեն ուրիշ, բայց առանց զենքը տեսնելու կրակելը ու էն էլ մահացու ելքով դա արդեն պրոֆեսիոնալ չի, այդպես ցանկացածս էլ կարող ենք անել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստ եթե մեկի վրա նշան ես բռնել ինքը կարա՞ գրպանից զենքը հանելուց քեզանից շուտ նշան բռնի ու քեզ սպանի՞, եթե հա ուրեմն խորհուրդ կտամ հրաձգարաններում մարզվես: Հա հենց նաև պիտի կարողանա խաղալիքը իրականից կամ տրավմատիկը, գազըվին իրականից տարբերի էտ փոքր ժամանակահատվածում, իսկ եթե չեն տարբերվում իրենց տեսքից  դա արդեն ուրիշ, բայց առանց զենքը տեսնելու կրակելը ու էն էլ մահացու ելքով դա արդեն պրոֆեսիոնալ չի, այդպես ցանկացածս էլ կարող ենք անել:



Այսինքն դու նորմալ ես համարում, որ ոստիկանը զենքը պահել ա մարդու վրա ու ասում ա ձեռքերդ վեր, իսկ մարդը դրա փոխարեն ձեռքը տանում ա գրպանը ու ինչ որ բան հանում։
Ոստիկանն էլ պտի սպասի, տեսնի, զենք ա, թե ուրիշ բան, եթե զենք ա, իսկական ա, թե խաղալիք, եթե իսկական ա, լիցքավորված ա թե ... վայ քու, արդեն իրան գյուլլին։

----------

boooooooom (01.08.2015), Արէա (30.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Այսինքն դու նորմալ ես համարում, որ ոստիկանը զենքը պահել ա մարդու վրա ու ասում ա ձեռքերդ վեր, իսկ մարդը դրա փոխարեն ձեռքը տանում ա գրպանը ու ինչ որ բան հանում։
> Ոստիկանն էլ պտի սպասի, տեսնի, զենք ա, թե ուրիշ բան, եթե զենք ա, իսկական ա, թե խաղալիք, եթե իսկական ա, լիցքավորված ա թե ... վայ քու, արդեն իրան գյուլլին։


Հա կարողա մարդը շփոթվածա ու փաստաթուղթա հանում իսկ եթե վայ քու արա գյուլին իրան ուրեմն ինքը ոստիկանությունում անելու բան չունի կամ էլ եթե տեսնումա որ զենքա հանում ուրեմն պարտադիր չի դնի ու սպանի, մարդը նաև վերջույթներ ունի:
Ես լիցքավորած կամ չլիցքավորածի անուն չեմ տվել, ապեր ջան խնդիր չկա կարամ Լենինի սպանությունն էլ վրես վերձնեմ, բայց արժի՞ չեղած բան ներկայացնես:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.07.2015), Շինարար (17.11.2015), Տրիբուն (30.07.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

Եթե մարդը ոստիկանին ուզում է ենթարկվել, ապա առանց ջղաձգվելու ենթարկվում է։ Մնացած բոլոր դեպքերը, ասենք պատահական ձեռքը տարավ գրպանը,  ուզեցավ ծխի, զանգի մամային և այլն,  հեքիաթներ են։ Ստեղի ոստիկաններն էլ, ինչպես բոլոր գեղերի ոստիկանները` հիմնականում շուն են, այսինքն շատ լավ ջոկում են, թե ում են գյուլլում։ Մի հատ անշառ գտեք որին ոստիկանները հավայի գյուլլել են, բերեք քննարկենք։

----------

Աթեիստ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե մարդը ոստիկանին ուզում է ենթարկվել, ապա առանց ջղաձգվելու ենթարկվում է։ Մնացած բոլոր դեպքերը, ասենք պատահական ձեռքը տարավ գրպանը,  ուզեցավ ծխի, զանգի մամային և այլն,  հեքիաթներ են։ Ստեղի ոստիկաններն էլ, ինչպես բոլոր գեղերի ոստիկանները` հիմնականում շուն են, այսինքն շատ լավ ջոկում են, թե ում են գյուլլում։ Մի հատ անշառ գտեք որին ոստիկանները հավայի գյուլլել են, բերեք քննարկենք։


Հա ըտեղի ոստիկանները էնքան շուն են, որ Չզինվածին սպանում են, բա խի՞ գլի չեն ընկել, որ մոտները զենք չկա, այ էտքան բութ կենդանիներ են:
Հա արի քննարկենք: Էն փոքրիկին, որ սպանեց խաղալիք ատրճանակի համար: Ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես ձեր շուն ոստիկանը էտ պահին գրիպ էր, որ հոտառությունը կորցրել էր:

----------


## Դավիթ

Գայլը մեզ մոտ ոստիկան չդարձավ: Ակադեմիայում սովերեցնում են կրակել միայն կրծքավանդակին: ՈՒ ոչ թե 22, 380-ով, այլ, 9 և .40: Շերիֆների մոտ 44 ու 45 էլ կա:

----------

Gayl (31.07.2015), Աթեիստ (30.07.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գայլը մեզ մոտ ոստիկան չդարձավ:


Բայց լավ ժուռնալիստ կլինի ։Ճ

----------

Gayl (31.07.2015), Աթեիստ (30.07.2015), Դավիթ (31.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլը մեզ մոտ ոստիկան չդարձավ: Ակադեմիայում սովերեցնում են կրակել միայն կրծքավանդակին: ՈՒ ոչ թե 22, 380-ով, այլ, 9 և .40: Շերիֆների մոտ 44 ու 45 էլ կա:


Կամ սպանումա կամ էլ իրան են սպանում :LOL: 
Ապեր չհասկացա ի՞նչ 22, 380  ու էն մնացած թվերը:

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց լավ ժուռնալիստ կլինի ։Ճ


Դե իմ մասին պատմի էտ կողմերը :LOL:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Կամ սպանումա կամ էլ իրան են սպանում
> Ապեր չհասկացա ի՞նչ 22, 380  ու էն մնացած թվերը:


Փամփուշտների չափսերը:

----------


## Դավիթ

Իմ միակ պրոբլեմը ոստիկանների զենքի օգտագործման պահով էն ա, որ 90 տոկոսով զենքերը առանց պրեդոխրանիտել ա: Այ եթե էն մի վիդեոյի մեջի ոստիկանի զենքը պրեդոխրանիտել ունենար, գուցե և էդքան շուտ չէր կրակի տղայի գլխին:

----------


## Gayl

> Փամփուշտների չափսերը:


Ապեր մմ ով ես ասու՞մ :Shok:

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ միակ պրոբլեմը ոստիկանների զենքի օգտագործման պահով էն ա, որ 90 տոկոսով զենքերը առանց պրեդոխրանիտել ա: Այ եթե էն մի վիդեոյի մեջի ոստիկանի զենքը պրեդոխրանիտել ունենար, գուցե և էդքան շուտ չէր կրակի տղայի գլխին:


Կներես բայց մի տեսակ չհավատացի, ի՞նչ զենք են օգտագործում:Պռեդը կորպուսի վրա կարողա չլինի, որ հանելուց չանգարի, բայց ամեն դեպքում ֆայմած կլինեն պռեդոխռանիտելը ձգանի վրա դնեն, եթե չէ ուրեմն իսկականից էշ են դրանք:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Կներես բայց մի տեսակ չհավատացի, ի՞նչ զենք են օգտագործում:Պռեդը կորպուսի վրա կարողա չլինի, որ հանելուց չանգարի, բայց ամեն դեպքում ֆայմած կլինեն պռեդոխռանիտելը ձգանի վրա դնեն, եթե չէ ուրեմն իսկականից էշ են դրանք:



Glock 22, no safety, փոլիսների սիրած զենքը: Փամփուշտի չափսը .40:

----------


## Gayl

> Glock 22, no safety, փոլիսների սիրած զենքը: Փամփուշտի չափսը .40:


Դավիթ կալիբրը մմ կամ սմ ով կարաս ասե՞ս: Ուղղակի հետաքրքիրա թե ի՞նչ զենքա օգտագործում ԱՄՆ ի ոստիկանությունը:

----------


## Դավիթ

9.5mm.

http://s154.photobucket.com/user/lan...IT_on.jpg.html

Կներես, 10 մմ-ի վրա սարքած, բայց չափսը փոքրացրած: Դրա համար էդ  պատրոններին ասում են հոթ ռոունդ:

----------


## Gayl

> 9.5mm.
> 
> http://s154.photobucket.com/user/lan...IT_on.jpg.html


Ռուսական աղբյուրներից էի փնտրում, անգլերեն չգիտեմ ու Glock 27-ը գտա: Ընտիր գործ էր, արժի ունենալ :LOL:  
Մեկի փոարեն երկու պռեդ ուներ ու ինձ թվումա քո ասածն էլա տենց, որովհետև էշության վերջը կլինի պռեդ չդնելը:

----------


## Gayl

> Կներես, 10 մմ-ի վրա սարքած, բայց չափսը փոքրացրած: Դրա համար էդ  պատրոններին ասում են հոթ ռոունդ:


Իմ ասածը հենց 10 մմ ա, շատ լուրջ զենքա, դրա համար էլ միանգամից սպանումա:

----------


## Դավիթ

Glock-ի վրա պրեդ չկա: Էդ կուռոկի պրեդը հաչիվ չի, ոստիկանները քաշած, պատրաստ են ման գալիս, պատրոնը մեջը, բայց մատով սեյֆտի չկա: 

Ես 26 ունեմ, 9մմ: 27 ի կորպուսը Էդքան դիմացկուն չի մեծ պատրոնի համար:

----------


## Gayl

> Glock-ի վրա պրեդ չկա: Էդ կուռոկի պրեդը հաչիվ չի, ոստիկանները քաշած, պատրաստ են ման գալիս, պատրոնը մեջը, բայց մատով սեյֆտի չկա: 
> 
> Ես 26 ունեմ, 9մմ: 27 ի կորպուսը Էդքան դիմացկուն չի մեծ պատրոնի համար:


Ունե՞ս :LOL:  
Դե կորպուսի վրա, որ դնեն կխանգարի հանելուց, ռուսներն էլ ունեն, որ պռեդը ձգանի վրայա, բայց ավելի հզորա դրանցը:
Մեկ էլ ամենավտանգավոր պահը ոնց որ գնդակի պահն էր, եթե ճիշտ նկար եմ նայել ուրեմն ինքը ստվոլից հելնելուց հետո վարդի պես բացվումա ու մեծ հարվածող ուժա ստեղծում:

----------


## Դավիթ

Կնոջս Glock 22: Նույն փոլիսների զենքից ա:

----------


## Gayl

> Կնոջս Glock 22: Նույն փոլիսների զենքից ա:


Իրանցը սովորոկան վաճառվողներից ընդհանրապես չի տարբերվու՞մ:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ունե՞ս 
> Դե կորպուսի վրա, որ դնեն կխանգարի հանելուց, ռուսներն էլ ունեն, որ պռեդը ձգանի վրայա, բայց ավելի հզորա դրանցը:
> Մեկ էլ ամենավտանգավոր պահը ոնց որ գնդակի պահն էր, եթե ճիշտ նկար եմ նայել ուրեմն ինքը ստվոլից հելնելուց հետո վարդի պես բացվումա ու մեծ հարվածող ուժա ստեղծում:


Էդ 1911 տիպի զենքերի վրա որ կա պրեդը, ո՞նց չի խանգարում հանելը:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Իրանցը սովորոկան վաճառվողներից ընդհանրապես չի տարբերվու՞մ:



Նույնն ա:

----------

Gayl (31.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ 1911 տիպի զենքերի վրա որ կա պրեդը, ո՞նց չի խանգարում հանելը:


Ասում եմ խանգարումա հանելուց:
Ավստրիականա՞

----------


## Դավիթ

Հա, Ավստրիական, բայց Ամերիկայում են հիմա սարքում:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, Ավստրիական, բայց Ամերիկայում են հիմա սարքում:


Կարճ ասած եկանք էն եզրահանգման, որ ԱՄՆ ի ոստիկանները պիտի իրանց զենքերը փոխեն :LOL: 
Մինչև քանի՞ մետրնա մահացու

----------


## Դավիթ

_ուրեմն ինքը ստվոլից հելնելուց հետո վարդի պես բացվումա ու մեծ հարվածող ուժա ստեղծում:_



Դա իմպակտից հետո ա վարդի նման բացվում, ներսը այլանդակում ա:

----------


## Gayl

> Դա իմպակտից հետո ա վարդի նման բացվում, ներսը այլանդակում ա:


Ուրեմն ճիշտ եմ նկատել գնդակի պահը:
Դրա համար էլ միանգամից սպանումա, տենց փամփուշտ օգտագործում են օրինակ վայրի խոզ սպանելու համար

----------


## Դավիթ

> Կարճ ասած եկանք էն եզրահանգման, որ ԱՄՆ ի ոստիկանները պիտի իրանց զենքերը փոխեն
> Մինչև քանի՞ մետրնա մահացու


Դե էդպես չես կարող ասես, բայց մոտ 2կմ գնում ա, իհարկե թափը կորցնելով:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե էդպես չես կարող ասես, բայց մոտ 2կմ գնում ա, իհարկե թափը կորցնելով:


Չէ մահացու հեռավորությունը նկատի ունեի... ինչև լավ զենքա, բայց որ երբեք առիթ չլինի օգտագործելու այ էտ շատ ավելի լավ կլինի:

----------


## Դավիթ

Հա, մեկ էլ, Կալիֆորնիայում ու մի քանի ուրիշ նահանգներում միայն 10 պատրոն ա թույլատրվում, բայց փոլիսների համար 15-ա: Դե դա մեզ չի վերաբերվում, քանի որ Վեգասում եմ ապրում. Ես մի հատ Springfield XDM ունեմ, 20 հատ ա տանում:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, մեկ էլ, Կալիֆորնիայում ու մի քանի ուրիշ նահանգներում միայն 10 պատրոն ա թույլատրվում, բայց փոլիսների համար 15-ա: Դե դա մեզ չի վերաբերվում, քանի որ Վեգասում եմ ապրում. Ես մի հատ Springfield XDM ունեմ, 20 հատ ա տանում:


Ու կրակելուց մարդու որ մասին ուզենաս նշան կբռնե՞ս:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ու կրակելուց մարդու որ մասին ուզենաս նշան կբռնե՞ս:



Գայլ ջան, միայն կրծքավանդակին են նշան բռնում: Դա գլոբալ ընդունված օրենք ա :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Կներեք, որ առանց էսքանը կարդալու ասեմ՝ ես ինչ եմ մտածում։

Ամեն դեպքում ինձ համար նույնիսկ մեկ սպանվածը կարող էր մեծ թիվ լինել՝ անկախ էն բանից, թե ինքն ինչքան վտանգավոր հանցագործ է։ Որտև ամեն դեպքում կյանքի հետ գործ ունենք։
Որտև ամեն դեպքում ոստիկանի պահանջին, թեկուզ օրինական, չենթարկվելն իմ աչքում չի կարող մարդուն սպանելու պատճառ լինել։
Որտև ամեն դեպքում էդ անտեր դատարանն էլ ինչի՞ համար է, եթե ձեր ասած պեչենի գողացողին կարան երկու ամիս պայմանական տան, բայց ինչ է թե ինքը փախել է ոստիկանից, դրա համար պիտի կյանքով հատուցեր։

Ես մենակ մի դեպքում կարող եմ մի քիչ նորմալ նայել քաղաքացուն սպանելուն։ Եթե հաստատ գիտես, որ մոտը զենք կա ու ինքը սպառնում է դա գործադրել, ասենք՝ դրել է մեկի գլխին ու ուզում է փախչել։ Բայց անգամ էդ դեպքում ինձ համար, քանի ուրիշ հանցանքներում մարդու մեղքն ապացուցված չի, կյանքից զրկելը ճիշտ չի, մահապատիժն ընդհանրապես ճիշտ բան չի։

Հետո էլ հանցագործին վնասազերծելու ուրիշ ձևեր կան։ Թեկուզ կրակոց, բայց ոչ նենց, որ մեռնի։ Օկ, կրակի ոտքին, ձեռքին, նենց, որ չփախչի ու քեզ էլ չկարողանա գյուլլի, բայց «նախազգուշական կրակոց գլխինն» իմ ընդունելու սահմաններից շատ դուրս է։

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, միայն կրծքավանդակին են նշան բռնում: Դա գլոբալ ընդունված օրենք ա


Հա էտ էն դեպքումա նորմալ, երբ գնդակը ռեզինա, թե չէ եթե մետաղ եղավ հաստատ ծակելուա մտնի մեջը:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հա էտ էն դեպքումա նորմալ, երբ գնդակը ռեզինա, թե չէ եթե մետաղ եղավ հաստատ ծակելուա մտնի մեջը:




Բա ծակելու ա: Մեր մոտ չի ստացվի փոլիսների զենքը փոխել, որ  ռեզին կրակեն: Հանցագործների մոտ շատ զենք կա ու ռեզին չի :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Բա ծակելու ա: Մեր մոտ չի ստացվի փոլիսների զենքը փոխել, որ  ռեզին կրակեն: Հանցագործների մոտ շատ զենք կա ու ռեզին չի


Փոլիսներինը չէ այլ ձերը պիտի փողեն:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Փոլիսներինը չէ այլ ձերը պիտի փողեն:


 :Smile:  Դուխները չի հերիքի :Smile:  Սա Սովետ չի,Հայաստան կամ Վիետնամ չի :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Դուխները չի հերիքի Սա Սովետ չի,Հայաստան կամ Վիետնամ չի


Ի՞նչ առումով ես ասում:
Այ մարդ Հայաստանում հայերը խաղանդ լռված են, հայերի ձեռքը որ զենք տան ստեղ կարողա եսիմ ինչ դառնա:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ի՞նչ առումով ես ասում:
> Այ մարդ Հայաստանում հայերը խաղանդ լռված են, հայերի ձեռքը որ զենք տան ստեղ կարողա եսիմ ինչ դառնա:


Ստեղ ֆանատիկորեն պաշտպանում են զենք ունենալու իրավունքը: Պատերազմ կլինի, եթե էդպիսի բան փորձեն անել: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ իրանց քաղաքական կարիերան միանգամից կվերջանա:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Ստեղ ֆանատիկորեն պաշտպանում են զենք ունենալու իրավունքը: Պատերազմ կլինի, եթե էդպիսի բան փորձեն անել: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ իրանց քաղաքական կարիերան միանգամից կվերջանա:


Այ էս ամբողջի հիմքում հենց սա է ընկած, իրանք են մարդկանց մարդասպան սարքում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ստեղ ֆանատիկորեն պաշտպանում են զենք ունենալու իրավունքը: Պատերազմ կլինի, եթե էդպիսի բան փորձեն անել: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ իրանց քաղաքական կարիերան միանգամից կվերջանա:


Դավ, ավստրալիայում արել են... մեկի կարիերան էլ բարի ա գնացել, բայց երկիրը լավացել ա...

----------

Gayl (31.07.2015)

----------


## Gayl

> Դավ, ավստրալիայում արել են... մեկի կարիերան էլ բարի ա գնացել, բայց երկիրը լավացել ա...


Որ ուզենան կանեն, բայց երևի իրանց ձեռ չի տալիս:
Մեֆ ախպեր բա դու զենք զինամթերք չունե՞ս :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որ ուզենան կանեն, բայց երևի իրանց ձեռ չի տալիս:
> Մեֆ ախպեր բա դու զենք զինամթերք չունե՞ս


ապեր, մեծ փողեր են ֆռֆռում ու մարդիկ չեն հրաժարվում... ես ի՞նչ զենք... ինձնից ի՞նչ կրակող

----------


## Gayl

> ապեր, մեծ փողեր են ֆռֆռում ու մարդիկ չեն հրաժարվում... ես ի՞նչ զենք... ինձնից ի՞նչ կրակող


Ոստիկաններից պաշտպանվելու համար :Jpit:

----------


## Vaio

Օհայո նահանգում սեւամորթին գնդակահարած ոստիկանը գրավի դիմաց ազատ է արձակվել

Ոստիկան Ռեյ Թենսինգը, որը մեղադրվում է Օհայո նահանգում *սեւամորթ տղամարդու սպանության մեջ, ազատ է արձակվել մեկ մլն դոլարի գրավի դիմաց*, հաղորդում է «Ռեյթերսը»:
Ատենակալների դատարանը սպիտակամորթ ոստիկանին սպանության մեղադրանք է ներկայացրել: Ցինցինատի քաղաքի դատարանում մի քանի ժամ տեւած լսումներից հետո ոստիկանին ազատ են արձակել: Նա լսումների ժամանակ իրեն մեղավոր չի ճանաչել, հաղորդում է «ՌԻԱ նովոստին»:
Մեղադրյալը հուլիսի 19-ին սպանել էր *10 երեխաների հայր* 43-ամյա Սամուել Դյուբոզին, ով այդ պահին մեքենայի ղեկին է եղել: 
Ոստիկանը կանգնեցրել է վարորդին եւ պահանջել վարորդական իրավունքը: 
*Սեւամորթ տղամարդը վարորդական իրավունքի փոխարեն ոստիկանին շշով ալկոհոլ է առաջարկել: Ոստիկանը հայտարարել է, որ վարորդը փորձել է փախչել դեպքի վայրից*:

---------------
1. Փաստորեն, եթե մարդը *թեկուզև* չի ենթարկվել ՃՈ-ի պահանջին, չի կանգնել, ուրեմն մարդուն պետքա սպանել? Սա էլ ԱՄՆ-ի դեմոկրատիան:
2. Պատկերացնում եք Հայաստանում սպանության համար մարդուն գրավի դիմաց ազատ արձակեն?

----------

Gayl (01.08.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Արդեն 735 զոհ: նոր էս թեման էլի աչքովս ընկավ ֆեյսում, եկա պատասխանեմ: Էն բոլոր մարդկանց ովքեր սկսւոմ են հարցնել, թե նշածդ դեպքերից քանիսն են ոչ օրինաչափ եղել և այլն: Ուրեմն եթե թեման բացել եմ, պիտի նստեմ 735 գործ մանրամասն ուսումնասիրե՞մ, որ ասեմ՝ էս դեպքում սե՞նց: 735 ԹԻՎԸ ՈՉ ՕՐԻՆԱՉԱՓ Ա: Եթե երկրում էդ աստիճան բառդակ վիճակ ա, որ ամիս 100 անկառավարելի հանցագործ կա, որինչ պետք ա տեղում գյուլլել, ուրեմն պետք ա արտակարգ իրավիճակ հայտարարել, ոստիկաններին ավտոմատներով լցնել փողոցնրը, բոլոր կասկածելի մարդկանց հատ-հատ ստուգել, որովհետև մանյակներ են վխտում երկրում: Ոչ թե ով դուրդ չեկավ, տեղում գյուլլել, թե օրինականություն ենք հաստատում: Հա, Հայաստանում կգտնվի մի 735 գյուլլման արժանի մարդ, բայց դա ախր Հայաստանը չի, Ամերիկան ա, հետո Հայաստանի գյուլվելիքները սաղ պաշտոնյաներ են, մեծահարուստներ կամ նրանց լակոտներ, ովքեր իրոք վտանգ են սպառնում հասարակությանը, համոզված եմ՝ ԱՄՆ-ում էլ կլինեն: Հիմա ես եմ ձեզ հարցնում, էդ սպանվածներից քանի՞ս են ապահովված ընտանիքներից, համոզված եմ՝ 99 տոկոսը աղքատներ են կամ միջինից ցածր հնարավորությունների տեր ընտանիքներից, ում կարելի ա անպատիժ սպանել: Ու էս մեծ-մեծ որ խոսւոմ են, թե բա ապեր սենց են օրինականություն տարածում, էդ մեծ-մեծ խոսացողներն ավելի շատ են վտանգի տակ ոստիկանության կողմից պատահաբար խփվելու, քան հասարակության համար իրոք վտանգ ստեղծող մարդիկ:

----------

Լուսաբեր (17.11.2015), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2015), Տրիբուն (22.08.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Շին ջան... տենց պարզ ու հասարակ չի, բայց յաստատ ասածիդ մեջ ճշմարտությունը շատ ա

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան... տենց պարզ ու հասարակ չի, բայց յաստատ ասածիդ մեջ ճշմարտությունը շատ ա


Մեֆ, ճիշտ ես, ուղղակի ներվայնանում եմ էս սուտի գիտակիցությունից, թե ապրեն, բան, օրենք: Եթե մենք քաքի մեջ ենք, նենց չի, որ Ամերիկայում ամեն բան իդեալական ա, ու բաներ կան, որ կարելի ա չհավանել ու արտահայտվել էդ մասին: Ու եթե մեկին դուր ա գալիս, որ գողին կարելի ա տեղում գյուլլել, ով չի հասկանում, թե դա առնվազն անկառավարելիության կարա հասցնի, ու որ էս տվյալները ոստիկանության տրամադրած տվյալներ են, ու բնականաբար բոլոր դեպքերի համար իրանք ՛արդարացում՛՛ ունեն, ես չգիտեմ ինչ քննարկեմ էդ մարդու հետ:

----------

Լուսաբեր (17.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Հասանք 1000-ի, ջան եմ ասել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես կարծիքս չեմ փոխել։ Նոր մի բան հիշեցի։

Սկաուտ եղածս տարիներին գնում էինք բանակումների՝ հանքավանում վրանների տակ մի շաբաթ ապրում, գալիս էինք։ Ամեն գիշեր 2 ժամ պահակ էինք կանգնում, ձեռքերս մի եքա նիզակի պես բան բռնած (իրականում վրանների հենասյուն էր)՝ հաստ փայտ, մի ծայրին սուր երկաթով։ Դրանով մի հարմածով կարելի էր մարդ սպանել։

Խմբապետերն ասել էին, որ անծանոթ մարդ մոտենալիս 3 անգամ գոռանք «կանգնիր» ու չենթարկվելու դեպքում տանք սպանենք։ Պատասխանատվությունն իրանց վրա էր։ Էս սպանությունների մեծ մասը հենց էդ կարգի դեպքեր են։

Նայի էս վիդեոն՝ թեև դեպքերն ԱՄՆ-ում չեն, բայց լրիվ նույն թեմայի մեջ ա. կարային և չսպանեին։

http://neurod.ru/news/65274

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հասանք 1000-ի, ջան եմ ասել:


Դե բա էս նայի ... Փիս աղմուկ ա բարձրացրել ԱՄՆ-ում:

Chicago protesters march as police release video of officer shooting teen

17 տարեկան անչափահասը, դանակով զինված, վազում ա փողոցով ու խիստ վտանգ ա ներկայացնում հասարակության համար: Ոստիկանական ավտոմեքենան մոտենում ա, ոստիկանը դուրս գալիս ու, բլյա, *16* հատ կրակում ա վրեն ու հաջողությամբ չեզոքացնում ա էս համաշխարհային վտանգը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հերթական «խեղճ» զոհը։

http://neurod.ru/news/68730

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1ac_1460073499

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էլի ես։

Կինը զանգում ա ոստիկանություն, ոստիկանին ներս ա թողնում, որտեղ նրա վրա հարձակվում ա ամուսինը։
Ոստիկանը փորձում ա էլեկտրաշոկով վնասազերծի, չի ստացվում։
Անասունը ոստիկանին գցում ա գետնին ու սկսում խփել։ Մոտենում ա 2-րդ ոստիկանը, էլի փորձում էլեկտրաշոկ, ու վերջում ատրաճանակով սպանում ա։




Իմ համար որ լրիվ OK ա սենց քաղաքացիներից քաղաքը մաքրելը։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էլի ես։
> 
> Կինը զանգում ա ոստիկանություն, ոստիկանին ներս ա թողնում, որտեղ նրա վրա հարձակվում ա ամուսինը։
> Ոստիկանը փորձում ա էլեկտրաշոկով վնասազերծի, չի ստացվում։
> Անասունը ոստիկանին գցում ա գետնին ու սկսում խփել։ Մոտենում ա 2-րդ ոստիկանը, էլի փորձում էլեկտրաշոկ, ու վերջում ատրաճանակով սպանում ա։
> 
> Իմ համար որ լրիվ OK ա սենց քաղաքացիներից քաղաքը մաքրելը։


Մեկ մեկ մտածում եմ, որ կարող ա միշտ չի, որ պետք է սաղ անադեկվատներին գնդակահարել, կարող ա ժամանակավոր քնացնել ա պետք, հետո դեղեր, հոգեբանական թերապիա, ժամանակավոր մեկուսացում, կարող ա դզվեն, եսի՞մ... 
Էս սպանվողների մի մասը հնարավոր է անմեղսունակ են ու տարբեր պատճառներով են հասել էդ վիճակին, բարդ ա… Ասենք ակնհայտ հրազեն չունեցողներին կարելի էր ուրիշ ձևերով զսպել, էս դարում լիքը մեթոդներ կան:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.12.2017), Տրիբուն (12.12.2017)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Մեկ մեկ մտածում եմ, որ կարող ա միշտ չի, որ պետք է սաղ անադեկվատներին գնդակահարել, կարող ա ժամանակավոր քնացնել ա պետք, հետո դեղեր, հոգեբանական թերապիա, ժամանակավոր մեկուսացում, կարող ա դզվեն, եսի՞մ... 
> Էս սպանվողների մի մասը հնարավոր է անմեղսունակ են ու տարբեր պատճառներով են հասել էդ վիճակին, բարդ ա… Ասենք ակնհայտ հրազեն չունեցողներին կարելի էր ուրիշ ձևերով զսպել, էս դարում լիքը մեթոդներ կան:


Շատ լավ կլիներ, բայց շատ դեպքերում իրադրությունը նենց ա լինում, որ կամ պետք ա կյանքից զրկես կամ էլ ինքն ա մեկին զրկելու կյանքից: Այսինքն՝ բռնելու, քնացնելու ու մյուս տարբերակները կիրառելուն նախապատրաստվելու ու իրագործելու համար պրակտիկորեն կարա ժամանակ չըլնի: Նենց որ, օրենքի տրամաբանությունն էլ ա նենց, որ ոտնձգողին կյանքից զրկելն անհրաժեշտ պաշտպանության իրավաչափության սահմաններում հանցագործություն չի համարվում: 
Բացի էդ, մյուս կողմից որ նայում ես, հասարակության համար նաև հետագա հնարավոր վտանգ ա չեզոքացվում:

----------

Peace (12.12.2017), Աթեիստ (12.12.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էլի ես։
> 
> Կինը զանգում ա ոստիկանություն, ոստիկանին ներս ա թողնում, որտեղ նրա վրա հարձակվում ա ամուսինը։
> Ոստիկանը փորձում ա էլեկտրաշոկով վնասազերծի, չի ստացվում։
> Անասունը ոստիկանին գցում ա գետնին ու սկսում խփել։ Մոտենում ա 2-րդ ոստիկանը, էլի փորձում էլեկտրաշոկ, ու վերջում ատրաճանակով սպանում ա։
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Իմ համար որ լրիվ OK ա սենց քաղաքացիներից քաղաքը մաքրելը։


Նայում եմ վիդեոն շարքային դիլետանտի աչքերով․ Առաջին ոստիականի գործողությունները, ոնց որ վերջին կլասի չմո լինի, տարրական ինքնապաշտպանական ունակություններից զուրկ։ Կապիկի պես թռվռում ու փախնում ա, վերջում էլ էշի պես լոշվում ա գետնին ու ոտներն ա տնգում, որ էտ անասունը ոտից բռնի։ Է՞ս ա ամերիկացի միջին ոստիկանի վիճակը։

Երկրորդ ոսիկանը վրայա հասնում, ու հնարավոր տաս տարբերակներից (գազվի բալոն, դուբինկա, էլոկտրաշոկ ․․․ վերջին հաշվով կրակել ոտքին ու վիրավորել) ընտրում ա ամենառադիկալը, կրակում ա ուղիղ դոշին։ Անասուն էլի։ Ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի արտառոց դեպք։

----------

LisBeth (12.12.2017), Sambitbaba (12.12.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Տրիբուն, եթե մարդն ուզում ա հանցագործին սպանի, խի՞ ոտին կրակի  :Shok: 

Իսկ ուզում ա սպանի, որտև եթե դա հարձակվում ա լրիվ նորմալ ներկայացած օրենքի պատշպանի վրա ու սկսում քացով խփել, ուրեմն սպանել ա պետք։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, եթե մարդն ուզում ա հանցագործին սպանի, խի՞ ոտին կրակի 
> 
> Իսկ ուզում ա սպանի, որտև եթե դա հարձակվում ա լրիվ նորմալ ներկայացած օրենքի պատշպանի վրա ու սկսում քացով խփել, ուրեմն սպանել ա պետք։


Ինչ ասեմ, ապեր, քո համար սպանելը էտքան պարզ ու հեշտ ընդունվող որոշում ա, իմ համար՝ չէ։ Ոստիկանը մարդ սպանելու համար չի, ու մինչև իրա մարդ սպանել ցանկանալը, իրան օրենքը մի քանի այլ տարբերակներ ա ընձեռել։ Իմ համար տենց հեշտ մարդ սպանելու որոշում ընդունող զինված ոստիկանը էտ քացով հարձակվող անզեն աննոռմալից հազար անգամ վտանգավոր ա։

----------

LisBeth (12.12.2017), Mephistopheles (14.12.2017), Mr. Annoying (12.12.2017), Rammstein (13.12.2017), Sambitbaba (12.12.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (12.12.2017), Արամ (12.12.2017), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2017), Շինարար (12.12.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինչ ասեմ, ապեր, քո համար սպանելը էտքան պարզ ու հեշտ ընդունվող որոշում ա, իմ համար՝ չէ։ Ոստիկանը մարդ սպանելու համար չի, ու մինչև իրա մարդ սպանել ցանկանալը, իրան օրենքը մի քանի այլ տարբերակներ ա ընձեռել։ Իմ համար տենց հեշտ մարդ սպանելու որոշում ընդունող զինված ոստիկանը էտ քացով հարձակվող անզեն աննոռմալից հազար անգամ վտանգավոր ա։


Ես մի քիչ սըրչ արեցի "Why do police shoot to kill?" թեմայով Կարճ ասած, ոստիկաններին սովորացնում են մահացու վտանգ զգալու դեպքում կրակել դոշին ու կրակել մինիմում մի քանի հատ, մնացած բոլոր տարբերակները համարելով ոչ էֆեկտիվ ու վտանգավոր: Մի խոսքով կյանքն ու դառը փորձը էս ռացիոնալիստներին ցույց է տվել, որ ճիշտը սպանելն ա… Էժան, արագ ու կարևորը առանց դատական քաշքշուկների լուծում:
Էլեկտրաշոկ, գազի բալոն, կարատե, այկիդո և այլն, թրեյնինգները ժամանակատար ու ծախսատար են, իսկ արդյունքը՝ ոչ էդքան էֆեկտիվ, այսինքն դուրս է գալիս, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ, տարեկան մի քանի հարյուր մարդ գյուլելը երկրի վրա ավելի էժան է նստում ֆինանսապես ու բարոյապես, քան մնացած մարդասիրական միջոցները…

----------

Աթեիստ (12.12.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես մի քիչ սըրչ արեցի "Why do police shoot to kill?" թեմայով Կարճ ասած, ոստիկաններին սովորացնում են մահացու վտանգ զգալու դեպքում կրակել դոշին ու կրակել մինիմում մի քանի հատ, մնացած բոլոր տարբերակները համարելով ոչ էֆեկտիվ ու վտանգավոր: Մի խոսքով կյանքն ու դառը փորձը էս ռացիոնալիստներին ցույց է տվել, որ ճիշտը սպանելն ա… Էժան, արագ ու կարևորը առանց դատական քաշքշուկների լուծում:
> Էլեկտրաշոկ, գազի բալոն, կարատե, այկիդո և այլն, թրեյնինգները ժամանակատար ու ծախսատար են, իսկ արդյունքը՝ ոչ էդքան էֆեկտիվ, այսինքն դուրս է գալիս, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ, տարեկան մի քանի հարյուր մարդ գյուլելը երկրի վրա ավելի էժան է նստում ֆինանսապես ու բարոյապես, քան մնացած մարդասիրական միջոցները…


Դրա համար էլ էտ երկրի պրեզիդենտը Թրափմն ա, էլի  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.12.2017), Sambitbaba (12.12.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դրա համար էլ էտ երկրի պրեզիդենտը Թրափմն ա, էլի


Նենց չի, որ դա Թրամփի հետ ա եկել, կամ էդ ա հանգեցրել Թրամփին  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նենց չի, որ դա Թրամփի հետ ա եկել, կամ էդ ա հանգեցրել Թրամփին


Սենց որ գնա, հաջորդը Հիտլերն ա լինելու ԱՄՆ-ի պրեզիդենտ։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դրա համար էլ էտ երկրի պրեզիդենտը Թրափմն ա, էլի


Ախպեր, թող էս երկրի պրոբլեմն էլ էս լինի հիմա :Ճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախպեր, թող էս երկրի պրոբլեմն էլ էս լինի հիմա :Ճ


Հա, բայց ձեր երկրի պրոբլեմը մի սարքեք պրոբլեմ ուրիշների գլխին, էլի, խնդրում ենք։  :LOL:  

Բայց լուրջ, մի օր առավոտը հելնում ա Հս Կորեան ա սաղ բնկաչությամբ բնաջնջում, մյուս օրը Երուսաղեմ ա ճանաչում ու արաբներին ա բնաջնջում։ Մարդը պսիխիկայի հետ կապված լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի։ Նորմալ երկրներում, իրա նմաններին, եթե չեն մեկուսացնում, գոնե under observation ա լինում։ Երկու շաբաթը մեկ բժիշկ ա այցելում, առավոտները հանգստացնող դեղեր են խմացնում։ Իսկ իրա ձեռը ատոմային ռումբեր են տվել։

----------

Sambitbaba (12.12.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (12.12.2017), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Թեմայ շրջանակներում, ու Վիշապի նշած հոդվածներից մեկից մի երկու մեջբերում։ 




> Why don't they use Tasers or other non-lethal weapons?
> 
> ․․․․․their safe use requires a great deal of training, and there are concerns that Tasers are occasionally misused or overused by officers.


Ասում ա, էլեկտրաշոկ չեն օգտագործում, քանի որ լրացուցիչ թրեյնինգ ա պահանջում, մեկ էլ հաճախ տեղին չի օգտագործում կամ չարաշահվում ա ոստիկանների կողմից։  :LOL:  Այսինքն, ավելի լավ ա տալ մարդուն սպանել, քան թե էլեկտրաշոկը չարաշահել, կամ օգտագրոծման թրեյնինգներ անել։ 




> Do officers need more training?
> ․․․․․
> Professor Haberfield, who provides leadership training to multiple agencies including the NYPD, said she would like to see more training given to police officers beyond the standard 15-17 weeks. She cited the example of Finland, where officers are trained for three years.
> ․․․
> Canterbury agreed that there needs to be more police training. But he said most police departments are understaffed and can't afford to pull officers off the streets for training.


15-17 շաբաթ պարապացնում են, ձեռները զենք են տալիս ու բաց են թողում մարդանց վրա։ Բա, բեսը կտան կսպանեն էլի։ Ուրիշ բանի ընդունակ չեն։  

Ու աշխարհի ամենահարուստ երկրի ոստիկանությանը գլխաքանակը չի հերիքում, որ գործից ազատեն ուղարկեն պարապելու, ասում են թող սենց կիսապարապած, զենքը վրեքը քուչեքում ման գան, մարդ խփեն։

----------

Sambitbaba (12.12.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (12.12.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա, բայց ձեր երկրի պրոբլեմը մի սարքեք պրոբլեմ ուրիշների գլխին, էլի, խնդրում ենք։  
> 
> Բայց լուրջ, մի օր առավոտը հելնում ա Հս Կորեան ա սաղ բնկաչությամբ բնաջնջում, մյուս օրը Երուսաղեմ ա ճանաչում ու արաբներին ա բնաջնջում։ Մարդը պսիխիկայի հետ կապված լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի։ Նորմալ երկրներում, իրա նմաններին, եթե չեն մեկուսացնում, գոնե under observation ա լինում։ Երկու շաբաթը մեկ բժիշկ ա այցելում, առավոտները հանգստացնող դեղեր են խմացնում։ Իսկ իրա ձեռը ատոմային ռումբեր են տվել։


Ախպեր, սա իրականում ավելի անշառ ա, քան Պուծինը, համենայն դեպս ամեն ինչ դեռևս գնում ա ըստ նախապես հայտնի պլանների :Ճ
Տենց, 27 կարկառուն հոգեբուժներ գնահատական են տվել, գիրք են գրել, բայց վայթե դեռ համոզիչ չի:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.12.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Թեմայ շրջանակներում, ու Վիշապի նշած հոդվածներից մեկից մի երկու մեջբերում։ 
> 
> 
> 
> Ասում ա, էլեկտրաշոկ չեն օգտագործում, քանի որ լրացուցիչ թրեյնինգ ա պահանջում, մեկ էլ հաճախ տեղին չի օգտագործում կամ չարաշահվում ա ոստիկանների կողմից։  Այսինքն, ավելի լավ ա տալ մարդուն սպանել, քան թե էլեկտրաշոկը չարաշահել, կամ օգտագրոծման թրեյնինգներ անել։ 
> 
> 
> 15-17 շաբաթ պարապացնում են, ձեռները զենք են տալիս ու բաց են թողում մարդանց վրա։ Բա, բեսը կտան կսպանեն էլի։ Ուրիշ բանի ընդունակ չեն։  
> 
> Ու աշխարհի ամենահարուստ երկրի ոստիկանությանը գլխաքանակը չի հերիքում, որ գործից ազատեն ուղարկեն պարապելու, ասում են թող սենց կիսապարապած, զենքը վրեքը քուչեքում ման գան, մարդ խփեն։


Դու համոզված ե՞ս, որ ոստիկանության քանակն ու թրեյինգները ավելացնելը ինչ որ ռեալ արդյունք ա տալու: Ինչ որ մի տեղ կարդացել էի, որ հաշվի առնելով բնակչության որակական հատկանիշները, ոստիկանության քանակը ավելացնելը պոտենցիալ մեծացնում ա հենց ոստիկանության մեջ հանցագործների քանակը: Այսինքն մի քիչ զոռ ա նորմալ, ադեկվատ, առանց բարդույթների մարդ ճարելն ու համոզելը որ էս երկրում ոստիկան աշխատի, որտեղ շուրջ բոլորը անադեկվատ տարածներ են :Ճ
Ու էս պահին ինձ թվում ա  ԱՄՆ-ի վիճակից դժգոհ են ավելի շատ Հայաստանում, քան թե ամերիկայում :Ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (12.12.2017)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Եվրոպաներում ու ամերիկաներում ոստիկանները տենց լիազորություններով օժտված են ոչ միայն դե յուրե, այլ նաև դե ֆակտո: Այսինքն՝ մարդկանց կյանքի ու առողջության համար վտանգ սպառնող հանցագործներին կյանքից զրկելիս նրանք կաշկանդված չեն ու վառ օրինակն էլ էս թեմայում բերված տվյալներն են: Միգուցե խնդիրն էն ա, որ ընդե իրավագիտակցությունը համեմատաբար ավելի բարձր ա: Ստեղի ոստիկանությունը դե յուրե նույնպիսի լիազորություններ ունի, բայց եթե փորփրեք ԶԼՄ-ները, տենց դեպքեր շատ քիչ կգտնեք, որովհետև ստեղ դա համարյա չի կիրառվում: Գործի բերումով ես առնչվել եմ շատ դեպքերի, որ ոստիկանը գերադասել ա ծեծ ուտի, բայց զենքը պատյանից չի հանել, մինչդեռ Ամերիկա կարող ա հանեին ու կհանեին, կկրակեին, կփռեին արևին ոտնձգողին: Որ օբյեկտիվ նայենք, Հայաստանում շարքային ոստիկանը սենց դեպքերում շատ ավելի խոցելի վիճակում ա ու օրենքով բավականաչափ պաշտպանված չի, որովհետև ամեն մի արձակած կրակոցի համար ծառայողական քննություններ, քաշքշուկներ, որոշ դեպքերում նաև քրեական գործերի տակ են ընկնում, որ էդքանը նախապես պատկերացնելով՝ վտանգավոր իրադրությունում շատերը գերադասում են չկրակել թեկուզ և ոտքին: 

Իսկ Ամերիկա տեղ ազատ խփում են ու էդքան շատ են խփում, որովհետև եթե իրանք դրանից հետո իրանց զեկուցագրերը ներկայացնեն, որ դիմադրություն ա ցույց տվել, նրանց չեն հարցնելու՝ բա ոնց, բա ինչ, բա հնարավոր չէր՝ առանց դրա և այլն: Ու տենց դեպքերում չարաշահելը կարա սովորական բան ըլնի, դիր խփի, անունը դիր, որ դիմադրել ա, երբ որոշ դեպքերում հնարավոր կլիներ նաև առանց կյանքից զրկելու չեզոքացնել վտանգը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու համոզված ե՞ս, որ ոստիկանության քանակն ու թրեյինգները ավելացնելը ինչ որ ռեալ արդյունք ա տալու: Ինչ որ մի տեղ կարդացել էի, որ հաշվի առնելով բնակչության որակական հատկանիշները, ոստիկանության քանակը ավելացնելը պոտենցիալ մեծացնում ա հենց ոստիկանության մեջ հանցագործների քանակը: Այսինքն մի քիչ զոռ ա նորմալ, ադեկվատ, առանց բարդույթների մարդ ճարելն ու համոզելը որ էս երկրում ոստիկան աշխատի, որտեղ շուրջ բոլորը անադեկվատ տարածներ են :Ճ


Դե common sense-ն ասում ա, որ թրեյնինգ անցած ոստիկանը թրենինգ չանցած ոստիկանից պիտի լավը լինի, չէ՞։ Այ, քանակի պահով բան չեմ կարա ասեմ։ Ես ԱՄՆ հասարակության մասին ավելի բարձր կարծիքի եմ, քան դու, կամ էտ հետազոտողները։ 300 միլիոնից կարելի ա մի երկու միլիոն որակով ու առանց հոգեբանական խնդիրների մարդ ջոկել, որ ոստիկան դառնա։ 




> Ու էս պահին ինձ թվում ա  ԱՄՆ-ի վիճակից դժգոհ են ավելի շատ Հայաստանում, քան թե ամերիկայում :Ճ


Ինձ որ ստիպակ ռնգեղջյուրների ու հյուսիսատլանտյան կետերի ճակատագիրն ավելի ա անհանգստացնում, քան ԱՄՆ ոստիկանների կողմից ամեն տարի սպանվող հազար ամերիկացիների ճակատագիրը։ Լրիվ լուրջ։ Եթե շատ են ուզում կարան ատրճանակները հավաքեն ձեռներից, կալաշնիկովներ բաժանեն։ Թող մի խոդով շրջապատի բոլոր պոտենցիալ վտանգները անվտանգ հեռավորությունից չեզոքացնեն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եվրոպաներում ու ամերիկաներում ոստիկանները տենց լիազորություններով օժտված են ոչ միայն դե յուրե, այլ նաև դե ֆակտո: Այսինքն՝ մարդկանց կյանքի ու առողջության համար վտանգ սպառնող հանցագործներին կյանքից զրկելիս նրանք կաշկանդված չեն ու վառ օրինակն էլ էս թեմայում բերված տվյալներն են: Միգուցե խնդիրն էն ա, որ ընդե իրավագիտակցությունը համեմատաբար ավելի բարձր ա: Ստեղի ոստիկանությունը դե յուրե նույնպիսի լիազորություններ ունի, բայց եթե փորփրեք ԶԼՄ-ները, տենց դեպքեր շատ քիչ կգտնեք, որովհետև ստեղ դա համարյա չի կիրառվում: Գործի բերումով ես առնչվել եմ շատ դեպքերի, որ ոստիկանը գերադասել ա ծեծ ուտի, բայց զենքը պատյանից չի հանել, մինչդեռ Ամերիկա կարող ա հանեին ու կհանեին, կկրակեին, կփռեին արևին ոտնձգողին: Որ օբյեկտիվ նայենք, Հայաստանում շարքային ոստիկանը սենց դեպքերում շատ ավելի խոցելի վիճակում ա ու օրենքով բավականաչափ պաշտպանված չի, որովհետև ամեն մի արձակած կրակոցի համար ծառայողական քննություններ, քաշքշուկներ, որոշ դեպքերում նաև քրեական գործերի տակ են ընկնում, որ էդքանը նախապես պատկերացնելով՝ վտանգավոր իրադրությունում շատերը գերադասում են չկրակել թեկուզ և ոտքին: 
> 
> Իսկ Ամերիկա տեղ ազատ խփում են ու էդքան շատ են խփում, որովհետև եթե իրանք դրանից հետո իրանց զեկուցագրերը ներկայացնեն, որ դիմադրություն ա ցույց տվել, նրանց չեն հարցնելու՝ բա ոնց, բա ինչ, բա հնարավոր չէր՝ առանց դրա և այլն: Ու տենց դեպքերում չարաշահելը կարա սովորական բան ըլնի, դիր խփի, անունը դիր, որ դիմադրել ա, երբ որոշ դեպքերում հնարավոր կլիներ նաև առանց կյանքից զրկելու չեզոքացնել վտանգը:


Դե Հայաստանը լրիվ ուրիշ հեքիաթ ա։ Մեր մոտ ոստիկանությունը գրեթե ծերից ծեր կոռումպացված ա ու գողականի հետ սերտաճած։ Շարքային ոստիկանը չի կարա իրանից ստատուսով բարձր աֆտարիտետի վրա ձեն, ձեռ ու ուր մնաց զենք բարձրացնի։ Ոստիկանապաետը զենքը ձեռից կառնի ու իրա ձեռով կմտցնի շարքային ոստիկանի քամակը, ախպերության խաթրին կպնելու համար։ Ասածս ինչ ա - նարինջն ու կառտոլը չենք կարա համեմատենք։ Մենք խորը միջնադարում ենք օրենքի գեակայության ու կիրառության տեսանկյունից։ Բայց էտ որ մի կերպ ամերիկացի ոստիկանի մարդ սպանելու մոլուցքը չի արդարացնում։

----------

Mr. Annoying (13.12.2017), _Հրաչ_ (13.12.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե common sense-ն ասում ա, որ թրեյնինգ անցած ոստիկանը թրենինգ չանցած ոստիկանից պիտի լավը լինի, չէ՞։ Այ, քանակի պահով բան չեմ կարա ասեմ։ Ես ԱՄՆ հասարակության մասին ավելի բարձր կարծիքի եմ, քան դու, կամ էտ հետազոտողները։ 300 միլիոնից կարելի ա մի երկու միլիոն որակով ու առանց հոգեբանական խնդիրների մարդ ջոկել, որ ոստիկան դառնա։


Տրիբուն ախպեր, եթե ԱՄՆ հասարակության մասին ավելի բարձր կարծիքի ես, ուրեմն պիտի մտածես, որ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ կան ԱՄՆ հասարակությունում ոստիկանների ու թրեյնինքի դեֆիցիտ ունենալու ու անադեկվատներին անմիջապես գյուլլելու, հակառակ դեպքում կստացվի որ ԱՄՆ հասարարակության տանձին չի էս խնդիրը, կամ էլ էնքան բութ են, չեն ֆայմում լուծել :Ճ
Իսկ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներից են այլընտրանքային աշխատանքի մեծ ընտրությունը ու ոստիկանի աշխատանքի վտանգավորությունը: 2016-ին 135 ոստիկան ա սպանվել, որը եթե նայում ես նույն տարում սպանված 965 հանցագործների և/կամ անադեկվատների ֆոնին, ապա ինձ հեչ չի թվում, որ ոստիկաններին պետք ա ավելի շատ կրթել, որ ավելի քիչ մարդ սպանեն, դու եղած ոստիկաններին էլ կկորցնես, եթե սկսես ոստիկանների նկատմամբ պահանջներդ բարձրացնել, սաղ օրը թրեյնինգներ անել ու բարոյական խրատներ կարդալ: Իսկ ինչի՞ մարդ հայտնվի կեղտի մեջ, եթե լիքը ուրիշ բարձր վարձատրվող գործ կա: Մի խոսքով բարդ ա, ԱՄՆ հասարակությունն էլ… խառն ա :Ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (13.12.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե Հայաստանը լրիվ ուրիշ հեքիաթ ա։ Մեր մոտ ոստիկանությունը գրեթե ծերից ծեր կոռումպացված ա ու գողականի հետ սերտաճած։ Շարքային ոստիկանը չի կարա իրանից ստատուսով բարձր աֆտարիտետի վրա ձեն, ձեռ ու ուր մնաց զենք բարձրացնի։ Ոստիկանապաետը զենքը ձեռից կառնի ու իրա ձեռով կմտցնի շարքային ոստիկանի քամակը, ախպերության խաթրին կպնելու համար։ Ասածս ինչ ա - նարինջն ու կառտոլը չենք կարա համեմատենք։ Մենք խորը միջնադարում ենք օրենքի գեակայության ու կիրառության տեսանկյունից։ Բայց էտ որ մի կերպ ամերիկացի ոստիկանի մարդ սպանելու մոլուցքը չի արդարացնում։


Բայց արի ու տես, նման բռի պայմանների դեպքում Հայաստանում մեկ ա ոստիկանների դեֆիցիտ չկա, ինչու՞: Որովհետև համ մեծ ալտերնատիվ  չկա, թե մտավոր աշխատանքի ասպարեզում, թե բանվորագյուղացիության մեջ, ոստիկանի կյանքն էլ շատ սարսափելի չի՝ կարող են պարապ ֆռֆցռալ, ընտրությունից ընտրություն էլ ցուցարար քաշքշել, ինչ վատ ա՞ որ: Սպանվելու վտանգ էլ առանձնապես չկա, մեր ամենածանր հանցագործությունը իրար խաբել-ֆռռցնելն ա, քաղաքացիների մեծամասնությունն էլ զինված չի:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.12.2017), Տրիբուն (13.12.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց արի ու տես, նման բռի պայմանների դեպքում Հայաստանում մեկ ա ոստիկանների դեֆիցիտ չկա, ինչու՞: Որովհետև համ մեծ ալտերնատիվ  չկա, թե մտավոր աշխատանքի ասպարեզում, թե բանվորագյուղացիության մեջ, ոստիկանի կյանքն էլ շատ սարսափելի չի՝ կարող են պարապ ֆռֆցռալ, ընտրությունից ընտրություն էլ ցուցարար քաշքշել, ինչ վատ ա՞ որ: Սպանվելու վտանգ էլ առանձնապես չկա, մեր ամենածանր հանցագործությունը իրար խաբել-ֆռռցնելն ա, քաղաքացիների մեծամասնությունն էլ զինված չի:


Հոպար, մի տարի առաջ Երևանի մեջտեղը ՊՊԾ գունդը երկու շաբաթ գրավված էր, իրա զոհերով ու վիրավորներով։

----------

Վիշապ (13.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մենակ ռեցիդիվիստներին (ներկա ու ապագա) սպանելով չի..
ԱՄՆ ոստիկանությունն ընդհանրապես հայտնի ա իր բրուտալությամբ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ախպեր, եթե ԱՄՆ հասարակության մասին ավելի բարձր կարծիքի ես, ուրեմն պիտի մտածես, որ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներ կան ԱՄՆ հասարակությունում ոստիկանների ու թրեյնինքի դեֆիցիտ ունենալու ու անադեկվատներին անմիջապես գյուլլելու, հակառակ դեպքում կստացվի որ ԱՄՆ հասարարակության տանձին չի էս խնդիրը, կամ էլ էնքան բութ են, չեն ֆայմում լուծել :Ճ
> Իսկ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներից են այլընտրանքային աշխատանքի մեծ ընտրությունը ու ոստիկանի աշխատանքի վտանգավորությունը: 2016-ին 135 ոստիկան ա սպանվել, որը եթե նայում ես նույն տարում սպանված 965 հանցագործների և/կամ անադեկվատների ֆոնին, ապա ինձ հեչ չի թվում, որ ոստիկաններին պետք ա ավելի շատ կրթել, որ ավելի քիչ մարդ սպանեն, դու եղած ոստիկաններին էլ կկորցնես, եթե սկսես ոստիկանների նկատմամբ պահանջներդ բարձրացնել, սաղ օրը թրեյնինգներ անել ու բարոյական խրատներ կարդալ: Իսկ ինչի՞ մարդ հայտնվի կեղտի մեջ, եթե լիքը ուրիշ բարձր վարձատրվող գործ կա: Մի խոսքով բարդ ա, ԱՄՆ հասարակությունն էլ… խառն ա :Ճ


Խիստ ռացիոնալ հասարակություն ա։ Վերցնում ենք սպանված հանցագործների թիվը, բաժանում ենք սպանված ոստիկանների թվի վրա, բազմապատկում ենք չինգիսխանի հաստատունով, 0.1։ Եթե 1-ից փոքր թիվ ա, ուրեմն կարելի ա ոստիկանների թրեյնիգի վրա փող ծախսել՝ ամեն սպանված հանցագործի միջին տարեկան եկամուտը բաժանած ոստիկանի բաց թողած աշխատանքային օրերի համար հնարավոր ստացվելիք երկատի կեսի վրա, չափով։ 

Ախպեր, բա մարդկությունը՞։

----------

Վիշապ (13.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Խիստ ռացիոնալ հասարակություն ա։ Վերցնում ենք սպանված հանցագործների թիվը, բաժանում ենք սպանված ոստիկանների թվի վրա, բազմապատկում ենք չինգիսխանի հաստատունով, 0.1։ Եթե 1-ից փոքր թիվ ա, ուրեմն կարելի ա ոստիկանների թրեյնիգի վրա փող ծախսել՝ ամեն սպանված հանցագործի միջին տարեկան եկամուտը բաժանած ոստիկանի բաց թողած աշխատանքային օրերի համար հնարավոր ստացվելիք երկատի կեսի վրա, չափով։


Սիրում եմ էս Տրիբունի հումորը էլի, հո զոռով չի ))))))





> Ախպեր, բա մարդկությունը՞։


Հոպար, դե ով մարդկություն բան պիտի խաղացնի, ուրեմն պիտի այլ մասնագիտություն իրեն ընտրի:
Իսկ եթե Ամերիկա տեղ որոշելա ոստիկան դառնա, ուրեմն նախօրոք պիտի հոգեպես պատրաստ լինի, որ լիքը անասունների հետա գործ ունենալու՝ սեփական կյանքը բազմիցս վտանգելով, ու շատ դեպքեր են լինելու, որ ինքն էլա ստիպված լինելու մարդու վրա կրակել:

Թմրանյութ ու զենք ճարելը խաղ ու պարա:
Անլեգալներն ու տարաբնույթ կրիմինալ էլեմենտներն էլ՝ ինչքան ուզես..

Այլ հարցա, որ էնտեղ շատ մարդ հնարավորա ոստիկան դառնա, որ իրան դզումա մարդ ծեծի և կամ սպանի՝ մնալով օրենքի սահմաններում:


Հայաստանի ոստիկանների հետ համեմատելուց էլ պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ հայ ոստիկանները մինչև ուղն ու ծուծը անգիր գիտեն հայ կրիմինալ էլեմենտի գործելաոճը:
Բայց պատկերացրեք, որ երկրում առկա լիներ հազար տեսակի մարդ՝ իրա վարք ու բարքով, ու ամեն մի տարր ունենար միայն իրեն հատուկ աշխարհահայացք ու գործելաոճ:
Դե հիմա հաշվեք, թե քանի տարի պիտի ձգվեյին էդ թրեյնինգները, որ սաղ հասցնեյին սովորել, թե ում հետ ոնց վարվեն:

Բայց իհարկե վերը ասածս չի արդարացնում ԱՄՆ-ի 15-17 շաբաթ ոստիկանական դպրոցը..

----------

Աթեիստ (13.12.2017), Վիշապ (13.12.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց իհարկե վերը ասածս չի արդարացնում ԱՄՆ-ի 15-17 շաբաթ ոստիկանական դպրոցը..


Էս գեղեցիկ տողի վրա առաջարկում եմ դիտել․  Training Day ֆիլմը Denzel Washington-ի և Ethan Hawke-ի մասնակցությամբ։

----------

Աթեիստ (13.12.2017), Վիշապ (13.12.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, մի տարի առաջ Երևանի մեջտեղը ՊՊԾ գունդը երկու շաբաթ գրավված էր, իրա զոհերով ու վիրավորներով։


Դե սաղ Հայաստանում ընդհամենը մի 5-6 հոգի ընդվզող ճարվեց, էն էլ վերջում հանձնվեցին ու գնացին բանտ: Ու հիմա խրեն, թե էլ զինված պոտենցիալ ապստամբներ կճարենք Հայաստանում: 
Հետևաբար ՀՀ ոստիկանին սպառնացող վտանգը մաքսիմում կարող է մուննաթը, նավսն ու անեծքը լինել, ու դրանց սաղի դեմ իրենք իմունիտետ ունեն :Ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (14.12.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե սաղ Հայաստանում ընդհամենը մի 5-6 հոգի ընդվզող ճարվեց, էն էլ վերջում հանձնվեցին ու գնացին բանտ: Ու հիմա խրեն, թե էլ զինված պոտենցիալ ապստամբներ կճարենք Հայաստանում: 
> Հետևաբար ՀՀ ոստիկանին սպառնացող վտանգը մաքսիմում կարող է մուննաթը, նավսն ու անեծքը լինել, ու դրանց սաղի դեմ իրենք իմունիտետ ունեն :Ճ


էսօր ԱԱԾ-ն խոսքդ շաքարով կտրեց  :LOL: 

Հայաստանում նախապատրաստվել է ահաբեկություն. ԱԱԾ հայտարարությունը

----------

Ձայնալար (15.12.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց պատկերացրեք, որ երկրում առկա լիներ հազար տեսակի մարդ՝ իրա վարք ու բարքով, ու ամեն մի տարր ունենար միայն իրեն հատուկ աշխարհահայացք ու գործելաոճ:
> Դե հիմա հաշվեք, թե քանի տարի պիտի ձգվեյին էդ թրեյնինգները, որ սաղ հասցնեյին սովորել, թե ում հետ ոնց վարվեն:


Գաղթական հոպար, դու էլ հո բելգիացի տղա ես։ Բելգիան էլ, Աստված տվել չի խնայել, ինչ գույնի ու ջուռի մարդ ասես չունի։ Նենց որ, իրա վարքով ու բարքով ամեն տեսակի մարդ ունենալը ԱՄՆ բացառիկությունը չի։ ՄԹ-ն էլ ա տենց, Ֆրանսիան էլ, Գերմանիան էլ, Բելգիան էլ, կարող ա մի բան էլ ավել։ Բելգիայում էլ բնակչության խտությունը մոտ տաս անգամ ԱՄՆ-ից բարձր ա։ Սաղիցս լավ գիտես, թե ինչքան փողոցային հանցագործություն ու գողություն ա ամեն օր Բրյուսելում լինում։ Վիճակագրություն կոնկրետ չգիտեմ, բայց ԱՄՆ-ից շատ քիչ չի էլի։ Կարող ա նույնիսկ շատ լինի։ Բայց, Բելգիայում փողոցում ոստիկանները ափաշքյարա մարդ չեն սպանուm։ Ու նենց չի, որ դրանից Բելգիան ավելի վատ երկիր ա դառել քան ԱՄՆ-ը։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական հոպար, դու էլ հո բելգիացի տղա ես։ Բելգիան էլ, Աստված տվել չի խնայել, ինչ գույնի ու ջուռի մարդ ասես չունի։ Նենց որ, իրա վարքով ու բարքով ամեն տեսակի մարդ ունենալը ԱՄՆ բացառիկությունը չի։ ՄԹ-ն էլ ա տենց, Ֆրանսիան էլ, Գերմանիան էլ, Բելգիան էլ, կարող ա մի բան էլ ավել։ Բելգիայում էլ բնակչության խտությունը մոտ տաս անգամ ԱՄՆ-ից բարձր ա։ Սաղիցս լավ գիտես, թե ինչքան փողոցային հանցագործություն ու գողություն ա ամեն օր Բրյուսելում լինում։ Վիճակագրություն կոնկրետ չգիտեմ, բայց ԱՄՆ-ից շատ քիչ չի էլի։ Կարող ա նույնիսկ շատ լինի։ Բայց, Բելգիայում փողոցում ոստիկանները ափաշքյարա մարդ չեն սպանուm։ Ու նենց չի, որ դրանից Բելգիան ավելի վատ երկիր ա դառել քան ԱՄՆ-ը։


Իրականում Բելգիայում մի խայտառակ վիճակա՝ շատ մեղմ արտահայտված:
Չեմ կարող պնդել, թե դրությունն ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե շուտ-շուտ փողոցներում մարդ խփեյին, բայց նենց ոնց հիմա կա՝ սովորական քաղաքացին բացարձակ իրեն անվտանգ չի զգում, առավել ևս՝ մեծ քաղաքներում:

Նույն Բրյուսելում թաղամասեր կան, ուր ոստիկանները վախենում են մտնել..
Չէ, տառասխալ չկար..
Ոստիկաննե՛րը.. վախենում են..

Էս վերջերս Հոլանդիայի գլխավոր ռասիստ  Խեռտ Վիլդերսը որոշել էր էս հարցին ընթացք տալ, կապնվել էր Բելգիայի իր գործընկերների հետ ու հայտարարել էին, թե պատրաստվում են գալ ու զբոսնել բրյուսելյան էդ թաղամասերում:
Բանը հասավ նրան, որ հայտարարված օրվա նախորդ օրը Բրյուսելի քաղաքապեռարանից արգելք դրեցին հոլանդական ու բելգիական դեպուտատների էդ զբոսանքի վրա:
Իբր որ երկուստեք պրովոկացիաներ չլինեն:

Հեռու չգնանք՝ Փարիզի պայթյունների գլխավոր կասկածյալը կես տարուց ավել Բրյուսելում էր հանգիստ ապրում՝ իրենց մարոկկացիների թաղամասում:
Երբ ոստիկանները պատահմամբ իմացան ու օպերացիա սկսեցին, պարզվեց, որ շուրջ բոլորը սաղ հարևանությունը խաբար էր, թե դա ովա ու ինչիա թաքնվում:


Էս վերջերս էլ կողքի թեմայում էի բան գրել էս կապակցությամբ.




> Հղումով վիդեո կա, թե ինչպես են մարդիկ տոնում իրենց ուրախությունը:
> 
> Կայքը հայտնում է նաև հրշեջ գումարտակի պատմությունը, թե ինչպես են նրանք հայտնվել ամբոխի քարատարափի տակ, երբ տեղ են հասել՝ այրվող մեքենան հանգցնելու:



Նենց մեկումեջ լսում ես նորություններից, որ էստեղ կամ էնտեղ զինված մարդա հարձակվել ոստիկանների կամ զինվորականների վրա ու վերջիններն էլ ստիպված սպանել են:
Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ իրավիճակը հեչ էլ պետական ուժայինների կոնտռոլի տակ չի, անկախ էն հանգամանքից, որ բոլոր փողոցները, կայարանները, օդանավակայաններն ու մարդաշատ տեղերը լցված են մինչև ատամները զինված զինվորականներով:

ՄԻ միջի այլոց՝ մի 2-3 շաբաթ առաջ էլ էլի Բրյուսելում թուրքերն ու քրդերն էին մասսայական իրար դեմ պատերազմում..
ՈՒ տևական ժամանակ շարունակվող էս տուրուդմբոցի դեմ ոստիկանները փաստացի անզոր էին գործնական ինչ-որ քայլեր անելով՝ կանխեր միջադեպը:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.12.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս վերջերս Հոլանդիայի գլխավոր ռասիստ  *Խեռտ* Վիլդերսը որոշել էր


 :LOL: 
չէ հա ․․․

----------

Աթեիստ (14.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> չէ հա ․․․


Հը-բը )))

----------


## Վիշապ

> էսօր ԱԱԾ-ն խոսքդ շաքարով կտրեց 
> 
> Հայաստանում նախապատրաստվել է ահաբեկություն. ԱԱԾ հայտարարությունը


Հա, դե… Մնում ա հասկանալ, հայերս ֆեյբուքյան հայտարարություններից ինչքանով ենք ղզղնում ու ապստամբում, իբր ժողովուրդը գազազած չգիտեր ինչ աներ, սպասում էր մեկը ֆեյսբուքով հուշի  :Jpit: 
Մեր չմո ԱԱԾ-ն լավ կլիներ իրենց կորած քաղաքացիներին պաշտպաներ թուրքերից, Զավեն Կարապետյանին մոռացանք չէ՞ շատ արագ… Ֆեյսբուքում հայտարարություններ են գտել հերոսները, ի՞նչ օպերատիվ են արա…

----------

Տրիբուն (15.12.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> էսօր ԱԱԾ-ն խոսքդ շաքարով կտրեց 
> 
> Հայաստանում նախապատրաստվել է ահաբեկություն. ԱԱԾ հայտարարությունը

----------

Վիշապ (20.12.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

(տեղափոխված գրառում)

----------


## Վահիկ

> 


Տխրեցի ահավոր, քանզի հողն հայոց տառապում է արդեն մի քանի դարամյակ է  :Hands Up:

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս ամերիկյան արդարություն պահանջող մասսան դժվարություն ունի հասկանալու, որ ոստիկանությունը հասարակության (իրենց) հայելին ա, այսինքն լիքը ագրեսիվ, կամ կարգուկանոնի չենթարկվող տխմարներ երևի մտածում են, որ ոստիկանները պետք է լինեն կարգապահ ու համբերատար հրեշտակներ  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (01.06.2020), Աթեիստ (31.05.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս շքեղ ֆիլմը սաղ կարելի ա լրիվ սենց կտորների բաժանել, բայց կոնկրետ էս կտորը ահավոր լավ բնութագրում ա ԱՄՆ-ի հիմիկվա վիճակը։

----------

Quyr Qery (02.06.2020), Varzor (01.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս ամերիկյան արդարություն պահանջող մասսան դժվարություն ունի հասկանալու, որ ոստիկանությունը հասարակության (իրենց) հայելին ա, այսինքն լիքը ագրեսիվ, կամ կարգուկանոնի չենթարկվող տխմարներ երևի մտածում են, որ ոստիկանները պետք է լինեն կարգապահ ու համբերատար հրեշտակներ


Հոպար, եթե հասարակությունը տենց իդելական կարգապահ ու օրինապահ լիներ, ոստիկանության կարիք չէր լինի ընդհանրապես։ Ու մենակ ԱՄՆ-ում չէ, ամբողջ աշխարհում։ Հա, հասարակությունը կարա նաև ոռի դրսևորումներով հանդես գա, կարա ավտո ջարդի, բողոքի, պաժառ տա։ Բայց ոստիկանությանը մեկա պիտի օրինապահության էտալոն լինի, որ կարողանա էտ պաժառ տվողին բռնի։

----------

Freeman (01.06.2020), Quyr Qery (02.06.2020), Sambitbaba (31.05.2020), Varzor (01.06.2020), Շինարար (01.06.2020), Ուլուանա (01.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, եթե հասարակությունը տենց իդելական կարգապահ ու օրինապահ լիներ, ոստիկանության կարիք չէր լինի ընդհանրապես։ Ու մենակ ԱՄՆ-ում չէ, ամբողջ աշխարհում։ Հա, հասարակությունը կարա նաև ոռի դրսևորումներով հանդես գա, կարա ավտո ջարդի, բողոքի, պաժառ տա։ Բայց ոստիկանությանը մեկա պիտի օրինապահության էտալոն լինի, որ կարողանա էտ պաժառ տվողին բռնի։


Հոպար, յուղ մի վառի  :LOL:  Օրինապահության էտալոնն ու համբերությունից դուրս եկած սադիստը տարբեր բաներ են: Ոստիկանը սաղի նման մարդ ա միս ու արյունով ու ներվերով: Ոստիկանությանը քննադատողներից և ոչ մեկը երբեք չի իր օրինակով չի կարող ապացուցել էդ «էտալոնի» պրակտիկ գոյությունը: Մարդիկ դեպքերի մեծամասնությունում ստանում են էն վերաբերմունքը, ինչին իրենք արժանի են:

----------

Varzor (01.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հոպար, յուղ մի վառի  Օրինապահության էտալոնն ու համբերությունից դուրս եկած սադիստը տարբեր բաներ են: Ոստիկանը սաղի նման մարդ ա միս ու արյունով ու ներվերով: Ոստիկանությանը քննադատողներից և ոչ մեկը երբեք չի իր օրինակով չի կարող ապացուցել էդ «էտալոնի» պրակտիկ գոյությունը: Մարդիկ դեպքերի մեծամասնությունում ստանում են էն վերաբերմունքը, ինչին իրենք արժանի են:


Չէ ապեր, սաղի նման չի, ոստիկանություն ա։ Սադիստը պիտի ոստիկան չլինի։ Ու ոչ մեկը պարտավիոր չի ոստիկանությանը օրինակ ծառայի, էտ ոստիկանությունը պիտի մնացածին օրինակ ծառայի։ 

Քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս, որ եթե ամերկայում նառկամաններ ու սադիստներ կան, նորմալ ա ախպեր, ոստիկաններն էլ իրանց պես մարդ են, կարան հանգիստ նառկաման ու սադիստ լինեն։ Բըլին, բա էլ ու՞մ խեռին ա ոստիկանությունը։ Հենա մենք մեզնով յոլլա կգնանք էլի։

----------

Freeman (01.06.2020), Quyr Qery (02.06.2020), Varzor (01.06.2020), Ծլնգ (01.06.2020), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2020), Շինարար (01.06.2020), Ուլուանա (01.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ ապեր, սաղի նման չի, ոստիկանություն ա։ Սադիստը պիտի ոստիկան չլինի։ Ու ոչ մեկը պարտավիոր չի ոստիկանությանը օրինակ ծառայի, էտ ոստիկանությունը պիտի մնացածին օրինակ ծառայի։ 
> 
> Քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս, որ եթե ամերկայում նառկամաններ ու սադիստներ կան, նորմալ ա ախպեր, ոստիկաններն էլ իրանց պես մարդ են, կարան հանիստ նառկաման ու սադիստ լինեն։ Բըլին, բա էլ ու՞մ խեռին ա ոստիկանությունը։ Հենա մենք մեզնով յոլլա կգնանք էլի։


Ես նկատի ունեի, որ ավտո ջարդող հասարակությունը արժանի ա համբերությունից դուրս եկած ու իրավախախտին սադիստավարի սպանած ոստիկանների: Մեկ էլ էն հիմար հասարակությունը, որ ամեն ինչի մեջ մենակ ռասիզմ ա տեսնում ու ուրիշ պատճառ չի ուզում տեսնել: Մեդիան էլ էդ անգամ էլ հավեսով ոնց կարողացավ պրովոկացրեց ամբոխներին: Ու սրանք բողոքում են, որ Թրամփը ուզում ա կանտրոլ մտցնի մեդիայի նկատմամբ, այ ապուշներ, բա հասցրեք եք դրան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հոպար, յուղ մի վառի  Օրինապահության էտալոնն ու համբերությունից դուրս եկած սադիստը տարբեր բաներ են: Ոստիկանը սաղի նման մարդ ա միս ու արյունով ու ներվերով: Ոստիկանությանը քննադատողներից և ոչ մեկը երբեք չի իր օրինակով չի կարող ապացուցել էդ «էտալոնի» պրակտիկ գոյությունը: Մարդիկ դեպքերի մեծամասնությունում ստանում են էն վերաբերմունքը, ինչին իրենք արժանի են:


Գիտես, Վիշապ ջան: Ես, օրինակ շատ դեմ եմ մահապատժին: Բայց էս օրերին եկա այն մտքին, որ այն որոշ դեպքերում արդարացի է: Եվ առաջին հերթին նրանց համար, ում զենք կրելու իրավունք է տրված ու թույլատրված է իր պաշտպանության համար հանցագործ սպանել, իսկ նա իր այդ իրավունքն օգտագործում է անմեղ մարդ սպանելու համար:

Էդ ոստիկանին պետք էր կալանավորել ու ոչ թե տաս րոպե խեղդամահ անել, ինչպես ինքն արեց, այլ խեղդամահ անել տաս օրվա ընթացքում ի ցույց բոլորի: Հետո նոտ կխոսեինք հասարակության մասին: Իսկ նրան նույնիսկ չձերբակալեցին էլ սկզբում... Ու խնդրեմ քեզ արդյունքը. ասածդ հասարակությունը ոտքի ելավ... 
Ու եթե նման անհատներ կան, օրենքով թույլատրված մարդասպաններ, - ուրեմն ասածդ հասարակության մասին դատողություններ անել ոչ մի իմաստ չունի: 
Իմիջիայլոց, մի երկու օր առաջ էր, չէ՞,  ոչ թե հասարակության, այլ հենց դատողներից մեկն էր ասածդ հասարակությանը հրապարակայնորեն "հյումեն ռեսուրս" անվանել:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ու սրանք բողոքում են, որ Թրամփը ուզում ա կանտրոլ մտցնի մեդիայի նկատմամբ, այ ապուշներ, բա հասցրեք եք դրան:


Թրամփի ասածը ուրիշ բան է։ Եթե սոց․ ցանցը խմբագրում է օգտվողների տեղադրած content-ը, ուրեմն ԶԼՄ է, ու պիտի գործի համապատասխան օրինական դաշտում։ Post-ը flag անելը որպես "կասկածելի" կամ որպես "բռնությունը փառաբանող" նույնպես խմբագրման տեսակ է։ Այս հարցում ես լրիվ Թրամփի կողմն եմ։

----------

Freeman (01.06.2020), Quyr Qery (02.06.2020), Varzor (01.06.2020), Վիշապ (31.05.2020), Տրիբուն (01.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գիտես, Վիշապ ջան: Ես, օրինակ շատ դեմ եմ մահապատժին: Բայց էս օրերին եկա այն մտքին, որ այն որոշ դեպքերում արդարացի է: Եվ առաջին հերթին նրանց համար, ում զենք կրելու իրավունք է տրված ու թույլատրված է իր պաշտպանության համար հանցագործ սպանել, իսկ նա իր այդ իրավունքն օգտագործում է անմեղ մարդ սպանելու համար:
> 
> Էդ ոստիկանին պետք էր կալանավորել ու ոչ թե տաս րոպե խեղդամահ անել, ինչպես ինքն արեց, այլ խեղդամահ անել տաս օրվա ընթացքում ի ցույց բոլորի: Հետո նոտ կխոսեինք հասարակության մասին: Իսկ նրան նույնիսկ չձերբակալեցին էլ սկզբում... Ու խնդրեմ քեզ արդյունքը. ասածդ հասարակությունը ոտքի ելավ... 
> Ու եթե նման անհատներ կան, օրենքով թույլատրված մարդասպաններ, - ուրեմն ասածդ հասարակության մասին դատողություններ անել ոչ մի իմաստ չունի: 
> Իմիջիայլոց, մի երկու օր առաջ էր, չէ՞,  ոչ թե հասարակության, այլ հենց դատողներից մեկն էր ասածդ հասարակությանը հրապարակայնորեն "հյումեն ռեսուրս" անվանել:


Սամ, դու էլ մեդիայի կողմից մանիպուլացված ես։ Ես էլ սկզբից լուրերը նայեցի, ու ոստիկանին ինչ ասես հայհոյեցի։ Բայց մի քիչ մտածեցի, փորփրեցի, ավելի երկար վիդեոներ նայեցի, փուքսս թողեց։ Ու էն մասը, թե ոնց ա ստացվում, որ Ֆլոյդին չոքցնում են բորդյուրին, ոչ մի տեղ չկա, ակնհայտորեն կտրած ա։ Սկիզբը կա, սաղ տարածքը երեք կողմից նկարվում ա, ու այ էդ մասը չկա։ Հաստատ սադիզմ ա ու մարդասպանություն, ես դրա դեմ բան չասի։ Բայց էդ ոստիկանին օրենքով պետք է դատել ու սաղ հանգամանքները հաշվի առնել ու ինքը մեղմացնող հանգամանքներ ունի ինձ թվում ա։ Ամեն անադեկվատի սպանած ոստիկանի, որ դնենք 10 օրանոց խեղդամահ անենք, սաղ ոստիկանները կթքեն ու կբոյկոտեն, կամ ուրիշ գործ կգտնեն, այ էդ ժամանակ սաղ ամերիկան կքաքի ու կխառնվի իրար։ Առանց էն էլ նորմալ իսան ճարել ու ոստիկան ընդունելը պրոբլեմ ա։

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2020), Արէա (01.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես նկատի ունեի, որ ավտո ջարդող հասարակությունը արժանի ա համբերությունից դուրս եկած ու իրավախախտին սադիստավարի սպանած ոստիկանների:


Չէ, մեկա համաձայն չեմ։ Արժանի չի։  :LOL:  Ոստիկանությունը հենց նրա համար ա, որ ավտո ջարդող հասարակությանը կարգի հրավիրի։ Ոչ թե ասի, դե որ սրանք ավտո են ջարդում, ես էլ նախ․․․․ քաշեմ քթերս, հելնեմ սաղին կրակեմ։

Ոնց որ մեկը կոռոնայով գնա բժիշկի, բժիշկն ասի, սիկտիր եղի ստուց, ես էլ եմ կոռանա  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.06.2020), Sambitbaba (01.06.2020), Varzor (01.06.2020), Շինարար (01.06.2020), Ուլուանա (01.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Չէ, մեկա համաձայն չեմ։ Արժանի չի։  Ոստիկանությունը հենց նրա համար ա, որ ավտո ջարդող հասարակությանը կարգի հրավիրի։ Ոչ թե ասի, դե որ սրանք ավտո են ջարդում, ես էլ նախ․․․․ քաշեմ քթերս, հելնեմ սաղին կրակեմ։
> 
> Ոնց որ մեկը կոռոնայով գնա բժիշկի, բժիշկն ասի, սիկտիր եղի ստուց, ես էլ եմ կոռանա


Ապ, դու տեսությունն էս ասում՝ թո ոնց պիտի լինի և ինչ ենք ձգտում, բայց Վիշապը իրականությանը մոտ բանա ասում։ Էդ ոստիկանները օդից չեն ծնվում՝ նույն ժողովրդի միջից, նույն արժեհամակարգով դաստիարակված մարդիկ են։ Նույնը նաև էդ ոստիկանին գործի ընդունողը և այլն։ Ցանկացած հասարակական, քաղաքական և պետական կառույցի անձնակազմ իրենից ներկայացնում է հենց էդ կառույցները ձևավորող հասարակության վիճակը՝ տարբեր դրսևորումներով։
Եթե ոստիկանը պատանի տարիներին սև ու սպիտակ է արել, երիտասարդ տարիներին էլ է արել, ապա ոստիկան դառնալուց հետո էլ կանի՝ գիտակցված կամ ենթագիտակցաբար։

Թրամփը հաստատ պիտի հիշի, որ իրա պուճուր վախտերով սևերը ավտոբուսում ուրիշ տեղ էին նստում, իսկ սխալ տեղ նստելու համար ծեծ էին ուտում։

Հենց էդ զուգահեռով էլ մեր ոստկանությունն է՝ տասնամյակների կաշառակեր և կաշառատու հասարակության արտացոլումն է։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, դու էլ մեդիայի կողմից մանիպուլացված ես։ Ես էլ սկզբից լուրերը նայեցի, ու ոստիկանին ինչ ասես հայհոյեցի։ Բայց մի քիչ մտածեցի, փորփրեցի, ավելի երկար վիդեոներ նայեցի, փուքսս թողեց։ Ու էն մասը, թե ոնց ա ստացվում, որ Ֆլոյդին չոքցնում են բորդյուրին, ոչ մի տեղ չկա, ակնհայտորեն կտրած ա։ Սկիզբը կա, սաղ տարածքը երեք կողմից նկարվում ա, ու այ էդ մասը չկա։ Հաստատ սադիզմ ա ու մարդասպանություն, ես դրա դեմ բան չասի։ Բայց էդ ոստիկանին օրենքով պետք է դատել ու սաղ հանգամանքները հաշվի առնել ու ինքը մեղմացնող հանգամանքներ ունի ինձ թվում ա։ Ամեն անադեկվատի սպանած ոստիկանի, որ դնենք 10 օրանոց խեղդամահ անենք, սաղ ոստիկանները կթքեն ու կբոյկոտեն, կամ ուրիշ գործ կգտնեն, այ էդ ժամանակ սաղ ամերիկան կքաքի ու կխառնվի իրար։ Առանց էն էլ նորմալ իսան ճարել ու ոստիկան ընդունելը պրոբլեմ ա։


Իզուր ես տենց կարծում, Վիշապ ջան: Էս 24 տարիների ընթացքում շատ ոստիկանների հետ եմ առնչվել ու զրուցել ու տեսել իրենց գործողությունները: Գիտե՞ս որ ոստիկաններն են էն ասածդ նորմալ իսանները: Մենակ նրանք, որոնք կինոնկարահանող խմբերին են ուզեկցում: Կոպիտ եմ ասում, իհարկե, բայց երբ նայում ես ամերիկյան, տո հենց կոնկրետ լոսանջելեսյան ասեմ, որ ինձ ու քեզ մոտ լինի, ոստիկանությանն ընդհանուր առմամբ, էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ հենց ինչ-որ կարգի շիզոիդներն են հենց կամ խանգարվածները, որ գնում են էդտեղ աշխատելու:
Ու նայելով հետ իմ 24 տարվա սեփական փորձին ու լսելով քո խոսքերը, ես գալիս եմ այն եզրակացության, որ երբ մեդիան ասում է, որ կառավարության կողմից թույլատրված է սևերին սպանելը, ես ավելի շատ հակված եմ նրան հավատալու, որովհետև նա ասում է էն, ինչ ես առանց նրա ասելու էլ արդեն տեսել եմ ու գիտեմ, ու ցավով տեսնում եմ, որ մանիպուլացվածը հենց դու ես, որ լսում ես գոնե հենց ալամ աշխարհի առաջ արդեն  կլոուն դարձած Թրամփին:

Ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե ինչն ա կտրած, ինչն ա մոնտաժ արած: Էդ վերջին րոպեների կադրերում դու մոնտաժ տեսա՞ր: Հենց խեղդամահ անելու պրոցեսի մեջ: Ինձ, օրինակ շատ լավ տեսանելի էր, որ վերջին պահին էլ էդ ճիվաղը մի հատ էլ ծնկով լավ սեղմեց վզին, երևի վզի խրթոցից էլ կայֆ բռնելու համար: Էդքանը բավական չի՞: Իսկ մնացած երեքին ինչու՞ չեն բանտարկել մինչև հիմա: Լավ, ասենք, էն մեկը աչքերն էս կողմ էն կողմ ֆռֆռացնելով շվշվում էր, բա էն երկու՞սը, որ հենց սպանության մասնակիցներն էն: Թե՞ դա էլ է մոնտաժ, որ երեքով թառել են մի հոգու վրա:
ԻՆքդ էլ լավ գիտես, թե տարեկան քանի հարյուր մարդ են սպանում ոստիկանները: Օք, արի համարենք, որ դրանք բոլորն էլ հանցագործներ էին: Բայց գոնե մի անգամ տեսած կամ լսած կա՞ս, որ 800 հոգով սարսափասհար հարձակվելով մեկի վրա, սրանք սկզբից կրակրեն ասենք, ձեռքին, ոտքին, կամ լավ, ձևի համար օդ կրակեն ինչա... Չէ: Ոնց կլնի, սանրը, այֆոնը ձեքին երեխուն դնում ու միանգամից գյուլլում են: Մի անգամ չէ, տաս անգամ չէ, համարյա ամեն օր նույն պատմությունն է...

----------


## Վիշապ

Մենք մի հատ թաղային ոստիկան ունեինք՝ Ֆրեդի Կամչոն, լատինո տղա էր, անցած տարի գնաց թոշակի։ Ընտիր սոցիալ տղա էր, nextdoor-ով սաղ օրը աչոտ էր տալիս ու սաղի դարդը լսում ու պատասխանում։ Գիշերվա կեսին հեծոյով գնում էր օֆիս, որ աչոտները լրացնի, հաղորդումները կարդա, թե որտեղ էլ ինչ քաք են կերել։ Մարդիկ էլ մեկ ա դժգոհ էին, էս աղմուկը սենց, էն բոմժը նենց, էն պատի գրաֆիտին, էն մյուսի փոստի յաշիկը․․․
Մեր Safeway-ի դեմն էլ մեկումեջ կտտցրած սևեր են հայտնվում, մեկումեջ համը հանում են, փոլիսը գալիս է, համբերատար սպասում են սրանց կապիկությունների ավարտին, սրանց հրահանգում են խանութից հեռու սիկտիր լինել ու վեր ընկնել։ Վստահ եմ, որ շատ համը հանեն, փոլիսը սրանց փորձելու է կալանավորել, որ չենթարկվեցին՝ գյուլլելու են։ 
Մեր կողքի թաղը ժամանակին հանցագործ, նարկոդիլերների բուն ա եղել (սևեր ու լատինոներ), ժամանակի ընթացքում կամաց-կամաց մաքրել են, մի քանիսին էլ գյուլել են։ 
Մեզնից մի տուն էն կողմ սևեր են ապրում, մի օր սրանց տան դեմի Աուդին քարշակում տանում են, հաջորդ օրը փոլիս ա դուռս թակում, պարզվում ա էս ավտոն տարել վառել են, փոլիսը փորձում էր պարզել, թե իմ դռան կամերան ֆիքսել ա՞ թե ով ոնց․․․ Մի կես տարի հետո փոլիսը նորից զանգում ա ինձ, տեսնի էլի ինֆո ունեմ թե չէ, տենց էլ չեն կարում պարզեն թե ով, խի, բայց սրանց դեմը մի հատ ուրիշ տոշնի նույն Աուդիից ա կանգնում հիմա, դե արի ու գլուխ հանի։
Նորմալ խելքը գլխին մարդը Ամերիկայում ոստիկան դժվար թե ուզենա աշխատել, լիքը խփնված անադեկվատներ ու անշնորհակալ ժողովուրդ, միջինից ցածր աշխատավարձ, բայց էդքանով հանդերձ էլ մեր կողմերում շիզիկոտ ոստիկանություն դեռևս ինձ չի ռաստվել։ 
Ես ինձ եմ ստեղ ոստիկան պատկերացնում, երևի մի 10 տարի աշխատելուց չեմ բացառում, որ դավադիտ կլինեմ ու մի երկուսին կխեղդեմ, անունս էլ կդնեք ռասիստ, որովհետև առանց պլան ծխելու էս շիզիկներին կարգի հրավիրելը Հիսուս Քրիստոսի համբերությունն ա պահանջում։ 
Ու չես հասկանում, թե ինչի ամենաուղեղները հանածները սևեր են, սաղ օրը լսում են՝ էստեղ դոնաթներ են արել, էնտեղ գողություն, մի ուրիշ տեղ կնկա են ավտոյի տակ քցել(էս վերջերս վերևի թաղում), բայց էս ք*ծ տարածքում չինացիք են ամենադոմինանտ փոքրամասնությունը, էդ խի՞ որ մի անգամ չտեսա փոլիսը չինացու ձերբակալի, տեսնես ի՞նչն ա պատճառը։ Չեմ ասում սաղ սևերն են տենց, մեջները լիքը ընտիր աշխատասեր մարդիկ կան, ու ոչ մի խեռիս դիսկրիմինացիա էլ չկա, որ ասես, սևերին քոլեջ ու համալասարան առավելություն են տալիս, աշխատանքի ընդունելիս առավելություն են տալիս, հենց փոլիս ընդունելիս առավելություն են տալիս, hate crime ու դիսկրիմինացիայի համար ես երկրում ամենաբարձր պատիժներն են սահմանված, էլ ի՞նչ անի էս ք*ծ պետությունը, որ մարդիկ գոհ լինեն։
Հիմա էդ բողոքավոր հասարակությունը, որ դուրս են եկել, ու փողոցներն են ավիրում, թող նախապես Ֆլոյդին մի $20 տային, կամ հոգեբան վարձեին, աշխատանք ու զբաղմունք տային, կամ էլ սեռական կարիքները բավարարեին, մարդը չհարբեր ու ընկներ փողոցները, ու չսպանվեր սադիստ ոստիկանների կողմից։ Կամ էլ թող առաջարկեն, թե ոստիկանությունը ինչ աներ հաբրած, դեպրեսված ու չեթարկվող Ֆլոյդի հետ, հոգեբան բերեր, մարոժնի, մասաժ․․․
Կամ էլ թող էլ ոստիկան ընդհանրապես չկանչեն, որ կեղծ փողեր տվող կամ մուրացող, կամ մանր-մունր գողություն անող թափառաշրջիկներին կանչեն տուն, լողացնեն, կերակրեն, ձեռքները փող տան դնեն ճամփու, թե չէ ես թքած ունեմ էն «արդարության» վրա, որ էդ իբր արդարամիտ մասսան ուզում ա, բայց որ հատ հատ հարցնես, չեն կարողանա մարդավարի ձևակերպել, թե իրենց ուզածն ինչ ա:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (01.06.2020), Աթեիստ (01.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Թրամփի ասածը ուրիշ բան է։ Եթե սոց․ ցանցը խմբագրում է օգտվողների տեղադրած content-ը, ուրեմն ԶԼՄ է, ու պիտի գործի համապատասխան օրինական դաշտում։ Post-ը flag անելը որպես "կասկածելի" կամ որպես "բռնությունը փառաբանող" նույնպես խմբագրման տեսակ է։ Այս հարցում ես լրիվ Թրամփի կողմն եմ։


Պահ, էդ որ ինքը էդ «public forum»-ից իր քննադատներին արգելափակելով հեռացնում ա, էդի նորմալ ա, բայց որ հանկարծակի էդ «public forum»-ում ալգորիթմական զգուշացումներ են դրվում, էդ արդեն content provider-ություն ա․․․ Թրամփը ուզում ա նրան հասնի, ինչ իրան ա ձեռ տալիս, ոչ թե եսիմ ինչ փիլիսոփա-իրավա-մորալիստիկ կանոններին է հակասում։

----------

Varzor (01.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մենք մի հատ թաղային ոստիկան ունեինք՝ Ֆրեդի Կամչոն, լատինո տղա էր, անցած տարի գնաց թոշակի։ Ընտիր սոցիալ տղա էր, nextdoor-ով սաղ օրը աչոտ էր տալիս ու սաղի դարդը լսում ու պատասխանում։ Գիշերվա կեսին հեծոյով գնում էր օֆիս, որ աչոտները լրացնի, հաղորդումները կարդա, թե որտեղ էլ ինչ քաք են կերել։ Մարդիկ էլ մեկ ա դժգոհ էին, էս աղմուկը սենց, էն բոմժը նենց, էն պատի գրաֆիտին, էն մյուսի փոստի յաշիկը․․․
> Մեր Safeway-ի դեմն էլ մեկումեջ կտտցրած սևեր են հայտնվում, մեկումեջ համը հանում են, փոլիսը գալիս է, համբերատար սպասում են սրանց կապիկությունների ավարտին, սրանց հրահանգում են խանութից հեռու սիկտիր լինել ու վեր ընկնել։ Վստահ եմ, որ շատ համը հանեն, փոլիսը սրանց փորձելու է կալանավորել, որ չենթարկվեցին՝ գյուլլելու են։ 
> Մեր կողքի թաղը ժամանակին հանցագործ, նարկոդիլերների բուն ա եղել (սևեր ու լատինոներ), ժամանակի ընթացքում կամաց-կամաց մաքրել են, մի քանիսին էլ գյուլել են։ 
> Մեզնից մի տուն էն կողմ սևեր են ապրում, մի օր սրանց տան դեմի Աուդին քարշակում տանում են, հաջորդ օրը փոլիս ա դուռս թակում, պարզվում ա էս ավտոն տարել վառել են, փոլիսը փորձում էր պարզել, թե իմ դռան կամերան ֆիքսել ա՞ թե ով ոնց․․․ Մի կես տարի հետո փոլիսը նորից զանգում ա ինձ, տեսնի էլի ինֆո ունեմ թե չէ, տենց էլ չեն կարում պարզեն թե ով, խի, բայց սրանց դեմը մի հատ ուրիշ տոշնի նույն Աուդիից ա կանգնում հիմա, դե արի ու գլուխ հանի։
> Նորմալ խելքը գլխին մարդը Ամերիկայում ոստիկան դժվար թե ուզենա աշխատել, լիքը խփնված անադեկվատներ ու անշնորհակալ ժողովուրդ, միջինից ցածր աշխատավարձ, բայց էդքանով հանդերձ էլ մեր կողմերում շիզիկոտ ոստիկանություն դեռևս ինձ չի ռաստվել։ 
> Ես ինձ եմ ստեղ ոստիկան պատկերացնում, երևի մի 10 տարի աշխատելուց չեմ բացառում, որ դավադիտ կլինեմ ու մի երկուսին կխեղդեմ, անունս էլ կդնեք ռասիստ, որովհետև առանց պլան ծխելու էս շիզիկներին կարգի հրավիրելը Հիսուս Քրիստոսի համբերությունն ա պահանջում։ 
> Ու չես հասկանում, թե ինչի ամենաուղեղները հանածները սևեր են, սաղ օրը լսում են՝ էստեղ դոնաթներ են արել, էնտեղ գողություն, մի ուրիշ տեղ կնկա են ավտոյի տակ քցել(էս վերջերս վերևի թաղում), բայց էս ք*ծ տարածքում չինացիք են ամենադոմինանտ փոքրամասնությունը, էդ խի՞ որ մի անգամ չտեսա փոլիսը չինացու ձերբակալի, տեսնես ի՞նչն ա պատճառը։ Չեմ ասում սաղ սևերն են տենց, մեջները լիքը ընտիր աշխատասեր մարդիկ կան, ու ոչ մի խեռիս դիսկրիմինացիա էլ չկա, որ ասես, սևերին քոլեջ ու համալասարան առավելություն են տալիս, աշխատանքի ընդունելիս առավելություն են տալիս, հենց փոլիս ընդունելիս առավելություն են տալիս, hate crime ու դիսկրիմինացիայի համար ես երկրում ամենաբարձր պատիժներն են սահմանված, էլ ի՞նչ անի էս ք*ծ պետությունը, որ մարդիկ գոհ լինեն։
> Հիմա էդ բողոքավոր հասարակությունը, որ դուրս են եկել, ու փողոցներն են ավիրում, թող նախապես Ֆլոյդին մի $20 տային, կամ հոգեբան վարձեին, աշխատանք ու զբաղմունք տային, կամ էլ սեռական կարիքները բավարարեին, մարդը չհարբեր ու ընկներ փողոցները, ու չսպանվեր սադիստ ոստիկանների կողմից։ Կամ էլ թող առաջարկեն, թե ոստիկանությունը ինչ աներ հաբրած, դեպրեսված ու չեթարկվող Ֆլոյդի հետ, հոգեբան բերեր, մարոժնի, մասաժ․․․
> Կամ էլ թող էլ ոստիկան ընդհանրապես չկանչեն, որ կեղծ փողեր տվող կամ մուրացող, կամ մանր-մունր գողություն անող թափառաշրջիկներին կանչեն տուն, լողացնեն, կերակրեն, ձեռքները փող տան դնեն ճամփու, թե չէ ես թքած ունեմ էն «արդարության» վրա, որ էդ իբր արդարամիտ մասսան ուզում ա, *բայց որ հատ հատ հարցնես, չեն կարողանա մարդավարի ձևակերպել, թե իրենց ուզածն ինչ ա*:


Վիշապ ջան, չնեղանաս, բայց քո գրածներից էլ չի երևում, թե դու գիտես քո ուզածը ինչ ա․․․

Բողոքելը մարդու անքակտելի իրավունք ա, բայց ուրիշի ունեցվածք փչացնելը՝ ոչ։ Նույն ձևի էլ արդարադատությունն ա իրավունք, բայց կան անժխտելի փաստեր ու վիճակագրություն, որ այդ արդարադատությունը անհավասարակշռված ա ազդում՝ չափից շատ պատժելով նենց էլ «պատժվածներին», ու չափից շատ արդարացնելով նենց էլ արտոնավորվածներին։ ԱՄՆ-ի ոստիկանությունում կան համակարգային խնդիրներ ու լիքը unchecked power, էն աստիճան, որ ժողովրդի գերակշռող մեծամասնությունը համոզված է ոստիկանների անարդարությունների մեջ։ Որ Նյու Յորքի կենտրոնում սպիտակ կինը սևին վախացնում ա նրանով, որ զանգելու ա ոստիկաններին ու ասի որ սև տղամարդ է իրեն սպառնում, արդեն հաշիվդ առ, թե ինչքան բացահայտ իրողություն ա ռասիզմն ու համակարգային ապարդարության ապահովումը ոստիկանության կողմից։ Հա, ջարդել-փշրելն էլ ա բռնություն, ոստիկանների մեքենա վառելն էլ, ու դժվար թե ինչ-որ մեկը խելամտորեն արդարացնի էդ ջարդող-վառողներին, բայց դա չի ժխտում էն փաստը, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ոստիկանությունը չի գործում այնպես, ինչպես պիտի գործի։

----------

Quyr Qery (02.06.2020), Sambitbaba (01.06.2020), Varzor (01.06.2020), Շինարար (01.06.2020), Տրիբուն (01.06.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Պահ, էդ որ ինքը էդ «public forum»-ից իր քննադատներին արգելափակելով հեռացնում ա, էդի նորմալ ա, բայց որ հանկարծակի էդ «public forum»-ում ալգորիթմական զգուշացումներ են դրվում, էդ արդեն content provider-ություն ա․․․ Թրամփը ուզում ա նրան հասնի, ինչ իրան ա ձեռ տալիս, ոչ թե եսիմ ինչ փիլիսոփա-իրավա-մորալիստիկ կանոններին է հակասում։


Չգիտեմ՝ որ public ֆորումում է Թրամթը քննադատներին արգելափակում։ Թող քննադատներն էդ հարցը բարձրացնեին, ես էլի կասեի՝ ճիշտ են։ Սոց․ ցանցերի դերը մարդկանց կյանքում չափազանց մեծացել է, ու նույնիսկ մանրագույն միջամտությունը, ասենք՝ գրառման մեջ առկա keyword-երի հիման վրա որոշել, թե որ գրառումը որից հետո ցույց տալ, ես համարում եմ content provider-ություն։ Եթե ազատականության պոչն ենք բռնում, ok, բայց էդ դեպքում ԶԼՄ-ն էլ պիտի նույն կերպ ազատ լինի։ Իսկ եթե սահմանափակումներ, ապա թե մեկին, թե մյուսին։ Էդ "ես ընդամենը հարթակ եմ" կարգախոսը բլեֆ է։

----------

Quyr Qery (02.06.2020), Varzor (01.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չգիտեմ՝ որ public ֆորումում է Թրամթը քննադատներին արգելափակում։ Թող քննադատներն էդ հարցը բարձրացնեին, ես էլի կասեի՝ ճիշտ են։ Սոց․ ցանցերի դերը մարդկանց կյանքում չափազանց մեծացել է, ու նույնիսկ մանրագույն միջամտությունը, ասենք՝ գրառման մեջ առկա keyword-երի հիման վրա որոշել, թե որ գրառումը որից հետո ցույց տալ, ես համարում եմ content provider-ություն։ Եթե ազատականության պոչն ենք բռնում, ok, բայց էդ դեպքում ԶԼՄ-ն էլ պիտի նույն կերպ ազատ լինի։ Իսկ եթե սահմանափակումներ, ապա թե մեկին, թե մյուսին։ Էդ "ես ընդամենը հարթակ եմ" կարգախոսը բլեֆ է։


Ու բարձրացրել են․ արդեն երեք ատյան դատարանով Թրամփի իր հաշվից իր քննադատներին արգելափակելը հակասահմանադրական ա որոշվել, բայց դեռ պայքարում են, ու հնարավոր ա գերագույն դատարան էլ էս հարցը հասնի։ Իմ աչքին սա այնքան պարզ չի ինչ դու ես ներկայացնում, որտև պատասխանատվության սահմանափակումը վերացնելը թե ինչ ա ալգորիթմիկ զգուշացումներ ա փակցնում մի քիչ խնդրի լուծում չի երևում։ Բայց Թրամփի ասածի մեծ մասը հենվում ա նրա վրա, որ այսպիսի բաներ արվում եմ քաղաքական շահի դրդումով։ Ու իմ պատկերացմամբ Թրամփի հրամանը դատարանում բողոքարկվելու ա, ու այդ քաղաքական շահի ապացույցներ են պահանջելու, ինչը կասկածում եմ, որ կան։ Իմ աչքին սա Թրամփի կոցմիղ power move ա, ուրիշ ոչինչ, այսինքն, հա, փորձում ա դիմացինին ճնշելով իր ուզածն անի։ Բայց սա երևի ավելի լայն քննարկման հարց ա, թե Թրամփի քաղաքականությունը ու ընտրարշավի գաղափարները ինչ հիմունքներ ունեն, ու ցանկության դեպքում կարանք քննարկենք, բայց ստեղ երևի թեմայից դուրս ա։

----------

Շինարար (01.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, չնեղանաս, բայց քո գրածներից էլ չի երևում, թե դու գիտես քո ուզածը ինչ ա․․․
> 
> Բողոքելը մարդու անքակտելի իրավունք ա, բայց ուրիշի ունեցվածք փչացնելը՝ ոչ։ Նույն ձևի էլ արդարադատությունն ա իրավունք, բայց կան անժխտելի փաստեր ու վիճակագրություն, որ այդ արդարադատությունը անհավասարակշռված ա ազդում՝ չափից շատ պատժելով նենց էլ «պատժվածներին», ու չափից շատ արդարացնելով նենց էլ արտոնավորվածներին։ ԱՄՆ-ի ոստիկանությունում կան համակարգային խնդիրներ ու լիքը unchecked power, էն աստիճան, որ ժողովրդի գերակշռող մեծամասնությունը համոզված է ոստիկանների անարդարությունների մեջ։ Որ Նյու Յորքի կենտրոնում սպիտակ կինը սևին վախացնում ա նրանով, որ զանգելու ա ոստիկաններին ու ասի որ սև տղամարդ է իրեն սպառնում, արդեն հաշիվդ առ, թե ինչքան բացահայտ իրողություն ա ռասիզմն ու համակարգային ապարդարության ապահովումը ոստիկանության կողմից։ Հա, ջարդել-փշրելն էլ ա բռնություն, ոստիկանների մեքենա վառելն էլ, ու դժվար թե ինչ-որ մեկը խելամտորեն արդարացնի էդ ջարդող-վառողներին, բայց դա չի ժխտում էն փաստը, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ոստիկանությունը չի գործում այնպես, ինչպես պիտի գործի։


Եթե դու նահանգների ոստիկանությունից ակնկալում ես, որ ամեն դիմադրողի հետ մի քանի ժամ հոգեբանական սեանսներ ունենա, դրանով ակամայից խրախուսում ես ոստիկանությանը դիմադրելը, իսկ դրա պահանջարկը Նահանգներում ինշքա՜մ ուզես։ Քեզ դիր խանութի տիրոջ տեղը, որ օրեկան մի քանի հարբած շառլատան են մտնում ու բիզնեսդ լացացնում, այ էդ ժամանակ տեսնենք մարդասիրությունդ ու հանդուրժողականությունդ։ 
Իմ ուզածն էն ա, որ ամբոխը հանգստանա ու սիկտիր լինի տներով ու կեղծ արդարություններ չպահանջի, որովհետև էդ «արդարության» տակից դուրս չի գալու ու իրենց չդնեն Քիրստոսի տեղը, թող հարբած սև մտնի իրենց թաղ, տեսնե՜մ սիրառատությունն ու մեծահոգությունը… Վայրկենական 911 կզանգեն էն տակը քաքած սպիտակ կնոջ պես (մի հիմար էլ էդ էր)։ Թե չէ շատ թույն ա CNN-ով լուրեր լսելն ու հելնել քարեր շպրտել, ձեռի հետ էլ կողքի խանութները թալանելը, բողոք, չէ մի ։Ճ Պանդեմիկից պարապ մնացածներին առիթ էր պետք խանդավառվելու, որովհետև մարդկանց գեների մեջ կապիկությունը դեռ մնացել ա։

----------

Varzor (01.06.2020), Աթեիստ (01.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Եթե դու նահանգների ոստիկանությունից ակնկալում ես, որ ամեն դիմադրողի հետ մի քանի ժամ հոգեբանական սեանսներ ունենա, դրանով ակամայից խրախուսում ես ոստիկանությանը դիմադրելը, իսկ դրա պահանջարկը Նահանգներում ինշքա՜մ ուզես։ Քեզ դիր խանութի տիրոջ տեղը, որ օրեկան մի քանի հարբած շառլատան են մտնում ու բիզնեսդ լացացնում, այ էդ ժամանակ տեսնենք մարդասիրությունդ ու հանդուրժողականությունդ։ 
> Իմ ուզածն էն ա, որ ամբոխը հանգստանա ու սիկտիր լինի տներով ու կեղծ արդարություններ չպահանջի, որովհետև էդ «արդարության» տակից դուրս չի գալու ու իրենց չդնեն Քիրստոսի տեղը, թող հարբած սև մտնի իրենց թաղ, տեսնե՜մ սիրառատությունն ու մեծահոգությունը… Վայրկենական 911 կզանգեն էն տակը քաքած սպիտակ կնոջ պես (մի հիմար էլ էդ էր)։ Թե չէ շատ թույն ա CNN-ով լուրեր լսելն ու հելնել քարեր շպրտել, ձեռի հետ էլ կողքի խանութները թալանելը, բողոք, չէ մի ։Ճ Պանդեմիկից պարապ մնացածներին առիթ էր պետք խանդավառվելու, որովհետև մարդկանց գեների մեջ կապիկությունը դեռ մնացել ա։


Չէ, չեմ ակնկալում, բայց «when looting starts, shooting starts»-ն էլ արի համաձայնվենք, որ հույզերը պակասացնելու ձև չի․․․ 

Եթե օրեկան մի քանի հարբած շառլատան մտնեն խանութ էն աստիճան, որ դա սպառնա իմ այդ բիզնեսից ստացվող շահույթներին, երևի կվերագնահատեմ այդ բիզնեսի պիտանիությունը, բայց նենց չի, որ դա կազդի իմ տոլերանտության կամ հանդուրժողականության վրա՝ բացասական, թե դրական։ 

Նոր ասում էիր, որ չգիտեն իրենց ուզածը ինչ ա, հիմա ասում ես չպահանջեն արդարություն, որտև տակից դուրս չեն գա։ Արի մի հատ ասա, թե քո կարծիքով իրենց ուզած արդարությունը որն ա, ու թե ինչու ես կարծում, որ տակից դուրս չեն գա։ Իսկ որ հարբած կանաչամարմին մարսիացի մտնի իրենց թաղամաս, դրանից սիրառատությունը պիտի ավել լինի, թե՞ պակաս։ Ու քո այս գրածներն էլ են խորը ռասիզմ ցուցադրում, որ քեզ թվում ա թե մարդիկ պիտի հարբած սևից ավել կամ պակաս վախենան կամ քաշվեն, քան հարբած սպիտակից, չինացուց կամ արաբից։

Իսկ էն կնիկը հեչ էլ տակը քաքած չէր, այլ լավ էլ գիտեր թե ինչ ա անում մի սև մարդու նկատմամբ, որ հանդգնել էր իրեն հասարակական կարգի խախտման մասին նկատողություն անել, ու լրիվ արժանի ա իրա գլխին էկածին դրա պատճառով։

Ու նորից, քարեր շպրտողներին ոչ մեկ էլ չի արդարացնում, բայց եթե պետական արդարադատության ձեռքը շարունակի ժողովրդի ահագին մասերին ձախողել՝ կյանքի կորուստների գնով, ահագին սպասելի կլինի, որ զինված մասսաները ոտքի կանգնեն․ էլ սահմանադրության 2րդ փոփոխությունը ո՞ր օրվա համար ա։

----------

Quyr Qery (02.06.2020), Շինարար (01.06.2020), Տրիբուն (01.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լավ հոդված ա նախկին CIA ագենտի մասին, որ ոստիկան ա դառել

"We have to stop treating people like we’re in Fallujah. It doesn’t work. Just look what happened in Fallujah.”

https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2...-who-came-home

----------

Varzor (01.06.2020), Ծլնգ (01.06.2020), Տրիբուն (01.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ, չեմ ակնկալում, բայց «when looting starts, shooting starts»-ն էլ արի համաձայնվենք, որ հույզերը պակասացնելու ձև չի․․․ 
> 
> Եթե օրեկան մի քանի հարբած շառլատան մտնեն խանութ էն աստիճան, որ դա սպառնա իմ այդ բիզնեսից ստացվող շահույթներին, երևի կվերագնահատեմ այդ բիզնեսի պիտանիությունը, բայց նենց չի, որ դա կազդի իմ տոլերանտության կամ հանդուրժողականության վրա՝ բացասական, թե դրական։ 
> 
> Նոր ասում էիր, որ չգիտեն իրենց ուզածը ինչ ա, հիմա ասում ես չպահանջեն արդարություն, որտև տակից դուրս չեն գա։ Արի մի հատ ասա, թե քո կարծիքով իրենց ուզած արդարությունը որն ա, ու թե ինչու ես կարծում, որ տակից դուրս չեն գա։ Իսկ որ հարբած կանաչամարմին մարսիացի մտնի իրենց թաղամաս, դրանից սիրառատությունը պիտի ավել լինի, թե՞ պակաս։ Ու քո այս գրածներն էլ են խորը ռասիզմ ցուցադրում, որ քեզ թվում ա թե մարդիկ պիտի հարբած սևից ավել կամ պակաս վախենան կամ քաշվեն, քան հարբած սպիտակից, չինացուց կամ արաբից։
> 
> Իսկ էն կնիկը հեչ էլ տակը քաքած չէր, այլ լավ էլ գիտեր թե ինչ ա անում մի սև մարդու նկատմամբ, որ հանդգնել էր իրեն հասարակական կարգի խախտման մասին նկատողություն անել, ու լրիվ արժանի ա իրա գլխին էկածին դրա պատճառով։
> 
> Ու նորից, քարեր շպրտողներին ոչ մեկ էլ չի արդարացնում, բայց եթե պետական արդարադատության ձեռքը շարունակի ժողովրդի ահագին մասերին ձախողել՝ կյանքի կորուստների գնով, ահագին սպասելի կլինի, որ զինված մասսաները ոտքի կանգնեն․ էլ սահմանադրության 2րդ փոփոխությունը ո՞ր օրվա համար ա։


Սաղ թարս ես ասում։ 
Հույզերը ոչ մի բանն էլ չի պակասեցնելու, մանավանդ որ երկար ժամանակ պահել են փորները ու հիմա հազիվ առիթ ա ստեղծվել։ 
Եթե էդ բիզնեսը ընտանիքդ կերակրելու միակ ձևն ա էդ պահին, ապա դժվար թե, ախպեր ջան։
Հա սևերը վիճակագրորեն ավելի անկանխատեսելի են, սա ստերեոտիպ ա, բայց ռասիզմ չի ու դրա դեմ ոչ մի բան չես կարող անել, դա նույնն է, որ մտածես երկու վազորդ, սև ու սպիտակ, ով կհաղթի, ես ստավկան սևի վրա կդնեմ։ Էն որ անկարգ չինազին ահագին հազվագյուտ բան ա, հիմա սա ռասիզմ ա՞։ 
Էդ կնիկը, որ լավ իմանար ինչ ա անում, գործից չէին հանի ռադ անեին։
Եթե բանը հասնի զինված մասսաներին, էս արդարություն պահանջող պուպուշ ջահելները լինելու են առաջին դիակները, դրա համար լավ կլինի ցիցառկայություններ չանեն, նենց որ Թրամփին լսել ա պետք ։Ճ Չեմ սպառնում, կարծիք եմ հայտնում, ես էլ զենք չունեմ ու մի գյուլվող էլ ես եմ լինելու։

----------


## Վիշապ

Թե բա արդարություն են պահանջում :Ճ

----------

Varzor (01.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Թե բա արդարություն են պահանջում :Ճ
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


BMW—իստնե՞րն են արել, թե հայրենասեր հայրենական ավտոարտադրության ֆանատները  :LOL: 
Էս նայելով մտածում ես, որ ոստիկանությունը դեռ մի բան էլ շատ փափուկա ու բանի պետք չի։

----------


## Շինարար

Էս թեման բացելս ամենամեծ փոշմանումներիցս ա: Ակումբցիքին էս կողմից չէի ուզում ճանաչել: Վիշապի գրառումները մարդ կարդում ա, ամեն բան տեղն ա ընկնում, թե Թրամփը խի ա Ամերիկայի նախագահը: Կյանքումս Ամերիկա չեղած` Վիշապի գրառումները Ամերիկայի մասին լսածս բոլոր ստերեոտիպները հաստատում են:  Ես ընդհանրապես մոռացել էի, թեման թարմացավ, հետ դառա սկզբի գրառումներին, էնքան տհաճ ա, որ մարդ վատ ա զգում էս քննարկմանը մասնակցած լինելու համար թեկուզ ճիշտ կողմից:

----------

Ծլնգ (01.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> BMW—իստնե՞րն են արել, թե հայրենասեր հայրենական ավտոարտադրության ֆանատները 
> Էս նայելով մտածում ես, որ ոստիկանությունը դեռ մի բան էլ շատ փափուկա ու բանի պետք չի։


Օաքլենդում ոստիկանների կողմից սևերի նկատմամբ ոտնձգությունները առնվազն 60 տարվա պատմություն ունեն, ու էդ տարածաշրջանի ամենագետոյացված տեղն ա, Black Panther-ն էլ հենց Օաքլենդում ա սկսել, նենց որ հեչ անակնկալ չի, որ հենց Օաքլենդում ա էս ամեն ինչը կատարվել, մանավանդ որ Թրամփը Օաքլանդին անվանում ա Ամերիկայի ամենավտանգավոր վայրը (տեղացիներն էլ ի պատասխան Թրամփի բերանին են վերագրում այդ բարձր պատիվը)։ Ու ոստիկանության «մի բան էլ փափուկ» լինելը չի, որ մարդկանց հացնում ա էդ օրին։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս թեման բացելս ամենամեծ փոշմանումներիցս ա: Ակումբցիքին էս կողմից չէի ուզում ճանաչել: Վիշապի գրառումները մարդ կարդում ա, ամեն բան տեղն ա ընկնում, թե Թրամփը խի ա Ամերիկայի նախագահը: Կյանքումս Ամերիկա չեղած` Վիշապի գրառումները Ամերիկայի մասին լսածս բոլոր ստերեոտիպները հաստատում են:  Ես ընդհանրապես մոռացել էի, թեման թարմացավ, հետ դառա սկզբի գրառումներին, էնքան տհաճ ա, որ մարդ վատ ա զգում էս քննարկմանը մասնակցած լինելու համար թեկուզ ճիշտ կողմից:


Շին ջան, մի դառ ստերեոտիպների զոհ․․․ ԱՄՆ-ն ահռելի երկիր ա՝ ահռելի բնակչությամբ ու մշակույթ, օրենք ու կանոնի մեծ բազմազանությամբ։ Թրամփին էլ․․․ նույն ձև ասենք Բրիտանիան էլ որ սկսենք Բորիսով չափել լավ տեղ չենք հասնի։  :Jpit:  Ոստիկանության նման ֆեդերալ քաղաքականությունն էլ ա ԱՄՆ-ում կոտրված, ցավոք սրտի․․․

----------

Quyr Qery (02.06.2020), Տրիբուն (01.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս թեման բացելս ամենամեծ փոշմանումներիցս ա: Ակումբցիքին էս կողմից չէի ուզում ճանաչել: Վիշապի գրառումները մարդ կարդում ա, ամեն բան տեղն ա ընկնում, թե Թրամփը խի ա Ամերիկայի նախագահը: Կյանքումս Ամերիկա չեղած` Վիշապի գրառումները Ամերիկայի մասին լսածս բոլոր ստերեոտիպները հաստատում են:  Ես ընդհանրապես մոռացել էի, թեման թարմացավ, հետ դառա սկզբի գրառումներին, էնքան տհաճ ա, որ մարդ վատ ա զգում էս քննարկմանը մասնակցած լինելու համար թեկուզ ճիշտ կողմից:


Շին քեզնից սենց մեծամիտ գրառում չէի սպասում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Օաքլենդում ոստիկանների կողմից սևերի նկատմամբ ոտնձգությունները առնվազն 60 տարվա պատմություն ունեն, ու էդ տարածաշրջանի ամենագետոյացված տեղն ա, Black Panther-ն էլ հենց Օաքլենդում ա սկսել, նենց որ հեչ անակնկալ չի, որ հենց Օաքլենդում ա էս ամեն ինչը կատարվել, մանավանդ որ Թրամփը Օաքլանդին անվանում ա Ամերիկայի ամենավտանգավոր վայրը (տեղացիներն էլ ի պատասխան Թրամփի բերանին են վերագրում այդ բարձր պատիվը)։ Ու ոստիկանության «մի բան էլ փափուկ» լինելը չի, որ մարդկանց հացնում ա էդ օրին։


Որ Թրամփը չանվաներ, Օքլենդը վտանգավոր վայր չէր լինի, հա՞, դու քո գրածից գոհ ե՞ս ։Ճ Ու կրիմինալն ու թրմամոլությունը հեչ, բլաք պանտեռը մեջ։ Ամեն տարի հարյուր ու ավելի մարդ ա սպանվում Օքլենդում, ու տեսնես ովքե՞ր են մարդասպանները, ովքե՞ր են սպանվածները, ո՞նց են սպանում, խեղդելով, դանակով, ատրճանակով, տանջելո՞վ, թե միանգամից, անմեղի են սպանու՞մ, թե մեղավորի, ոչ մեկ չգիտի, CNN-ը ցույց չի տալիս, ու սաղ թքած ունեն, իսկ հիմա black lives matter ա, մարդիկ վիդեո են տեսել, խիղճները տանջել ա։

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020), Աթեիստ (01.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հենց նոր տեքստ ստացա փոլիսից, որ լռվենք տանը, անկարգություններ ա: Այ հիմա պիտի խնդրենք, որ ոստիկաններն աշխատեն, ու դիմադրողների հետ երկար բարակ գյալլաջի չանեն:Ամեն դեպքում սադիստ ոստիկանները ավելի նախընտրելի են, քան գանգստերները, ուրիշ տարբերակ թարսի պես չունենք, չենք ստացել  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հենց նոր տեքստ ստացա փոլիսից, որ լռվենք տանը, անկարգություններ ա: Այ հիմա պիտի խնդրենք, որ ոստիկաններն աշխատեն, ու դիմադրողների հետ երկար բարակ գյալլաջի չանեն:Ամեն դեպքում սադիստ ոստիկանները ավելի նախընտրելի են, քան գանգստերները, ուրիշ տարբերակ թարսի պես չունենք, չենք ստացել


Ճիշտ են ասում, տնց դուրս չգաս, ապեր, կարող ա փոլիսը գնդակահարի։ Մարդ ես, նեռվայնացած են, լարված են, կարող ա մի քիչ էլ դեղ արած են, դե իրանք էլ են մարդ։

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

էս կարիկատուռան արդեն տեսած կլինեք․



Իսկ սա Մինեապոլիսի արվարձաններից մեկի թերթում ա հայտնվել 4 տարի առաջ․



Որին ի պատասխան այդ արվարձանի ոստիկանության պետը սենց պատասխան ա տվել․․․․ 4 տարի առաջ․․․




> Additionally, the city of Mankato, along with more than 20 other Minnesota government entities representing state agencies, and county and municipal governments are actively engages in League of Minnesota Cities racial equity effort. *Delivering services in a fair, measured, and compassionate manner is a key priority for Mankato's police department as well as every police department across our state.*


Սրանք էլ հատուկ Վիշապի համար, էն «delivering services in a fair, measured and compassionate manner»-ին էլ արձագանք․


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Փոլիսի գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը ավելի մարդ են, ու շատերն իրենց կյանքը վտանգի տակ են դնում, որ երկիրը քաոսի չվերածվի, քան կեղծ մարդասեր թերմացքը, որ հիմա ավիրում ա իրենց սեփական երկիրը, թե իբր հանուն սևի կյանքի, որը հարբած կեղծ քսաննոցով սիգարետ էր փորձում խանութից առներ (սպանող ոստիկանի նկատմամբ բողոքի մանրամասները էստեղ)։ Էն որ ակնհայտ սպանություն ա, ու ոստիկանը անասունի պես ա վերաբերվել Ֆլոյդին, դրանում ես կասկած չունեմ։ Բայց Ֆլոյդն էլ իրեն անասունի պես ա պահել, ու դժվար ա ասել, ինչ կլիներ հետո, եթե ընդհանրապես ոստիկան չգար, կարող ա Ֆլոյդը սենց թե նենց ուտեր սեփական գլուխը իր մեքենայի մեջի երկու այլ տիպերի գլուխներն էլ հետը։ 
Էս էլ Մինեապոլիսի ոստիկանապետը, քիչ ա մնում ծնկի գա ու ներողություն խնդրի Ֆլոյդի «ախպերներից», որ «արդարություն են պահանջում»: Արդարամիտ տղերք էիք, ձեր ախպորը սիգարետի փող տայիք, կամ տիրություն անեիք, որ կեղծ քսանանոցով հարբած քարշ չգար, սիրեմ ձեր արդարամտությունը… 


Բլաք լայվս մաթթեր, բա իհարգե, կարևոր չի, ինչ կյանք ա, հարբած, ուռած, անիմաստ, էնքան որ շնչեր, արտաշնչեր, մասսան պրոբլեմ չէր ունենա: 
Էնքան կեղծ են էս հասարակության արժեքները, որ ես կամաց կամաց համոզվում եմ, որ մարդիկս էս ապուշ մտածելակերպով շատ երկար չենք ձգի, արդեն հոգեվարքի մեջ ենք:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ինձ մնա, ամերիկացիք Թրամփին են արժանի, բրիտանացիք էլ Ջոնսոնին։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ Շինարարը Մեծ Բրիտանիայի որ մասում է ապրում ու ինչ մասսայի հետ է շփվում, բայց ես իմ աչքով եմ տեսել Անգլիայի կորած-մոլորած քաղաքներում չավերի կոնցենտրացիան։
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav
Derby քաղաքի կենտրոնում երկուշաբթի երեկոյան ժամը ութին ավտոբուսի էի սպասում, ու ինձ հեչ ապահով չէի զգում։ Անցորդների մեծ մասը հարբած, ագրեսսիվ հայացքներ, ամեն երկրորդ բառը "ֆուք"։ ԱՄՆ-ում գոնե կոնկրետ գիտես վատ ռայոնները, ու եթե դրանցից խուսափես, ես որ ինձ ոչ մի տեղ ոչ ապահով չեմ զգացել, չնայած բավական շրջագայել եմ երկրով մեկ։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Որ Թրամփը չանվաներ, Օքլենդը վտանգավոր վայր չէր լինի, հա՞, դու քո գրածից գոհ ե՞ս ։Ճ Ու կրիմինալն ու թրմամոլությունը հեչ, բլաք պանտեռը մեջ։ Ամեն տարի հարյուր ու ավելի մարդ ա սպանվում Օքլենդում, ու տեսնես ովքե՞ր են մարդասպանները, ովքե՞ր են սպանվածները, ո՞նց են սպանում, խեղդելով, դանակով, ատրճանակով, տանջելո՞վ, թե միանգամից, անմեղի են սպանու՞մ, թե մեղավորի, ոչ մեկ չգիտի, CNN-ը ցույց չի տալիս, ու սաղ թքած ունեն, իսկ հիմա black lives matter ա, մարդիկ վիդեո են տեսել, խիղճները տանջել ա։


Սև համայնքներում բարձր հանցագործությունը ու վատ սոցիալական վիճակը հենց էտ նույն ռասայական դիսկրիմինացիայի ու սեգրեգացիայի հետևանքնը ա: Մեզ հաշվով էս ընդվզումը հենց սրա դեմ ա, ոչ թե միայն մեկ սպանության: 
Թե ուզու՞մ ես ասել, որ սևորը ավելի անկարգ ու ագրեսիվ են մենակ իրանց մաշկի գույնի պատճառով, c'mon bro, show your face

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինձ մնա, ամերիկացիք Թրամփին են արժանի, բրիտանացիք էլ Ջոնսոնին։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ Շինարարը Մեծ Բրիտանիայի որ մասում է ապրում ու ինչ մասսայի հետ է շփվում, բայց ես իմ աչքով եմ տեսել Անգլիայի կորած-մոլորած քաղաքներում չավերի կոնցենտրացիան։
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav
> Derby քաղաքի կենտրոնում երկուշաբթի երեկոյան ժամը ութին ավտոբուսի էի սպասում, ու ինձ հեչ ապահով չէի զգում։ Անցորդների մեծ մասը հարբած, ագրեսսիվ հայացքներ, ամեն երկրորդ բառը "ֆուք"։ ԱՄՆ-ում գոնե կոնկրետ գիտես վատ ռայոնները, ու եթե դրանցից խուսափես, ես որ ինձ ոչ մի տեղ ոչ ապահով չեմ զգացել, չնայած բավական շրջագայել եմ երկրով մեկ։


Ամերիկացիք Թրամփին էլ արժանի չեն, արժանի են խիյար կեղծավոր Բայդենին։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սև համայնքներում բարձր հանցագործությունը ու վատ սոցիալական վիճակը հենց էտ նույն ռասայական դիսկրիմինացիայի ու սեգրեգացիայի հետևանքնը ա: Մեզ հաշվով էս ընդվզումը հենց սրա դեմ ա, ոչ թե միայն մեկ սպանության: 
> Թե ուզու՞մ ես ասել, որ սևորը ավելի անկարգ ու ագրեսիվ են մենակ իրանց մաշկի գույնի պատճառով, c'mon bro, show your face


Ամերիկայում բացի սևերից մնացած սաղ աշխարհի ռասաները կան։ Սևերի գերակշիռ մասը վաղուց քաղաքացի են իրենց բոլոր արտոնություններով, մի հատ օրինակ բեր, որ սևին աշխատանք են մերժել գույնի պատճառով, կրթություն են մերժել, դիմում են մերժել, տուն չեն տվել, թոշակ չեն տվել, վարկ չեն տվել, թե՞ օդի մեջ «մարդասիրական» տռելը տենց քուլ ա: Նույն Կալիֆոռնիայում մի քանի միլիոն մեքսիկներ կան, մի ահռելի մաս էլ քաղաքացիություն չունի, էդ ո՞նց ստացվեց, որ մեքսիկների ռասիզմի հետ սենց շուխուր չկա, սաղ ֆոկուսը սևերի վրա ա, կարող է՞ մեկը բացատրել։

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020), Աթեիստ (01.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ մնա, ամերիկացիք Թրամփին են արժանի, բրիտանացիք էլ Ջոնսոնին։ Ես չգիտեմ՝ Շինարարը Մեծ Բրիտանիայի որ մասում է ապրում ու ինչ մասսայի հետ է շփվում, բայց ես իմ աչքով եմ տեսել Անգլիայի կորած-մոլորած քաղաքներում չավերի կոնցենտրացիան։
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav
> Derby քաղաքի կենտրոնում երկուշաբթի երեկոյան ժամը ութին ավտոբուսի էի սպասում, ու ինձ հեչ ապահով չէի զգում։ Անցորդների մեծ մասը հարբած, ագրեսսիվ հայացքներ, ամեն երկրորդ բառը "ֆուք"։ ԱՄՆ-ում գոնե կոնկրետ գիտես վատ ռայոնները, ու եթե դրանցից խուսափես, ես որ ինձ ոչ մի տեղ ոչ ապահով չեմ զգացել, չնայած բավական շրջագայել եմ երկրով մեկ։


Իմ փայ ասեմ, որ եթե ես երբևէ Հայաստանից դուրս մշտական բնակություն հաստատեմ, ՄԹ-ն ու ԱՄՆ-ն էն երկու երկրներն են, որտեղ երբեք չեմ ապրի։ Հա, մեկ էլ Ռուսաստանը։

----------

One_Way_Ticket (01.06.2020), Varzor (02.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իմ փայ ասեմ, որ եթե ես երբևէ Հայաստանից դուրս մշտական բնակություն հաստատեմ, ՄԹ-ն ու ԱՄՆ-ն էն երկու երկրներն են, որտեղ երբեք չեմ ապրի։ Հա, մեկ էլ Ռուսաստանը։


Կալիֆոռնիայում ահռելի խելացի ու աշխատասեր ու օրինավոր ժողովուրդ կա, որ կարգին համակարգ ա կառուցել, որից դուք խաբար չեք, որովհետև երկրների մասին կարծիք եք կազմում ֆորումների, մեդիայի, սոցիալական ցանցերի ժխորից, ու մի քանի թռուցիկ վիդեոներից, ու ես էլ ձեր եվրոպաներում առանձնապես մշտական բնակություն հաստատելու ցանկություն չունեմ ։Ճ

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ամերիկայում բացի սևերից մնացած սաղ աշխարհի ռասաները կան։ Սևերի գերակշիռ մասը վաղուց քաղաքացի են իրենց բոլոր արտոնություններով, մի հատ օրինակ բեր, որ սևին աշխատանք են մերժել գույնի պատճառով, կրթություն են մերժել, դիմում են մերժել, տուն չեն տվել, թոշակ չեն տվել, վարկ չեն տվել, թե՞ օդի մեջ «մարդասիրական» տռելը տենց քուլ ա: Նույն Կալիֆոռնիայում մի քանի միլիոն մեքսիկներ կան, մի ահռելի մաս էլ քաղաքացիություն չունի, էդ ո՞նց ստացվեց, որ մեքսիկների ռասիզմի հետ սենց շուխուր չկա, սաղ ֆոկուսը սևերի վրա ա, կարող է՞ մեկը բացատրել։


Փորձում եմ պատկերացնեմ, որ ասենք էդ սևամորթի փոխարեն նույն անասուն ոստիկանը չինացու էր սպանել, ու սաղ չինացիները սկսեին նույն կերպ ոստիկանության շենքը վառել, խանութները ջարդել, *թալանել*։
Ոչ մի ձև չեմ պատկերացնում տենց բան։

Մի հատ անեկդոտ հիշեցի։
Ռուսաստանում ոստիկանը կանգեցնում ա վրացու մեքենան, ասում ա հըլը պռավեդ ցույց տուր, սա էլ հանում ցույց ա տալիս։
Ոստիկանը
- Купил, да?
- И, раз грузин, то сразу купил? Подарили.

Մենք իրանց համարում եմ ավազակ, դրա համար իրանք նեղանում, գնում ու ավազակություն են անում։

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Փորձում եմ պատկերացնեմ, որ ասենք էդ սևամորթի փոխարեն նույն անասուն ոստիկանը չինացու էր սպանել, ու սաղ չինացիները սկսեին նույն կերպ ոստիկանության շենքը վառել, խանութները ջարդել, *թալանել*։
> Ոչ մի ձև չեմ պատկերացնում տենց բան։
> 
> Մի հատ անեկդոտ հիշեցի։
> Ռուսաստանում ոստիկանը կանգեցնում ա վրացու մեքենան, ասում ա հըլը պռավեդ ցույց տուր, սա էլ հանում ցույց ա տալիս։
> Ոստիկանը
> - Купил, да?
> - И, раз грузин, то сразу купил? Подарили.
> 
> Մենք իրանց համարում եմ ավազակ, դրա համար իրանք նեղանում, գնում ու ավազակություն են անում։


Սկզբից պատկերացրու հարբած չինացի, կեղծ քսանանոցով սիգարետ առնի Ամերիկայում, ինձ մորթես, չեմ պատկերացնի  :Jpit:  
Էն որ չինացիները շատ են, բայց ես չինացիներին ավելի եմ սկսում սիրել :Ճ

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կալիֆոռնիայում ահռելի խելացի ու աշխատասեր ու օրինավոր ժողովուրդ կա, որ կարգին համակարգ ա կառուցել, որից դուք խաբար չեք  ․․․


Ապեր, առավել քան համոզված եմ դրանում։ Բայց մեկա չեմ ուզում  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փորձում եմ պատկերացնեմ, որ ասենք էդ սևամորթի փոխարեն նույն անասուն ոստիկանը չինացու էր սպանել, ու սաղ չինացիները սկսեին նույն կերպ ոստիկանության շենքը վառել, խանութները ջարդել, *թալանել*։
> Ոչ մի ձև չեմ պատկերացնում տենց բան։


Ընկեր, չինացիքին միլիոններով 200 տարի Չնաստանից ԱՄՆ չեն տարել ու որպես ստրուկ պահել, հետո էլ ազատություն տվել ու էլի 100 տարի նվաստացրած պահել։ 

Իմ համար զարմանալի ա, որ մարիկ ԱՄՆ-ում սևերի խնդիրը կարան համեմատեն մյուս ռասաների խնդիրների հետ։ Ոնց որ ԱՄՆ պատմությունից վաբշե խաբար չլինեն։

----------

Quyr Qery (02.06.2020), Sagittarius (01.06.2020), Sambitbaba (03.06.2020), Varzor (02.06.2020), Գաղթական (01.06.2020), Ծլնգ (01.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ընկեր, չինացիքին միլիոններով 200 տարի Չնաստանից ԱՄՆ չեն տարել ու որպես ստրուկ պահել, հետո էլ ազատություն տվել ու էլի 100 տարի նվաստացրած պահել։ 
> 
> Իմ համար զարմանալի ա, որ մարիկ ԱՄՆ-ում սևերի խնդիրը կարան համեմատեն մյուս ռասաների խնդիրների հետ։ Ոնց որ ԱՄՆ պատմությունից վաբշե խաբար չլինեն։


Ընկեր, ասենք ԱՄՆ պատմությունը ի՞նչ ձևի ա անդրադառնում կոնկրետ էս դեպքի վրա, կոնկրետ որ մի մասի, կարող ե՞ս բացատրել:

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020), Աթեիստ (01.06.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ցանկացած ոչ հասկանալի իրավիճակում մեղադրիր ռուսներին  :LOL: 
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/sus...demonstrations

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Տանս դիմաց մի աղջիկ ա դռանդուլետը բերում կանգնեցնում, կողքի տներից ա, չգիտեմ ինչի մեր տան դեմն ա դուրն եկել (երևի աֆղան հարևաններիս մեջ ամենաբարի դեմքը ես ունեմ ։Ճ) մեկ-մեկ նստում ա մեքենան ու ժա՜մերով խոդի տված, Աստված գիտի ինչով ա զբաղված մեքենայի մեջ, անհանգիստ խլվլում ա։ Վախում եմ խնդրեմ մատոռն անջատի, կմտածի ռասիստ եմ։ Ասեմ՝ աղջիկ ջան, անիմաստ ինչի ես բենզին վառում, աղմուկ հանում, օդը փչացնում, ոչ մառոզ ա, որ մատոռը տաքացնես, ոչ շոգ ա, որ կոնդիցիոներդ միացնես (սաղ լուսամուտներն էլ բաց ա պահում)․․․ Ու թքա՜ծ ունի։ Ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ են մեկ մեկ գալիս կանգնում նույն տեղում, բայց դրանց կանգնելը ես չեմ զգում, որովհետև ոչ մեկ սենց համը չի հանում։ Ստերեոտիպ ա չէ՞։ Հիմա Ամերիկայի պատմությունը ո՞նց ա սրա վրա ազդում։ Հեսա կասեք Ֆլոյդի սպանվելը բերի համեմատեցի էս քաղքենի դեպքի հետ։ Սաղ քաքի համը սենց տուֆտա դեպքերից ա դուրս գալիս, հենա կեղծ քսանանոցից համաշխարհային պատմություն ստացվեց։ 
Հիմա էդ սննդի կետի տերը (պաղեստինցի) ասում ա, թե Ֆլոյդի թաղման ծախսերը ինքը կանի։  Ասա՝ կազյոլ, ավելի լավ չէ՞ր մի տուփ սիգարետ տայիր սուս ու փուս գնար ծխեր իր համար փոլիս զանգելուդ տեղը։

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020), Աթեիստ (01.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ընկեր, չինացիքին միլիոններով 200 տարի Չնաստանից ԱՄՆ չեն տարել ու որպես ստրուկ պահել, հետո էլ ազատություն տվել ու էլի 100 տարի նվաստացրած պահել։ 
> 
> Իմ համար զարմանալի ա, որ մարիկ ԱՄՆ-ում սևերի խնդիրը կարան համեմատեն մյուս ռասաների խնդիրների հետ։ Ոնց որ ԱՄՆ պատմությունից վաբշե խաբար չլինեն։


Հաաա, այսինքն 100 տարի իրա պապուն նեղել են, դրա համար հիմա կարա իրան պահի շատ ավելի անմարդկային, քան մաշկի ցանկացած այլ գույնի տեր մարդը։
Բայց ռասիստը էն մարդն ա, որ ասում ա քեզ բոլորի նման պահի, էս պահին քեզ վատ ես պահում։

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020), Վիշապ (01.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընկեր, ասենք ԱՄՆ պատմությունը ի՞նչ ձևի ա անդրադառնում կոնկրետ էս դեպքի վրա, կոնկրետ որ մի մասի, կարող ե՞ս բացատրել:


Անդրադառնալը չգիտեմ, բայց ուղղակի առնչություն ունի։ 

Ենթադրում եմ, որ բողոքողների մեծ մասը հավատացած ա, ու երևի տեղին, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ահագին մարդ, ներառյալ լիքը ոստիկան, սևերին դեռ վերաբերվում ա որպես ստրուկ/ստրուկի ժառանգ, ու հետևապես իրանց նկատմամբ դրսևորում ա համապատասպան վարքագիծ։ Երևի մարդիկ նաև մտածում են, որ եթե էտ սևի տեղը լիներ սպիտակ տեխասցի կավբոյ ու նույն իրավիճակում նույն հանցագործությունն աներ, իրան տենց 9 րոպե կոկորդին չոքած չէին սպանի։ Երևի համ էլ մտածում են, որ եթե էտ սպանությունը նկարած չլինեին, կարող ա սղցնեին գնար ու էտ ոստիկանը անպատիժ մնար։ 

Ու վաբշե, ես համոզված եմ, որ եթե լիքը մարդ բողոքում ա, ուրեմն բողոքելու առիթ կա, ու մեկ էլ, որ ոստիանը մարդ սպանելու իրավունք չունի, ինչքան էլ, որ ինքը «հասարակության հայելին լինի»։ Էս վերջին արտահայտությունն, ի միջի այլոց, կարծում եմ, կեղծ ա, ինչ-որ սենց սվաղող, ցրող, անիմաստ արտահայտություն ա։ Ոստիկանը հասարակության հայելի չի կարա լինի, ինքը հասարակություն մեջ կարգ ու կանոն ապահովող ու հանցագործություն կանխարգելող ա։

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2020), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (01.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հաաա, այսինքն 100 տարի իրա պապուն նեղել են, դրա համար հիմա կարա իրան պահի շատ ավելի անմարդկային, քան մաշկի ցանկացած այլ գույնի տեր մարդը։
> Բայց ռասիստը էն մարդն ա, որ ասում ա քեզ բոլորի նման պահի, էս պահին քեզ վատ ես պահում։


Ապեր, էտ բողոքողների մեջ լիքը սպիտակներ կան։ Ենթադրում եմ նաև լիքը չինացիներ։ 

Ու հա, իրա պապուն նեղել են 100 տարի առաջ, ինք մինչև հիմա դրա ազդեցության տակ ա։ Քո պապերին էլ կոտորել են 100 տարի առաջ, մինչև հիմա ազգովի դոզի տակ ենք։ Օրինակ, եթե Հրանտ Դինքին ասենք Ամստերդամում սպանած լինեին, կարող ա տեղն ցավոտ չտանեինք։ Բայց Ստամբուլում են սպանել, ու կարող ա հարուր տարի մզանք։

----------

Quyr Qery (02.06.2020), Sambitbaba (03.06.2020), Գաղթական (02.06.2020), Ծլնգ (01.06.2020), Հայկօ (01.06.2020), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց որ ճիշտն ասեմ, իմ տանձին չի, թե Ամերիկայում ով ում ոնց ա կրակում։ Կարան դնեն սաղ սևերին սպանեն, հանգիստ, անդարդ, ապրեն, առանց հանցագործության։ Կարան հակառակը, դնեն սաղ սպիտակներին սպանեն ․․․ վոբշեմ ․․ ոնց ուզում եք ․․․․ 

Մենակ դոլարի կուրսի վրա փիս չազդի ․․․․

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հաաա, այսինքն 100 տարի իրա պապուն նեղել են, դրա համար հիմա կարա իրան պահի շատ ավելի անմարդկային, քան մաշկի ցանկացած այլ գույնի տեր մարդը։
> Բայց ռասիստը էն մարդն ա, որ ասում ա քեզ բոլորի նման պահի, էս պահին քեզ վատ ես պահում։


Ինչ հարյուր տարի, ընդամենը 50 տարի առաջ ա վերացվել ռասսայական սեգրեգացիան։ Որ ավելի պատկերավոր լինի, իմ ու քո ծնողները որ ԱՄՆ–ում լինեին էդ իրանց աչքերով տեսած կլինեին։
Ես սովետի վերջերում եմ ծնվել, առանձնապես ոչ հիշում եմ, ոչ էլ, բայց ախպեր մինչև էսօր դրա քաքերի տակից չենք կարում դուրս գանք հանձինս մեր հիասքանչ ոստիկանության։ Դու հիմա ուզում ես ասում ես, որ հենց էդ օրենքները վերացրեցին ռասիզմը միանգամից կորա՞վ։ Մի երկու էջ առաջ հոդված էի դրել ոստիկանի մասին, ասում էր տարիքով սևերին, որ հարց էր տալիս անկախ իրանցից ձեռները վերև էին բարձրացնում։ 

Հ․Գ․ Ես չեմ ասում որ մարդը իրա մաշկի գույնից պիտի առիթավորվի, խանութ վառի–թալանի։ Բայց ժխտել, որ սևերի նկատմամտ ռասիզմ կա կամ թեկուզ կարա լինի, չի կարելի։

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2020), Varzor (02.06.2020), Աթեիստ (01.06.2020), Գաղթական (02.06.2020), Ծլնգ (01.06.2020), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2020), Տրիբուն (01.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Անդրադառնալը չգիտեմ, բայց ուղղակի առնչություն ունի։ 
> 
> Ենթադրում եմ, որ բողոքողների մեծ մասը հավատացած ա, ու երևի տեղին, որ ԱՄՆ-ում ահագին մարդ, ներառյալ լիքը ոստիկան, սևերին դեռ վերաբերվում ա որպես ստրուկ/ստրուկի ժառանգ, ու հետևապես իրանց նկատմամբ դրսևորում ա համապատասպան վարքագիծ։ Երևի մարդիկ նաև մտածում են, որ եթե էտ սևի տեղը լիներ սպիտակ տեխասցի կավբոյ ու նույն իրավիճակում նույն հանցագործությունն աներ, իրան տենց 9 րոպե կոկորդին չոքած չէին սպանի։ Երևի համ էլ մտածում են, որ եթե էտ սպանությունը նկարած չլինեին, կարող ա սղցնեին գնար ու էտ ոստիկանը անպատիժ մնար։ 
> 
> Ու վաբշե, ես համոզված եմ, որ եթե լիքը մարդ բողոքում ա, ուրեմն բողոքելու առիթ կա, ու մեկ էլ, որ ոստիանը մարդ սպանելու իրավունք չունի, ինչքան էլ, որ ինքը «հասարակության հայելին լինի»։ Էս վերջին արտահայտությունն, ի միջի այլոց, կարծում եմ, կեղծ ա, ինչ-որ սենց սվաղող, ցրող, անիմաստ արտահայտություն ա։ Ոստիկանը հասարակության հայելի չի կարա լինի, ինքը հասարակություն մեջ կարգ ու կանոն ապահովող ու հանցագործություն կանխարգելող ա։


Ինձ թվում է, կամ կարելի է ասել՝ ես համարյա հավատացած եմ, որ ոստիկանը Ֆլոյդին սպանում է ոչ թե գույնի համար, այլ նրա՝ որ Ֆլոյդը իր պահվածքով ու դիմադրելով ու դեմքի արտահայտությունով ու խոսքերով հասցրել ա աֆեկտի, ու դրա մեջ եթե գույնը դեր ա խաղացել, ապա խաղացել ա բոլոր մնացած հանգամանքներից մինիմում դերը։ Ու վիդեո կա, թե ոնց են Ֆլոյդին փորձում տանել մեքենայի մոտ մայթի կողմից, Ֆլոյդը իրեն քցում ա գետնին, ու էդ կադրից մինչև էն կադրը, որտեղ արդեն փողոցի կողմից ոստիկանը սադիստի հայացքով չոքել ա Ֆլոյդի վզին ամբողջ պատկերը բացակայում ա ու ակնհայտորեն կտրած ա ամենուրեք։ Այսինքն վիդոներին տիրապետողները, կարելի է ասել իրենց քաղաքական խնդիրը հաջողությամբ լուծել են։ Կարելի է կռահել, որ Ֆլոյդը էդ ընթացքում հավեսով ծնգլահան ա անում, որ չորս հոգով են չոքացնում, ինչը բնավ չի արդարացնում ոստիկանների պահվածքը ու իրենք դրանից մարդ չեն դառնում, բայց ասելիքս էն ա, որ Ֆլոյդի փոխարեն սպիտակ մաշկով մեկը նույն ձև ծնգլահան աներ, վայթե էլի նույն ձևի կչոքացնեին ու կպահեին երկար, մինչև փուքսները թողներ։ Իսկ էքսպերտիզան ցույց է տալիս, որ Ֆլոյդը վզի տրավմայից, կամ խեղդվելուց չի մահացել, այլ տվյալ պահի ֆիզիկական վիճակի, ալկոհոլի, ստրեսների կոմլեքս վիճակից, որին իհարկե խոշոր չափով նպաստել ա ութ րոպե սադիստի ոտի տակ լռված մնալը։ Եթե ամփոփեմ կարճ, ապա Ֆլոյդը եթե խելոք կամ գոնե կիսախելոք նստեր ոստիկանների մեքենան, հիմա մեծ հավանականութամբ դեռ սաղ էր։ Ու հազիվ թե նրան գույնի համար լրացուցիչ կտտանքների ենթարկեին, եթե ինքը հատուկ չհրահրեր։

----------

Աթեիստ (01.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ընկեր, չինացիքին միլիոններով 200 տարի Չնաստանից ԱՄՆ չեն տարել ու որպես ստրուկ պահել, հետո էլ ազատություն տվել ու էլի 100 տարի նվաստացրած պահել։ 
> 
> Իմ համար զարմանալի ա, որ մարիկ ԱՄՆ-ում սևերի խնդիրը կարան համեմատեն մյուս ռասաների խնդիրների հետ։ Ոնց որ ԱՄՆ պատմությունից վաբշե խաբար չլինեն։


Կալիֆորնիյի բեսամթ լավ համակարգից ա․ հիսպանիկը՝ մենակ իլլիգալ իմիգրանտ ա, հնդիկ-մնդիկը՝ HB-1 վիզայով էժան աշխատուժ, ասիացին՝ մաթեմից բեսամթ լավ նեղաչք, սևն էլ՝ գանգստեր ձրիակեր․ ի՞նչ ստրկություն, էդի Կալիֆորնիայի ստեղծվելուց առաջ ա եղել․․․

Հ․Գ․
Էրեկ նորությունների rabbit hole-ով մի թվիթի վրա դուրս եկա, բառացիորեն բերեմ, որ իմաստից ոչինչ չվրիպի (սևամորթ միջին տարիքի տղամարդ ա գրում՝ այվի լիգ համալսարանում նեյրոկենսաբանության դասախոս ինքն էլ, հաստատ հավայի քոլ չի էլի)․



> Well my 8yr old finally asked whats going on and I tried to explain things for an 8yr old. Then he said, "daddy are we going back to being slaves?" This has been a tough week.

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020), Տրիբուն (01.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ թվում է, կամ կարելի է ասել՝ ես համարյա հավատացած եմ, որ ոստիկանը Ֆլոյդին սպանում է ոչ թե գույնի համար, այլ նրա՝ որ Ֆլոյդը իր պահվածքով ու դիմադրելով ու դեմքի արտահայտությունով ու խոսքերով հասցրել ա աֆեկտի, ու դրա մեջ եթե գույնը դեր ա խաղացել, ապա խաղացել ա բոլոր մնացած հանգամանքներից մինիմում դերը։ Ու վիդեո կա, թե ոնց են Ֆլոյդին փորձում տանել մեքենայի մոտ մայթի կողմից, Ֆլոյդը իրեն քցում ա գետնին, ու էդ կադրից մինչև էն կադրը, որտեղ արդեն փողոցի կողմից ոստիկանը սադիստի հայացքով չոքել ա Ֆլոյդի վզին ամբողջ պատկերը բացակայում ա ու ակնհայտորեն կտրած ա ամենուրեք։ Այսինքն վիդոներին տիրապետողները, կարելի է ասել իրենց քաղաքական խնդիրը հաջողությամբ լուծել են։ Կարելի է կռահել, որ Ֆլոյդը էդ ընթացքում հավեսով ծնգլահան ա անում, որ չորս հոգով են չոքացնում, ինչը բնավ չի արդարացնում ոստիկանների պահվածքը ու իրենք դրանից մարդ չեն դառնում, բայց ասելիքս էն ա, որ Ֆլոյդի փոխարեն սպիտակ մաշկով մեկը նույն ձև ծնգլահան աներ, վայթե էլի նույն ձևի կչոքացնեին ու կպահեին երկար, մինչև փուքսները թողներ։ Իսկ էքսպերտիզան ցույց է տալիս, որ Ֆլոյդը վզի տրավմայից, կամ խեղդվելուց չի մահացել, այլ տվյալ պահի ֆիզիկական վիճակի, ալկոհոլի, ստրեսների կոմլեքս վիճակից, որին իհարկե խոշոր չափով նպաստել ա ութ րոպե սադիստի ոտի տակ լռված մնալը։ Եթե ամփոփեմ կարճ, ապա Ֆլոյդը եթե խելոք կամ գոնե կիսախելոք նստեր ոստիկանների մեքենան, հիմա մեծ հավանականութամբ դեռ սաղ էր։ Ու հազիվ թե նրան գույնի համար լրացուցիչ կտտանքների ենթարկեին, եթե ինքը հատուկ չհրահրեր։


բլյաձ, քեզ ասում են ամերիկայում ոստիկանի հետ խոսալուց սևերը ենթագիտակցաբար ձեռքերը բարձրացնում են, որտև իրենց սև մաշկի վրա են զգում, որ jim crow-ն դե ֆակտո երբեք էլ չի պրծել, իսկ դու ասում ես հույանիտ-բույանիտ էր անում․․․ էդ սևը սպիտակ ոստիկանների մի երկու շարժումից արդեն հասկացած կլիներ, թե իրան ինչ ա սպասում դրանց ձեռքը, ու պանիկայից խույվորել ա, իսկ դու ասում ես եթե սուս-փուս իրան պահեր․․․ 

իսկ սպիտակին, համոզված եղիր, ոչ էլ նառուչնիկների մեջ կկոխեին մի տուֆտա 20 դոլարի համար․․․

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2020), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2020), Տրիբուն (01.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինչ հարյուր տարի, ընդամենը 50 տարի առաջ ա վերացվել ռասսայական սեգրեգացիան։ Որ ավելի պատկերավոր լինի, իմ ու քո ծնողները որ ԱՄՆ–ում լինեին էդ իրանց աչքերով տեսած կլինեին։
> Ես սովետի վերջերում եմ ծնվել, առանձնապես ոչ հիշում եմ, ոչ էլ, բայց ախպեր մինչև էսօր դրա քաքերի տակից չենք կարում դուրս գանք հանձինս մեր հիասքանչ ոստիկանության։ Դու հիմա ուզում ես ասում ես, որ հենց էդ օրենքները վերացրեցին ռասիզմը միանգամից կորա՞վ։ Մի երկու էջ առաջ հոդված էի դրել ոստիկանի մասին, ասում էր տարիքով սևերին, որ հարց էր տալիս անկախ իրանցից ձեռները վերև էին բարձրացնում։ 
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Ես չեմ ասում որ մարդը իրա մաշկի գույնից պիտի առիթավորվի, խանութ վառի–թալանի։ Բայց ժխտել, որ սևերի նկատմամտ ռասիզմ կա կամ թեկուզ կարա լինի, չի կարելի։


Ներս, ես չեմ ասում չկա, բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի բացատրում էն, ինչ հիմա իրանք անում են։

Իրանք հիմա անում են էն, ինչը ռասիստները իրանց վերագրում են։ Արատավոր շրջան ա դառնում։ 
Մենք ձեր մասին վատ կարծիքի ենք, որտև ձեզ վատ ենք պահում։
Մենք մեզ վատ ենք պահում, որտև մեզ վատ ենք վերաբերվում (վատ կարծիքի եք մեր մասին)։

Ու թեկուզ 100 չլինի, 50 լինի, փողոցներում սա անողները հաստատ էն վախտվա ստրուկները չեն, կամ ավտոբուսում դեմը նստելու փորձի համար ծեծ կերածները։

Ստացվում ա, որ գնում եմ Թուրքիա, Հայաստանից 5 անգամ էժան գներով 15 անգամ բարձր որակի սպասարկում եմ ստանում, բայց մեկ ա դուրս գրվելուց պտի մի հատ էդ հյուրանոցը վառեմ, որտև «պապերիս կոտորել են»։

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> բլյաձ, քեզ ասում են ամերիկայում ոստիկանի հետ խոսալուց սևերը ենթագիտակցաբար ձեռքերը բարձրացնում են, որտև իրենց սև մաշկի վրա են զգում, որ jim crow-ն դե ֆակտո երբեք էլ չի պրծել, իսկ դու ասում ես հույանիտ-բույանիտ էր անում․․․ էդ սևը սպիտակ ոստիկանների մի երկու շարժումից արդեն հասկացած կլիներ, թե իրան ինչ ա սպասում դրանց ձեռքը, ու պանիկայից խույվորել ա, իսկ դու ասում ես եթե սուս-փուս իրան պահեր․․․ 
> 
> իսկ սպիտակին, համոզված եղիր, ոչ էլ նառուչնիկների մեջ կկոխեին մի տուֆտա 20 դոլարի համար․․․


Ասածդ ինչ ա, առանց դիմադրելու չոքացրել ե՞ն։ Ու՞ր ա վիդեոն։ 
Կամ պանիկայից ա՞ դիմադրել։ Է Փոլիսն էլ պանիկայից ա սպանել, ինչի որոշեցի՞ր, որ ռասիզմ ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ինչ-որ Ամերիկայում գունավոր հեղափոխություն լինի էլի  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մայդան, ամերիկերեն ո՞նց ա։

----------


## Վիշապ

Մասնավորապես Կալիֆոռնիայում աղքատ սև ուսանողը ամենաբարձր շանսերը ունի հաջողության հասնելու, թե մրցակցության, թե ապաստանի, թե համալսարանների ընտրության առումով, ու առհասարակ Նահանգներում սևերը երևի ամենաբարձր հնարավորությունները ունեն, քան այլուր աշխարհում, բայց դուք ասեք ռասիզմ: Սևերի ստանդարտ մեքենան կադիլակն ա, իսկ ամենաչմոներինը լեքսուսը կամ աուդին, բայց դուք ասեք ռասիզմ: Ու առհասարակ սև ու սպիտակ վերջին մի քանի տասնամյակում լիքը խառնվել են իրար ու ամենուրեք միքսեր են, ու խառը որդեգրություններ, բայց դուք ասեք ռասիզմ:
Իսկ էն որ սևերի հանցագործները ամենաանկանխատեսելին են, ու որ սպիտակ փոլիս ա գալիս, երկուստեք ծակերը կորցնում են, այ էդտեղ կարող ա երկուստեք նախնիների գեները մանավանդ կենդանական ու բնազդային առումով իրենց դերը խաղում են, բան չասի: Բայց հելնել էս ամենից ղալմաղալ սարքելն էլ քուլ ատրակցիոն ա, ջահելները ահագին տժժացին փոլիսի վրա քարեր ու շշեր շպրտելով, ու խանութներից ԹՎ, զարդեր, ակնոցներ, քրջուփալաս ու չուպաչուպս ցրելով, ու մերսեդեսներ վառելով, փոլիսն էլ տժժաց գազ ու ռետինից փամփուշտներ կրակելով ու աջ ու ձախ  տուտուզներին ձաղկելով անկախ վերջիններիս գույնից։ Էդ դեբիլագույն շերտին միշտ էլ առիթներ կգտնվեն զվարճանալու համար։ Մեդիան էլ սաղ կլուսաբանի «մարդկանց ընդվզելու իրավունքներ», «զայրույթի արտահայտում» ու նման այլ զառանցանքների շուքի տակ։ Արդյուքում «ախպերությունը», էն որ իրենց ախպերը կեղծ քսանանոցով սիգարեթ կպցնելու հույսին էր մնացել, դատի արդյունքում կարգին կոմպենսացիա կստանա, էն սադիստ միլիցեքին էլ կփորձեն առավելագույն պատիժը տալ, որ «մասսան հանգստանա» մինչև հաջորդ ղալմաղալի առիթներ: Վերջում էլ Շինարարը կտխրի, որ էս թեման բացել ու ինձ էլ ցնդաբանելու առիթ ա տվել, որ Ամերիկայից հիասթափվի մեկընդմիշտ, Տրիբունն էլ հետը։ Հա, ամեն դեպքում ուրբաթ օրը երկու ֆեդերալի են Օքլենդում գյուլլել, մեկը մեռել ա, բայց դե հու քեյրս ըբաութ ուայթ էսսիս, օնլի բլաք էսսիս մէթըր։

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020), Աթեիստ (02.06.2020), Գաղթական (02.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .. Վերջում էլ Շինարարը կտխրի, որ էս թեման բացել ու ինձ էլ ցնդաբանելու առիթ ա տվել, որ Ամերիկայից հիասթափվի մեկընդմիշտ, Տրիբունն էլ հետը։ Հա, ամեն դեպքում ուրբաթ օրը երկու ֆեդերալի են Օքլենդում գյուլլել, մեկը մեռել ա, բայց դե հու քեյրս ըբաութ ուայթ էսսիս, օնլի բլաք էսսիս մէթըր։


Հոպար, ես ամերիկան երբեք չեմ սիրել, որ մի հատ էլ հիասթափվեմ  :LOL:  Մենակ Բոստոնն եմ սիրում, էն էլ փոքր պոռցիաներով ու ուշ-ուշ։ Իսկ արևմտյան ափին երբեք չեմ եղել, չեմ էլ ուզում լինեմ։ 

Բայց ինչ էի ուզում ասել, որ սաղ տենց լավ ա ամերիկաներում, ախպեր, բա միլիցեքը ինչի՞ են տենց կատաղած արտացոլում հասարակությունը։ Կամ էսքան մարդ ինչի՞ ա ընկել փողոցներ վառում, քանդում, բողոքում։ Կարո՞ղ ա վսյո տակի դու շատ վարդագույն ակնոցներով ես կողքերդ նայում։

Հ․Գ․ Կամ էլ սևերն են խանգարում, որ ամեն ինչ իդեալական լինի։ Հելեք տվեք սաղին սպանեք, կարգին երկիր սարքեք, ու՞մ եք սպասում։

Հ․Հ․Գ․ Բայց որ ինձ լսես, ճիշտը իրար հետ Ռիգա գնալն ա։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, ես ամերիկան երբեք չեմ սիրել, որ մի հատ էլ հիասթափվեմ  Մենակ Բոստոնն եմ սիրում, էն էլ փոքր պոռցիաներով ու ուշ-ուշ։ Իսկ արևմտյան ափին երբեք չեմ եղել, չեմ էլ ուզում լինեմ։ 
> 
> Բայց ինչ էի ուզում ասել, որ սաղ տենց լավ ա ամերիկաներում, ախպեր, բա միլիցեքը ինչի՞ են տենց կատաղած արտացոլում հասարակությունը։ Կամ էսքան մարդ ինչի՞ ա ընկել փողոցներ վառում, քանդում, բողոքում։ Կարո՞ղ ա վսյո տակի դու շատ վարդագույն ակնոցներով ես կողքերդ նայում։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Կամ էլ սևերն են խանգարում, որ ամեն ինչ իդեալական լինի։ Հելեք տվեք սաղին սպանեք, կարգին երկիր սարքեք, ու՞մ եք սպասում։
> 
> Հ․Հ․Գ․ Բայց որ ինձ լսես, ճիշտը իրար հետ Ռիգա գնալն ա։


Հոպար հարցերիդ մասնակի պատասխանները արդեն վերևի գրառումում վայթե կա։ Սևերի ու մնացած բոլորի հետ էլ յոլա գնում ենք, ով յոլա չի գնում իրա խոդով սպանվում ա մանրից։ Երկիրն էլ թեկուզ իրա վառած ու քանդած փողոցներով (էդ մի երկու օրվա մեջ կսարքեն) շատ ավելի կարգին ա մնացած լիքը երկրներից, ու ոչ մեկին էլ չենք սպասում։ Բայց Ռիգա կարելի ա գնալ, չնայած Այվիի վերջին նկարներից հետո ոնց որ Մյունխեն եմ ավելի շատ ուզում, մնաց կորոնավիրուսի հարցերը լուծվեն։

----------

Տրիբուն (02.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Արդարություն, բա ի՞նչ։

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020), Հայկօ (02.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ինչ-որ Ամերիկայում գունավոր հեղափոխություն լինի էլի


Սևը գույն չի (վայթե սպիտակն էլ)

----------


## Varzor

> Մասնավորապես Կալիֆոռնիայում աղքատ սև ուսանողը ամենաբարձր շանսերը ունի հաջողության հասնելու, թե մրցակցության, թե ապաստանի, թե համալսարանների ընտրության առումով, ու առհասարակ Նահանգներում սևերը երևի ամենաբարձր հնարավորությունները ունեն, քան այլուր աշխարհում, բայց դուք ասեք ռասիզմ: Սևերի ստանդարտ մեքենան կադիլակն ա, իսկ ամենաչմոներինը լեքսուսը կամ աուդին, բայց դուք ասեք ռասիզմ: Ու առհասարակ սև ու սպիտակ վերջին մի քանի տասնամյակում լիքը խառնվել են իրար ու ամենուրեք միքսեր են, ու խառը որդեգրություններ, բայց դուք ասեք ռասիզմ:
> Իսկ էն որ սևերի հանցագործները ամենաանկանխատեսելին են, ու որ սպիտակ փոլիս ա գալիս, երկուստեք ծակերը կորցնում են, այ էդտեղ կարող ա երկուստեք նախնիների գեները մանավանդ կենդանական ու բնազդային առումով իրենց դերը խաղում են, բան չասի: Բայց հելնել էս ամենից ղալմաղալ սարքելն էլ քուլ ատրակցիոն ա, ջահելները ահագին տժժացին փոլիսի վրա քարեր ու շշեր շպրտելով, ու խանութներից ԹՎ, զարդեր, ակնոցներ, քրջուփալաս ու չուպաչուպս ցրելով, ու մերսեդեսներ վառելով, փոլիսն էլ տժժաց գազ ու ռետինից փամփուշտներ կրակելով ու աջ ու ձախ  տուտուզներին ձաղկելով անկախ վերջիններիս գույնից։ Էդ դեբիլագույն շերտին միշտ էլ առիթներ կգտնվեն զվարճանալու համար։ Մեդիան էլ սաղ կլուսաբանի «մարդկանց ընդվզելու իրավունքներ», «զայրույթի արտահայտում» ու նման այլ զառանցանքների շուքի տակ։ Արդյուքում «ախպերությունը», էն որ իրենց ախպերը կեղծ քսանանոցով սիգարեթ կպցնելու հույսին էր մնացել, դատի արդյունքում կարգին կոմպենսացիա կստանա, էն սադիստ միլիցեքին էլ կփորձեն առավելագույն պատիժը տալ, որ «մասսան հանգստանա» մինչև հաջորդ ղալմաղալի առիթներ: Վերջում էլ Շինարարը կտխրի, որ էս թեման բացել ու ինձ էլ ցնդաբանելու առիթ ա տվել, որ Ամերիկայից հիասթափվի մեկընդմիշտ, Տրիբունն էլ հետը։ Հա, ամեն դեպքում ուրբաթ օրը երկու ֆեդերալի են Օքլենդում գյուլլել, մեկը մեռել ա, բայց դե հու քեյրս ըբաութ ուայթ էսսիս, օնլի բլաք էսսիս մէթըր։


Ապեր, ես լոգիկան չեմ հասկանում․
Փաստորեն ռասիզմ չկա, բայց դրա ամենախիստ օրենքները և պատիժները կան։ Եթե մի երևույթ էդքան արմատավորված չի, էդքան շատ չի դրսևորվում ապա դրա դեմ տենց մեծածավալ պայքարը ինչի՞ համարա։
Բնականաբար ամեն տեղ էլ տխմար, տգետ ու անասուն մարդիկ կան, բայց հասարկությունը, պետությունը սովորաբար ուժեղ ռեակցիա է տալիս միայն լուրջ ծավալի խնդիրներին։
Ասենք ինչի՞ Հայաստանում թափառող կոկորդիլոսների դեմ չեն պայքարում։ Որովհետև երևույթը բացառիկ և հազվադեպ է։ Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ում ռասիզմը ամենօրյա առօրէական բան է դարձել, դրա համար էլ տենց խիստ պայքարում են (համենայն դեպս այդպես է երևում)։
Հա, էսօրվա մեդիան մրջյունից փիղ հանգիստ կարողանումա սարքի, մանավանդ եթե պատվերա լինում։ Բայց էդ ռասիզմի կատյոլը անընդհատ մարմանդ բլթբլթում է ու ամեն մի դրսևորումից պայթում է։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, ես լոգիկան չեմ հասկանում․
> Փաստորեն ռասիզմ չկա, բայց դրա ամենախիստ օրենքները և պատիժները կան։ Եթե մի երևույթ էդքան արմատավորված չի, էդքան շատ չի դրսևորվում ապա դրա դեմ տենց մեծածավալ պայքարը ինչի՞ համարա։
> Բնականաբար ամեն տեղ էլ տխմար, տգետ ու անասուն մարդիկ կան, բայց հասարկությունը, պետությունը սովորաբար ուժեղ ռեակցիա է տալիս միայն լուրջ ծավալի խնդիրներին։
> Ասենք ինչի՞ Հայաստանում թափառող կոկորդիլոսների դեմ չեն պայքարում։ Որովհետև երևույթը բացառիկ և հազվադեպ է։ Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ում ռասիզմը ամենօրյա առօրէական բան է դարձել, դրա համար էլ տենց խիստ պայքարում են (համենայն դեպս այդպես է երևում)։
> Հա, էսօրվա մեդիան մրջյունից փիղ հանգիստ կարողանումա սարքի, մանավանդ եթե պատվերա լինում։ Բայց էդ ռասիզմի կատյոլը անընդհատ մարմանդ բլթբլթում է ու ամեն մի դրսևորումից պայթում է։


Ռասիզմ կա, մնացել ա սևերի պուպուլը պաչել, այ էդ չենք կարողանում հաղթահարել։ 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ռասիստական վերաբերմունքը հա էլ կլինի, քանի ռասիզմի օբյեկտը իրեն մյուսներին հավասար չի կարողանում պահել (աթեիստը արդեն ասեց)։
Օրինակ ինձ վրա մի 15 տարի առաջ Մյունխենի օդանավակայանում զզվանքով նայեցին հենց անձնագրիս մեջ տեսան, որ հայ եմ, ու երևի պատճառ ունեին, ո՞նց պահանջեի, որ ինձ հարգեն, եթե իմ ցեղի զգալի մասը խայտառակ համբավ էր ձեռք բերել։ Կարող ա՞ ցույց անեի, օգներ։
Էս «ցույցերը» ձեզ թվում ա օգնեցի՞ն, թե ավելի շատացրեցին զզվանքն ու ատելությունը։ 
Հես ա սրանց ուզած արդարությունը՝




Հ.Գ. Ընդ որում, Ֆլոյդն էլ որ պաղեստինցու խանութում կեղծ քսանանոցն ա առաջարկել, էդ պահին շատ բարձր հարգանք ա ունեցել վերջինիս ազգային պատկանելիության, մաշկի գույնի ու մնացած արժեքների նկատմամբ, ուղղակի ժամանած բռի անասուն ոստիկանները դա հավուր պատշաճի չեն գնահատել:

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նյու Յորք Թայմզը, բոլոր աղբյուրներից հավաքած վիդեոներով համարյա ամբողջությամբ վերականգնել ա ամբողջ դեպքը։ Ոչ մի առիթ չեմ տեսնում թե ինչի պիտի տենց գետնին գցեին էդ խեղճ հարիֆին ու չորսով նստեին վրեն։ Ընթացքում էլ զանգեին շտապ օգնություն, թե բա հասեք փրկեք, մեռնում ա։

https://www.nytimes.com/video/us/100...ath-video.html

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2020), Տրիբուն (02.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Օրինակ ինձ վրա մի 15 տարի առաջ Մյունխենի օդանավակայանում զզվանքով նայեցին հենց անձնագրիս մեջ տեսան, որ հայ եմ, ու երևի պատճառ ունեին, ո՞նց պահանջեի, որ ինձ հարգեն, եթե իմ ցեղի զգալի մասը խայտառակ համբավ էր ձեռք բերել։ Կարող ա՞ ցույց անեի, օգներ։


Որ 15 տարի առաջ գնալուց մի անգամ չլիներ, այլ շաբաթը մի քանի անգամ, կարող ա և ցույց էլ անեիր, չի բացառվում։

ՈՒ ցույցը, թալանի հետ արի մի խառնեք էլի։ 2008–ին էլ Երևանում մարտի մեկին մոտակա խանութները հնձեցին։ Իշխանությունները ասում էին այդ կեղտոտ ցուցարարներն էին, առիթից օգվտեցին թալան սկսեցին։ Հիմա նմանատիպ բան ես ասում, երկու համբալ մտնում ա թալանում ա, մի ուրիշներն էլ մի բան են պաժառ տալիս, սրանց սաղին խառնում ես ցուցարարների հետ նույն բոչկի մեջ ասում ես թալանչի են։ Ընդհանրապես եթե էսքան մարդ դուրս ա գալիս երևի մի բան կա էլի‎։ Հավայի ոչ մեկ չի հելնի մեյդան ընկնի։

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2020), Տրիբուն (02.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> ...
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ռասիստական վերաբերմունքը հա էլ կլինի, քանի ռասիզմի օբյեկտը իրեն մյուսներին հավասար չի կարողանում պահել (աթեիստը արդեն ասեց)։
> Օրինակ ինձ վրա մի 15 տարի առաջ Մյունխենի օդանավակայանում զզվանքով նայեցին հենց անձնագրիս մեջ տեսան, որ հայ եմ, ու երևի պատճառ ունեին, ո՞նց պահանջեի, որ ինձ հարգեն, եթե իմ ցեղի զգալի մասը խայտառակ համբավ էր ձեռք բերել։ Կարող ա՞ ցույց անեի, օգներ։


Դե ռասիզմը էն երևույթներից է, որ երկու կողմն էլ իրենց մեղավորությունն ունեն, ավելի շուտ երկու կողմերում էլ տվյալ երևույթի հանդեպ տգետ և տխմար վերաբերմունքը գերակշառում է։
ԻՀԿ, ԱՄՆ-ի սևամորթների մոտ լավ ձևավորված բարդույթ կա, ինչպես և ցանկացած տուժածի և ոտնահարվածի մոտ։ Բայց իրենք էդ բարդույթը մի տեսակ բրենդ ու դրոշակ են սարքել, դե բնականաբար ուրիշներն էլ կարողանում են դա օգտագործել սեփական շահերի համար։
Սպիտակամորթներն էլ դրա ձեռը կրակն են ընկել։
Լավագույն լուծումը նեգրերին Աֆրիկա հետ ուղարկելնա՝ հաստատ ավելի էժան կնստի երկրի վրա  :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ԱՄՆ-ի խիստ նյութապաշտական և սպառողական մշակույթը (բոլորն էլ դրանից ունեն, բայց դե դրոշակակիրը ԱՄՆ-ն է) որևէ կերպ թույլ չի տա էդ հարցը լուծել։ Ու էս տեմպերով ԱՄՆ-ի վերջը հենց սևամորթների ձեռքով էլ գալու է։ Դեռ շատ ժամանակ պիտի անցնի, շատ աշխատանք պիտի արվի, որ էդ բարդույթը հաղթահարվի։ Ասենք մոտավորապես բասկերի կամ շոտլանդացիների պես։
Ստեղ մի հատ թաքնված, բայց շատ իրական վտանգ կա։ Բավականին շատ ոլորտներում չեն ուզում, որ դա անցնի,քանի որ դրա վրա լավ փողեր ու կարիերա են սարքում։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ինչ-որ Ամերիկայում գունավոր հեղափոխություն լինի էլի


Գլխավոր Մայդանոլոգը արդեն մետոդիչկեք ա գրում ամերիկացիների համար։ https://t.me/margaritasimonyan/6157

Երևի շուտով կանաչ «իխ տամ նետ» մարդուկներին էլ ուղարկեն  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (02.06.2020), Գաղթական (02.06.2020), Տրիբուն (02.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ընդհանրապես եթե էսքան մարդ դուրս ա գալիս երևի մի բան կա էլի‎։ Հավայի ոչ մեկ չի հելնի մեյդան ընկնի։


Ապ, իհարկե հավայի չի, բայց դե համարժեք էլ չի։ Ոստիկանները հանցագործություն են գործել, թող պահանջեն համարժեք օրենքով պատիժ, բայց այդ էլ այն դեպքում, եթե էդ պատիժը չլինի (ոնց որ սկզբից դրան էր գնում)։ Բայց դե տեսնում ենք ինչ է կատարվում՝ ավելորդ ավելի են սրում իրավիճակը, ինչը հեչ չի նպաստում հետագայում ավելի լավ լինելուն։ Այ թե ու՞մ է ձեռնտու, որ սրում են, ուրիշ հարց է։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նյու Յորք Թայմզը, բոլոր աղբյուրներից հավաքած վիդեոներով համարյա ամբողջությամբ վերականգնել ա ամբողջ դեպքը։ Ոչ մի առիթ չեմ տեսնում թե ինչի պիտի տենց գետնին գցեին էդ խեղճ հարիֆին ու չորսով նստեին վրեն։ Ընթացքում էլ զանգեին շտապ օգնություն, թե բա հասեք փրկեք, մեռնում ա։
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/video/us/100...ath-video.html


Առիթը վիդեոյիդ մեջ ուշադիր որ նայես կջոկես, մի դռնով Ջորջին խցկում են ներս, մյուս դռնով քցվում ա դուրս, ու պառկացնում են գետնին ու չորսով նստում վրեն, որից հետո Ջորջը սկսում ա աղերսել, ու սադիստները որոշում են վերջինիս տանջել չենթարկվելու համար։ Կարծում եմ սպանելու դիտավորություն չկա, էն մի սադիստը չի ֆայմում, որ սա մեռնում ա, մտածում ա կլյաուզնիկություն ա անում, ոնց որ անում էր մեքենա խցկվելիս (ըստ ակտի բողոքել ա կլաուստրոֆոբիայից, բայց մինչև ոստիկանների ժամանելը իր մեքենայի ռույլին նստելու հետ փաստորեն օքեյ էր)։
Իսկ առանց առիթի 2017-ին նույն Մինեսոտայի սև ոստիկանը սպանել էր սպիտակ կնկա (այսինքն խրտնել, կրակել էր): Guess what? Սևերը ցույց էին արել, որ ոստիկանին անարդար են նստացրել, կամ շատ են տվել։ Ու դե իհարկե սենց հուզախռով զանգվածները փողոցներ դուրս չեկան իրենց մարդասիրությունն ու հանդուրժողականությունը սփռեին ամենուրեք, սրտաճմլիկ վիդեո չկար, հետո ոստիկանը սև էր, չէր դզում։
Ինչ վերաբերում է «եթե էսքան մարդ դուրս ա գալիս երևի մի բան կա էլի», պատճառները մարդկանց դուրս գալու շատ պարզ են, մեկը՝ որ 3 ամիս պարապ զվռնել են անորոշության մեջ, ամենախոշոր պատճառն էլ սրտաճմլիկ վիդեոն ա, որ մեդիան հրամցրել ա։ Հրամցրած ինֆոյի ձևով ու ասելիքով կարելի է սաղին կառավարել, օրինակ իմ վրա էլ ազդեց։
Ու հիմնական խնդիրը՝ Ֆրիմանի դրած ծաղրանկարը բերեմ ստեղ, որը իսկապես իրականություն ա․

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

Հ.Գ. Ու Ջորջ Ֆլոյդը, որ կեղծ տասնոցով, թե քսանանոցով սիգարետ ա վերցնում, որը հրաժարվում ա հետ տալ, փաստորեն նստում ա նենց ոչինչ թարմոտ Մերսեդես ՄԼ, խեղճ ու աղքատ սևեր, դե բա իհարկե։ Անկեղծ ասեմ, արդեն էն սադիստ ոստիկանը սկսում ա մանրից մեղքս գալ, կարաք նեխած ձվեր շպրտեք ռասիստիս վրա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էսօր սենց լավ միտք տեսա ՖԲ-ում։

Thomas Sowell (in 2012):
Racism is not dead, but it is on life support — kept alive by politicians, race hustlers and people who get a sense of superiority by denouncing others as “racists.”

----------

Quyr Qery (04.06.2020), Varzor (03.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Առիթը վիդեոյիդ մեջ ուշադիր որ նայես կջոկես, մի դռնով Ջորջին խցկում են ներս, մյուս դռնով քցվում ա դուրս, ու պառկացնում են գետնին ու չորսով նստում վրեն, որից հետո Ջորջը սկսում ա աղերսել, ու սադիստները որոշում են վերջինիս տանջել չենթարկվելու համար։ Կարծում եմ սպանելու դիտավորություն չկա, էն մի սադիստը չի ֆայմում, որ սա մեռնում ա, մտածում ա կլյաուզնիկություն ա անում, ոնց որ անում էր մեքենա խցկվելիս (ըստ ակտի բողոքել ա կլաուստրոֆոբիայից, բայց մինչև ոստիկանների ժամանելը իր մեքենայի ռույլին նստելու հետ փաստորեն օքեյ էր)։


Եթե կեղծ թղթադրամ տալու ու կլյաուզնիկություն անելու համար նորմալ եկրներում, ասենք Ֆրանսիայում, մարդկանց դաժանաբար խեղդեին, հիմա Փարիզում մի հատ կենդանի արաբ մնացած չէր լինի  :LOL: 

Ապեր, թարգի էտ ախմախ երկրում ապրելը, տենում ես փորձանքը վխտում ա փողոցներում։ Հետ արի Հայաստանի։ ԱՄՆ-ն մի առավելություն ունի, էտ պասպորտն ա, էտ էլ ոնց հասկանում եմ ունես արդեն։ Քեզ պե՞տք ա էտ դաժան բարքերի մեջ ապրելը։

----------

Varzor (03.06.2020), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Առիթը վիդեոյիդ մեջ ուշադիր որ նայես կջոկես, մի դռնով Ջորջին խցկում են ներս, մյուս դռնով քցվում ա դուրս, ու պառկացնում են գետնին ու չորսով նստում վրեն, որից հետո Ջորջը սկսում ա աղերսել, ու սադիստները որոշում են վերջինիս տանջել չենթարկվելու համար։ Կարծում եմ սպանելու դիտավորություն չկա, էն մի սադիստը չի ֆայմում, որ սա մեռնում ա, մտածում ա կլյաուզնիկություն ա անում, ոնց որ անում էր մեքենա խցկվելիս (ըստ ակտի բողոքել ա կլաուստրոֆոբիայից, բայց մինչև ոստիկանների ժամանելը իր մեքենայի ռույլին նստելու հետ փաստորեն օքեյ էր)։


Մեկը էս կողմից խոթում ա ներս, մյուսը գնումա էն կողմից դուռը բացում ա։ Հաջորդ պահը չի երևում ինքն ա իրան գցում դուրս, թե սադիստն ա քաշում հանում, ոնց որ մեկնաբանն ա ասում։ Ընգեր բայց ըտեղ ոչ մի թեմա չի կարա լինի, որ ձեռքերը մեջքի հետևը կապած մարդուն գցեն ու չորս հոգով ութ րոպե նստեն վրեն։ Դու ոնց ես ասում «դիտավորություն չկա» չեմ հասկանում‎։ Ինչ էին ակնկալում, որ կլինի։ Հետն էլ զանգում շտապ օգնություն ու հրշեջներին։ Չի զգում հա՞ որ տակին արդեն լրիվ անջատվել ա‎։ Կողքից էլ, որ ասում են էդ էլ հեչ‎։ Էն իրա մենթ ախպերներն էլ մեխի գլուխ են ընդեղ, չեն տեսնում ինչ ա կատարվում, որ տոռմուզ տան։ Էլ դիտավորություն ո՞նց ա լինում, կարո՞ղ ա պոզով–պոչով ա լինում։

----------

Varzor (03.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Մի հետաքրքիր պահ էլ կա.
Փաստաթղթերով մահ ա գրանցվել անց 29, եթե չեմ սխալվում, արդեն ՇՕ մեքենայի մեջ:

Ասենք չգիտեմ պրակտիկայում ոնց ա.
խոսքի մի 2 օրական դիակը նոր են հայտնաբերել, մահ գրանցելուց «2 օր առաջ»-ն ե՞ն նշում, թե՞ հենց արձանագրման պահը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մեկը էս կողմից խոթում ա ներս, մյուսը գնումա էն կողմից դուռը բացում ա։ Հաջորդ պահը չի երևում ինքն ա իրան գցում դուրս, թե սադիստն ա քաշում հանում, ոնց որ մեկնաբանն ա ասում։ Ընգեր բայց ըտեղ ոչ մի թեմա չի կարա լինի, որ ձեռքերը մեջքի հետևը կապած մարդուն գցեն ու չորս հոգով ութ րոպե նստեն վրեն։ Դու ոնց ես ասում «դիտավորություն չկա» չեմ հասկանում‎։ Ինչ էին ակնկալում, որ կլինի։ Հետն էլ զանգում շտապ օգնություն ու հրշեջներին։ Չի զգում հա՞ որ տակին արդեն լրիվ անջատվել ա‎։ Կողքից էլ, որ ասում են էդ էլ հեչ‎։ Էն իրա մենթ ախպերներն էլ մեխի գլուխ են ընդեղ, չեն տեսնում ինչ ա կատարվում, որ տոռմուզ տան։ Էլ դիտավորություն ո՞նց ա լինում, կարո՞ղ ա պոզով–պոչով ա լինում։


Օֆ օֆ․․․ գերդոզայի տակ գտնված մեկը իր նազուսազով հունից հանել ա առանց էդ էլ համբերությունից ու քթի ծակից զուրկ սադիստներին, ու մեռնելու ծանրակշիռ պատճառներից մեկն էլ գերդոզան ա, նենց չի, որ հենց մենակ ոսիկանների վրեն նստելուց մեռավ։
Ոչ էն ա մի բան, ոչ նրանք։ Ինձ էս պահին միակ ներվայնացնողը մեդիան ու խչախճանքի մեջ տժժացող մասսան ա, որ Ջորջին ներկայացնում են մի հրաշալի անձնավորություն, որը առողջական խնդիր ուներ, ու գազանաբար խեղդամահ եղավ ռասիստների կողմից։ 
Հենց մենակ էդ ՆՅԹայմզը իր սրտաճմիկ ձայնով մեկնաբանությունով ու սաունդթրեքով, կամ տխմարներ են, որ չեն հասկանում ինչ են անում, կամ էլ դիտավորյալ սադրող ու քաղաքական հարց լուծող վիժվածքներ են, ես երրորդ տարբերակ չունեմ։

----------

One_Way_Ticket (03.06.2020), Quyr Qery (04.06.2020), Varzor (03.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ամերիկան ոնց որ մանրից քանդվում ա սեփական ոչխար ժողովդրի կողմից, ավելի շուտ՝ երիտասարդության, որը արդեն տարերքի մեջ կայֆ ա ստանում ոստիկանների հետ կաշեր անելուց, իսկ պրովոկատորներն ու առանձնահատուկ դեգեներատները մանրից թեժացնում են կաշերը։ Ափսոս, լավ երկիր էր  :LOL: 
Ես վերջնականապես համոզվեցի՝ մարդիկս մեծամասամբ դեբիլ ենք, ու դիպլոմը, մաշկի գույնն ու ազգությունը կապ չունի  :Sad:

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ամերիկան ոնց որ մանրից քանդվում ա սեփական ոչխար ժողովդրի կողմից, ավելի շուտ՝ երիտասարդության, որը արդեն տարերքի մեջ կայֆ ա ստանում ոստիկանների հետ կաշեր անելուց, իսկ պրովոկատորներն ու առանձնահատուկ դեգեներատները մանրից թեժացնում են կաշերը։ Ափսոս, լավ երկիր էր 
> Ես վերջնականապես համոզվեցի՝ մարդիկս մեծամասամբ դեբիլ ենք, ու դիպլոմը, մաշկի գույնն ու ազգությունը կապ չունի


Վիշապ ջան, դու էդ կեղծ 20 դոլարը մատիդ փաթաթան ես սարքել ու հա աչք ես խոթում: Հասկացանք: Բայց էդ առումով փոլիսը միակ բանը, որ կարող է անել, պետք է պարզի, թե որտեղից է նա էե դրամը վերցրել: Քանի՞ տոկոս ա հավանականությունն այն բանի, որ դա հենց ինքն էր տպել... 
Իմ տաքսիստական կարիերայի ընթացքում ինձ ամենաքիչը մի հինգ անգամ նման կեղծ քսանդոլարանոցներ տվել են ու ես անմիջապես չեմ նկատել: Մի անգամ ես եմ դրանով խանութ գնացել, երկու անգամ էլ կինս: Հետո՞: Ամեն անգամ մեզ պետք է սպանեին հենց տեղու՞մ: Չէ, ուղղակի մեզ ասեցին, որ սխալ ենք: Ինչու՞: Կարծում եմ, որովհետև սև չենք: Սա խանութպանի վերաբերմունքը: Չեմ ժխտում, որ եթե մենք սև լինեինք, կարող է նույնպես զգուշացնեին, բայց համոզված եմ, որ փոլիս կանչելու հավանականությունը շատ ավելի մեծ կլիներ:

Մի քանի ամիս առաջ տանից դուրս եկա ու վալետս մոռացել էի տանը: Սթարբաքսում պարզեցի դա, հետ վերադարձա, ընթացքում զանգեցի կնոջս, որ փողոց հանի: Փողոցի ու շենքի արանքում մենք ունենք լայն "կարման", որտեղ երկու կողմից մեքենաներ են կայանում: Ուրեմն ես մտա էս կարմանը ու քշում եմ դեպի կենտրոնական մասը, որտեղ դուռն է, բայց կինս, պարզվում է, առաջ էր եկել, ու տեսնելով, որ իրեն չեմ նկատել, բարձր կանչեց, որ լսեմ: Ես կանգնեցի, դուրս եմ գալիս մեքենայից, մեկ էլ մյուս կողմից մի հատ փոլիս գոռգոռալով հարձակվեց կնոջս վրա, թե. դու իրավունք չունես էդ անել, ես քեզ կկալանավորեմ և այլն: Հետո էլ իմ վրա, կնոջս պաշտպանելու համար:
Մի խոսքով պարզվեց, որ էս հայվանը մոտոն կանգնեցրել է մայթի վրա ստվերում, որ տեսանելի չլինի, իսկ ինքն անցնող մեքենաների արագությունն է չափում էդ իր թաքնված տեղից: Իսկ գոռգոռալով կնոջս վրա էր հասել, մտածելով, որ կինս իրեն տեսել է ու ինձ է զգուշացնում: Մի խոսքով, ահագին կռիվ-շամաթա, մինչև ես չասեցի, որ տեղյակ եմ, որ ինքը երթևեկությանը կարող է հսկել միայն տեսանելի վիճակում, այլ ոչ թե դարան մտած: Դարան մտած կարելի է հետևել նրան միայն, եթե նախապես գիտես, որ նա, հանցավոր է: Սրանից հետո միայն փասափուսեն հավաքեց, գնաց:

Ուզում եմ ասել, որ մենակ սևերի վրա չի, որ սրանք բառադի մատ են թափ տալիս ու մենակ ես չեմ, որ կարող եմ նրանց անարդարացի ու հաբռգած վերտաբերմունքի մասին պատմել: Բայց դե, հաստատ է մի բան, որ եթե սև լինեինք մեզ հետ էդքան գլուխ էլ չէր դնի, միանգամից կկանչեր իր նմաններին ու ինձ էլ, կնոջս էլ նիսիա տեղն էդտեղից կսրբեին-կտանեին: Որովհետև մնացած բոլորը նրանց համար, կոպիտ ասած, եթե սև էլ չեն, գոնե սեռի են:
Հիշում եմ, մոտ քսան տարի առաջ մի փոլիս էին սպանել: Հուղարկավորումը ԹՎ-ով ցույց էին տալիս: Ու սրա գործընկերը, հիշում եմ, տխրությամբ հիշելով իր սիրելի ընկերջը, ջերմորեն հիշեց. "Հիմա արդեն նա երբեք չի ասի ինձ գործի գնալուց առաջ. դե ինչ, բրո, ժամանակն է գնալ որսի":
Այ, էս խոսքերը, Վիշապ ջան, որքան էլ սևուսպիտակ խաղանք, ռասիզմ խաղանք և այլն, - էս խոսքերն են տխուր իրականությունը: Մնացածը նրանց համար որսի գազաններ են, իսկ իրենք՝ որսորդներ: Ուղղակի սև "գազանը" ավելի անգլխացավ որս է, որտև Թրամպի պես թագավոր ունենու դեպքում դա, կարելի է ասել, թույլատրված որս է:

Էս էլ քեզ մի հատ սիրուն տեսարան անմեղ փոլիսի առօրեայից.

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Սամ չեմ ջոկում ինչ ես ասում։ 
Ջորջին քսան դոլարանոցի համար չսպանեցին, սպանեցին, որովհետև դավադիտ արեց պրոֆեսիոնալիզմից զուրկ մենթերին, երբ որ փորձում էին խցել մեքենան։ Որ դոզի տակ չլիներ ու կապիկություններ չաներ, երթարկվեր, ներողություն խնդրեր, կարող ա իսկի չձերբակալեին էլ, որևէ մեկը փորձել ա՞։
Հրեն բերածդ վիդեոյում սևը ոնց կարում կապիկավարի կայֆավատ ա լինում մենթերի վրա, տեսնես խի՞ չեն տալիս սպանում։

Ես հիմա փորձեմ կակային քաշեմ քթերս, գնամ կեղծ տասանոցով սիգարեթ առնեմ կողքի բուդկից, տես ոնց են փոլիս կանչում, փոլիսը գա տոշնի նույն ձևի ինձ դրսևորեմ, ոնց որ Ջորջը, վստահ եմ քաշքշելու են, նստելու են վրես ու կարող ա տան սպանեն էլ, եթե շատ նադայել արեցի։
Եթե չինացիք սկսեին իրենց մասսայական լկտի ու անադեկվատ պահել, փոլիսի գազանությունները կտեսնեինք չինացիքի նկատմամբ։ 
Բայց էսպես մտածելը չափազանց կլիշեոդ ա, ձանձրալի, դրամա չկա մեջը, մաղձ թափելու ու հիսթերիայի ու ինքնահաստատվելու առիթ չկա, իսկ սենց տես քանի հոգի ա փողոց դուրս գալիս ու ինքն իր աչքին բարձրանում, վերջապես ինքզինքի կյանքի մեջ իմաստ գտնում․․․

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ չեմ ջոկում ինչ ես ասում։ 
> Ջորջին քսան դոլարանոցի համար չսպանեցին, սպանեցին, որովհետև դավադիտ արեց պրոֆեսիոնալիզմից զուրկ մենթերին, երբ որ փորձում էին խցել մեքենան։ Որ դոզի տակ չլիներ ու կապիկություններ չաներ, երթարկվեր, ներողություն խնդրեր, կարող ա իսկի չձերբակալեին էլ, որևէ մեկը փորձել ա՞։
> Հրեն բերածդ վիդեոյում սևը ոնց կարում կապիկավարի կայֆավատ ա լինում մենթերի վրա, տեսնես խի՞ չեն տալիս սպանում։
> 
> Ես հիմա փորձեմ կակային քաշեմ քթերս, գնամ կեղծ տասանոցով սիգարեթ առնեմ կողքի բուդկից, տես ոնց են փոլիս կանչում, փոլիսը գա տոշնի նույն ձևի ինձ դրսևորեմ, ոնց որ Ջորջը, վստահ եմ քաշքշելու են, նստելու են վրես ու կարող ա տան սպանեն էլ, եթե շատ նադայել արեցի։
> Եթե չինացիք սկսեին իրենց մասսայական լկտի ու անադեկվատ պահել, փոլիսի գազանությունները կտեսնեինք չինացիքի նկատմամբ։ 
> Բայց էսպես մտածելը չափազանց կլիշեոդ ա, ձանձրալի, դրամա չկա մեջը, մաղձ թափելու ու հիսթերիայի ու ինքնահաստատվելու առիթ չկա, իսկ սենց տես քանի հոգի ա փողոց դուրս գալիս ու ինքն իր աչքին բարձրանում, վերջապես ինքզինքի կյանքի մեջ իմաստ գտնում․․․


Ես զարմանում եմ քո վրա, ազնվորեն, եղբայրս... Ոնց որ հեչ էս երկրից չլինես... Զարմանքից նույնիսկ վրդովմունքս անցավ, ազնիվ խոսք: :Smile:  Մենակ, գնալուց առաջ ուզում եմ հիշեցնեմ. որքան գիտեմ, Ամերիկայում փոլիսների մեքենաների հետևի դռները ներսից չեն բացվում:
Կներես, որ նորմալ չպատասխանեցի, ուղղակի նույն բանը պետք է ասեմ, - ի՞նչ իմաստ...  :Drinks:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ․․․ հիշեցնեմ. *որքան գիտեմ, Ամերիկայում փոլիսների մեքենաների հետևի դռները ներսից չեն բացվում*:


+++ որպես ամերիկայում փոլիսի մեքենայի հետևում երթևեկած մարդ, ասեմ․ խույ թե Ֆլոյդը ներսից էդ դուռը կբացեր, թե էն գանդոնը չբացեր ու քաշեր հաներ, որ քցեր ծնկի տակ․․․

ներող քֆուրների համար, առանց դրա էս թեմա արդեն մտնել չի լինում

----------


## Վիշապ

> +++ որպես ամերիկայում փոլիսի մեքենայի հետևում երթևեկած մարդ, ասեմ․ խույ թե Ֆլոյդը ներսից էդ դուռը կբացեր, թե էն գանդոնը չբացեր ու քաշեր հաներ, որ քցեր ծնկի տակ․․․
> 
> ներող քֆուրների համար, առանց դրա էս թեմա արդեն մտնել չի լինում


Մի ջղայնացի, էդ գ․․․ մի խոսքով մենթին հեսա մի քսան քսանհինգ տարի կտան, սևերը բանտում կդոմփեն ռեժիմով, մասսան կհանգստանա, նույն բորշությունը կշարունակվի մինչև հաջորդ սադիզմ/ռասիզմ/հիսթերիա։

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ես նոր միայն նայեցի էդ տեսարանի վիդեոն (նայելու բան չէր, տեղ-տեղ աչքերս փակում էի), բայց հստակ լսեցի, որ երբ Ֆլոյդը պաղատում էր, թե չի կարող շնչել, փլիզ, վիզը ծնկով սեղմող ոստիկանը ասում ա՝ կնստե՞ս ուրեմն մեքենան, Ֆլոյդը՝ այո, փլիզ, այո, փլիզ, իսկ ոստիկանը՝ ոչ մի բան, շարունակում ա էլ ավելի ուժեղ ճզմել, ու այդպես երկար ժամանակ։ Այսինքն՝ իր հարցը, փաստորեն, հռետորական էր։
Սա կոչվում ա Ֆլոյդը դիմադրությու՞ն էր ցույց տալիս։

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հա, ուրեմն մեդիայի անասունության մասին։ Ոնց որ ցույց չեն տալիս, թե մենթերը ոնց են հաջողացնում թառել Ջորջի վրա, նույն կերպ «անուշադրության են մատնում», թե ոնց ա Ջորջը ձեռի հետ մեկ երկու փոքրիկ փաթեթ թաքուն գցում գետնին, երբ ոստիկաններից մեկը մեքենայից Ջորջին մոտեցնում ա պատին… Դե Ջորջը բարի համբավ ուներ ու անմեղ էր: Մեծ խնդիր չի, հաշվի առնելով, որ Ամերիկայում սաղ նարկոշ են, ներվայնանցում ա թե ոնց ա մեդիան սաղին ապուշի տեղ դնում, ու հետո սաղ իրենք իրենց են հավեսով ապուշի տեղ դնում:




> Մի հատ 2:42-ին ա քցում, մի հատ էլ 2:59-ին։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա, ուրեմն մեդիայի անասունության մասին։ Ոնց որ ցույց չեն տալիս, թե մենթերը ոնց են հաջողացնում թառել Ջորջի վրա, նույն կերպ «անուշադրության են մատնում», թե ոնց ա Ջորջը ձեռի հետ մեկ երկու փոքրիկ փաթեթ թաքուն գցում գետնին, երբ ոստիկաններից մեկը մեքենայից Ջորջին մոտեցնում ա պատին… Դե Ջորջը բարի համբավ ուներ ու անմեղ էր: Մեծ խնդիր չի, հաշվի առնելով, որ Ամերիկայում սաղ նարկոշ են, ներվայնանցում ա թե ոնց ա մեդիան սաղին ապուշի տեղ դնում, ու հետո սաղ իրենք իրենց են հավեսով ապուշի տեղ դնում:


Դու ինքդ քեզ լսո՞ւմ ես (կարդում ես)․․․ նախ նույնիսկ եթե վրեն կես տոննա թմրանյութ էլ լիներ, ոչ մի ձև դա չի արդարացնում ոչ ոստիկանների վերաբերմունքը, ոչ էլ բացահայտ սպանությունը։ Բայց էս քո անալիզնլի փաստն էլ ցուցադրում ա մելոչնիկությունդ, որ փորձում ես ամեն ձև վրեն կեղտ բռնած լինես՝ ծածկելու բացահայտ ռասիզմդ։ Ու քո կարծիքով իր ձեռքերին նառուչնիկ են հագցրել մեջքի հետևում, բայց երկու հատ փաթեթիկ են թողել, որ բռի մեջ պահի․․․ ոնց ա երևում, որ ոստիկանների հետ շփումից կիլոմետրերով հեռու ես, էլ չասած ԱՄՆ-ում սևերի նկատմամբ ոստիկանների վերաբերմունքից․․․ իսկ բուն քո տեսած փաթեթները․ 2:42-ինը ակնհայտ ոտով գետնին ընկած թղթի կտոր ա տշում (նայի դրանից առաջ ու հետո ու կտեսնես որ դրանից մի երկու վայրկյան առաջ մի թղթի կտոր իր դիրքն ա փոխում ոտքին հպվելով), իսկ 2:59-իննինը ամենայն հավանականությամբ ձեռքի նառուչնեկներով պատի ծեփից կտոր ա պոկում գետնին գցում։ Բայց էն որ ոստիկանները կարան նառուչնիկ հագցնեն, ձեռքում էլ երկու փաթեթ թողեն պահի նույն աստիճանի զառանցանք ա ինչ «ոստիկանի մեքենայից դուռը բացեց դուրս եկավ»-ը։ Ու նույն ձևի էլ որ ասում ես Մերսեդես ՄԼ-ա քշում․․․ էդ անտեր մաշնից ԱՄՆ-ում վերջին անգամ 9 տարի առաջ են նորը ծախել, բայց քո աչքը 10+ տարվա մեքենան ծակեց․ ո՞նց թե, համ չունեվոր ա համ Մերսեդես ա քշում․․․ ու էլ չասած որ էդ կեղծված 20-անոցից էլ ոնցոր խաբար չենք, խոսքի կարո՞ղ ա էն խանութի աշխատողները կիսաճղված 20-անոցի մուննաթ էին անում, կամ իրենք սխալ սդաչի են տվել, հետո էկել չամուռ կպել, ու սիկտիրվելու արժանացած գնացել փոլիս են զանգել։ Հնարավոր ա, չէ՞, նենց չի որ դու քո աչքով էդ կեղծ 20-անոցը տեսել ես թե ոնց էր Ֆլոյդը կասիռին փոխանցում։

Ստեղ մենակ մի բան ա ակնհայտ․ ոստիկանները բացահյտ սպանում են նառուչնիկներով կապված ու ասֆալտին փռված սևամորթ քաղաքացու։ Ու քանի որ սա առաջին նման դեպքը չի, սա ևս մեկ դրվագ ա ավելացնում ոստիկանությունում տիրող սիսթեմիկ խնդիրների՝ թե՛ ընդհանուր բռնության շուրջ, ու թե՛ կոնկրետ սևամորթների նկատմամբ անհամաչափ բռնության։ Վերջ․․․ թե ով ա խմած եղել, ով ուռած, ում 20-անոցն էր, ումը չէ լրիվ երկրորդական են ստեղ։

----------

Skeptic (04.06.2020), Varzor (05.06.2020), Բարեկամ (04.06.2020), Նաիրուհի (04.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (04.06.2020), Ուլուանա (06.06.2020), Վիշապ (04.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Շըթ, նկատեցի՞ր, ձկան աչք ։Ճ
Ռասիզմ ա, ռասիզմ։ Տղեն ոչ էլ դիմադրում ա, խելոք գնում նստում ա ավտոն, բայց հանում խեղդում են։ Չեմ ջոկում մինչև նստացնելը խի չեն միանգամից գյուլլում։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Էս ամեն ինչում ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում․ խանութում կեղծ դրամ տալու կամ մոտը ունենալու համար առհասարակ ձերբակալու՞մ են։ Կեղծ դրամ ունենալը նշանակում է դրա հեղինա՞կը լինել։ Ես արդեն սկսում եմ վախենալ։ Այսինքն, եթե ձեռքս կեղծ դրամ ա ընկել (ինչը շատ հնարավոր ա․ ես կեղծ ու իսկական չեմ ջոկում, ոչ էլ նայում եմ դրամը վերցնելիս), ու ես էդ դրամը հանգիստ խղճով ներկայացնում եմ խանութում, պիտի ինձ ձեռնաշղթա՞ հագցնեն (թողնենք դեռ, որ եթե սև լինեի, հնարավոր է նաև սպանեին փաստորեն): Իմ պատկերացմամբ, առավելագունը որ իրավունք ունեն անելու՝ հարցնելն է նախ, թե որտեղից է ձեռքս ընկել, ու համապատասխան հետախուզում ձեռնարկելը՝ միևնույն ժամանակ հոգ տանելով իմ բարօրության ու անվտանգության մասին, մինչև չբացահայտեն աղբյուրը։ Ուրիշ տարբերակ կա՞։
Բայց նույնիսկ դա շատ անհարմար ու անհեթեթ բան է ստացվում․ ամենայն հավանականությամբ ես չեմ հիշի, թե հենց այդ քսանդոլարանոցը որտեղից է հայտնվել իմ մյուս քսանդոլարանոցների կապոցում, որ խանութում են ինձ մանր տվել կամ որ բանկոմատից եմ հանել կամ բանկից վերցրել, բայց փաստորեն դրա պատճառով ինձ պիտի նվաստացնեն ձեռնաշղթաներ հագցնելով, կոպիտ բրդելով մեքենայի մեջ, ժամերով պահելով ոստիկանական բաժանմունքում, իսկ ես, կարող ա, թռիչք ունեմ երկու ժամից կամ շատ կարևոր հանդիպում, բայց իմ կյանքը լրիվ անմեղ տեղը կարող է էսպես փիս տուժի միայն էն բանի համար, որ ես կեղծ ու իսկական դոլարը չեմ տարբերում վերցնելի՞ս։

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020), Ուլուանա (06.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս ամեն ինչում ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում․ խանութում կեղծ դրամ տալու կամ մոտը ունենալու համար առհասարակ ձերբակալու՞մ են։ Կեղծ դրամ ունենալը նշանակում է դրա հեղինա՞կը լինել։ Ես արդեն սկսում եմ վախենալ։ Այսինքն, եթե ձեռքս կեղծ դրամ ա ընկել (ինչը շատ հնարավոր ա․ ես կեղծ ու իսկական չեմ ջոկում, ոչ էլ նայում եմ դրամը վերցնելիս), ու ես էդ դրամը հանգիստ խղճով ներկայացնում եմ խանութում, պիտի ինձ ձեռնաշղթա՞ հագցնեն (թողնենք դեռ, որ եթե սև լինեի, հնարավոր է նաև սպանեին փաստորեն): Իմ պատկերացմամբ, առավելագունը որ իրավունք ունեն անելու՝ հարցնելն է նախ, թե որտեղից է ձեռքս ընկել, ու համապատասխան հետախուզում ձեռնարկելը՝ միևնույն ժամանակ հոգ տանելով իմ բարօրության ու անվտանգության մասին, մինչև չբացահայտեն աղբյուրը։ Ուրիշ տարբերակ կա՞։
> Բայց նույնիսկ դա շատ անհարմար ու անհեթեթ բան է ստացվում․ ամենայն հավանականությամբ ես չեմ հիշի, թե հենց այդ քսանդոլարանոցը որտեղից է հայտնվել իմ մյուս քսանդոլարանոցների կապոցում, որ խանութում են ինձ մանր տվել կամ որ բանկոմատից եմ հանել կամ բանկից վերցրել, բայց փաստորեն դրա պատճառով ինձ պիտի նվաստացնեն ձեռնաշղթաներ հագցնելով, կոպիտ բրդելով մեքենայի մեջ, ժամերով պահելով ոստիկանական բաժանմունքում, իսկ ես, կարող ա, թռիչք ունեմ երկու ժամից կամ շատ կարևոր հանդիպում, բայց իմ կյանքը լրիվ անմեղ տեղը կարող է էսպես փիս տուժի միայն էն բանի համար, որ ես կեղծ ու իսկական դոլարը չեմ տարբերում վերցնելի՞ս։


Արխային, քեզ կձերբակալեն, բայց չեն սպանի, դու սև չես։ Կհարցաքննեն, թե որտեղից քեզ էդ կեղծ դրամը, ու բայց կթողնեն, թե մարդավարի կռուտիտ եղար։ Բայց եթե չկարողացար, Նահանգներում մինչև 15 տարի դատ ա հասնում։ Դրամը ամենակարևոր արժեքներից է, իսկ դրա կեղծելը՝ ամենաեղկելի հանցագործություններից։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Արխային, քեզ կձերբակալեն, բայց չեն սպանի, դու սև չես։ Կհարցաքննեն, թե որտեղից քեզ էդ կեղծ դրամը, ու բայց կթողնեն, թե մարդավարի կռուտիտ եղար։ Բայց եթե չկարողացար, Նահանգներում մինչև 15 տարի դատ ա հասնում։ Դրամը ամենակարևոր արժեքներից է, իսկ դրա կեղծելը՝ ամենաեղկելի հանցագործություններից։


Բայց սա իմ հարցին չպատասխանեց։ Ես էդ կեղծ դոլարը մանր եմ ստացել կամ բանկից եմ ստացել կամ չգիտեմ որտեղից եմ ստացել, պարտավոր չեմ չէ՞ հիշել։ Հիմա, իսկ պարտավո՞ր եմ ունակ լինել տարբերելու կեղծը օրիգինալից, անզեն աչքով։ Բայց ստացվում ա՝ ապացույց չունեմ, որ ես չեմ սարքել։ Բայց դա արդա՞ր ա։ Իմ մեղավոր կարծիքով, արդարը ապացուցելն ա, որ ե՜ս եմ կեղծողը, ու նոր որևէ գործողություն իմ հանդեպ կիրառելը։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բայց սա իմ հարցին չպատասխանեց։ Ես էդ կեղծ դոլարը մանր եմ ստացել կամ բանկից եմ ստացել կամ չգիտեմ որտեղից եմ ստացել, պարտավոր չեմ չէ՞ հիշել։ Հիմա, իսկ պարտավո՞ր եմ ունակ լինել տարբերելու կեղծը օրիգինալից, անզեն աչքով։ Այսինքն, ստացվում ա՝ ապացույց չունեմ, որ ես չեմ սարքել։ Բայց դա արդա՞ր ա։ Իմ մեղավոր կարծիքով, արդարը ապացուցելն ա, որ ես եմ կեղծողը, ու նոր որևէ գործողություն իմ հանդեպ կիրառելը։


[troll_mode_on]Էդ սաղ կպատմես քննիչներին ու դատավորին, իսկ ստեղ ինչ որ գրում ես, կարող է օգտագործվել քո դեմ։ [/troll_mode_off]
Բարեկամ ջան, ոստիկանը եթե համոզիչ փաստարկներ տեղում չգտնի (ասենք կողքիդ չլինի մեկը, որ վիզ վերցնի, որ ինքն ա քեզ էդ փողը տվել), քեզ մեծ հավանականությամբ կձերբակալի ու քարշ կտա ոստիկանություն, գործ կհարուցեն, քեզ գրավով, կամ ստորագրությունով բաց կթողնեն, մինչև փաստերի հավաքվելը, ու եթե հանցակազմ գտան, քեզ մեղադրանք կներկայացնեն, չգտան՝ գործը կկարճեն։ Էդ ա ձևը, որովհետև անմիջապես տեղում ոստիկանը պարտավոր չի քո ամեն խոսքին հավատալ։ Այսինքն եթե ձեռիդ կեղծ փող հայտնաբերեցին, որով դու փորձել ես առեվտուր անել, ապա հնարավոր է, որ քաքի մեջ ես, համենայն դեպս հեշտ չես պրծնի։ ՈՒ լավ կլինի ոստիկաններին ենթարկվես, չես տեսնում ինչքան բռի անասուններ կան։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> [troll_mode_on]Էդ սաղ կպատմես քննիչներին ու դատավորին, իսկ ստեղ ինչ որ գրում ես, կարող է օգտագործվել քո դեմ։ [/troll_mode_off]
> Բարեկամ ջան, ոստիկանը եթե համոզիչ փաստարկներ տեղում չգտնի (ասենք կողքիդ չլինի մեկը, որ վիզ վերցնի, որ ինքն ա քեզ էդ փողը տվել), քեզ մեծ հավանականությամբ կձերբակալի ու քարշ կտա ոստիկանություն, գործ կհարուցեն, քեզ գրավով, կամ ստորագրությունով բաց կթողնեն, մինչև փաստերի հավաքվելը, ու եթե հանցակազմ գտան, քեզ մեղադրանք կներկայացնեն, չգտան՝ գործը կկարճեն։ Էդ ա ձևը, որովհետև անմիջապես տեղում ոստիկանը պարտավոր չի քո ամեն խոսքին հավատալ։ Այսինքն եթե ձեռիդ կեղծ փող հայտնաբերեցին, որով դու փորձել ես առեվտուր անել, ապա հնարավոր է, որ քաքի մեջ ես, համենայն դեպս հեշտ չես պրծնի։ ՈՒ լավ կլինի ոստիկաններին ենթարկվես, չես տեսնում ինչքան բռի անասուններ կան։


Իսկ ես կարող ա շատ կարևոր պլաններ ունեի էդ օրը, որից կարող ա շատ կարևոր հարց էր իմ կամ մի ուրիշի կյանքում կախված, ու հիմա պիտի լռվեմ ոստիկանատանը, դեռ գրավ վճարեմ մենակ էն մեղքիս համար որ աչքով չեմ տարբերել ինձ խանութում մանր տված թղթադրամի կեղծությունը, ինչը նույնիսկ որոշ մեքենաներ կարող ա չտարբերեն։ Ու սա կոչվում ա արդարադատություն։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ ես կարող ա շատ կարևոր պլաններ ունեի էդ օրը, որից կարող ա շատ կարևոր հարց էր իմ կամ մի ուրիշի կյանքում կախված, ու հիմա պիտի լռվեմ ոստիկանատանը, դեռ գրավ վճարեմ մենակ էն մեղքիս համար որ աչքով չեմ տարբերել ինձ խանութում մանր տված թղթադրամի կեղծությունը, ինչը նույնիսկ որոշ մեքենաներ կարող ա չտարբերեն։ Ու սա կոչվում ա արդարադատություն։


Բարեկամ ջան, քանի դու թմրամոլ չես դառել, շանսերը, որ կեղծ փող կհայտնվի քո ձեռքում, պրակտիկորեն 0-ին մոտ են։ Բայց եթե շանսերի մասին խոսենք, ապա եթե ձեռքիդ կեղծ թղթադրամ կա, ապա շանսեր կան, որ մյուս ձեռքիդ էլ ատրճանակ կարող է լինել, որն էլ կարող ես կիրառել քեզ զզվացնող ոստիկանի նկատմամբ ու չհայտնվել ոստիկանատանը #ԷսԹրոլՄոդըՈնցԵնԱնջատում

----------

Բարեկամ (05.06.2020)

----------


## Արամ

Հա էս թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդում եմ, հա ուզում եմ հարցնեմ էս 657 թիվը չի փոխվել?  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Հա էս թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդում եմ, հա ուզում եմ հարցնեմ էս 657 թիվը չի փոխվել?


Դե ոնց տեսնում ես՝ 657+1

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեկամ ջան, քանի դու թմրամոլ չես դառել, շանսերը, որ կեղծ փող կհայտնվի քո ձեռքում, պրակտիկորեն 0-ին մոտ են։ Բայց եթե շանսերի մասին խոսենք, ապա եթե ձեռքիդ կեղծ թղթադրամ կա, ապա շանսեր կան, որ մյուս ձեռքիդ էլ ատրճանակ կարող է լինել, որն էլ կարող ես կիրառել քեզ զզվացնող ոստիկանի նկատմամբ ու չհայտնվել ոստիկանատանը #ԷսԹրոլՄոդըՈնցԵնԱնջատում


Ո՞նց են զրո։ Ուզում ես ասել՝ բացառվում ա, որ որևէ խանութի աշխատող սխալմամբ կեղծ թղթադրամ վերցրած լինի ու դրանից անտեղյակ մնա, հետո էլ դա առանց կասկածելու տա ուրիշ հաճախորդի՞։ Էդ դեպքում պիտի նաև բացառվի, որ Ֆլոյդի նմանները շանս ունեն։ Բայց իրականում ունեն, չէ՞, եթե անում են, ու քանիսը հաստատ հաջողած կլինեն։
Ասածս էն ա՝ էս սիստեմը ճիշտ չի՝ արդարադատության տեսակետից, մի ուրիշ կանխարգելիչ բան պիտի մտածեն։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ո՞նց են զրո։ Ուզում ես ասել՝ բացառվում ա, որ որևէ խանութի աշխատող սխալմամբ կեղծ թղթադրամ վերցրած լինի ու դրանից անտեղյակ մնա, հետո էլ դա առանց կասկածելու տա ուրիշ հաճախորդի՞։ Էդ դեպքում պիտի նաև բացառվի, որ Ֆլոյդի նմանները շանս ունեն։ Բայց իրականում ունեն, չէ՞, եթե անում են, ու քանիսը հաստատ հաջողած կլինեն։
> Ասածս էն ա՝ էս սիստեմը ճիշտ չի՝ արդարադատության տեսակետից, մի ուրիշ կանխարգելիչ բան պիտի մտածեն։


Եթե կլերկը կարողանում է ջոկել, որ կեղծ է, ուրեմն պրակտիկորեն բացառվում է, իսկ եթե էնպես է կեղծված, որ մարդկանց մեծ մասը չեն կարողանում ջոկել, ուրեմն երիցս թող շրջանառվի այդ կեղծ թղթադրամը մինչև ֆեդերալ ռեզերվի ձեռքը ընկնելը, որոնք կոչնչացնեն այն։ 
Ջորջի ձեռի փողից ասում են թանաքը հոսել է, այսինքն թարմ «թխած» փող ա եղել։ Որ քո ձեռի փողից թանաքը վազի էս կողմ էն կողմ, ի՞նչ կանես, դե բնականաբար քանի սաղ թանաքը չի ջնջվել, կփորձես խուրդել մոտակա սիգարետի բուդկայում չէ՞, հո չե՞ս պահի մոտդ։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Եթե կլերկը կարողանում է ջոկել, որ կեղծ է, ուրեմն պրակտիկորեն բացառվում է, իսկ եթե էնպես է կեղծված, որ մարդկանց մեծ մասը չեն կարողանում ջոկել, ուրեմն երիցս թող շրջանառվի այդ կեղծ թղթադրամը մինչև ֆեդերալ ռեզերվի ձեռքը ընկնելը, որոնք կոչնչացնեն այն։ 
> Ջորջի ձեռի փողից ասում են թանաքը հոսել է, այսինքն թարմ «թխած» փող ա եղել։ Որ քո ձեռի փողից թանաքը վազի էս կողմ էն կողմ, ի՞նչ կանես, դե բնականաբար քանի սաղ թանաքը չի ջնջվել, կփորձես խուրդել մոտակա սիգարետի բուդկայում չէ՞, հո չե՞ս պահի մոտդ։


Դու ուղղակի էդ խեղճ Ֆլոյդի հետ չունես  :Smile:  
Հարցը էդ մասնավոր դեպքը չի, ես առհասարակ սիստեմի մասին էի ասում։ Ինչևէ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Բայց սա իմ հարցին չպատասխանեց։ Ես էդ կեղծ դոլարը մանր եմ ստացել կամ բանկից եմ ստացել կամ չգիտեմ որտեղից եմ ստացել, պարտավոր չեմ չէ՞ հիշել։ Հիմա, իսկ պարտավո՞ր եմ ունակ լինել տարբերելու կեղծը օրիգինալից, անզեն աչքով։ Բայց ստացվում ա՝ ապացույց չունեմ, որ ես չեմ սարքել։ Բայց դա արդա՞ր ա։ Իմ մեղավոր կարծիքով, արդարը ապացուցելն ա, որ ե՜ս եմ կեղծողը, ու նոր որևէ գործողություն իմ հանդեպ կիրառելը։


Հարցիդ առաջին մասի հետ կապված՝ բանկից կեղծ թղթադրամ ստանալու հավանականությունը պրակտիկորեն 0 է, որտև բանկոմատը կամ քեզ քէշ տված բանկի աշխատողը, ըստ նշանակության, պետք է բոլոր թղթադրամների իրական լինելը նախօրոք ստուգած լինի:

Իսկ մնացածի մասով՝ կարծում եմ փոլիսի վերաբերմունքը մեկ հատ կեղծ 20-անոց ունեցող մարդու նկատմամբ այլ կլինի, քան եթե նրա մոտից կապոցով կեղծ 100-անոցներ հայտնաբերվեին:

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

էս էլ քաղաքացու գլխին կոշիկները մաքրող մեր սեփական սադիստ անասունը  :Angry2:

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020), Ծլնգ (05.06.2020), Տրիբուն (05.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> էս էլ քաղաքացու գլխին կոշիկները մաքրող մեր սեփական սադիստ անասունը


տեսնենք Նիկոլի դուխը կհերիքի սա էլ իրա ֆեյսբուքում դնի, թե մենակ դպրոցական երեխեքի հավաքույթներով ա ամոթանք տալիս

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> էս էլ քաղաքացու գլխին կոշիկները մաքրող մեր սեփական սադիստ անասունը


Կոշիկով գլխին կանգնողը պիտի պատասխանատվության ենթարկվի դրա համար։ 
Իսկ թե ինչի են ձերբակալում, այ էդ մեկը կարող ա շատ էլ ճիշտ են անում։ Տեսանյութը սկզբից չի։ Իմանալով թե հիմա ոնց են ոստիկաններին վերաբերվում շատերը, քանի որ թավիշ ա (է՞ր) ինչ ասես ասում են ու ինչ լկտի պատասխան ասես տալիս են։

----------

Freeman (05.06.2020), Աթեիստ (05.06.2020), Արամ (05.06.2020), Արէա (05.06.2020), Ուլուանա (06.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Այսօր սոցիալական ցանցում տարածված քաղաքացուն բերման ենթարկելու տեսանյութի առնչությամբ հարկ եմ համարում անել մի քանի արձանագրում.
> Տեսանյութում ներկայացված է միջադեպի միայն մի մասը,
> Տեսանյութի սկզբի վայրկյաններից էլ ակնհայտ է, որ ոստիկաններից մեկի գլխարկը գետնի վրա է, սակայն դրան նախորդած գործողությունները, ներառյալ ոստիկանի՝ օրինական պահանջին չենթարկվելու քաղաքացու ենթադրվող վարքագիծն ու գործողությունները տեսանելի չեն,
> Հետևաբար նաև ակնհայտ է, որ «բաց թողեք, գալիս եմ» հայտարարությանը նախորդած քաղաքացու վարքագծին ականատես լինելու պայմաններում է միայն հնարավոր կանխատեսել և գնահատել հայտարարության արժանահավատությունը և հետևաբար ոստիկանության գործողությունների՝ համաչափությունը։
> Հ. Գ. արդյունավետ ոստիկանություն ունենալու համար անհրաժեշտ է, որ ոստիկանն օրենքի սահմաններում գործելիս կաշկանդված չլինի և չենթարկվի անհարկի քննադատության:


https://www.facebook.com/rustam.bada...38717942846286

----------

Sagittarius (05.06.2020), Varzor (05.06.2020), Արէա (05.06.2020), Գաղթական (05.06.2020), Տրիբուն (06.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> https://www.facebook.com/rustam.bada...38717942846286


բլա-բլա-բլա․․․ ավելի արժանահավատ արձագանք կլիներ ասել, որ ոտը գլխին դրած ոստիկանը ազատված ա գործից, պատահարն էլ հետաքննության առարկա է, թե չէ «ենթադրվող վարքագիծն», էլ եսիմ ինչ․․․

իսկ էն Հ․Գ․-ն լրիվ իրականության հոտը կորցրած պաշտոնյայի բառաչ ա․․․ ո՞վ ա որոշում օրենքի սահմաններում ա, թե՞ չէ, ո՞նր ա անհարկի, ու ո՞րը չէ․․․ քննադատությունն էլ անքակտելի իրավունք ա․․․ ու սա էլ արդարադատության նախարար, էլի

Հ․Գ․
մի հատ դրոշը գետնին գցված լինելու ու կորացած կանգնելու համար ոտի վրա մարդուն գործից հանին, իսկ երկրի քաղաքացուն *անհարկի* ոտնահարած ոստիկանի մասին ֆեյսբուքում «կաշկանդված չլինի» տրնգի են տալիս

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020), Արշակ (05.06.2020), Շինարար (05.06.2020), Ուլուանա (06.06.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> Կոշիկով գլխին կանգնողը պիտի պատասխանատվության ենթարկվի դրա համար։ 
> Իսկ թե ինչի են ձերբակալում, այ էդ մեկը կարող ա շատ էլ ճիշտ են անում։ Տեսանյութը սկզբից չի։ Իմանալով թե հիմա ոնց են ոստիկաններին վերաբերվում շատերը, քանի որ թավիշ ա (է՞ր) ինչ ասես ասում են ու ինչ լկտի պատասխան ասես տալիս են։


Ներս, նորմալ ա, որ օրենք խախտելու ու դիմադրելու համար ուժ են կիրառում, բայց ինչ ահավոր բան արած ուզում ա լինի մինչև էդ․ ոտը մարդու գլխին դնելը օկ չի, անմարդկային ա․ տենց բան անող ոստիկանը չպիտի մնա համակարգում։

Ֆբ–ում ոնց–որ լիքը մարդ չէին նկատել էդ պահը․ նայեք 39–րդ վայրկյանը։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներս, նորմալ ա, որ օրենք խախտելու ու դիմադրելու համար ուժ են կիրառում, բայց ինչ ահավոր բան արած ուզում ա լինի մինչև էդ․ ոտը մարդու գլխին դնելը օկ չի, անմարդկային ա․ տենց բան անող ոստիկանը չպիտի մնա համակարգում։
> 
> Ֆբ–ում ոնց–որ լիքը մարդ չէին նկատել էդ պահը․ նայեք 39–րդ վայրկյանը։


Մեջբերածդ գրառման առաջին նախադասությունը հենց դրա մասին ա‎։ Չգիտեմ ինչին ես հակադարձում։

----------

Արամ (05.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Պարզ ու անհերքելիորեն երևում է թմբլիկ մարդու նկատմամբ դիսկրիմինացիայի ու ատելության դրևորումը։ Սա Հայաստանում արդեն 1400 տարվա պամություն ունի։

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Պարզ ու անհերքելիորեն երևում է թմբլիկ մարդու նկատմամբ դիսկրիմինացիայի ու ատելության դրևորումը։ Սա Հայաստանում արդեն 1400 տարվա պամություն ունի։


Նկատի ունես պոզիտի՞վ դիսկրիմինացիայի։ Հայաստանում պուզատի բառը կոմպլիմենտ է(ր):

----------

Գաղթական (05.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նկատի ունես պոզիտի՞վ դիսկրիմինացիայի։ Հայաստանում պուզատի բառը կոմպլիմենտ է(ր):


Ես ապշած եմ, դու ոնց որ Հայաստանից չլինես: Խառնել թմբլիկին փուզատու հետ, էդ ոնց որ աֆրոամերիկացուն խառնես հարավհնդկաստանցու հետ:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (05.06.2020), Varzor (05.06.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ես ապշած եմ, դու ոնց որ Հայաստանից չլինես: Խառնել թմբլիկին փուզատու հետ, էդ ոնց որ աֆրոամերիկացուն խառնես հարավհնդկաստանցու հետ:


Իսկ տեսնես եթե Ավստրալիայի աբորիգենը ԱՄՆ գա, ինչպիսի՞ վերաբերմունքի կարժանանա փոլիսի կողմից։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Ի դեպ, ահագին զուգահեռներ կարելի է տանել։ Ավստրալիայում իրենց չեն ստրկացրել, բայց դե ֆակտո ուզեցել են բնաջնջել։ Հիմա իրենք նորմալ չեն ինտեգրվում ավստրալիական հասարակության մեջ, շատերը հարբում են, հանցագործություններ են անում։ Էն քաղաքներում, որտեղ իրենց կոնցենտրացիան մեծ է, ասենք՝ Alice Springs-ում, մութ ժամանակ մարդիկ փողոցում թրև չեն գալիս։ Նույնիսկ կողքի շենքը մեքենայով կգնան։ Այդուհանդերձ, ոստիկանության հետ նույնպիսի սուր հակադրություն չկա ինչպես ԱՄՆ-ում։ Ինձ թվում է՝ զինված չեն, դրանից է։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ տեսնես եթե Ավստրալիայի աբորիգենը ԱՄՆ գա, ինչպիսի՞ վերաբերմունքի կարժանանա փոլիսի կողմից։
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> Ի դեպ, ահագին զուգահեռներ կարելի է տանել։ Ավստրալիայում իրենց չեն ստրկացրել, բայց դե ֆակտո ուզեցել են բնաջնջել։ Հիմա իրենք նորմալ չեն ինտեգրվում ավստրալիական հասարակության մեջ, շատերը հարբում են, հանցագործություններ են անում։ Էն քաղաքներում, որտեղ իրենց կոնցենտրացիան մեծ է, ասենք՝ Alice Springs-ում, մութ ժամանակ մարդիկ փողոցում թրև չեն գալիս։ Նույնիսկ կողքի շենքը մեքենայով կգնան։ Այդուհանդերձ, ոստիկանության հետ նույնպիսի սուր հակադրություն չկա ինչպես ԱՄՆ-ում։ Ինձ թվում է՝ զինված չեն, դրանից է։


Եթե զուգահեռներ ես տանում, ապա համարժեքը Ամերիկայի հնկացիներն են, որոնց տառացիորեն բնաջնջել են։ Էսօրվա Նահանգներում նեյթիվների քանակը բնակչության մի տոկոսից էլ քիչ է ու էդ խեղճերի ձեն ծպտունն էլ չի լսվում: Մենք Հավայան կղզիներում տեղական հնդկացիների գյուղ ենք այցելել, բոլորի հայացքների մեջ դրոշմված էր ցեղասպանությունը, կամ էլ իմ սուբյեկտիվ ինտերպրետացիան ա, չգիտեմ:

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Եթե զուգահեռներ ես տանում, ապա համարժեքը Ամերիկայի հնկացիներն են, որոնց տառացիորեն բնաջնջել են։ Էսօրվա Նահանգներում նեյթիվների քանակը բնակչության մի տոկոսից էլ քիչ է ու էդ խեղճերի ձեն ծպտունն էլ չի լսվում: Մենք Հավայան կղզիներում տեղական հնդկացիների գյուղ ենք այցելել, բոլորի հայացքների մեջ դրոշմված էր ցեղասպանությունը, կամ էլ իմ սուբյեկտիվ ինտերպրետացիան ա, չգիտեմ:


Ես զուգահեռ տանում եմ ավելի շատ պահվածքի հետ։ Ավստրալիայի հյուսիսային մասում ոչ միայն իրենց ձեն ծպտունը լսվում է, այլ իրենք ամենուր են։ Իրենց տեսնելու համար պարտադիր չէ հատուկ գյուղ գնալ։ Դարվինում հիշում եմ, bottle shop-ում էի, մի աբորիգեն մտավ, աշխատակիցը շատ կոպիտ ձևով իրեն դուրս հրավիրեց, բա թե դու էսօր արդեն այցելել ես։ Ասածս էն է՝ իրենք լիքը սոցիալական խնդիրներ են հարուցում երկրի համար, ռասիզմը առկա է, բայց որ ոստիկանը աբորիգենի սպանի, դրան գործը չի հասնում։

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․ լրիվ իրականության *խոտը* կորցրած *ոչխարի* բառաչ ա․․․


Երկու բառ փոխեցի՝ միտքը տեղն ընկավ  :LOL: 
Ոնց կա՝ տենցա, ինչ կա՝ էդա

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինձ թվում է, որ Հայաստանում, եթե կասկածյալը թրմանյութերի ազդեցության տակ լինի ու չենթարկվի ոստիկաններին, ապա ոստիկանները պռովուդով վիզը կտրելու են  :LOL: 

Ու մարդկանց ռեակցիաների օրինակ՝




> Այո նման քաղաքացիներին սատկացնելն էլ քիչ է, քանի որ նրանք իրենցից վտանգ են ներկայացնում հանրության համար։
> Իսկ մեր ոստիկաններին մաղթում եմ համբերություն, և բարի անկաշկանդ ծառայություն։ Ձեզ հետ ենք եղբայրներ։


Ու դեռ դուք ամերիկացիներին ռասիստ եք ասում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Չգիտեմ խի ՖԲ-ի էս Տիգրանը Ակումբում չկա, որտև սաղ ակումբցիները հետը ընկեր են։

Ամեն դեպքում մեջբերեմ իրա գրառումը




> ԱՄՆ-ում սևերը կամ աֆրո-ամերիկացիները կազմում են բնակչության 12.7%: Միևնույն ժամանակ սպանությունների 52.5% բաժին է ընկնում աֆրո-ամերիկացիներին: Ավելին` սպանված աֆրո-ամերիկացիների 93%-ը սպանվում են հենց աֆրո-ամերիկացիների կողմից:
> 
> Այ սա ա իրական սրտաճաք լինելու վիճակագրությունը:
> 
> 
> According to the US Department of Justice, African Americans accounted for 52.5% of all homicide offenders from 1980 to 2008, with Whites 45.3% and "Other" 2.2%. The offending rate for African Americans was almost eight times higher than Whites, and the victim rate six times higher. Most homicides were intraracial, with 84% of White victims killed by Whites and 93% of African American victims killed by African Americans
> 
> Lիքը կան սենց ուսումնասիրություններ ու լավ մանրակրկիտ: Բրիտանիայում ԲԲՍ-ին թե չեմ հիշում ով սենց հետազոտություն էր արել, որ բռնաբարությունների ահռելի տոկոսը բաժին ա ընկնում հնդիկներին ու պակիստանցիներին, սոցիալական արդարության մարտիկները արյունը խմեցին, թե բա սենց բան ասելը ռասիստական ա:

----------

Freeman (06.06.2020), Varzor (05.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Չգիտեմ խի ՖԲ-ի էս Տիգրանը Ակումբում չկա, որտև սաղ ակումբցիները հետը ընկեր են։
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում մեջբերեմ իրա գրառումը


ու քո կարծիքով այդ գրառումը ստեղի կոնտեքստին ինչո՞վ ա կապված, ու նաև այդ վիճակագրությունը քեզ ի՞նչ ա ասում այս թեմայի մասով։

Հ․Գ․
Ռուսաստանում էլ որ սենց վիճակագրություն վերցնես, չեմ զարմանա որ «лица кавказской национальности»-ն իրենց դեմոգրաֆիկ տոկոսայնությունից մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ տոկոսայնությամբ սպանություններ են գործում։ Հետո՞։

----------

Varzor (05.06.2020), Տրիբուն (06.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Չգիտեմ խի ՖԲ-ի էս Տիգրանը Ակումբում չկա, որտև սաղ ակումբցիները հետը ընկեր են։
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում մեջբերեմ իրա գրառումը
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ԱՄՆ-ում սևերը կամ աֆրո-ամերիկացիները կազմում են բնակչության 12.7%: Միևնույն ժամանակ սպանությունների 52.5% բաժին է ընկնում աֆրո-ամերիկացիներին: Ավելին` սպանված աֆրո-ամերիկացիների 93%-ը սպանվում են հենց աֆրո-ամերիկացիների կողմից:


Էս էն դեպքերիցա, որ մեդալը երկու երես ունի։
Հետաքրքիր է,երևի նույն կերպ էլ վերլուծել են, թե նեգրերը սոցիալապես անապահով խավի քանի տոկոսն են կազմում։
Ասածս էնա, որ ստեղ կեցությունն է որոշում գիտակցությունը սկզբունքը լավ էլ գործում է։ Նույնն էլ էն հնդիկների և պակիստանցիների պահը։

Կան չէ երկրներ, որտեղ սևամորթների քանակը շատ չնչին է։ Բա էդ երկրներում սպանություններն ու բռաբարությունները ու՞մ վրա են բարդում, այլմոլորակայինների՞։
ԻՀԿ ուղղակի աբսուրդ է նման բաները մաշկի գույնի հետ կապելը։ Սոցիալական և հանրային վիճակը շատ ավելի որոշիչ գործոն է։

----------

Բարեկամ (06.06.2020), Ուլուանա (06.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ու քո կարծիքով այդ գրառումը ստեղի կոնտեքստին ինչո՞վ ա կապված, ու նաև այդ վիճակագրությունը քեզ ի՞նչ ա ասում այս թեմայի մասով։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Ռուսաստանում էլ որ սենց վիճակագրություն վերցնես, չեմ զարմանա որ «лица кавказской национальности»-ն իրենց դեմոգրաֆիկ տոկոսայնությունից մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ տոկոսայնությամբ սպանություններ են գործում։ Հետո՞։


Բացատրում ա, թե խի են մենակ նեգրերի հետ խնդիրների դեպքում սկսում մեքենաներ ու շենքեր այրվել, ու խանութներ թալանվել, ոստիկաններն՝ էլ իրանց ավելի վատ ու կանխակալ վերաբերվել։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս էն դեպքերիցա, որ մեդալը երկու երես ունի։
> Հետաքրքիր է,երևի նույն կերպ էլ վերլուծել են, թե նեգրերը սոցիալապես անապահով խավի քանի տոկոսն են կազմում։
> Ասածս էնա, որ ստեղ կեցությունն է որոշում գիտակցությունը սկզբունքը լավ էլ գործում է։ Նույնն էլ էն հնդիկների և պակիստանցիների պահը։
> 
> Կան չէ երկրներ, որտեղ սևամորթների քանակը շատ չնչին է։ Բա էդ երկրներում սպանություններն ու բռաբարությունները ու՞մ վրա են բարդում, այլմոլորակայինների՞։
> ԻՀԿ ուղղակի աբսուրդ է նման բաները մաշկի գույնի հետ կապելը։ Սոցիալական և հանրային վիճակը շատ ավելի որոշիչ գործոն է։


Varzor ջան, մի խնդրանք․ սևամորթների նկատմամբ «նեգր» բառը չօգտագործել։ Իմ համար այդ բառը թեմա փակող է։

Մնացածի մասով համաձայն եմ, ու նաև հավելեմ, որ ստից հանցագործությունների համար սևամորթներին պաշտոնական վիճակագրությամբ շատ ավելի խիստ պատիժ են տալիս, ինչի պատճառով ահռելի մեծ տոկոսով սևամորթ ջահելությունը հանցագործի պատմություն ունի, որը շատ էֆեկտիվ խոչընդոտ ա բարվոք աշխատանքի ընդունվելու համար՝ ստեղծելով ռեցեդիվիզմի անվերջանալի ցիկլ։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բացատրում ա, թե խի են մենակ նեգրերի հետ խնդիրների դեպքում սկսում մեքենաներ ու շենքեր այրվել, ու խանութներ թալանվել, ոստիկաններն՝ էլ իրանց ավելի վատ ու կանխակալ վերաբերվել։


Բացարձակ չի բացատրում, այլ ռասիստության էժանանոց արդարացում ա փորձում անել։ Ոստիկանները ոչ թե սևամորթի պիտի կանգնացնեն կամ ձերբակալեն, այլ անհատական քաղաքացու, անկախ նրանից թե իր նման կամ իր մաշկի գույնի ուրիշները ինչ ու ոնց են անում։ Մեքենաներ ու շենքեր այրվում են շատը նրանից թե բողոքներին ինչպիսի արձագանք ա տալիս հենց նույն ոստիկանությունը։ Շատ ու շատ քաղաքներում ոստիկանությունը բողոքողների հետ իրենք էլ էին ելել բողոքի քայլարշավի՝ բացարձակ ոչ մի անկարգության հետևանքներով։ Իսկ այն քաղաքներում որտեղ ոստիկանությունը մինչև ատամները զինված դուրս էր եկել կարդոն պահելու, անկարգությունները շատ ավելի շատ եղան․ բռնությունը ծնում է ի պատասխան բռնություն, ու սա ոստիկանների արձագանքի կոնտեքստում բավական ուսումնասիրված հարց ա։

Ու քեզ էլ խնդրանք չօգտագործել «նեգր» բառը, այլապես հետդ մեկը ես քննարկելու բան չունեմ։

----------


## Varzor

> Varzor ջան, մի խնդրանք․ սևամորթների նկատմամբ «նեգր» բառը չօգտագործել։ Իմ համար այդ բառը թեմա փակող է։
> 
> Մնացածի մասով համաձայն եմ, ու նաև հավելեմ, որ ստից հանցագործությունների համար սևամորթներին պաշտոնական վիճակագրությամբ շատ ավելի խիստ պատիժ են տալիս, ինչի պատճառով ահռելի մեծ տոկոսով սևամորթ ջահելությունը հանցագործի պատմություն ունի, որը շատ էֆեկտիվ խոչընդոտ ա բարվոք աշխատանքի ընդունվելու համար՝ ստեղծելով ռեցեդիվիզմի անվերջանալի ցիկլ։


Ապեր, մենք ներգ բառը նորմալ իմաստով ենք օգտագործում, դպրոցում էլ տենց ենք անցել։ ԲԱյց որ քեզ դուր չի գալիս, էլ չեմ օգտագործի էլ՝ քեզ հետ զրուցելիս։ Հուսով եմ թույլ կտաս, որ ուրիշների հետ զրուցելիս օգտագործեմ  :Wink:  Նեգր ընկերներից ոչ մեկը վատ չի զգում դրանից ինձ հետ խոսելիս  :Dntknw: 
Ի դեպ, ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս "սևամորթ" բառը՝ ավելի ահավոր է հնչում և նաև ճիշտ չի ներկայացնում, թե խոսքն ում մասին է։ Միգուցե ավելի նուրբ՝ "բավականին թխամաշ ամերիկացի"։

Էդ նշածդ վիճակագրությունը արդեն լուրջ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս կանխակալ արդարադատության և կառավարվող ռասիզմի մասին։

----------

Աթեիստ (06.06.2020), Արէա (07.06.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ապեր, մենք ներգ բառը նորմալ իմաստով ենք օգտագործում, դպրոցում էլ տենց ենք անցել։ ԲԱյց որ քեզ դուր չի գալիս, էլ չեմ օգտագործի էլ՝ քեզ հետ զրուցելիս։ Հուսով եմ թույլ կտաս, որ ուրիշների հետ զրուցելիս օգտագործեմ  Նեգր ընկերներից ոչ մեկը վատ չի զգում դրանից ինձ հետ խոսելիս 
> Ի դեպ, ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս "սևամորթ" բառը՝ ավելի ահավոր է հնչում և նաև ճիշտ չի ներկայացնում, թե խոսքն ում մասին է։ Միգուցե ավելի նուրբ՝ "բավականին թխամաշ ամերիկացի"։
> 
> Էդ նշածդ վիճակագրությունը արդեն լուրջ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս կանխակալ արդարադատության և կառավարվող ռասիզմի մասին։


Ես հայերենում ու ռուսերենում օգտագործել եմ ու օգտագործելու եմ նեգր բառը նեյտրալ իմաստով, որպես նեգրոիդ ռասայի ներկայացուցիչ։ Ի դեպ, To kill a mockingbird հանրաճանաչ գրքի ամենահայտնի ռուսերեն թարգմանությունում այդ բառը հենց նեյտրալ կոնտեքստում է օգտագործված, իսկ այ nigger-ը թարգմանել են черномазый (երևի черножопый ավելի դիպուկ կլիներ, բայց սովետական գրաքննությունը թույլ չի տվել)։ Անգլոսաքսոնները լրիվ հաբռգել են, որ բառը իրենց դուր չի գալիս, իրենց կարծիքով ոչ մի լեզվում չպիտի օգտագործվի։

----------

Freeman (06.06.2020), Varzor (06.06.2020), Աթեիստ (06.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

«Նեգր»-ը Նահանգներում  հասարակության կողմից անընդունելի է, մեջը ձևական ֆակտոր կարող ա կա, կարող ա և չկա, բայց դե ես առանձնապես չեմ լարվում դրանից ու չեմ օգտագործում ու վերջ, ոնց որ հայերիս մեծ մասին, որ գրականորեն դիմես «սիրելիս», ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չկա, բայց որ դրա ժարգոնային համարժեք «ազիզ»-ով դիմես, կթռնեն դեմքիդ ։Ճ Բայց մեկ մեկ նենց ա էդ «ազիզ» բառը դուրս գալիս․․․ Էհ, ուրիշ բան էի ուզում ասել։ Հա, ուրեմն որ Հայաստանից մերոնք գործուղման են գալիս, առանջին ինստուկցիան էս ա՝ ժողովուրդ, ուրեմն «նեգր» ու «մեքսիկ» բառերը չենք օգտագործում (ու հայերս տարակուսած իրար են նայում, թե խի էլի ախպեր, ախր էնքան շատ ենք ուզում ասել «նեգր») :Ճ Մի երկու անգամ խայտառակ ենք եղել, մի անգամ էլ ծովափին քիչ էր մնացել մեքսիկների հետ հաքնեինք  :LOL:  Չես կարում բացատրես, որ էդ մարդիկ գազանանոցի կապիկներ չեն, ականջ ունեն ու հասկանում են, որ իրենց մասին ես խոսում, ու բնականաբար առաջին բանը, որ մտքներով անցնում ա՝ առհամարական ես խոսում: «Նեգր»-ը առհամարական բառ ա համարվում, հիմա տենց ա ստացվել, հաշտվեք էդ մտքի հետ: Կամ էլ մի հաշտվեք, եկեք ամերիկա, գնացեք Օքլենդ ու բարձրաձայեք «նեգր», ձեզ անփորձանք շրջագայություն: Մենակ առանց ինձ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> «Նեգր»-ը Նահանգներում  հասարակության կողմից անընդունելի է, մեջը ձևական ֆակտոր կարող ա կա, կարող ա և չկա, բայց դե ես առանձնապես չեմ լարվում դրանից ու չեմ օգտագործում ու վերջ, ոնց որ հայերիս մեծ մասին, որ գրականորեն դիմես «սիրելիս», ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չկա, բայց որ դրա ժարգոնային համարժեք «ազիզ»-ով դիմես, կթռնեն դեմքիդ ։Ճ Բայց մեկ մեկ նենց ա էդ «ազիզ» բառը դուրս գալիս․․․ Էհ, ուրիշ բան էի ուզում ասել։ Հա, ուրեմն որ Հայաստանից մերոնք գործուղման են գալիս, առանջին ինստուկցիան էս ա՝ ժողովուրդ, ուրեմն «նեգր» ու «մեքսիկ» բառերը չենք օգտագործում (ու հայերս տարակուսած իրար են նայում, թե խի էլի ախպեր, ախր էնքան շատ ենք ուզում ասել «նեգր») :Ճ Մի երկու անգամ խայտառակ ենք եղել, մի անգամ էլ ծովափին քիչ էր մնացել մեքսիկների հետ հաքնեինք  Չես կարում բացատրես, որ էդ մարդիկ գազանանոցի կապիկներ չեն, ականջ ունեն ու հասկանում են, որ իրենց մասին ես խոսում, ու բնականաբար առաջին բանը, որ մտքներով անցնում ա՝ առհամարական ես խոսում: «Նեգր»-ը առհամարական բառ ա համարվում, հիմա տենց ա ստացվել, հաշտվեք էդ մտքի հետ: Կամ էլ մի հաշտվեք, եկեք ամերիկա, գնացեք Օքլենդ ու բարձրաձայեք «նեգր», ձեզ անփորձանք շրջագայություն: Մենակ առանց ինձ:



Վիշապ ջան, նույն կերպ ինձ ասել են, որ Վրաստանում եմ անձրև բառը չօգտագործեմ։ Ինչ որ խիստ կոպիտ քֆուր ա։ ՕԿ, որ եկանք ԱՄՆ, նեգր ու մեքսիկ էլ չենք ասի։
Բայց ակումբը ԱՄՆ-ում չի։ Ոնց որ վրացին գա Հայաստան, ու արգելի անձրև բառն օգտագործել։

----------

Freeman (06.06.2020), One_Way_Ticket (06.06.2020), Varzor (06.06.2020), Արէա (07.06.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> «Նեգր»-ը առհամարական բառ ա համարվում, հիմա տենց ա ստացվել, հաշտվեք էդ մտքի հետ: Կամ էլ մի հաշտվեք, եկեք ամերիկա, գնացեք Օքլենդ ու բարձրաձայեք «նեգր», ձեզ անփորձանք շրջագայություն: Մենակ առանց ինձ:

----------

Varzor (06.06.2020), Աթեիստ (06.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բացարձակ չի բացատրում, այլ ռասիստության էժանանոց արդարացում ա փորձում անել։ *Ոստիկանները ոչ թե սևամորթի պիտի կանգնացնեն կամ ձերբակալեն, այլ անհատական քաղաքացու*, անկախ նրանից թե իր նման կամ իր մաշկի գույնի ուրիշները ինչ ու ոնց են անում։ Մեքենաներ ու շենքեր այրվում են շատը նրանից թե բողոքներին ինչպիսի արձագանք ա տալիս հենց նույն ոստիկանությունը։ Շատ ու շատ քաղաքներում ոստիկանությունը բողոքողների հետ իրենք էլ էին ելել բողոքի քայլարշավի՝ բացարձակ ոչ մի անկարգության հետևանքներով։ Իսկ այն քաղաքներում որտեղ ոստիկանությունը մինչև ատամները զինված դուրս էր եկել կարդոն պահելու, անկարգությունները շատ ավելի շատ եղան․ բռնությունը ծնում է ի պատասխան բռնություն, ու սա ոստիկանների արձագանքի կոնտեքստում բավական ուսումնասիրված հարց ա։
> 
> Ու քեզ էլ խնդրանք չօգտագործել «նեգր» բառը, այլապես հետդ մեկը ես քննարկելու բան չունեմ։


Խնդրանքիդ հետ կապված նախորդ գրառման մեջ գրել եմ, իմ համար էլ շատ տհաճ ա մարդու մասին խոսելիս «մորթի» արմատն օգտագործել, դրա համար ես կնախըտրեմ նեգրը։

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա նշածս մասին, երբ ոստիկանը մոտենում ա միջին վիճակագրական չինացուն ու ասենք կեղծ դոլարի համար որոշակի հարցեր ա տալիս, ոնց հասկանում եմ ինքը լրիվ այլ պատասխան ա ստանում, քան միջին վիճակագրական նեգրին նույն հարցով մոտենալուց։ Ու եթե ասենք 100-ից 5 դեպքում էդ նեգրը կարող ա նաև հարձակվի ոստիկանի վրա, պարզ ա, որ նաև սեփական անվտանգության համար պտի ավելի լարված մոտենա, ձեռն էլ զենքի կամ էլեկտրոշոկերի վրա։ Սա ոչ թե ռասիզմ ա, այլ վիճակագրությունով պայմանավորված  ինքնապաշպանական վարք։ Հասկանալի ա, որ դիմացինն էլ դրանից ավելի շատ ա լարվում, ու կարող ա անկանխատեսելի քայլերի գնա։ Բայց նաև հաշվի առնելով, որ դիմացինը զինված ոստիկան ա, կրկնակի զգույշ պտի լինեն, ոչ թե մի բան էլ արգեսիվանան։

----------

Varzor (06.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Խնդրանքիդ հետ կապված նախորդ գրառման մեջ գրել եմ, իմ համար էլ շատ տհաճ ա մարդու մասին խոսելիս «մորթի» արմատն օգտագործել, դրա համար ես կնախըտրեմ նեգրը։
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա նշածս մասին, երբ ոստիկանը մոտենում ա միջին վիճակագրական չինացուն ու ասենք կեղծ դոլարի համար որոշակի հարցեր ա տալիս, ոնց հասկանում եմ ինքը լրիվ այլ պատասխան ա ստանում, քան միջին վիճակագրական նեգրին նույն հարցով մոտենալուց։ Ու եթե ասենք 100-ից 5 դեպքում էդ նեգրը կարող ա նաև հարձակվի ոստիկանի վրա, պարզ ա, որ նաև սեփական անվտանգության համար պտի ավելի լարված մոտենա, ձեռն էլ զենքի կամ էլեկտրոշոկերի վրա։ Սա ոչ թե ռասիզմ ա, այլ վիճակագրությունով պայմանավորված  ինքնապաշպանական վարք։ Հասկանալի ա, որ դիմացինն էլ դրանից ավելի շատ ա լարվում, ու կարող ա անկանխատեսելի քայլերի գնա։ Բայց նաև հաշվի առնելով, որ դիմացինը զինված ոստիկան ա, կրկնակի զգույշ պտի լինեն, ոչ թե մի բան էլ արգեսիվանան։


Ապ, վիճակագրությունը վիճակագրություն, բայդ ԻՀԿ դա ոչ թե մաշկի գույնով է պայմանավորված, այլ նրանով, որ ասենք խիստ թխամաշկ ամերիկացիները մեծամասամբ լինելով առավել ցածր ապահովված և պետության կողմից ճնված լինելու ենթակոմպլեքսով տոգորվող հանրության ներկայացուցիչ, ստերիոտիպորեն չի հարգում ոստիկանին (չնայած ոստիկաններին ոնց որ շատ տեղերում չեն հարգում  :Think: )։ Նույն չինացիների մոտ դարերով պետական համակարգի հանդեպ ակնածանք և մի տեղ էլ վախ կա ձևավորված։ Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, որ բարոք միջավայրում մեծացած, կրթված ու դաստիարակված անձնավորությունը, ինչ մաշկի գույն էլ ունենա, ոստիկանության հետ փորձի առճակատման գնալ կենցաղային իրավիճակում։

Հենց Հայաստանում, ասենք մի 15-20, 25 տարի առաջ էլի նմանատիպ մոտեցում էր տարածված՝ ոստիկանին չհարգելը խոսում էր բարձր կամային և տղամարդկային որակների մասին (aka լավ տղա)։ Դրա անունը դրեցինք քրեական ենթամշակույթ, որովհետև մեզ մոտ դա մաշկի գույնով չէր պայմանավորված։ Ռուսաստանում դարձավ "լիցո կավկազսկոյ նացիանալնոսծի"՝ արդեն ստերիոտիպորեն կովկասցիներին և հայերին (ես հայերիս կովկասցի չեմ համարում) սկսեցին ասոցացնել օրինախախտների հետ։ Նույն կերպ, ասենք Բելգիայում (Գաղթական ջան՝ կպի  :Jpit:  ռուսներին, մանավանդ սովետից եկած,ասոցացում էին տղաներին՝ մաֆիա, աղջիկներին՝ մարմնավաճառ։

Էն, ոնց որ հիմա ԱՄՆ-ում կան այսպես կոչված "գունավորները", մասնավորապես նեգրերը, հենց սպիտակներն էլ ստեղծել են՝ իրենք են իրենց գործողություններով հասցրել դրան։ Իսկ հիմա, ԻՀԿ, հատուկ պահում են, քանի որ դա շատերին պետք է՝ փող է բերում, քաղաքական դիվիդենտներ և այլն։

----------

Բարեկամ (06.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ու քո կարծիքով այդ գրառումը ստեղի կոնտեքստին ինչո՞վ ա կապված, ու նաև այդ վիճակագրությունը քեզ ի՞նչ ա ասում այս թեմայի մասով։
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> Ռուսաստանում էլ որ սենց վիճակագրություն վերցնես, չեմ զարմանա որ «лица кавказской национальности»-ն իրենց դեմոգրաֆիկ տոկոսայնությունից մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ տոկոսայնությամբ սպանություններ են գործում։ Հետո՞։


Ինձ էլ տեսականորեն բան չի ասում էդ վիճակագրությունը, այսինքն իդեալական դեպքում ոստիկանը պիտի իր վերաբերմունքը ոչ մի դեպքում մարդու գույնով չպայմանավորի: 
Բայց եթե մի 10 տարվա փորձից հետո էդ ոստիկանը սևերի հետ ավելի լուրջ պրոբլեմներ ա ունենում, քան մնացած գույների, հիմա դու չես կարող էդ ոստիկանին ստիպել, որ իր մեջ ամրապնդված բնազդային ռեակցիան թուլացնի ու ամեն անգամ աշխատեցնի իր ուղեղը: 
Ու դրա լուծումը ոչ թե ոստիկանների նկատմամբ պատիժը խստացնելն ա, այլ սոցիալական բարդ խնդիրը լուծելը: 
Ու չեմ կարծում, որ հիմա էս ցույցերից հետո, որ ֆեդերալ օրենքները վերանայեցին ու ոստիկաններին դոմփեցին խնդիրը լուծվեց, չափազանց պրիմիտիվ ա նման բան պահանջող հասարակությունը: 
Առաջին հերթին լավ կլինի սևերի ինտեգրացիայի խնդիրը մինչև վերջ լուծեն տարբեր ձևերով խրախուսելով, որ մարդիկ ըստ թաղամասերի չխմբավորվեն, ու չմեկուսանան, բայց էդ ներկայիս համակարգով գրեթե անլուծելի խնդիր ա, երևի պիտի Նահանգները Սովետ դառնա, որ պետությունը որոշի, թե ով որտեղ ա ապրում ու ինչով ա զբաղվում: Ասածս էն ա, մարդիկ լավ կլինի ռեալիստ լինեն ամեն դեպքից հիսթերիկ հակառասիստական պոռթկումների փոխարեն, դրանով ռասիզմը իրականում ավելի ա ամրապնդվում: 
Հենա էս երկու օրը Nextdoor-ով նայում էի հարևանությունս ինչ թեմաներ էր քննարկում, ու զգացվում էր, որ թոլերանտության փոխարեն ավելի են լարվում ու բևեռացվում։ 
Երեկ մեկը գրել ա, թե՝ կինս իր քրոջ հետ ման էր գալիս այգում, ու մեկ էլ մի կին իր սև ավտոյի մեջից սկսեց ռասիստական քֆուրներ տալ, մերոնք չարձագանքելով հեռացան ու փոլիս կանչեցին, ու ամենատխուր մասն էն էր, որ էդ կինը սև էր, բլա բլա բլա․․․ 
Նույնիսկ ես չդիմացա, գրեցի՝ ախպեր, ինչի՞ էր սև լինելը ամենատխուր մասը ու ի՞նչ կապ ուներ իր սև լինել, բլին։ Կարճ ասած, մարդիկ այո, ռասիստ էին, ստերեոտիպային էին, ու տենց էլ մնալու են, սա ոստիկանին ռասիստի պիտակ կպցնելով ու գերպատիժներ կիրառելով ոչ թե կլուծվի, այլ կխորացնի խնդիրը։ Ու մեդիան անասուն ա։ Ոչ մի չեզոք կարծիք էս ընթացքում չհնչեց։ Ու իրականում արդարություն գոռացող հասարակությունը ավելի հեռացավ արդարությունից ու իրականությունից։ Որովհետև հասարակությունը դմբո ա ու շատ հեշտ կարողանում ա վերդիկտներ կայացնել կիսատ պռատ նկարված վիդեոներից, էս Հայաստանի դեպքն էլ շատ վառ օրինակ էր, ու նայում ես քոմենթներին էլ, մարդիկ վայկեանական բևեռացվեցին երկու խմբի։ Ու ինչն ա գլխավոր պատճառը՞, չկա պրոֆեսիոնալ չեզոք ու բազմակողմանի մեկնաբանող ինֆրոմացիայի աղբյուր, կա սոցիալական ցանցերում իրար մոլորեցնող ամբոխ ու քաղաքական խնդիրներ լուծող ծախված մեդիա ու անճար կառավարություն։ Գումարային՝ էս ենք մենք, սաղս։

----------

Varzor (06.06.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Վիշապ ջան, նույն կերպ ինձ ասել են, որ Վրաստանում եմ անձրև բառը չօգտագործեմ։ Ինչ որ խիստ կոպիտ քֆուր ա։ ՕԿ, որ եկանք ԱՄՆ, նեգր ու մեքսիկ էլ չենք ասի։
> Բայց ակումբը ԱՄՆ-ում չի։ Ոնց որ վրացին գա Հայաստան, ու արգելի անձրև բառն օգտագործել։


 Արտ խնդիրը բառի մեջ չի, այլ էն ամենի ինչ ինքը խորհրդանշում ա։ Կոնկրետ դեպքում դա մի ամբողջ պատմություն ա ստրկացման, ոչնչացման ու դաժան վերաբերմունքի, ու եթե էդ պատմության կրողը դեմ ա դրա կիրառմանը, ինչ հարթակում էլ որ օգտագործես, դու դրանով ցուցադրում ես քո անհարգալից վերաբերմունքը էդ ամեն ինչի հանդեպ։ Էս տեսանկյունից նաև անտեղին եմ գտնում բերածդ օրինակի հետ զուգահեռը։
 Էս հարցը կարծեմ էլի ա բարձրացվել ակումբում, շատ տխուր ա որ ոչինչ չի տվել էդ քննարկումը։

 Ի դեպ սևամորթ բառի համար կա ալտերնատիվ՝ աֆրոամերիկացի, եթե իհարկ սա էլ տհաճ չի, ինչ որ պատճառներով։

----------

Աթեիստ (06.06.2020), Ծլնգ (06.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Անցած տարի մի սերիալ էի նայում՝ Warrior, ԱՄՆ խոպան եկող չինացիների մասին, որոնց հենց ստրուկի պես են վերաբերվում։ Ոնց հասկանում եմ, էդ դեպքերն օդից չեն հորինած, եղել ա տենց ժամանակաշրջան։ Բայց երբեք չեմ լսել, որ դրա արդյունքում չինացիքի նկատմամբ էդ կարգի վերաբերմունք լինի, ինչ լինում ա նեգրերի նկատմամբ։ Դրա համար խնդրում եմ մարդկանց վատ վարքը հին պատմություններով չարդարացնել։

Նույնն էլ սոցիալականի մասին։ Խի՞ են հենց նեգրերը տենց վատ պայմաններում։ Որտև պետությո՞ւնն ա իրանց նեղում, թե՞ որտև իրանց «պալոժ չի»։ 

_Ես Հայաստանում էլ բազմիցս լսել եմ էդ կարգի մարդկանց մասին։
Մարդը 40.000 նպաստ ա ստանում, կանչում են 120.000-ով գրանցված աշխատանքի, ասում ա եթե պարապ նստած պտի 40.000 ստանամ, իսկ աշխատելով՝ 120.000, բայց էն 40.000-ից զրկվեմ, ուրեմն պետք չի։ 

_Ինչքան լսել եմ, էս ռասիզմի դեմ պայքարի շրջանակներում սաղ ԱՄՆ-ում աշխատում են նեգրերին ոչ մի ձև չնեղեն ոչ աշխատանքի, ոչ կրթության մեջ։ Ի՞նչն ա պատճառը, որ սոցիալականը միշտ վատ ա։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ խնդիրը բառի մեջ չի, այլ էն ամենի ինչ ինքը խորհրդանշում ա։ Կոնկրետ դեպքում դա մի ամբողջ պատմություն ա ստրկացման, ոչնչացման ու դաժան վերաբերմունքի, ու եթե էդ պատմության կրողը դեմ ա դրա կիրառմանը, ինչ հարթակում էլ որ օգտագործես, դու դրանով ցուցադրում ես քո անհարգալից վերաբերմունքը էդ ամեն ինչի հանդեպ։ Էս տեսանկյունից նաև անտեղին եմ գտնում բերածդ օրինակի հետ զուգահեռը։
>  Էս հարցը կարծեմ էլի ա բարձրացվել ակումբում, շատ տխուր ա որ ոչինչ չի տվել էդ քննարկումը։
> 
>  Ի դեպ սևամորթ բառի համար կա ալտերնատիվ՝ աֆրոամերիկացի, եթե իհարկ սա էլ տհաճ չի, ինչ որ պատճառներով։



Ես հասկանում եմ, որ իրանք տենց իմաստ են դնում մեջը (նայի անձրևի օրինակը, որը կարող ա ավելի հին պատմություն ունի, քան նեգրը), բայց դա ես հաշվի կառնեմ ՄԻԱՅՆ ԱՄՆ-ում։
Իսկ ասնեք ֆրանսիայում ծնված, ու ԱՄՆ տուրիստ գնացած նեգրին աֆրոամերիկացի անվանելը խնդալու ա, ու կարծում եմ ոչ տեղին  :Smile: 
Կամ ասենք Հայաստանում նեգրի հետ ինչ որ շփում ունեմ, որպես ի՞նչ իրա մասին պատմելուց օգտագործեմ աֆրոամերիկացի բառը, եթե էդ մարդը կյանքում ոչ աֆրիկայա եղել, ոչ ամերիկա։

Էդ անտեր ռասա, որը մաշկի գույնով ա որոշվում, կոչվում ա նեգրոիդ։ Կարող ա՞ փոխել են։

----------

One_Way_Ticket (06.06.2020), Varzor (07.06.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Արտ խնդիրը բառի մեջ չի, այլ էն ամենի ինչ ինքը խորհրդանշում ա։ Կոնկրետ դեպքում դա մի ամբողջ պատմություն ա ստրկացման, ոչնչացման ու դաժան վերաբերմունքի, ու եթե էդ պատմության կրողը դեմ ա դրա կիրառմանը, ինչ հարթակում էլ որ օգտագործես, դու դրանով ցուցադրում ես քո անհարգալից վերաբերմունքը էդ ամեն ինչի հանդեպ։ Էս տեսանկյունից նաև անտեղին եմ գտնում բերածդ օրինակի հետ զուգահեռը։
> Էս հարցը կարծեմ էլի ա բարձրացվել ակումբում, շատ տխուր ա որ ոչինչ չի տվել էդ քննարկումը։
> 
> Ի դեպ սևամորթ բառի համար կա ալտերնատիվ՝ աֆրոամերիկացի, եթե իհարկ սա էլ տհաճ չի, ինչ որ պատճառներով։


Էդ բառը ի սկզբանե իսպաներենում խորհրդանշում է գույն՝ սև։ Իսպանախոսներն ամենատխուր վիճակում են, ցանկացած կոնտեքստում սև բառն արտասանելիս կարող է կողքից թարս նայվեն։ Նույնիսկ լսել եմ, գերադասվում է իսպաներենում սևամորթներին անվանել մորենո (շականակագույն)։ Տեսականորեն գուցե դա նույնիսկ ճիշտ է։ Եթե զուտ մաշկի գույնին նայես, ոչ էդ մարդիկ են սև, ոչ էլ եվրոպացիք՝ սպիտակ։ Ես նույնիսկ համարում եմ որ հենց էդ գույների ծայրահեղացումը շատ ավելի ռասիստական է, քանի որ ավանդաբար սպիտակն ասոցիացվում է բարի ուժերի հետ, իսկ սևը՝ չար։

----------

boooooooom (06.06.2020), Varzor (07.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ապեր, մենք ներգ բառը նորմալ իմաստով ենք օգտագործում, դպրոցում էլ տենց ենք անցել։ ԲԱյց որ քեզ դուր չի գալիս, էլ չեմ օգտագործի էլ՝ քեզ հետ զրուցելիս։ Հուսով եմ թույլ կտաս, որ ուրիշների հետ զրուցելիս օգտագործեմ  Նեգր ընկերներից ոչ մեկը վատ չի զգում դրանից ինձ հետ խոսելիս 
> Ի դեպ, ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս "սևամորթ" բառը՝ ավելի ահավոր է հնչում և նաև ճիշտ չի ներկայացնում, թե խոսքն ում մասին է։ Միգուցե ավելի նուրբ՝ "բավականին թխամաշ ամերիկացի"։


Դպրոցում քիչ տխմարություն չենք անցել, Varzor ջան, ու դպրոցիդ տարիներից էլ վայթե լիքը ժամանակ ա անցել, ինչպես նաև կոնտեքստը ունի մեծ նշանակություն, ու ինձ համար անընդունելի է այս կոնտեքստում ու նամանավանդ ԱՄՆ-ի սևերի նկատմամբ այդ ռասայական պիտակի օգտագործումը։ Բայց քեզ ես ոչ թույլատրելու ունեմ, ոչ էլ արգելելու․ համեստ խնդրանք էր միայն, ու շնորհակալ եմ այն կատարելու պատրաստակամությանդ համար։ «Սևամորթ» բառը դուրդ չի գալիս՝ չեմ ասի, կանցնեմ «սև» բառին, որը կարծում եմ առավելագույնս չեզոք է։




> Էդ նշածդ վիճակագրությունը արդեն լուրջ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս կանխակալ արդարադատության և կառավարվող ռասիզմի մասին։


Ու սա շատ ավելի խորն ա գնում, քան միայն արդարադատության կանխակալությունը։ Ամն-ում կա կոմերցիոն բանտերի համակարգ․ երկիրը, նահանգը կամ շրջանը մասնավոր կապառալու բանտեր ա վարձում որտեղ ամեն մի բանտարկված պահելը պետական փողերով վճարվում ա։ Ու այդ մասնավոր կոմերցիոն բանտերի տերերը, ինչպես նաև այդ բանտերում աշխատող պարետների արհմիությունները ահռելի մեծ քաղաքական լոբիինգի թափ ունեն, մանավանդ Կալիֆորնիայի պես պրո-արհմիութենական նահանգներում։ Ու առավելագույն շահութաբերության համար այդ բանտերը «հանցագործեներով» լցնել ա պետք, ինչը պլանի տեսքով համակարգված իջնում ա ոստիկաններին։ Դե ու ամենահեշտ ու անշառ հանցագործ բռնելու տեղը ո՞րտեղ ա։ Բնականաբար, տնտեսապաես ու հասարակայնապես մարգինալիզված թաղամասերում, որոնք առավելապես ռասայական ու էթնիկ գետոյացման վայրեր են։ Սամը վերևները մի տեղ մի վիդեոյից դրվագ էր քաղվածել, թե ոնց ա ոստիկանը ասում, որ դուրս են գալիս որսի․ շատ դեպքերում այդ որսը ուղիղ իմաստ ունի։ Ու դե պատկերացրու, թե այդ թաղամասերում ոստիկանների նկատմամբ ինչ վերաբերմունք ա ստեղծվում այս պրակտիկայի հետևանքով։ Ու սենց լիքը-լիքը շերտեր կան․․․

----------

Freeman (06.06.2020), LisBeth (06.06.2020), Varzor (07.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես հայերենում ու ռուսերենում օգտագործել եմ ու օգտագործելու եմ նեգր բառը նեյտրալ իմաստով, որպես նեգրոիդ ռասայի ներկայացուցիչ։ Ի դեպ, To kill a mockingbird հանրաճանաչ գրքի ամենահայտնի ռուսերեն թարգմանությունում այդ բառը հենց նեյտրալ կոնտեքստում է օգտագործված, իսկ այ nigger-ը թարգմանել են черномазый (երևի черножопый ավելի դիպուկ կլիներ, բայց սովետական գրաքննությունը թույլ չի տվել)։ Անգլոսաքսոնները լրիվ հաբռգել են, որ բառը իրենց դուր չի գալիս, իրենց կարծիքով ոչ մի լեզվում չպիտի օգտագործվի։


Ռուսերենում վաղուցվանից օգտագործվել ա арап, ու դրան ժամանակի ընթացքում փոխարինած мавр բառը։ Негр բառը ռուսերեն եկել ա աֆրիկայի սևերի նկատմամբ կոլոնիալ վերաբերմունքի լայնատարածությամբ։ Այսինքն ռուսերենում էլ այդ բառը ունի կոլոնիալ բագաժ, ինչքան էլ որ ռուսաստանում այդ բառով պիտակելով մարդկանց չեն ստրկացրել։ Հայերեն էլ բառը ամենայն հավանականությամբ եկել է հենց ռուեսրենից։ Այնսպես որ այդ «անգլոսաքսների» հաբռգածությունից ա, որ դու ռուսերեն ու հայերեն հիմա այդ բառը օգտագործում ես՝ ցուցադրելով խորը տգիտությունդ։

Բայց ստեղ ոչ մեկ էլ չպահանջեց, այլ ես միմիայն խնդրեցի, այնպես որ էս պրիտենզիադ լրիվ ավելորդ էր, որտև ոչ անգլոսաքս եմ, ոչ էլ պահանջկոտ։ Բայց ասեմ, որ էս պայքարդ ապարդյուն ա․ աճող գլոբալիզացիայի հետ մեկտեղ ռուսերենից ու հայերենից էլ ա էդ բառը դուրս մղվելու, մանավանդ անգլոսաքսոն մշակույթի ու քաղաքականության գլոբալ դոմինտության իրականության մեջ՝ աշխարհով մեկ դռներ բացող անգլոսաքսոն երկրի անձնագիրդ վկա։ Բայց քեզ շնորհակալություն՝ սենց կարճ ու կոնկրետ քեզ իմ այս թեմայով ակումբային շփման շրջանակից հեռացնելու համար։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Խնդրանքիդ հետ կապված նախորդ գրառման մեջ գրել եմ, իմ համար էլ շատ տհաճ ա մարդու մասին խոսելիս «մորթի» արմատն օգտագործել, դրա համար ես կնախըտրեմ նեգրը։


Քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն՝ կարճ ու կոնկրետության համար։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ռուսերենում վաղուցվանից օգտագործվել ա арап, ու դրան ժամանակի ընթացքում փոխարինած мавр բառը։ Негр բառը ռուսերեն եկել ա աֆրիկայի սևերի նկատմամբ կոլոնիալ վերաբերմունքի լայնատարածությամբ։ Այսինքն ռուսերենում էլ այդ բառը ունի կոլոնիալ բագաժ, ինչքան էլ որ ռուսաստանում այդ բառով պիտակելով մարդկանց չեն ստրկացրել։ Հայերեն էլ բառը ամենայն հավանականությամբ եկել է հենց ռուեսրենից։ Այնսպես որ այդ «անգլոսաքսների» հաբռգածությունից ա, որ դու ռուսերեն ու հայերեն հիմա այդ բառը օգտագործում ես՝ ցուցադրելով խորը տգիտությունդ։
> 
> Բայց ստեղ ոչ մեկ էլ չպահանջեց, այլ ես միմիայն խնդրեցի, այնպես որ էս պրիտենզիադ լրիվ ավելորդ էր, որտև ոչ անգլոսաքս եմ, ոչ էլ պահանջկոտ։ Բայց ասեմ, որ էս պայքարդ ապարդյուն ա․ աճող գլոբալիզացիայի հետ մեկտեղ ռուսերենից ու հայերենից էլ ա էդ բառը դուրս մղվելու, մանավանդ անգլոսաքսոն մշակույթի ու քաղաքականության գլոբալ դոմինտության իրականության մեջ՝ աշխարհով մեկ դռներ բացող անգլոսաքսոն երկրի անձնագիրդ վկա։ Բայց քեզ շնորհակալություն՝ սենց կարճ ու կոնկրետ քեզ իմ այս թեմայով ակումբային շփման շրջանակից հեռացնելու համար։


Անգլոսաքսոն ախպեր, մի բորբոքվի։ Վրդովմունքս չի նշանակում, որ պայքարում եմ, անձնագիրս էլ չի նշանակում, որ պիտի այսուհետ կենգուրուի միս ուտեմ ու աշխարհին բացառապես ներքևից վերև նայեմ։
Արդեն մի քանի անգամ ակումբից հեռացել ու հետ ես եկել։ Հիմա հետս էլ ոնց շփվել ես, տենց էլ շփվելու ես։ Ու ընդհանրապես ես քեզ չէի պատասխանել, Վարզորին էի պատասխանել  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (06.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Ու սա շատ ավելի խորն ա գնում, քան միայն արդարադատության կանխակալությունը։ Ամն-ում կա կոմերցիոն բանտերի համակարգ․ երկիրը, նահանգը կամ շրջանը մասնավոր կապառալու բանտեր ա վարձում որտեղ ամեն մի բանտարկված պահելը պետական փողերով վճարվում ա։ Ու այդ մասնավոր կոմերցիոն բանտերի տերերը, ինչպես նաև այդ բանտերում աշխատող պարետների արհմիությունները ահռելի մեծ քաղաքական լոբիինգի թափ ունեն, մանավանդ Կալիֆորնիայի պես պրո-արհմիութենական նահանգներում։ Ու առավելագույն շահութաբերության համար այդ բանտերը «հանցագործեներով» լցնել ա պետք, ինչը պլանի տեսքով համակարգված իջնում ա ոստիկաններին։ Դե ու ամենահեշտ ու անշառ հանցագործ բռնելու տեղը ո՞րտեղ ա։ Բնականաբար, տնտեսապաես ու հասարակայնապես մարգինալիզված թաղամասերում, որոնք առավելապես ռասայական ու էթնիկ գետոյացման վայրեր են։ Սամը վերևները մի տեղ մի վիդեոյից դրվագ էր քաղվածել, թե ոնց ա ոստիկանը ասում, որ դուրս են գալիս որսի․ շատ դեպքերում այդ որսը ուղիղ իմաստ ունի։ Ու դե պատկերացրու, թե այդ թաղամասերում ոստիկանների նկատմամբ ինչ վերաբերմունք ա ստեղծվում այս պրակտիկայի հետևանքով։ Ու սենց լիքը-լիքը շերտեր կան․․․


Մասնավոր բանտերը ո՞նց են ոստիկաններին ստիպում ավելի շատ մարդ բռնել, կարող ե՞ս բացատրել, սենց սենց ասում են գնա ու բռնի հա՞, առանց կանչի ու հաղորդման: 
Ու սենց հեշտուհանգիստ դատարանով, ժյուրիով բիրիքով լցնում են, հա՞ առանց արդարադատության:
Սաղ նահանգներում ոստիկանների քանակի կրիզիս ա, ոչ մեկի տանձին չի ոստիկան աշխատի, դու ասա ռասիստները բանտերը լցնում են գետոների սևերով: Մալադեց:

----------

Varzor (07.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էս թեմայով ընկերս խորհուրդ ա տվել սա նայել, ինքս դեռ չեմ նայել 
https://www.netflix.com/title/80091741
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5895028/

----------

Skeptic (06.06.2020), Ծլնգ (06.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ....սենց կարճ ու կոնկրետ քեզ իմ այս թեմայով ակումբային շփման շրջանակից հեռացնելու համար։


Ծլնգ, լավ ե՞ս: Ինչ մի պոլիտ կոռեկտություն ես պահանջում ակումբում, որը քեժուալ հաղորդակցման վայր ա:




> The term can be construed as offensive, inoffensive, or completely neutral, largely depending on the region or country where it is used.

----------

Varzor (07.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մասնավոր բանտերը ո՞նց են ոստիկաններին ստիպում ավելի շատ մարդ բռնել, կարող ե՞ս բացատրել, սենց սենց ասում են գնա ու բռնի հա՞, առանց կանչի ու հաղորդման: 
> Ու սենց հեշտուհանգիստ դատարանով, ժյուրիով բիրիքով լցնում են, հա՞ առանց արդարադատության:
> Սաղ նահանգներում ոստիկանների քանակի կրիզիս ա, ոչ մեկի տանձին չի ոստիկան աշխատի, դու ասա ռասիստները բանտերը լցնում են գետոների սևերով: Մալադեց:


Էս այսօրեական խնդիր չի, այլ տասնամյակներով ձևավորված համակարգ ա, ու միգուցե հիմա արդեն լուծման ուղու վրա ա, որտև որոշ նահանգներում մասնավոր բանտերը սկսել են օրենսդրորեն արգելվել։ Ուղիղ ոստիկանին իհարկե պատվե չեն ուղարկում, այլ ամբողջ համակարգում վերևից ներքև մշակույթ են ստեղծում՝ պլան կատարելու։ Էդ քո դատարան-ժյուրի-արդարադատությունն էլ նենց չի գործում ոնց դու ես քո ցենտր համակարգ կալիֆորնիայով պատկերացնում, մանավանդ մարգինալիզացված խմբերի համար ու երբ քո խոսքն ա ոստիկանի խոսքի դիմաց ու հետն էլ «պատմություն» ունես տուֆտա-տուֆտա բաների համար։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, լավ ե՞ս: Ինչ մի պոլիտ կոռեկտություն ես պահանջում ակումբում, որը քեժուալ հաղորդակցման վայր ա:


ի՞նչ պոլիտ-կոռեկտություն, կամ ո՞վ ա պահանջում․․․ հա, քեժուալ հաղորդակցման վայր ա, դրա համար էլ նախընտրում եմ իմ համար հաճելի զրույցներ այստեղ ունենալ, ու ինձ դուրս եմ պահում ինձ համար անընդունելիներից․․․ էդքան բան, թե չէ ես ով դառա, որ ստեղ ինչ-որ բան պահանջեմ

----------


## Վիշապ

> ի՞նչ պոլիտ-կոռեկտություն, կամ ո՞վ ա պահանջում․․․ հա, քեժուալ հաղորդակցման վայր ա, դրա համար էլ նախընտրում եմ իմ համար հաճելի զրույցներ այստեղ ունենալ, ու ինձ դուրս եմ պահում ինձ համար անընդունելիներից․․․ էդքան բան, թե չէ ես ով դառա, որ ստեղ ինչ-որ բան պահանջեմ


Զգում ե՞ս, որ յուղ ես վառում «իմ հմար հաճելի զրույցներ»-ովդ :Ճ Կարմադ չես ուզում փչանա, հա՞: Դու ուրեմն պիտի ինտիմ, հումոր, երաժշություն, արվեստ բաժիններում լռված լինես:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Զգում ե՞ս, որ յուղ ես վառում «իմ հմար հաճելի զրույցներ»-ովդ :Ճ Կարմադ չես ուզում փչանա, հա՞: Դու ուրեմն պիտի ինտիմ, հումոր, երաժշություն, արվեստ բաժիններում լռված լինես:


Վիշապ ջան, սառը ջուր խմի՝ հանգստացի․․․ կյանքում ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան քան ակումբում Ծլնգի համար զրույցի այս կամ այն բառով պայմանավորված տհաճությունը։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս այսօրեական խնդիր չի, այլ տասնամյակներով ձևավորված համակարգ ա, ու միգուցե հիմա արդեն լուծման ուղու վրա ա, որտև որոշ նահանգներում մասնավոր բանտերը սկսել են օրենսդրորեն արգելվել։ Ուղիղ ոստիկանին իհարկե պատվե չեն ուղարկում, այլ ամբողջ համակարգում վերևից ներքև մշակույթ են ստեղծում՝ պլան կատարելու։ Էդ քո դատարան-ժյուրի-արդարադատությունն էլ նենց չի գործում ոնց դու ես քո ցենտր համակարգ կալիֆորնիայով պատկերացնում, մանավանդ մարգինալիզացված խմբերի համար ու երբ քո խոսքն ա ոստիկանի խոսքի դիմաց ու հետն էլ «պատմություն» ունես տուֆտա-տուֆտա բաների համար։


Իսկ տեսնես հիմա էս Ջորջին խեղդող ոստիկանին ո՞ր մի լոբին ա ստիպելու մաքսիմալ պատժաչափ տալ, ինձ շատ ա հետաքրքրում: Էնքան միակողմանի քո դիտարկած ռասիզմը, չես  պատկերացնում, իրականում լիքը քաղաքականություն ու բուլշիթ կա էս ամենի մեջ: Դե ֆակտո սևերին սպիտակների համեմատ լավ էլ առավելություններ ու պռախոդ մասնավորապես Կալիֆորնիայում տալիս են պետականորեն ու դա նկատելի է անկախ նրանից, թե ինչքան կիսառասիստոտ կիսապոլիտինկոռեկտոտ ա հասարակությունը, որոնց ամենալուրջ ռասիստական ռեակցիան էշ էշ փոլիս զանգելն ա կամ բողոքելն ա ամեն մի հիմար կամ կիսահիմար առիթով: Փաստացի սևերի մեջ հանցագործներն ավելի շատ են հավասար պայմանների դեպքում, օրինակ կարելի է համեմատել լատինոների հետ, էն էլ էմիգրանտ ու անփասթաթուղթ, ուղղակի լատինոների մեծ մասը ամենաոռի պայմանների դեպքում էլ կգերադասի աշխատել, քան դառնալ հանցագործ, էդ էն ա, ինչ իմ մտքով անցնում ա տեսածիցս։ Դու գնա սևերին առաջին հերթին հոգեթերապիա արա, որ ասենք ֆերմերություն անեն, տես կարա՞ս։ Սև ոստիկանների քանակն էլ ոստիկանության մեջ լրիվ համապատասխանում է սև բնակչության տոկոսային հարաբերությանը։ Ու սև ոստիկաններն էլ նույն ձևի սպանում են սևերին, ոնց սպիտակները։  Ու ինչքան, որ ստերեոտիպային ա էն վերաբերմունքը, որը ենթադրում է, թե սևերի մեջ կրիմինալն ավելի շատ է, կամ սևերն անկյալ են, նույնքան էլ ստերետիպային է էն միտքը, որ սև քաղաքացուն սպանած սպիտակ ոստիկանը ռասիստ ա։

----------

Varzor (07.06.2020), Աթեիստ (06.06.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Խնդիրը, իմ կարծիքով, շատ ավելի բարդ ա ու բազմաչափ, քան ընդամենը անվանումներ տալով կամ չտալով ձևացնելը, թե այն լուծվում է այդպես։
Ինչքան ինձ հայտնի է, սևերը միմյանց հաճախ են դիմում "նիգա" ձևով, ոնց որ մեր տղերքը իրար "արա" են ասում, առանց հատուկ իմաստներ դնելու մեջը։ Մյուս կողմից էլ, հայտնի է նաև, որ սևերի մեջ երբ մեկը, օրինակ, լավ է սովորում դպրոցում, սևերը ծաղրում են հետևյալ ձևով․ "stop acting white": Սպիտակների կողմից այդ ծաղրը, անկախ սև է սովորողը, թե սպիտակ, կակռազ ռասայական ոչ մի տոն չունի՝ "stop being nerd":

----------

Varzor (07.06.2020), Աթեիստ (06.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Երդվում եմ բոլոր մուսաներով, երկու օր առաջ մտածում էի, մի՞թե այդ համայնքից չկա գեթ մեկը, որ կանգնի ասի՝ սենց չի եղբայրներ ու քույրեր, և օ ողորմած աստվածներ, փաստորեն մարդկությունը հույս ունի, ահավասիկ`




Ծլնգ՝ ծնկի

----------

Varzor (07.06.2020), Աթեիստ (06.06.2020)

----------


## Skeptic

> էս թեմայով ընկերս խորհուրդ ա տվել սա նայել, ինքս դեռ չեմ նայել 
> https://www.netflix.com/title/80091741
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5895028/


Էս հաստատ մասթվոթչ վավերագրական ֆիլմ ա թեմայի շրջանակներում։ Մինչև նայելս չէի պատկերացնում, որ ամեն ինչ էդքան վատ ա։ Նույն ռեժիսորի  When They See Us-ն էլ ա հզոր գործ. սա գեղարվեստական ա, բայց իրական փաստերի վրա հիմնված, Սենթրալ փարքի տխրահռչակ դեպքի մոտիվներով։

Թեմայի հետ կապված՝ չինացիների սեգրեգացիա չի էղել, ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ, ու իրանց օրենքով չի արգելվել հողեր ունենալ ու իրանց վարկային դիմումները համատարած չեն մերժվել՝ զուտ մաշկի գույնի պատճառով, ինչքան էլ ստաբիլ ու բավարար եկամուտներ ունենան։ Էլ ի՞նչ ֆերմերության մասին ա խոսքը։ Պետք ա հասկանանք պատճառները, թե ինչի են սևերը, իրանց համայնքները էս վիճակում։ Ու էդ պատճառներից շատերը ongoing են, հեչ էլ չեն մնացել պատմության խորխորատներում։

Չէի մտածի, որ հանրապետականների մարիոնետկա, երեսպաշտության իկոնա Քենդիս Օուենսի զզվելի ռոժը ստեղ կտեսնեմ։

----------

Ծլնգ (06.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (06.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Չէի մտածի, որ հանրապետականների մարիոնետկա, երեսպաշտության իկոնա Քենդիս Օուենսի զզվելի ռոժը ստեղ կտեսնեմ։


Շատ էլ սիրուն մռութ ա: Ու խոսում է տրամաբանված, ու նույն բաներն ա ասում, ինչ որ ես: Մի հատ դեմոկրատների պուպուշ ռոժերը ցույց տվեք տեսնենք, մտքերը ցույց տվեք:

----------

Varzor (07.06.2020), Աթեիստ (06.06.2020)

----------


## Skeptic

> Շատ էլ սիրուն մռութ ա: Ու խոսում է տրամաբանված, ու նույն բաներն ա ասում, ինչ որ ես: Մի հատ դեմոկրատների պուպուշ ռոժերը ցույց տվեք տեսնենք, մտքերը ցույց տվեք:


Էդ նույն սիրուն մռո՞ւթն ա, որ ակվալանգիստի համազգեստով (կամ առանց դրա) պարբերաբար սուզվում ա նարնջագույն խեղկատակի հետևը  :Jpit:  Իսկ կլիմայի անթրոպոգեն փոփոխությունը ժխտող մարդը տրամաբանության հետ, ըստ իս, կապ չունի։

Բայց երկրորդ կեսի հետ համաձայն եմ։ Թագուհի Նենսիին ու Չակիին ավելի շատ տանել չեմ կարողանում, քան հանրապետականներին։ Որտև իրանց պրոգրեսիվ ու դեմոկրատ են համարում, ձևական շոուներ սարքում (էն թուղթը ցուցադրական պատռելը, կամ Նենսիի՝ Թրամփին morbidly obese անվանելը, ինչից հետո SJW-ները շիթսթորմ արեցին բոդիշեյմինգի համար /ոնց որ անգլերեն բառերը չարաշահում եմ/), բայց իրականում խոշոր կորպորացիաների շահերն են առաջ տանում ու թքած ունեն շարքային ամերիկացու վրա։ Մալկոլմ X-ն էլ էր ասել, որ սպիտակ դեմոկրատները սևերի համար ավելի վտանգավոր են, քան կոնսերվատիվ հարավցի հանրապետականները։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էս հաստատ մասթվոթչ վավերագրական ֆիլմ ա թեմայի շրջանակներում։ Մինչև նայելս չէի պատկերացնում, որ ամեն ինչ էդքան վատ ա։ Նույն ռեժիսորի  When They See Us-ն էլ ա հզոր գործ. սա գեղարվեստական ա, բայց իրական փաստերի վրա հիմնված, Սենթրալ փարքի տխրահռչակ դեպքի մոտիվներով։
> 
> Թեմայի հետ կապված՝ չինացիների սեգրեգացիա չի էղել, ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ, ու իրանց օրենքով չի արգելվել հողեր ունենալ ու իրանց վարկային դիմումները համատարած չեն մերժվել՝ զուտ մաշկի գույնի պատճառով, ինչքան էլ ստաբիլ ու բավարար եկամուտներ ունենան։ Էլ ի՞նչ ֆերմերության մասին ա խոսքը։ Պետք ա հասկանանք պատճառները, թե ինչի են սևերը, իրանց համայնքները էս վիճակում։ Ու էդ պատճառներից շատերը ongoing են, հեչ էլ չեն մնացել պատմության խորխորատներում։
> 
> Չէի մտածի, որ հանրապետականների մարիոնետկա, երեսպաշտության իկոնա Քենդիս Օուենսի զզվելի ռոժը ստեղ կտեսնեմ։


Գագ, Վիշապը հա նշում ա, որ էս պահին չկա որևէ բնագավառ, որտև մաշկի գույնի պատճառով կա ինչ որ սահմանափակում, իսկ շատ դեպքերում նույնիսկ հակառակն ա. սև գույնը առավելություն ա։
Թարմ հիմար օրինակ՝ Ալեքսիս Օհանյանն ասել ա, ես պաշտոնիցս հելնեմ, թող սև մեկը գա։

Իսկ դու կարա՞ս մի ongoing օրինակ բերես։
Մեկ էլ էս աղջկա ասածների մեջ ինչ որ կեղծ ինֆորմացիա կա՞։ Ես իրան առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում, ու մարդը ինչ որ թվեր ու վիճակագրություն ա ներկայացնում։ Խաբո՞ւմ ա։

----------

Varzor (07.06.2020)

----------


## Skeptic

> Գագ, Վիշապը հա նշում ա, որ էս պահին չկա որևէ բնագավառ, որտև մաշկի գույնի պատճառով կա ինչ որ սահմանափակում, իսկ շատ դեպքերում նույնիսկ հակառակն ա. սև գույնը առավելություն ա։
> Թարմ հիմար օրինակ՝ Ալեքսիս Օհանյանն ասել ա, ես պաշտոնիցս հելնեմ, թող սև մեկը գա։


Հա, անկապ բան ա որոշել։ Բայց Ալեքսիսի պաշտոնն ահագին բարձր մակարդակում ա, չեմ կարծում, որ աշխատաշուկայի միջին լեվելներում էլ կա տենց միտում։ Էն, ինչ անվանում են identity politics, երբ մարդու արժանիքները/թերությունները կամ, առհասարակ, բնութագիրը որոշում են իրա ռասայական, սեռական կամ այլ պատկանելությամբ, փոխանակ անձնական հատկանիշների, հիմարագույն տենդենց ա։ Ճիշտ ես, պետք ա երևի Ամերիկաներում ապրել (հնարավորինս շատ նահագներում, որտև իրանք կարան ահագին տարբերվեն), որ ռեալին հնարավորինս մոտ պատկերացում կազմես։ Սենց մի հատ հետազոտություն կա, ըստ որի՝ ռեզյումեներում սպիտակ կամ «սպիտակացրած» անուններ ունեցող մարդիկ մարդիկ ավելի մեծ շանսեր ունեն աշխատատեղի համար հարցազրույցի հրավիրվելու, բայց դե սա ավելի շատ հասարակության մտածելակերպն ա արտացոլում։





> Իսկ դու կարա՞ս մի ongoing օրինակ բերես։


Հենց էս թեմայի վերնագիրը կամ դրա լայթ-տարբերակը, որ բանտային բիզնեսի բնականոն (կամ դրանից ավել) շահութաբերությունն ապահովելու համար սևերի հաշվին պլան են կատարում։ Ներսեսի ասած ֆիլմը իրոք շատ լավն ա, խիստ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նայել ։)




> Մեկ էլ էս աղջկա ասածների մեջ ինչ որ կեղծ ինֆորմացիա կա՞։ Ես իրան առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում, ու մարդը ինչ որ թվեր ու վիճակագրություն ա ներկայացնում։ Խաբո՞ւմ ա։


Հա, Արտ, խաբում ա․ նախ՝ հսկայական ծղոտե մարդ ա սարքում՝ ի դեմս Ֆլոյդի։ Ասում ա՝ իբր բոլոր բողոքների, լութինգների հիմնական միտքը Ֆլոյդին հերոսացնելն ա, էն դեպքում, երբ Ֆլոյդի պուպուշ լինել-չլինելն ընդհանրապես ոչ քննարկվում ա ձախերի կողմից, ոչ էլ ռելեվանթ ա։ Ու սկսում ա վառել իրա սարքած ծղոտե մարդուն։ Հետո էլ թվերով ա ժոնգլյորություն անում, չփաստարկված աղբուրներից մեջբերում ու ձեռի հետ համ էլ հորինում։ *Էս չուվակը* Գուգլով լայվ գնացել ա իրա ասած վիճակագրության հետքերով ու պարզել, որ, բնականաբար, բուլշիթ ա կամ էլ խեղաթյուրված։ Լավ վերլուծություն ա, բայց 40 րոպեանոց, հիմնական 2 ստերի՝ ծղոտե մարդու ու սխալ թվերի մասին ասեցի։

----------

Freeman (06.06.2020), Varzor (07.06.2020), Աթեիստ (06.06.2020), Ծլնգ (06.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> տեսնենք Նիկոլի դուխը կհերիքի սա էլ իրա ֆեյսբուքում դնի, թե մենակ դպրոցական երեխեքի հավաքույթներով ա ամոթանք տալիս


Ես որ էս վիդեոն նայում եմ, ուզում եմ, որ էտ սադիստին համ գործից հանեն, համ դատեն, համ էլ նույն ձրի մի հատ էլ ոտով իրա գլխին կանգնեն։ Հետո պատկերացնում եմ, թե իրանից դավոլնի ոնց ա ոստիկաններին հետ քյալլա տվել, մտքիս ծերով անցնում ա, որ երևի ճիշտ են արել, մի բան էլ քիչ են արել։ 

Հետո երեկ շանս հանում եմ Զեյթունի այգի ման տալու, մեր քուչեքի սաղ գյադա-գյուդեքը առանց դիմակների իրանցից դավոլնի դեմքերով լռված են․ երկու հոգի էլ, բառիս բուն իմաստով, խղճահարության առաջացնող ոստիկան, հուշտ եղած դեմքերով, ինչ-որ մատյան ձեռներին, թե բա դիմակ կրեք, սրանք էլ թե բա ․․․ դե լաաաաավ, այ ախպեր, իիիինշ դիմակ, արա է ․․․․․ ու մեկ էլ կողքից ՊՊԾ էն չմո ավտոն ա անցնում, մեջը երկու ոստիկան, դիմակները դնչների տակ քցած, յանի դիմակ են կրում ․․․ սեեեեենց մտքերով ընկած գալիս հանգում եմ Վիշապի ասածին․ ախպեր, ամեն հասարակություն արժանի ա իրա ոստիկանությանը։ 

Զենքը տանք համ ոստիկանների ձեռը, համ էս իրանց խառոշիի տեղ դրած գյադա-գյուդեքի ձեռ, թող գնան իրար գյուլլեն ք․․․ծները, պռծնեն, մենք էլ իրանցից սաղից պռծնենք։ Ու էս բարի ու պոզիտվ մտքերիս ֆոնի վրա դոդն ա ելույթ ունենում, ու պետությունից ա խոսում, ու քիչ ա մնում մարդ ինֆարկտ ստանա, ինքը մեռնի, պռծնի։

----------

boooooooom (06.06.2020), Freeman (06.06.2020), Varzor (07.06.2020), Հայկօ (06.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Խնդիրը, իմ կարծիքով, շատ ավելի բարդ ա ու բազմաչափ, քան ընդամենը անվանումներ տալով կամ չտալով ձևացնելը, թե այն լուծվում է այդպես։
> Ինչքան ինձ հայտնի է, սևերը միմյանց հաճախ են դիմում "նիգա" ձևով, ոնց որ մեր տղերքը իրար "արա" են ասում, առանց հատուկ իմաստներ դնելու մեջը։ Մյուս կողմից էլ, հայտնի է նաև, որ սևերի մեջ երբ մեկը, օրինակ, լավ է սովորում դպրոցում, սևերը ծաղրում են հետևյալ ձևով․ "stop acting white": Սպիտակների կողմից այդ ծաղրը, անկախ սև է սովորողը, թե սպիտակ, կակռազ ռասայական ոչ մի տոն չունի՝ "stop being nerd":


Իսկ ով էր «ընդամենի» մասին խոսո՞ւմ կամ ձևացնում, թե ինչ-որ բան լուծվում ա անունը այսպես կամ այնպես տալով։

Մերոնք իրար «արա» ասելը ոչ մի ձևով համարժեք չի քո ասածին։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում ընկերական, բարեկամական և այլն միջավայրում դիմելաձևը ու ամբողջ ռասայի նկատմամբ պատմականորեն այլասերող պիտակ օգտագործելը տարբեր բաներ են։

Քանի որ ես այդ բառի չօգտագործման մասին խնդրանքը արեցի, ասեմ, որ իմ ակնկալիքը որևէ բան լուծելը չէր, ու նենց չի թե ակումբում էդ բառը չօգտագործելիս ինչ-որ բան ա լուծվում։ Ուղղակի եթե մարդ մի տենց փոքր բան չի կարում հասկանա, ընդունի ու իր վարքը փոխի, ես այդ մարդու հետ այս թեմայով դժվար թե ինչ-որ ընդհանուր բան կարողանամ գտնել, ու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում ինձ համար այդպիսի տհաճ զրույցի մեջ մտնելը։ Այդքան մի պարզ ընդամենը․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Շատ էլ սիրուն մռութ ա: Ու խոսում է տրամաբանված, ու *նույն բաներն ա ասում, ինչ որ ես*: Մի հատ դեմոկրատների պուպուշ ռոժերը ցույց տվեք տեսնենք, մտքերը ցույց տվեք:


նույն _հիմար_ բաներն ա ասում, ինչ որ դու․․․ ftfy

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես որ էս վիդեոն նայում եմ, ուզում եմ, որ էտ սադիստին համ գործից հանեն, համ դատեն, *համ էլ նույն ձրի մի հատ էլ ոտով իրա գլխին կանգնեն*։ Հետո պատկերացնում եմ, թե իրանից դավոլնի ոնց ա ոստիկաններին հետ քյալլա տվել, մտքիս ծերով անցնում ա, որ երևի ճիշտ են արել, մի բան էլ քիչ են արել։ 
> 
> Հետո երեկ շանս հանում եմ Զեյթունի այգի ման տալու, մեր քուչեքի սաղ գյադա-գյուդեքը առանց դիմակների իրանցից դավոլնի դեմքերով լռված են․ երկու հոգի էլ, բառիս բուն իմաստով, խղճահարության առաջացնող ոստիկան, հուշտ եղած դեմքերով, ինչ-որ մատյան ձեռներին, թե բա դիմակ կրեք, սրանք էլ թե բա ․․․ դե լաաաաավ, այ ախպեր, իիիինշ դիմակ, արա է ․․․․․ ու մեկ էլ կողքից ՊՊԾ էն չմո ավտոն ա անցնում, մեջը երկու ոստիկան, դիմակները դնչների տակ քցած, յանի դիմակ են կրում ․․․ սեեեեենց մտքերով ընկած գալիս հանգում եմ Վիշապի ասածին․ ախպեր, ամեն հասարակություն արժանի ա իրա ոստիկանությանը։ 
> 
> Զենքը տանք համ ոստիկանների ձեռը, համ էս իրանց խառոշիի տեղ դրած գյադա-գյուդեքի ձեռ, թող գնան իրար գյուլլեն ք․․․ծները, պռծնեն, մենք էլ իրանցից սաղից պռծնենք։ Ու էս բարի ու պոզիտվ մտքերիս ֆոնի վրա դոդն ա ելույթ ունենում, ու պետությունից ա խոսում, ու քիչ ա մնում մարդ ինֆարկտ ստանա, ինքը մեռնի, պռծնի։


Թավացրածս մասից հետո կարայիր չշարունակել․․․ եթե քո մեջ ոստիկանի կողմից բռնության պատասխանը իր հանդեպ բռնություն գործելն ա, ուրեմն հա, բնականաբար ոստիկանի բռնությունն էլ ինքդ քեզ համար արդարացնելու ձև կգտնես, թե ինչու են ոստիկանները «ճիշտ արել, մի բան էլ քիչ արել»։ Ու ստեղ միայն առեղծվածային կմնա, թե ինչո՞ւ ենք շարունակում ձևացնել, թե բռնությունը ուզում ենք արմատախիլ անել․․․ շատ էլ լավ բոլորս էլ բռնություն ենք ուզում՝ անասունների նկատմամբ, գյադա-գյուդաների նկատմամբ, հիմար տռռող քաղաքական գործիչների նկատմամբ, չմո ու դուխով ոստիկանների նկատմամբ, դոդի ու ոչ այնքան դոդի գագոների նկատմամբ ու տենց․․․ կանայք ու երեխաներն էլ այդ շարքում իրենց տեղը կգտնեն, չէ որ բռնությունը արդարացնելու գործիքակազմը դարերով ա մեջներս զարգացել, բյուրեղացել, տրամաբանական հիմք ու բացատրություն գտել․․․ քանի որ արդարացնել էր պետք, որ մեր նկատմամբ բռնությունը հո անիմաստ չէր, որ գործվում էր, այլ նրանից էր, որ մենք թույլ էինք, նրանից էր որ չէինք կիսում ուրիշների հավատը, գեները, լեզուն, ադաթները, նրանից էր, որ մենք ավելի խելոք ու հին էինք մեր հողերի վրա, նրանից էր, որ մեր կանայք ավելի սիրուն էին, երեխաները ավելի լսող, լավաշն էլ՝ ավելի համով․․․ ու սա դարերով բաացտրող, տրամաբանող ու արդարացնող ազգը իր գեների մեջ ա բռնությունը տրամաբանելու ու արդարացնելու միջոցները պահում․․․ բայց գիտե՞ս ինչ․ ՈՉ ՄԻ ՏՐԱՄԱԲԱՆՈՒՄ ՈՒ ԱՐԴԱՐԱՑՈՒՄ ՉԿԱ ԲՌՆՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ ու չի կարող լինել՝ ոչ ոստիկանի կողմից, ոչ Շմայսի կամ Սասունի, ոչ Ալենի կամ թուրք շան-շանորդիի։ Էն պահից երբ բռնությունը գործվել է՝ վերջ․ բոլոր տրամաբանականացումը միմիայն անպարկեշտ արարքի էժանանոց արդարացում են։

Բայց հա, համաձայն եմ հետդ, որ մենք արժանի ենք մեր ոստիկաններին․ երբ երկրի ղեկավարը ասում ա՝ է հա, բա ոստիկանները ուժային կառույց են՝ պտի ուժ էլ գործադրեն, ու ոչխարների կողմից հազարավոր լայքեր ու շնորհակալություններ ա ստանում, ու նույնն էլ երբ արդարադատության նախարարի «պիտի քննադատություններով չկաշկանդվեն»-ն ա արժանանում գովասանքի, պիտի ունենանք էն ոստիկանությունը ինչ ունենք․․․ բայց դե շատ տխրել էլ պետք չի՝ աշխարհի առաջավոր ժողովրդավարություններից շատ հետ չենք ընկել։

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Ասում ա՝ իբր բոլոր բողոքների, լութինգների հիմնական միտքը Ֆլոյդին հերոսացնելն ա, էն դեպքում, երբ Ֆլոյդի պուպուշ լինել-չլինելն ընդհանրապես ոչ քննարկվում ա ձախերի կողմից, ոչ էլ ռելեվանթ ա։ ...


Բեր էն նախադասությունը կամ նախադասությունները, որ նման միտք են արտահայտում: Ոնց որ բացահայտ աղավաղում ես ասելիքը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> նույն _հիմար_ բաներն ա ասում, ինչ որ դու․․․ ftfy


Նենց չի, որ ես շատ բարձր սպասելիքներ ունեմ քո ասածներից։

----------

Ծլնգ (06.06.2020)

----------


## Skeptic

> Բեր էն նախադասությունը կամ նախադասությունները, որ նման միտք են արտահայտում: Ոնց որ բացահայտ աղավաղում ես ասելիքը:


0:47, 2:51, 3:56, ու էս ընդամենը առաջին չորս րոպեի ընթացքում։ Մի հատ ոչխար միտք էլ ականջս ծակեց, որ ակնարկում ա` իբր Ֆլոյդը հանցագործություն կատարելու պահին ա սպանվել։ Ո՞նց ա հնարավոր էս դեպքն ընդհանրացնել, ասենք, զինված հարձակման, կողոպուտի կամ նմանատիպ այլ իրադրությունների հետ։

Ու հա, «հանցագործության» ընթացքում սպանված սևերի հետ կապված (4:10-ից).

----------

Նաիրուհի (06.06.2020)

----------


## boooooooom

Ահագին գրեցի, ջնջեցի։ Չի ստացվում կարճ գրել, երկար գրելուց էլ ինքս ինձ հակասում եմ։ Ես կշարունակեմ հետևել կողքից։

----------

Varzor (07.06.2020), Արէա (07.06.2020), Ուլուանա (08.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> 0:47, 2:51, 3:56, ու էս ընդամենը առաջին չորս րոպեի ընթացքում։ Մի հատ ոչխար միտք էլ ականջս ծակեց, որ ակնարկում ա` իբր Ֆլոյդը հանցագործություն կատարելու պահին ա սպանվել։ Ո՞նց ա հնարավոր էս դեպքն ընդհանրացնել, ասենք, զինված հարձակման, կողոպուտի կամ նմանատիպ այլ իրադրությունների հետ։
> 
> Ու հա, «հանցագործության» ընթացքում սպանված սևերի հետ կապված (4:10-ից).
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Ես չգտա գեթ մի նախադասություն կամ միտք, որ ասում է՝




> Ասում ա՝ իբր բոլոր *բողոքների, լութինգների հիմնական միտքը Ֆլոյդին հերոսացնելն ա*


Կարող ե՞ս բառերով մեջ բերել հենց այդ ասելիքը, ապակողմնորոշող հղումներ տալու փոխարեն, որոնցով որ գնում եմ, լրիվ ուրիշ բան եմ լսում։
Դու անգլերենից լավ ե՞ս։

Կարելի է հիմար հիսթերիկ զառանցանքների փոխարեն լսել քչից շատից ադեկվատ մարդկանց՝ ասենք էս տղին։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*



Չնայած ես հակված եմ կարծելու, որ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը ինքնուրույն մտածելու ու վերլուծություներ անելու ընդունակություններ չունեն ու հիմնվում են դոկումենտալ կինոների, դրամատիկ վիդեոների, ու հիսթերիկ քարոզիչների ասածների վրա, դրանք դարձնելով իրենց սեփականը, ինչու՞ որովհետև դրանք են պոպուլյարն ու ընդունվածը, այսինքն դու գիտես։

----------

Varzor (07.06.2020), Աթեիստ (07.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեր մոտի քաղաքներից մեկում ոստիկանները բռի հրում են մի տարեց մարդու, որը ընկնում է գետնին, բռի ոստիկաններին գործից հեռացնում են, բայց մնացած ամբողջ դեփարթմենթը հրաժարվում ա արտակարգ արձագանքի ծառայությունից։ Խի՞։ Որովհետև զզված են արդեն։ Ու մի հատ էլ ասեմ՝ էս հիմար հիսթերիկ պոռթկումը իրականում ոչ թե խնդիր ա լուծելու, այլ խորացնելու է բևեռացումը ու բերելու է քաոսի։

----------

Աթեիստ (07.06.2020), Արէա (07.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Դպրոցում քիչ տխմարություն չենք անցել, Varzor ջան, ու դպրոցիդ տարիներից էլ վայթե լիքը ժամանակ ա անցել...


Ափսոս, որ տենց ցածր արդյունավետությամբ դպրոցական տարիներ ես ունեցել ու շատ տխմարություն ես անցել։
Իմ բախտը ավելի շատ է բերել։ Միակ անցածս տխմարությունը Հայոց պատմության որոշ հատվածներն են եղել, բայց էդ բացն արագ լրացրել եմ։

Ի դեպ, երևի անցնեմ հայերեն ավելի հին ու որևէ կոնտեքստով վիրավորական չհնչող տարբերակին՝ խափշիկ ։) Թե չէ ոնց տեսնում եմ *լատիներենից* ծագած տարբերակները շատերի սրտով չեն։

Էդ մասնավոր բանտերն էլ դարձրիր ԳՈՒԼԱԳ-ի տարբերակ։ Բա ձեր Ստալինն ու Բերիան ո՞վ են  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

Այստեղ ի՞նչն է գլխավոր
Ուժեղի մոտ, միշտ էլ թույլն է մեղավոր․․․

----------


## Գաղթական

> Վիշապ ջան, նույն կերպ ինձ ասել են, որ Վրաստանում եմ անձրև բառը չօգտագործեմ։ Ինչ որ խիստ կոպիտ քֆուր ա։


Նու խիստ կոպիտը ո՞րն ա՝ ձեռնաշարժություն ա էլի նշանակում ))
Ասենք հա, կոնկրետ կոնտեքստում օգտագործվող, մենք էլ հայերենում դրա հետ կապված հայհոյանք ունենք, բայց դե վրացիք էլ դրանից ավելի բեթար քֆուրներ ունեն..

----------

Աթեիստ (07.06.2020)

----------


## Հայկօ

Երկար գրեցի, նեռվայնացա, ջնջեցի: ԱՄՆ-ից դուրս BLM-ի արձագանքը աբսուրդի ա հասնում արդեն: Էս թեման «միջազգային քաղաքականություն» բաժնում չպիտի լիներ, այլ «մշակույթում»: Որովհետև մաքուր մշակութային երևույթ ա:

----------

Varzor (08.06.2020), Աթեիստ (07.06.2020), Վիշապ (07.06.2020), Տրիբուն (07.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Նույն կերպ, ասենք Բելգիայում (Գաղթական ջան՝ կպի  ռուսներին, մանավանդ սովետից եկած,ասոցացում էին տղաներին՝ մաֆիա, աղջիկներին՝ մարմնավաճառ։


Էդ իմաստով ասոցացման ինքս չեմ հանդիպել, եղբայր:
Էս կողմերում, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ահագին բացսական վերաբերմունք ունեն ռուսների նկատմամբ, բայց, մեծ հաշվով, իրենք էլ չգիտեն, թե ինչի:
Օբշի ռուսներից եթե հարց տաս՝ մատրյոշկայից ու վոդկայից էն կողմ բան չի կարա ասի:
Բայց տրամադրվածությունը նեգատիվ ա:
Ենթադրում եմ, որ սառը պատերազմի վախտերից մնացած մազոլ ա: 
Դե Արևելյան Եվրոպան Սավոկի ազդեցության գոտին էր, Արևմտյանը՝ ԱՄՆ-ի: Հետևաբար և իրենց համար էր Սովետը քըխ:
Դե Սովետում էլ, բնականաբար, միայն ռուսներ էին ապրում՝ ըստ իրենց:

Պատկերն այլ է թերևս միայն Գերմանիայում, որտեղ «ռուսկի նեմեց»-ների մասսայաբար ներգաղթի հետ սկսեցին էդ մշակույթին ավելի մոտիկից ծանոթանալ:






> Էն, ոնց որ հիմա ԱՄՆ-ում կան այսպես կոչված "գունավորները", մասնավորապես նեգրերը, հենց սպիտակներն էլ ստեղծել են՝ իրենք են իրենց գործողություններով հասցրել դրան։ Իսկ հիմա, ԻՀԿ, հատուկ պահում են, քանի որ դա շատերին պետք է՝ փող է բերում, քաղաքական դիվիդենտներ և այլն։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ սպիտակների թեթև ձեռքով ա ստեղծվել էդ նոր մշակույթը:
Այսինքն նոր մշակութային տեսակ ա խմորվել՝ աֆրոամերիկացի, որտեղ կապ չուներ, թե իր պապերը Սենեգալից էին, թե՝ Կոնգոյից խոսքի:
Սաղին իրար ա կապել ընդհանուր ճակատագիրն ու ընդհանուր հակառակորդը (ստրկատեր):
Ընդ որում՝ առանձին մշակութին հարիր էլեմենտներ էլ են ստեղծել, ասենք՝ փիլիսոփայական նեգրիտյուդ կամ ջազ ու բլյուզ:

Հիմա իհարկե ժամանակները շատ են փոխվել, բայց էսօրվա սերունդներն էլ, փաստացի, մի քիչ այլ մենթալային բագաժ ժառանգած ու դրա կրողներն են, քան այլ երանգակիր ամերիկացիք:

----------

Varzor (08.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երկար գրեցի, նեռվայնացա, ջնջեցի: ԱՄՆ-ից դուրս BLM-ի արձագանքը աբսուրդի ա հասնում արդեն: Էս թեման «միջազգային քաղաքականություն» բաժնում չպիտի լիներ, այլ «մշակույթում»: Որովհետև մաքուր մշակութային երևույթ ա:


Նահանգներում էլ ա BLM-ն ու FTP-ն մշակույյթ, ու համ էլ քաղաքականություն ա, դեմոկրատները ամեն ընտրությունից առաջ հիշում են իրենց գողագան ընտրողներին ու էս տարի հավեսսսսսսսով խրախճանք ունեցան։  Դեմոկրատներն ու մեդիան օրենքով պիտի ներքին սխոդկա ունենան ու Դերեկ Շովինին հերոսացնեն, գոնե կենացը խմեն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հա, Արտ, խաբում ա․ նախ՝ հսկայական ծղոտե մարդ ա սարքում՝ ի դեմս Ֆլոյդի։ *Ասում ա՝ իբր բոլոր բողոքների, լութինգների հիմնական միտքը Ֆլոյդին հերոսացնելն ա, էն դեպքում, երբ Ֆլոյդի պուպուշ լինել-չլինելն ընդհանրապես ոչ քննարկվում ա ձախերի կողմից, ոչ էլ ռելեվանթ ա։* Ու սկսում ա վառել իրա սարքած ծղոտե մարդուն։ Հետո էլ թվերով ա ժոնգլյորություն անում, չփաստարկված աղբուրներից մեջբերում ու ձեռի հետ համ էլ հորինում։ *Էս չուվակը* Գուգլով լայվ գնացել ա իրա ասած վիճակագրության հետքերով ու պարզել, որ, բնականաբար, բուլշիթ ա կամ էլ խեղաթյուրված։ Լավ վերլուծություն ա, բայց 40 րոպեանոց, հիմնական 2 ստերի՝ ծղոտե մարդու ու սխալ թվերի մասին ասեցի։



Նկարներում հանցագործ ա, որի վերջին ազատազրկումն եղել ա հղի սև կնոջ տունը խմբակային թալանելու համար։
Վերջերին ձերբակալության ու սպանության պահին եղել ա թմրանյութ օգտագործած (ինչ համար մի 3 անգամ էլի ազատազրվել ա նախկինում)։
Ու հա, ոչ մեկ չի ուզում, չէ՞, իրան հերոսացնի։ Հրեշտակի թևերն ու լուսապսակը, "In our hearts"-ը հանցագործին բնորոշ սիմվոլիկայա։
Այսինքն վաղն էլ իրան սպանող մյուս հանցագործի նույն ոճի նկարներ կարող ա տեսնենք։

----------

Varzor (08.06.2020), Վիշապ (07.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Փաստացի էս սպանված հանցագործին սարքեցին ռասիզմի դեմ պայքարի սիմվոլ, բայց պայքարը ֆռաց ոչ թե ռասիզմի դեմ (Ալեքսիսի ռասիստական քայլը վկա), այլ որոշ հանցագործ մասսային թույլ տվեց խանութներ թալանել, մի քիչ ավելի խելոքներն էլ հավանաբար իշխանություններից որոշակի զիջումներ ստացան։

----------

Freeman (07.06.2020), Varzor (08.06.2020), Վիշապ (07.06.2020)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ես չգտա գեթ մի նախադասություն կամ միտք, որ ասում է՝
> 
> 
> 
> Կարող ե՞ս բառերով մեջ բերել հենց այդ ասելիքը, ապակողմնորոշող հղումներ տալու փոխարեն, որոնցով որ գնում եմ, լրիվ ուրիշ բան եմ լսում։
> Դու անգլերենից լավ ե՞ս։


Կարծում եմ՝ վատ չեմ, հայաստանցու համար։ Ամեն դեպքում, ընդունում եմ, որ կոնկրետ լութինգի մասին չէր խոսում, էդ իմ ենթադրությունն էր ուղղակի, արդարության համար էդ մի բառը կհանեմ, կփոխարինեմ outrage-ով․



> բոլոր բողոքների ու պոռթկումների հիմնական միտքը Ֆլոյդին հերոսացնելն ա
> the narrative behind the protests and outrage is depicting Floyd as a hero


0:47 - I want to come out and say that *I do not support George Floyd and the media depiction of him as a martyr for black America.*
համաձա՞յն չես, որ martyr էս կոնտքեստում = հերոսաբար զոհված
2։51 - Also I'm not going to accept the narrative that this is the best the black community has to offer. *For whatever reason it has become fashionable over the last five or six years for us to turn criminals into heroes overnight*.
3:56 - But George Floyd is being uplifted as an amazing human being.





> Կարելի է հիմար հիսթերիկ զառանցանքների փոխարեն լսել քչից շատից ադեկվատ մարդկանց՝ ասենք էս տղին։
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Նենց չի որ էդ տղեն ընդհանուր առմամբ սխալ ա ասում։ Ո՞ր մի խելքը գլխին մարդն ա լութինգն արդարացնում։ Պարզից էլ պարզ ա, որ դրա հետևանքով շատերը կորցնում են իրանց գոյատևելու աղբյուրը։ Ու հենց իրանք էլ փչացնում են էս շարժումը։ Նախ՝ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ դրանց (անկախ մաշկի գույնից) մեջ էդ ցույցերին մասնակցող ու պաստառներ բռնող մարդկանց տոկոսն էական ա․ մեծամասամբ լրիվ տարբեր մասսա ա ու մեծ հաշվով թքած ունի բողոքների վրա։ Էդ տղան 8։35-ում նաև ասում ա՝ we have a history of institutionalized racism in our country, որի հետ ոնց որ թե համաձայն չես։ Նաև ոչ մեկ չի ասում, թե մենակ սպիտակները կարան ռասիստ լինեն․ բայց օրենսդրական մակարդակով՝ հա, ԱՄՆ-ում մենակ սպիտակներն են ռասիստ էղել ու մենակ սևերի նկատմամբ։





> Չնայած ես հակված եմ կարծելու, որ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը ինքնուրույն մտածելու ու վերլուծություներ անելու ընդունակություններ չունեն ու հիմնվում են դոկումենտալ կինոների, դրամատիկ վիդեոների, ու հիսթերիկ քարոզիչների ասածների վրա, դրանք դարձնելով իրենց սեփականը, ինչու՞ որովհետև դրանք են պոպուլյարն ու ընդունվածը, այսինքն դու գիտես։


Քանի որ սա ինձ էր ուղղված, պատասխանեմ։ Նախ՝ ես քեզ երբեք չեմ մեղադրել սեփական կարծիք չունենալու ու բացառապես այլոց մտքերը յուրացնելու մեջ, չգիտեմ՝ ինչի ես ինձ մեղադրում դրանում։ Երկրորդը՝ հա, ընդունում եմ, որ ապատեղեկատվությունն ու մանիպուլյացիաները շատ են, թե աջ, թե ձախ մեդիայում, ու երկուսն էլ փորձում են նենց ներկայացնեն իրադրությունը, որ իրանց հաստատված նարրատիվին համապատասխանի, ու իգնոր են անում «անհարմար» դետալները։ Դրա համար էլ ինքնուրույն մտածելու ու վերլուծություններ անելու ընդունակությունները պետք ա կիրառել ստացված ինֆորմացիայի՝ տեքստային, աուդիո/վիդեո վրա, ու սեփական ենթադրություններն անել։ Ոչ մեկս էլ Բուդդա չենք, որ առանց արտաքին ինֆորմացիա ստանալու ծառի տակ նստենք ու լուսավորության հասնենք։ Ու բոլորի համար էլ confirmation bias-ը գործում ա, դրա համար իմ ու քո կարծիքները տարբերվում են, կարծում եմ՝ չարժի տեղափոխել անձնական հարթություն։
Մի բան էլ գրեմ թեմայի հետ կապված․ Ամազոնը բոլոր հարթակներում իրան ճղում ա էս շարժմանն աջակցող պոստերով, ու շատ այլ մեգակորպորացիաներ ևս։ Ինչի՞։ Որտև woke երևալու շնորհիվ աչոկներ են հավաքում, ու ռասիզմը շատ հարմար ա էդ առումով։ Միառժամանակ կշարունակեն իրանց աշխատողներին ստրուկի պես վերաբերվել, հարկերից հնարավորինս խուսափել, բայց կողքից պուպուշ ու բարձր սոցիալական պատասխանատվությամբ ընկերություն երևալ։ Էդ առումով, ռասայական լարվածություն ստեղծելը, համաձայն եմ, շատ ձեռնտու խաղաքարտ ա, որտև շատ ավելի կարևոր թեմայից՝ սոցիալական անհավասարությունից, բարեհաջող շեղում ա։ Եկամուտների անհավասարությունն ի նկատի ունեմ, ինչը մենակ սևերին չի, որ վերաբերվում ա։ Իսկ էսթաբլիշմենթը՝ թե հանրապետականները, թե դեմոկրատները, գնված են էդ կորպորացիաների կողմից, օրենքներ են հաստատում իրանց օգտին, մեծ պատրաստակամությամբ ու առանց տարաձայնությունների bailout են անում իրանց (Բեռնին աչքիցս ընկավ սրա համար, թեկուզ վաղուց էր սկսել անկումը), իսկ միջին ու մանր բիզնեսի, աշխատավոր դասի վրա խնչած ունեն՝ անկախ մաշկի գույնից։ Բայց էս ամենով հանդերձ, ոստիկանության ու, ընդհանրապես, արդարադատության համակարգի կողմից սևերի հանդեպ խտրականության փաստը հօդս չի ցնդում։

----------

Freeman (07.06.2020)

----------


## Skeptic

> Նկարներում հանցագործ ա, որի վերջին ազատազրկումն եղել ա հղի սև կնոջ տունը խմբակային թալանելու համար։
> Վերջերին ձերբակալության ու սպանության պահին եղել ա թմրանյութ օգտագործած (ինչ համար մի 3 անգամ էլի ազատազրվել ա նախկինում)։
> Ու հա, ոչ մեկ չի ուզում, չէ՞, իրան հերոսացնի։ Հրեշտակի թևերն ու լուսապսակը, "In our hearts"-ը հանցագործին բնորոշ սիմվոլիկայա։
> Այսինքն վաղն էլ իրան սպանող մյուս հանցագործի նույն ոճի նկարներ կարող ա տեսնենք։


Արտ, ես չասեցի՝ նման բան ընդհանրապես չկա։ Ասում էի, որ թե օնլայն, թե օֆլայն քննարկումների, բողոքների, ցույցերի և այլնի *նարրատիվը* (հայերեն ո՞նց կլինի էս բառը, Գուգլածս թարգմանություններից ոչ մեկը չի համապատասխանում) դա չի, այլ անօգնական, վտանգ չներկայացնող սևերին սպանող ոստիկանությունը։





> Փաստացի էս սպանված հանցագործին սարքեցին ռասիզմի դեմ պայքարի սիմվոլ, բայց պայքարը ֆռաց ոչ թե ռասիզմի դեմ (Ալեքսիսի ռասիստական քայլը վկա), այլ որոշ հանցագործ մասսային թույլ տվեց խանութներ թալանել, մի քիչ ավելի խելոքներն էլ հավանաբար իշխանություններից որոշակի զիջումներ ստացան։


Էս մտքի հետ համաձայն եմ, ինչքան էլ որ էդ թալանողները շատ քիչ առնչություն ունեին կամ ընդհանրապես չունեին ցույցերի հետ, բայց մեկ ա՝ ասոցացվելու են, ու իրական ցուցարարների գործողությունները, ոնց ասում են, տուալետի բռնակը քաշելով ջրելու են։ Բռնությունը, էդ թվում՝ լրագրողներին, հաշմանդամներին, ծերերին կրակող, հրող ու ծեծող անասունների կողմից, լավ բանի չի բերի։ Չեմ պատկերացնում՝ ոնց պետք ա լուծվի էս խնդիրը։

----------


## Վիշապ

martyr -ը մարտիրոսն ա, այսինքն նահատակը։ Նահատակը հանուն գաղափարի կամ հավատի համար զոհված մարդն ա։ Ու հա, մասսան Ֆլոյդին սարքեց ազգի հերոս նահատակ, աստվածացրեց, դրեց գլխներին, Ֆլոյդի թաղմանն էլ Հռոմի պապը կնախանձեր, կարող ա՞ տենց չի։ 
Չի ասում նպատակը Ֆլոյդին հերոսացնելն էր, փաստն ա արձանագրում, դրանք տարբեր բաներ են։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա "we have a history of institutionalized racism in our country"-ին, ապա դա 1965 թվին վերացվել ա, ի՞նչ կապ ունի դա էսօրվա իրադարձությունների հետ, կոնտեքստից դուրս ես դա բերում որ ի՞նչ։ 





> Քանի որ սա ինձ էր ուղղված, պատասխանեմ։ Նախ՝ ես քեզ երբեք չեմ մեղադրել սեփական կարծիք չունենալու ու բացառապես այլոց մտքերը յուրացնելու մեջ, չգիտեմ՝ ինչի ես ինձ մեղադրում դրանում։ Երկրորդը՝ հա, ընդունում եմ, որ ապատեղեկատվությունն ու մանիպուլյացիաները շատ են, թե աջ, թե ձախ մեդիայում, ու երկուսն էլ փորձում են նենց ներկայացնեն իրադրությունը, որ իրանց հաստատված նարրատիվին համապատասխանի, ու իգնոր են անում «անհարմար» դետալները։ Դրա համար էլ ինքնուրույն մտածելու ու վերլուծություններ անելու ընդունակությունները պետք ա կիրառել ստացված ինֆորմացիայի՝ տեքստային, աուդիո/վիդեո վրա, ու սեփական ենթադրություններն անել։ Ոչ մեկս էլ Բուդդա չենք, որ առանց արտաքին ինֆորմացիա ստանալու ծառի տակ նստենք ու լուսավորության հասնենք։ Ու բոլորի համար էլ confirmation bias-ը գործում ա, դրա համար իմ ու քո կարծիքները տարբերվում են, կարծում եմ՝ չարժի տեղափոխել անձնական հարթություն։
> Մի բան էլ գրեմ թեմայի հետ կապված․ Ամազոնը բոլոր հարթակներում իրան ճղում ա էս շարժմանն աջակցող պոստերով, ու շատ այլ մեգակորպորացիաներ ևս։ Ինչի՞։ Որտև woke երևալու շնորհիվ աչոկներ են հավաքում, ու ռասիզմը շատ հարմար ա էդ առումով։ Միառժամանակ կշարունակեն իրանց աշխատողներին ստրուկի պես վերաբերվել, հարկերից հնարավորինս խուսափել, բայց կողքից պուպուշ ու բարձր սոցիալական պատասխանատվությամբ ընկերություն երևալ։ Էդ առումով, ռասայական լարվածություն ստեղծելը, համաձայն եմ, շատ ձեռնտու խաղաքարտ ա, որտև շատ ավելի կարևոր թեմայից՝ սոցիալական անհավասարությունից, բարեհաջող շեղում ա։ Եկամուտների անհավասարությունն ի նկատի ունեմ, ինչը մենակ սևերին չի, որ վերաբերվում ա։ Իսկ էսթաբլիշմենթը՝ թե հանրապետականները, թե դեմոկրատները, գնված են էդ կորպորացիաների կողմից, օրենքներ են հաստատում իրանց օգտին, մեծ պատրաստակամությամբ ու առանց տարաձայնությունների bailout են անում իրանց (Բեռնին աչքիցս ընկավ սրա համար, թեկուզ վաղուց էր սկսել անկումը), իսկ միջին ու մանր բիզնեսի, աշխատավոր դասի վրա խնչած ունեն՝ անկախ մաշկի գույնից։ Բայց էս ամենով հանդերձ, ոստիկանության ու, ընդհանրապես, արդարադատության համակարգի կողմից սևերի հանդեպ խտրականության փաստը հօդս չի ցնդում։


Հա քեզ էր ուղված, որովհետև ակնհայտորեն փորձում ես հակառակ կարծիքին պատասխանել լղոզված մեկնաբանություններով ու պրոպագանդիստ հիսթերիկների վիդեոներով, ես մինչև վիդեոներ բերելը լիքը սեփական կարծիք եմ գրել ստեղ։ 
Ու հա, բոլոր կորպորացիաներն էլ, ներառյալ մերը, նամակներ են գրել, դատապարտող բլա բլա բլա են գրել, առաջարկել են կրկնապատկել նվիրատվությունը, եթե աշխատողները որոշել են ինչ-որ ֆոնդերի փող փոխանցել, ֆլան-ֆստան, էդ սաղ լոկալ քաղաքականություն ա, որ աշխատողներն իրենց բավարարված զգան, հպարտանան իրենց կոմպանիայով, մոտիվացիաները բարձրանա, և այլն, Ամերիկայում ընդունված ձև ա, ցանկացած մասայական խնդրի կորպորատիվ մակարդակով արձագանքելը դա հասարակական նորմ ա, իզուր ես մեջը դավեր ման գալիս։ Ու ստեղ աշխատավոր դասի վրա էլ ոչ մեկ խնչած չունի, աշխարհի երկրների մեծ մասի աշխատավոր դասերը կերազեն Նահանգների նման պայմաններ, մաշկի գույնն էլ արդեն ասել եմ՝ սևերը շատ դեպքերում արտոնություններ ունեն, համարյա նույն ձևի, ոնց նեյթիվները, մնում ա պուպուլները ռեգուլյար պաչենք, այ էդ մեկը հլը որ ինստիտուցիոնալ ձևով լուծված չի, ինձ թվում ա շուտով կլուծեն, այսինքն ֆեդերալ մակարդակով բանաձև կընդունեն, որ սպիտակ ոստիկանները ամեն սևի ձերբակալելիս մի հատ սկզբից պուպուլը պաչեն։ Բնականաբար էլ խելքը գլխին ոստիկան չի մնա էս երկրում, սաղս կվերադառնանք սահմանադրության երկրորդ ուղղմանը, սաղ իրար կգյուլեն, ու ռասիզմը վերջնականորեն ֆիզիկապես կվերանա ռասիզմի օբյեկտների ու սուբյեկտների հետ միասին։ Երևի էս մասսայի վերջնական ուզածն էլ էդ ա։ Մոլորակի պատմության մեջ եթե նայենք, ապա մեծ պիզդեցները միշտ սկսվել են ամբոխների աքլորացումով, ու էս մեկից էլ լավ հոտ չի գալիս։ 
Մտածում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում երևի զենք առնեմ, որ գոնե մի երկու հիմարի հետս տանեմ էն աշխարհ։

----------


## Skeptic

> Ինչ վերաբերում ա "we have a history of institutionalized racism in our country"-ին, ապա դա 1965 թվին վերացվել ա, ի՞նչ կապ ունի դա էսօրվա իրադարձությունների հետ, կոնտեքստից դուրս ես դա բերում որ ի՞նչ։


Վերևներում բազմիցս ասվել ա, թե ինչի դա ամբողջությամբ չի վերացվել։ Կրկնվելու ցանկություն չունեմ։





> martyr -ը մարտիրոսն ա, այսինքն նահատակը։ Նահատակը հանուն գաղափարի կամ հավատի համար զոհված մարդն ա։ Ու հա, մասսան Ֆլոյդին սարքեց ազգի հերոս նահատակ, աստվածացրեց, դրեց գլխներին, Ֆլոյդի թաղմանն էլ Հռոմի պապը կնախանձեր, կարող ա՞ տենց չի։
> Չի ասում նպատակը Ֆլոյդին հերոսացնելն էր, փաստն ա արձանագրում, դրանք տարբեր բաներ են։
> Հա քեզ էր ուղված, որովհետև ակնհայտորեն փորձում ես հակառակ կարծիքին պատասխանել լղոզված մեկնաբանություններով ու պրոպագանդիստ հիսթերիկների վիդեոներով, ես մինչև վիդեոներ բերելը լիքը սեփական կարծիք եմ գրել ստեղ։


Ստեղ կրկնվեմ․ Քենդիսն ասում ա՝ բողոքների *հիմնական* նարատիվը Ֆլոյդին հերոսացնելն ա։ Ես ասում եմ՝ բուլշիթ ա, ինչքան հետևել եմ քննարկումներին, թե ռեդդիթյան, թե օնլայն-թերթերի, թե միլիարդերներին սպասարկող միլիոնատերերի կաբելային հեռուստատեսության, թե իրանց անկախ համարող յութուբերների, *հիմնական* նարատիվը ռասիստ ոստիկաններն են, ոչ թե հերոս Ֆլոյդը։
Հիսթերիկների հետ կապված․ համաձայն եմ, որ բղավելով ասված խոսքը credibility-ն կարա կորցնի, բայց քո պես ինքնուրույն մտածող ու վերլուծություններ անելու ընդունակություն ունեցող մարդը բովանդակությանը պետք ա նայի, ոչ թե ձևին՝ լինի դա հիսթերիկ նոպաներով ասված, թե անգլիացի լորդի հանդարտությամբ։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վերևներում բազմիցս ասվել ա, թե ինչի դա ամբողջությամբ չի վերացվել։ Կրկնվելու ցանկություն չունեմ։


Դու ու մեկ էլ վերևներումը աչքիս ինստիտուցիոնալ բառի իմաստը հասկանալու խնդիր ունեք: Դա տարբեր սոցիալական ու քաղաքական ինստիտուտների կողմից բացահայտ ու առանց որևէ բարդույթների կիրառված պրակտիկան ա։ Ջորջին սպանելն ա՞ ինստիտուցիոնալ ռասիզմը։ 
Նահանգներում ցանկացած դիսկրիմինացիա ֆեդերալ օրենքներով դատապարտվում ա, գործ կա՞, ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը։ 





> Ստեղ կրկնվեմ․ Քենդիսն ասում ա՝ բողոքների *հիմնական* նարատիվը Ֆլոյդին հերոսացնելն ա։ Ես ասում եմ՝ բուլշիթ ա, ինչքան հետևել եմ քննարկումներին, թե ռեդդիթյան, թե օնլայն-թերթերի, թե միլիարդերներին սպասարկող միլիոնատերերի կաբելային հեռուստատեսության, թե իրանց անկախ համարող յութուբերների, *հիմնական* նարատիվը ռասիստ ոստիկաններն են, ոչ թե հերոս Ֆլոյդը։


Էս էլ «ինստիտուցիոնալի» պես բառախաղ ես անում, ի՞նչ նարատիվ: Մարդը ասում ա՝ հերոսացնում եք, չի ասում նարատիվը հերոսացնելն ա: Հետո «Ֆլոյդին հերոսացնելը» չի միակ թեման, մեդիայի կողմնակալությունն ա, դեմոկրատների քաղաքականությունն ա, ընդհանուր միակողմանի *դեբիլ* հիսթերիան ա: Էդ ո՞նց միանգամից սաղ որոշեցին, որ «ինստիտուցիոնալ ռասիզմն» ա խնդիրը մի հատ վիդեո նայելուց։ 
Որ սպիտակ ու սև էր, ուրեմն բացի ռասիզմից էլ ուրիշ բան չէ՞ր կարող լինել։ Կարող ա անձնական վրեժխնդրություն էր, Դերեկ Շովինը Ջորջի հետ ժամանակին աշխատել ա ասում են, կարող ա իրար ճանաչել են։ Կարող ա մեկը մյուսի կնկան դոմփել ա, կարող ա պարտք են եղել իրար, կարող ա Շովինը շիզոֆրենիկ ա, կարող ա հալուցինացիաներ ա տեսել, կարող ա Ջորջը մեր ա քրֆել, Դերեկի մեջ հայկական գեներն են խոսել, կարող ա Դերեկի ուղեղի մեջ որդեր կան․․․

----------

Varzor (08.06.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Վիշապը հա նշում ա, որ էս պահին չկա որևէ բնագավառ, որտև մաշկի գույնի պատճառով կա ինչ որ սահմանափակում, իսկ շատ դեպքերում նույնիսկ հակառակն ա. սև գույնը առավելություն ա։


Արտ, էդպես չի․ օֆիցիալ ձևով շատերն են հետևում էդ քաղաքականությանը, որ իրենց լավ լույսի տակ դրսևորեն, բայց իրականում միջանձնային մակարդակի վրա ռասիզմն ամենուր է։ 
Ես էսքան տարի աշխատում եմ միգրացիոն ոլորտում, հարյուրավոր մարդկանց կյանքի մեջ եմ ներառված եղել, ու էն ահավոր դիսկրիմինացիան, որ սևերի հանդեպ կա, ուրիշ ոչ մեկի հանդեպ չեմ տեսել։ 

Սա հասնում է նվաստացնելու ու միտումնավոր վնասելու աստիճանի։ 
Մի օրինակ բերեմ։ Մեզ մոտ տրանսպորտ նստելուց տոմսը չի ստուգվում, բայց ամեն պահի կարող է ստուգող ներս մտնել ու ցանկացած մարդու ստուգել, ու եթե մոտդ տոմս չունենաս, ահագին մեծ տուգանք կգա վրադ, իսկ կրկնվելու դեպքում՝ քրեական գործ կհարուցվի։ 
Փախստականների ճամբարներում, որտեղ աշխատում էի, զարմանալիորեն սևերը անհամեմատ ավելի հաճախ էին ստուգվում տրանսպորտում, քան ցանկացած ուրիշները։ Ու հաճախակի ստուգումներն իրենք իրենցով դեռ ոչինչ (տհաճությունից բացի ուրիշ բան չեն կարող անել, եթե մոտդ տոմս կա), բայց դրանք սկսեցին ուրիշ բանի վերածվել, որին սկզբում դժվարանում էի հավատել, մինչև չսկսեցի հետքերով գնալ։ 
Սովորաբար անձնագիրդ ու հասցեդ պիտի տաս, միայն եթե մոտդ տոմս չկա, բայց դե էս ստուգողները սկսել էին սևերից անձնական տվյալներ հավաքել՝ էն դեպքում, երբ մոտները տոմսեր ունեին։ Ու ինչ էր լինում արդյունքում․ իրենցից ամեն մեկը վրա-վրա նակամներ էր ստանում, որ ամսվա կտրվածքով մի 4-5 անգամ ստուգվել են տրանսպորտում (պատահական ամսաթվեր ու երթուղիներ), որի ժամանակ տոմս չեն ունեցել։ Ու ամեն մեկի վրա՝ հսկայական տուգանք։ 
Ուղեղումս չէր տեղավորվում, որ դիտավորյալ սարքում են գլխներին, մինչև սա չդարձավ սովորական պրակտիկա՝ անընդհատ կրկնվող։ Նորից եմ ասում՝ մենակ սևերի հանդեպ։ Ու դրա տակից դուրս գալու համար պիտի կարողանայիր ապացուցել, որ դու էդ օրը էդ ժամին էդ երթուղով չես գնացել։ Որ դա սուտ է։ Դու պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես դա ինչ է։ 
Ես իհարկե ուրիշ ճանապարհ գտա․ ամեն մեկի դեպքում երկար բացատրական նամակ էի գրում, որ թյուրիմացություն է եղել ու խնդրում էի ստուգել, թե ովքեր են խախտումը գրանցել։ Զարմանալիորեն պարզվում էր, որ նույն մարդու հինգ խախտումը՝ քաղաքի տարբեր մասերում, տարբեր օրերին նույն ստուգողն էր գրանցել, ինչը ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից է։ Ու դրանով հնարավոր էր լինում փաստարկել, որ սարքած գործ է։ 
Ինչո՞ւ պիտի մի մարդ մյուսի հանդեպ էդպես վարվի։ Ու սա մի դեպք չէր։

Մի ուրիշ օրինակ բերեմ։ Եթե փողոցում մի տղամարդ մոտենում կնոջ՝ ծանոթանալու նպատակով։ Առանց կոպտության կամ հետապնդման։ Ի՞նչ կարող է լինել արդյունքում։ Կամ ծանոթանում են, կամ էլ կինն ասում է՝ չէ, ամեն մեկը գնում է իր ճամփով։ 
Ինչո՞ւ է էնպես ստացվում, որ երբ կինը սպիտակամորթ է, իսկ տղամարդը՝ սևամորթ, կինը կարող է չգիտես ինչի ոստիկանությանը տեղեկացնել, որ ինչ-որ սև մեկը մոտեցել է իրեն փողոցում, ու դա իրեն դուր չի եկել։ Էս հորինված դեպք չի, էլի իմ պրակտիկայից եմ պատմում։ Նույնը կանե՞ր, եթե մոտեցողը սպիտակ եվրոպացի լիներ։ Օրական ոստիկանություն էր գալիս, թե ձեր սևերին ասեք չփորձեն ծանոթանալ էստեղի կանանց հետ։ Ինչի՞ բայց, ինչ-որ վատ բա՞ն են արել․ հասուն մարդիկ են վերջին հաշվով, ոնց կարող ես արգելել մեկին մյուսի հետ ծանոթանալու փորձ անել։ Մենակ որովհետև սև՞ է։ 

Ու էսպիսի օրինակները լիքն են։ 
Մի ծեր հարևան ունեի, որ հա փնթփնթում էր, թե փոստատարը սև է։ Պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես դրա աբսուրդությունը։ Նա ուրիշ բողոք չուներ էդ մարդուց, բացի նրանից, որ սև է։ Էլ ո՜նց կլիներ, որ իրեն նամակ բերողը սև լիներ։ 
Հիմա պատկերացրու՝ դու ամեն քայլափոխի քո հանդեպ էդպիսի վերաբերմունքի ես արժանանում։ Մենակ որովհետև մաշկիդ գույնն ուրիշ է․ հո էդ մարդիկ ուրիշ ոչինչ չգիտեն քո մասին։ Սա ո՞նց կանդրադառնա քո հոգեկանի ու քո վարքի վրա։ 
Փաստը էն է, որ սպիտակ աշխարհի մեծամասնությունը իրեն վեր է դասում սևերից, և հնարավորության դեպքում առիթը բաց չի թողնի դա ցուցադրելու համար։ Ու սա ռասիզմ է՝ բառիս ամենախորը իմաստով։ 

Ես չեմ հավատում, որ մարդիկ հանցագործ են ծնվում։ Բայց որ հասարակությունը լավ հոգ կարող է տանել, որ մարդիկ դառնան էն, ինչ դառնում են, դրանում կասկած չունեմ։

----------

Skeptic (07.06.2020), Srtik (08.06.2020), Varzor (08.06.2020), Աթեիստ (07.06.2020), Բարեկամ (07.06.2020), Ծլնգ (07.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (07.06.2020), Ուլուանա (08.06.2020), Տրիբուն (07.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նահանգներում էլ ա BLM-ն ու FTP-ն մշակույյթ, ու համ էլ քաղաքականություն ա, դեմոկրատները ամեն ընտրությունից առաջ հիշում են իրենց գողագան ընտրողներին ու էս տարի հավեսսսսսսսով խրախճանք ունեցան։  Դեմոկրատներն ու մեդիան օրենքով պիտի ներքին սխոդկա ունենան ու Դերեկ Շովինին հերոսացնեն, գոնե կենացը խմեն։


Ամթ չլինի հարցնելը, FTP-ն ի՞նչ ա։

----------


## ivy

> Ամթ չլինի հարցնելը, FTP-ն ի՞նչ ա։


երևի "f*ck the police"

----------

Տրիբուն (07.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստացի էս սպանված հանցագործին սարքեցին ռասիզմի դեմ պայքարի սիմվոլ, բայց պայքարը ֆռաց ոչ թե ռասիզմի դեմ (Ալեքսիսի ռասիստական քայլը վկա), այլ որոշ հանցագործ մասսային թույլ տվեց խանութներ թալանել, մի քիչ ավելի խելոքներն էլ հավանաբար իշխանություններից որոշակի զիջումներ ստացան։


Դե ընգեր, Օսմանյան Կայսրությունում էլ, իրանց օրենքներով Գևորդ Չաուշն էր հանցագործ, լիքը թուրք էր սպանել։ Բայց մեր համար հերոս տղայա, չէ՞։ Հետո էլ երիտթուքերի ժամանակ հայերն էնքան իրավունքներ ունեին, որ պառլամենտում դեպուտատներ ունեին։ Ոռի համեմատություն եմ անում, բայց ուզում եմ պարզ լինի, որ եթե օրենքով մի բան գրված ա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ սաղ լավ ա, անշնորհակալ սևերն էլ շակալադնի ապրում են, բայց ուզում են համ էլ ձրի սաղ սպիտակներին բռնաբարեն, խեղճ սպիտակներն էլ մի ձևի դիմադրում են։ 

Իսկ քո դիրքորոշման պահով ընդհանուր առմամբ, ես հասկանում եմ ու համ էլ հարգում եմ քո օրենքին նվիրվածությունը, բայց ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնել էլ պետք չի։ Օրենքը կարա նաև վատը լինի, կարա նաև չկիրարռվի, կարա նաև չարաշահվի, կարա նաև ավելի շատ վնաս տա քան օգուտ, կարա բացեր ունենա, կարա փոխվի, կարա վերացվի ․․․․

----------

Varzor (08.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (07.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> երևի "f*ck the police"


Լավ շարժում ա, ես սրան կմիանայի  ․․․ policy պահով չէ, f*ck-ի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե ընգեր, Օսմանյան Կայսրությունում էլ, իրանց օրենքներով Գևորդ Չաուշն էր հանցագործ, լիքը թուրք էր սպանել։ Բայց մեր համար հերոս տղայա, չէ՞։ Հետո էլ երիտթուքերի ժամանակ հայերն էնքան իրավունքներ ունեին, որ պառլամենտում դեպուտատներ ունեին։ Ոռի համեմատություն եմ անում, բայց ուզում եմ պարզ լինի, որ եթե օրենքով մի բան գրված ա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ սաղ լավ ա, անշնորհակալ սևերն էլ շակալադնի ապրում են, բայց ուզում են համ էլ ձրի սաղ սպիտակներին բռնաբարեն, խեղճ սպիտակներն էլ մի ձևի դիմադրում են։ 
> 
> Իսկ քո դիրքորոշման պահով ընդհանուր առմամբ, ես հասկանում եմ ու համ էլ հարգում եմ քո օրենքին նվիրվածությունը, բայց ծայրահեղությունների մեջ ընկնել էլ պետք չի։ Օրենքը կարա նաև վատը լինի, կարա նաև չկիրարռվի, կարա նաև չարաշահվի, կարա նաև ավելի շատ վնաս տա քան օգուտ, կարա բացեր ունենա, կարա փոխվի, կարա վերացվի ․․․․


Եթե նայել ես իրա հանցագործությունների ցուցակը, համեմատությունդ տեղին չի ։)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, էդպես չի․ օֆիցիալ ձևով շատերն են հետևում էդ քաղաքականությանը, որ իրենց լավ լույսի տակ դրսևորեն, բայց իրականում միջանձնային մակարդակի վրա ռասիզմն ամենուր է։ 
> Ես էսքան տարի աշխատում եմ միգրացիոն ոլորտում, հարյուրավոր մարդկանց կյանքի մեջ եմ ներառված եղել, ու էն ահավոր դիսկրիմինացիան, որ սևերի հանդեպ կա, ուրիշ ոչ մեկի հանդեպ չեմ տեսել։ 
> 
> Սա հասնում է նվաստացնելու ու միտումնավոր վնասելու աստիճանի։ 
> Մի օրինակ բերեմ։ Մեզ մոտ տրանսպորտ նստելուց տոմսը չի ստուգվում, բայց ամեն պահի կարող է ստուգող ներս մտնել ու ցանկացած մարդու ստուգել, ու եթե մոտդ տոմս չունենաս, ահագին մեծ տուգանք կգա վրադ, իսկ կրկնվելու դեպքում՝ քրեական գործ կհարուցվի։ 
> Փախստականների ճամբարներում, որտեղ աշխատում էի, զարմանալիորեն սևերը անհամեմատ ավելի հաճախ էին ստուգվում տրանսպորտում, քան ցանկացած ուրիշները։ Ու հաճախակի ստուգումներն իրենք իրենցով դեռ ոչինչ (տհաճությունից բացի ուրիշ բան չեն կարող անել, եթե մոտդ տոմս կա), բայց դրանք սկսեցին ուրիշ բանի վերածվել, որին սկզբում դժվարանում էի հավատել, մինչև չսկսեցի հետքերով գնալ։ 
> Սովորաբար անձնագիրդ ու հասցեդ պիտի տաս, միայն եթե մոտդ տոմս չկա, բայց դե էս ստուգողները սկսել էին սևերից անձնական տվյալներ հավաքել՝ էն դեպքում, երբ մոտները տոմսեր ունեին։ Ու ինչ էր լինում արդյունքում․ իրենցից ամեն մեկը վրա-վրա նակամներ էր ստանում, որ ամսվա կտրվածքով մի 4-5 անգամ ստուգվել են տրանսպորտում (պատահական ամսաթվեր ու երթուղիներ), որի ժամանակ տոմս չեն ունեցել։ Ու ամեն մեկի վրա՝ հսկայական տուգանք։ 
> Ուղեղումս չէր տեղավորվում, որ դիտավորյալ սարքում են գլխներին, մինչև սա չդարձավ սովորական պրակտիկա՝ անընդհատ կրկնվող։ Նորից եմ ասում՝ մենակ սևերի հանդեպ։ Ու դրա տակից դուրս գալու համար պիտի կարողանայիր ապացուցել, որ դու էդ օրը էդ ժամին էդ երթուղով չես գնացել։ Որ դա սուտ է։ Դու պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես դա ինչ է։ 
> Ես իհարկե ուրիշ ճանապարհ գտա․ ամեն մեկի դեպքում երկար բացատրական նամակ էի գրում, որ թյուրիմացություն է եղել ու խնդրում էի ստուգել, թե ովքեր են խախտումը գրանցել։ Զարմանալիորեն պարզվում էր, որ նույն մարդու հինգ խախտումը՝ քաղաքի տարբեր մասերում, տարբեր օրերին նույն ստուգողն էր գրանցել, ինչը ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից է։ Ու դրանով հնարավոր էր լինում փաստարկել, որ սարքած գործ է։ 
> ...


Էս բոլդ արած մասը ես էլ չեմ հասկանում։
Մարդը պտի նստի, զեկուցագիր գրի, որ մյուսին տուգանեն, ինչ ա թե գույնը դուրը չի եկե՞լ։
Եթե տենց մարտընչող ռասիստ ա, պետությունն էլ հայտարարում ա, որ պայքարում ա ռասիզմի դեմ, պտի տենց մարդկանց նենց հանրային պատժեն, որ բոլորին դաս լինի։
էս քանի օրը ժամանակ լինի, ստեղ նշված ֆիլմերը նայեմ։

Ոչ մի ձև ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում ա էդ մակարդակի ռասիզմը։
Ու մեկ ա, էն ինչ հիմա կատարվում ա ԱՄՆ-ում դա ռասիզմի դեմ պայքար չի։
Դեռ սկի հաստատ չի, որ ոստիկանների արածն էր ռասիզմ։
Ասենք կարող ա էն մյուս սև կինը, որին ժամանակին թալանել էր էս Ջորջը, ոստիկաններից մեկի հարազատն ա եղել։
Բայց ունենք սև զոհ, ունենք սպիտակ մարդասպան ոստիկան, ուրեմն եկեք սենց ղալմաղալ սարքենք, հորինենք, որ սաղ ոստիկանները ռասիստեն, թող բոլորը կզեն, ու ներողություն խնդրեն իրանց չարածի համար։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե նայել ես իրա հանցագործությունների ցուցակը, համեմատությունդ տեղին չի ։)


Դե հա, Գևորդ Չաւոշը կանկերտի մարդասպան էր, հրացանով-բանով, ու ավազակախմբով։  :LOL:  Կազմակերպված բանդայա եղել, էս միայնակ հարիֆի համեմատ։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե հա, Գևորդ Չաւոշը կանկերտի մարդասպան էր, հրացանով-բանով, ու ավազակախմբով։  Կազմակերպված բանդայա եղել, էս միայնակ հարիֆի համեմատ։


Տենց կոնկրետ «հանցագործ մարդասպաններ» ապրիլյանից հետո մենք էլ լիքը ունենք  :Wink: 
Պատերազմի մեջ թշնամի սպանելն ու սեփական երկրում խմբակային հարձակումը հղի կնոջ վրա, ոչ մի կերպ չի արդարացվում։ Կինն էլ սև ա եղել, չի տեղավորվում սևերի ու սպիտակների «պայքարի» շրջանակներում։

----------

Varzor (08.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Արտ, էդպես չի․ օֆիցիալ ձևով շատերն են հետևում էդ քաղաքականությանը, որ իրենց լավ լույսի տակ դրսևորեն, բայց իրականում միջանձնային մակարդակի վրա ռասիզմն ամենուր է։ 
> Ես էսքան տարի աշխատում եմ միգրացիոն ոլորտում, հարյուրավոր մարդկանց կյանքի մեջ եմ ներառված եղել, ու էն ահավոր դիսկրիմինացիան, որ սևերի հանդեպ կա, ուրիշ ոչ մեկի հանդեպ չեմ տեսել։ 
> 
> Սա հասնում է նվաստացնելու ու միտումնավոր վնասելու աստիճանի։ 
> Մի օրինակ բերեմ։ Մեզ մոտ տրանսպորտ նստելուց տոմսը չի ստուգվում, բայց ամեն պահի կարող է ստուգող ներս մտնել ու ցանկացած մարդու ստուգել, ու եթե մոտդ տոմս չունենաս, ահագին մեծ տուգանք կգա վրադ, իսկ կրկնվելու դեպքում՝ քրեական գործ կհարուցվի։ 
> Փախստականների ճամբարներում, որտեղ աշխատում էի, զարմանալիորեն սևերը անհամեմատ ավելի հաճախ էին ստուգվում տրանսպորտում, քան ցանկացած ուրիշները։ Ու հաճախակի ստուգումներն իրենք իրենցով դեռ ոչինչ (տհաճությունից բացի ուրիշ բան չեն կարող անել, եթե մոտդ տոմս կա), բայց դրանք սկսեցին ուրիշ բանի վերածվել, որին սկզբում դժվարանում էի հավատել, մինչև չսկսեցի հետքերով գնալ։ 
> Սովորաբար անձնագիրդ ու հասցեդ պիտի տաս, միայն եթե մոտդ տոմս չկա, բայց դե էս ստուգողները սկսել էին սևերից անձնական տվյալներ հավաքել՝ էն դեպքում, երբ մոտները տոմսեր ունեին։ Ու ինչ էր լինում արդյունքում․ իրենցից ամեն մեկը վրա-վրա նակամներ էր ստանում, որ ամսվա կտրվածքով մի 4-5 անգամ ստուգվել են տրանսպորտում (պատահական ամսաթվեր ու երթուղիներ), որի ժամանակ տոմս չեն ունեցել։ Ու ամեն մեկի վրա՝ հսկայական տուգանք։ 
> Ուղեղումս չէր տեղավորվում, որ դիտավորյալ սարքում են գլխներին, մինչև սա չդարձավ սովորական պրակտիկա՝ անընդհատ կրկնվող։ Նորից եմ ասում՝ մենակ սևերի հանդեպ։ Ու դրա տակից դուրս գալու համար պիտի կարողանայիր ապացուցել, որ դու էդ օրը էդ ժամին էդ երթուղով չես գնացել։ Որ դա սուտ է։ Դու պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես դա ինչ է։ 
> Ես իհարկե ուրիշ ճանապարհ գտա․ ամեն մեկի դեպքում երկար բացատրական նամակ էի գրում, որ թյուրիմացություն է եղել ու խնդրում էի ստուգել, թե ովքեր են խախտումը գրանցել։ Զարմանալիորեն պարզվում էր, որ նույն մարդու հինգ խախտումը՝ քաղաքի տարբեր մասերում, տարբեր օրերին նույն ստուգողն էր գրանցել, ինչը ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից է։ Ու դրանով հնարավոր էր լինում փաստարկել, որ սարքած գործ է։ 
> ...


Կարդում էի գրածդ ու մտքումս մտածում՝ մեկ ա զուր ա․․․ մինչև մարդ իր մաշկի վրա սրա մեջով չգնա, դժվար ա հասկացվում, որ օրենքի երկիր Ամերիկա տեղ դեռ մարդու մաշկի գույնը կարա օրենքից դուրս իրեն պահի, կամ կանոնուկարգի երկիր Գերմանիայում մաշկի գույնով պայմանավորված պլան կատարելու հեշտ ձև տոմս ստուգողը գտնի․․․ ավելի շուտ դժվար չի, գրեթե անհնար ա․․

Մի թուրք ծանոթ ունեմ, ասում ա Թուրքիյաում հայերի ցեղասպանության մասին երկու հիմնական ջոկատ կա․ մեկը ասում ա՝ ո՞նց, թուրքերս բա կարա՞նք տենց բան արած լինենք, մենք սիրող, մեր վերջինը ուրիշին տվող, մարդասեր իսլամի հետևորդներ ենք՝ ճանճի թևին չենք կպնի, ինչ մնաց ուրիշ մարդու վնասենք, էլ չասեմ՝ բնաջնջենք; մյուսն էլ ասում ա՝ քիչ ենք էդ հայերին արել, պիտի էն ա վերջները տայինք, որ էսօրվա օրով ձեն չհանեին։ Ու ասում ա, որ սա էլ ա ճանաչման համար խոչընդոտ, որտև ոչ մի տրամաբանության մեջ չի տեղավորվում, որ համ մարդասեր ենք, համ էլ քիչ ենք մարդ սպանել։

Համեմատությունը իհարկե բացարձակ նույնը չի, բայց այսպիսի դիլեմայի նաև հանգում ես սպիտակների կողմից սևերին վերաբերմունքի մեջ խորանալուց․ մի կողմից՝ չէ, ո՞նց կարան սպիտակները ռասիստություն անեն, էն էլ էս օր ու դարում ու մարդասեր օրենքներով; մյուս կողմից էլ՝ սևերի էսինչ-էնինչ տոկոսը հանցագործ ա, ու սպանությունների կեսը իրենք են անում, էսինչ-էնինչ տոկոսը յուղոտած ու հիվանդ ա ու առղջպահության պետական վիճակագրությունը փչացնում են ու սենց շարունակ։ Ու նաև հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ էս ասելուցս հետո երևի առաջին աչք ծակողը լինելու է էն, որ «սպիտակներին» ընդհանրացրեցի, բայց «սևերին» ընդհանրացնելու հետ գրեթե ոչ մեկը խնդիր չունի։ Սպիտաներին աստված անվերջ խորություն ու մարդկային տարբեր երանգների բազմազանություն ա տվել, իսկ սևերին՝ մենակ մի գույն, թե մաշկի, թե ներսի ամեն ինչի։ Հա, ասում են ստերեոտիպները իրական վիճակագրության վրա են հիմնված, թե բա սևերը հանցագործություններ չափից շատ են անում, դրա համար էլ ոստիկանները զգուշավոր են ու դա փորձանքների է բերում։ Բայց օրինակ վիճակագրությամբ որ վերցնես, արվարձանների սպիտակ ջահելությունն ա զենքն առած դպրոցներում կոտորած անում, բայց արվարձաններում զինված ջահելի ոստիկանը կանգնացնելուց հետո բաց ա թողում՝ ի, բա օրենքով իրավունք ունի էդ զենքը կրելու, իսկ սևերը սկի քշելու իրավունք չունեն՝ driving while black-ը վկա։ Ու սրա հետ մեկտեղ էլ մի ոստիկանի արածը ասում են կարող ա ֆլան-ֆստան, կնոջ հետ կռված, սրա նրա բարեկամ եղած լինի, դե մարդ ա, էդ օրը իրեն լավ չի զգացել, տվել հանկարծակի 8 րոպե մարդու վզին ա ծնկաչոք արել։ Բայց մի երկու հատ հրեշտակի թևերով պատի նկար ա արվե՞լ Ֆլոյդի (մեդիան էլ էդ սիրուն նկարը հաճախակի օգտագործում ա), պա՜յ․․․ շարժումը Ֆլոյդին հերոսացնում ա, մի քանի հատ խանութ ա թալանվել (մեդիան էլ դա սենսացիոնալիզացրել ա), պա՜յ, շարժումը ռասիզմի դեմ չի, այլ խանութ թալանելու համար ա․․․ նույն պատմության ուրիշ սերիա․ սպիտակներին կարանք հատ-հատ նայել ու զանազանել՝ ռասիզմ ա թե չէ, բայց սևերի [համար] արածը ընդհանուրի տակ գլորելուց երկու միտք չենք անի։ Ու մեկ ա շարունակում վիճակագրությունների վրա հիմնվել, թե բա սևերը շատ են հանցագործություն անում․․․  բայց որ վիճակագրությունը ասում ա, որ սևերին ավելի շատ են կանգնացնում ու նադայել անում․․․ բա մեկ ա՝ կարող ա ոստիկանը ռասիստ չէր։ Ու դժվար էլ բացատրես, որ էս մի ոստիկանի մասին չի խոսքը, ոչ էլ էս մի սպանված սևի, այլ սա միայն կատալիստ ա ավելի մեծ ու խորը համակարգային անարդարության․․․ հես էլ վիճակագրություն սիրողների համար․



> Take Minneapolis. Black residents are more likely than white residents to be pulled over, arrested, and victimized by its police force. Even as black residents account for 20 percent of the city’s population, they make up 64 percent of the people Minneapolis police restrained by the neck since 2018, and more than 60 percent of the victims of Minneapolis police shootings from late 2009 to May 2019. According to Samuel Sinyangwe of Mapping Police Violence, Minneapolis police are 13 times more likely to kill black residents than to kill white residents, one of the largest racial disparities in the nation. And these police officers rarely get prosecuted.
> 
> A typical black family in Minneapolis earns less than half as much as a typical white family—a $47,000 annual difference that is one of the largest racial disparities in the nation. Statewide, black residents are 6 percent of the Minnesota population, but 30 percent of the coronavirus cases as of Saturday, one of the largest black case disparities in the nation, according to the COVID Racial Data Tracker.


Ու այս ամբողջ շարժման իրականությունն էլ սպիտակների դիսկոմֆորտ ա պատճառում՝ ցուցադրելով որ իրենց «ցենտր համակարգ»-ը էնքան էլ ցենտր չի․․․ չգիտես ինչու մարդիկ «black lives matter»-ը հասկանում են որպես տարանջատելու ցանկություն, ու դրան պատասխանում են «all lives matter»-ով, յանի սրանք իրար հականիշներ պիտի լինեն էլի․ մարդ ասում ա մեզ անասունի տեղ դրած մի սպանեք օրենքի ուժ ոստիկանության ձեռքերով ու ի պատասխան լսում՝ չէ, չէ, բոլորի կյանքերն էլ կարևոր են․․․ (ի դեպ սա անուն է վերջերս ստացել՝ white fragility...  մի գռեհիկ օրինակ բերեմ․ ասենք Հայաստանում տնային բռնության դեմ պայքարի սլոգան ա ընտրվում «կանանց կյանքերն ունեն նշանակություն» (ԿԿՈՒՆ), ու ի պատասխան մեկը ասի՝ էսի մշակութային ֆենոմեն ա, բոլոր կյանքերը ունեն նշանակություն, ոզում են կանանց պռախոդ ապահովել, կանայք օրենքով նույն իրավունքները ունեն, տեղ-տեղ էլ ավելի շատ իրավունքներ՝ բանակում կարան չծառայեն։ Ավելի շուտ խի՞ եմ զարմանում, տենց էլ ասում են էլի․․․

Ու մի սարսռացնող փաստ էլ ասեմ․ սևերին (տղամարդկանց) ԱՄՆ-ում ընտրելու իրավունք ա տրվել սահմանադրության 15րդ փոփոխությամբ՝ 1870-ին, կանանց ընտրելու իրավունքը ԱՄՆ-ում սահմանադրության 19-րդ փոփոխությամբ ա ի կատար ածվել՝ 1920-ին, բայց սև կանայք իրապես քվեարկելու իրավունք են ստացել 1965 թ․ Voting right act-ով, քանի որ ընտրատեղամասերում սպիտակները կարդոն էին սարքում ու չէին թողնում, որ սևերը, ու առավել ևս սև կանայք իրենց սահմանադրությամբ տրված իրավունքից օգտվեին, ու օրենքը պետք եղավ, որ կարողանան էդ կարդոն սարքողներին օրենքով ցրել։ Իսկ շատ բեխաբար սպիտակներ էլ ասում էին․ իյա, էս հարցը 1870-ին ու 1920-ին ենք լուծել, օրենքով ունեն իրավունք՝ իրենք իրենց համար ժխտելով իրենց գերազանց «land of the free» համակարգի ռաստիստական հատկանիշների գոյության փաստը։ Լրիվ նույնն էլ հիմա ա կատարվում․ լիքը մարդ չի կարողանում ընդունի (հիմնականում սպիտակ, բայց ստեղ մի սևի վիդեո էլ էին գցել), որ սևի համար այդ «land of the free»-ն երբեք էլ free չի եղել, ու որ սա այդ free-ի համար պայքարի հերթական սերիան ա։

----------

Skeptic (07.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․ Սպիտաներին աստված անվերջ խորություն ու մարդկային տարբեր երանգների բազմազանություն ա տվել, իսկ սևերին՝ մենակ մի գույն, թե մաշկի, թե ներսի ամեն ինչի։ ․․․


Այ ստեղ արդեն․․․ կարդա անեկդոտը։
Սևերն էլ լիքը երանգներ ունեն, երևի ռասիզմի մասին ճչացողդ այնուամենայնիվ էնքան հեռու ես քեզ սևերից պահում, որ դա չես էլ նկատում, իսկ ես սև հարևաններ ունեմ, մեկը աջից, մյուսը ձախից, ու տարբեր սևեր են, իրար էլ առանձնապես ատնաշենի չեն տալիս։ Աֆրիկան նույնքան բազմազան ա, ինչքան Եվրոպան, կարող ա ավելի շատ։ Էլ չխոսեմ ոչ աֆրիկյան ծագում ունեցող սևերի մասին։ 
Մասնավորապես Կալիֆոռնիան աշխարհի սաղ գույները ունի ու էդքանի մեջից ֆոկուս լինել «մոնոտոն» սևերի նկատմամբ դիսկրիմինացիայի վրա պոլնի մարազմ ա։ Հնդիկների նկատմամբ չկա դիսկրիմինացիա, լատինոների նկատմամբ չկա, մնացած միգրանտների նլկատմամբ չկա, միգրանտների կողմից լոկալների նկատմամբ չկա, հա՞… Էլ չասեմ, որ հայերս մեզնից տարբերվող ամեն ինչի նկատմամբ դիսկրիմինացիոն վերաբերմունք ունենք, բայց էս սաղ չմո մարդկային բնազդային մակարդակի երևութներ են, մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը սովոր ա սրան, բայց աչքիս ոմանք իրենց սրված երևակայությամբ վիրտուալ մտնում են սևերի մաշկի տակ ու սրտաճմլիկ զգացողություններով դուրս են գալիս ու փորձում են մոլորեցնել մնացածներին ցնդաբանություններով։ 
Մնացած երկար-բարակին էլ զահլա չկա ու անիմաստ ա անդրադառնալը, սաղ նույնքան պաթետիկ անիմաստություն ա, ինչքան սոց մեսիայի սաղ ճոռոմաբանությունը։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Այ ստեղ արդեն․․․ կարդա անեկդոտը։
> Սևերն էլ լիքը երանգներ ունեն, երևի ռասիզմի մասին ճչացողդ այնուամենայնիվ էնքան հեռու ես քեզ սևերից պահում, որ դա չես էլ նկատում, իսկ ես սև հարևաններ ունեմ, մեկը աջից, մյուսը ձախից, ու տարբեր սևեր են, իրար էլ առանձնապես ատնաշենի չեն տալիս։ Աֆրիկան նույնքան բազմազան ա, ինչքան Եվրոպան, կարող ա ավելի շատ։ Էլ չխոսեմ ոչ աֆրիկյան ծագում ունեցող սևերի մասին։ 
> Մասնավորապես Կալիֆոռնիան աշխարհի սաղ գույները ունի ու էդքանի մեջից ֆոկուս լինել «մոնոտոն» սևերի նկատմամբ դիսկրիմինացիայի վրա պոլնի մարազմ ա։ Հնդիկների նկատմամբ չկա դիսկրիմինացիա, լատինոների նկատմամբ չկա, մնացած միգրանտների նլկատմամբ չկա, միգրանտների կողմից լոկալների նկատմամբ չկա, հա՞… Էլ չասեմ, որ հայերս մեզնից տարբերվող ամեն ինչի նկատմամբ դիսկրիմինացիոն վերաբերմունք ունենք, բայց էս սաղ չմո մարդկային բնազդային մակարդակի երևութներ են, մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը սովոր ա սրան, բայց աչքիս ոմանք իրենց սրված երևակայությամբ վիրտուալ մտնում են սևերի մաշկի տակ ու սրտաճմլիկ զգացողություններով դուրս են գալիս ու փորձում են մոլորեցնել մնացածներին ցնդաբանություններով։ 
> Մնացած երկար-բարակին էլ զահլա չկա ու անիմաստ ա անդրադառնալը, սաղ նույնքան պաթետիկ անիմաստություն ա, ինչքան սոց մեսիայի սաղ ճոռոմաբանությունը։


սոց մեսիա?! գտֆօհ․․․ դու ես, որ ստեղ քեզ դրել ես ամերիկայի մասնագետ, կալիֆորնիան սենց, կալիֆորնիան նենց․․․ այ դանդալոշ, քեզնից երկար եմ կալիֆորնիայում էլ ապրել, մի երկու ուրիշ նահանգում էլ․․․ սև հարևաններ ունի ինքը, իսկ ուրիշները երևի սևերից իրենց հեռու են պահում․․․ ստեղ մի քանի էջ առաջ իշմար էին տալիս, թե կան սևերի թաղամասեր, որտեղ մտած սպիտակին ոտի վրա կգնդակահարեն․ այ տենց թաղամասերից մեկում, որը հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմերում հենց տենց ա նկարագրվում, հանրային տրանսպորտով ու ոտքով շաբաթներով գործի եմ գնացել․․․ իսկ ինքը հարևաններ ունի, պադումաեշ լի․․․ որոնք տարբեր երանգի սևեր են, ինչից ինքը արդեն ամերիկյան ռասայական հարցերի մասնագետ ա դառել․․․ ասեմ քեզ, որ ԱՄՆ-ի ռասայական խնդիրներին դու նույնքանով ես տեղյակ, ինչքան կալիֆորնիայի «լավ համակարգին»՝ այսինքն բացարձակ զրո, նենց որ ստեղի բուլշըթներդ պահի քեզ, քո «ամերիկայում սենց ա, ամերիկայում նենց ա»-ներով․․․ գլխերիս անկախ մտածողության ջատագով դառավ՝ անընդհատ տառացիորեն կրկնելով նույն արդեն հազար անգամ արևին չորանալու փռված հիմարաբանությունները, հետն էլ մի պարզ բանը կարդալ հասկանալու տարրական անկարողությամբ

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... այ դանդալոշ...


Դե ոնց տեսնում ես... կամ չէ, սխալ եմ ասում, չես տեսնում՝ հարուստ կենսափորձդ մտածողությանդ վրա առանձնապես էական ազդեցություն չի ունեցել:
Նուն կերպ «400 տարվա փառահեղ պատմություն» ունեցած տեղաբնակների մի զգալի մասին էլ առնանձապես իրենց կենսափորձը չի օգնել դալբայոբության մակարդակից դուրս գալու ու ամեն վիդեոներից հոգեխանգարմունքի մեջ չընկելու կամ ծակերը չկորցնելու:
Մտածում եմ, սրանք էն չեչենների կողմից պատահական գերի ընկած ռուսի վիզը կտրելու վիդեոն տեսնեին երևի իրենց փառահեղ պատմությունը ռեսկի կմոռանային: Դու էլ նենց պակասը չես հայրենակիցներիդ «նեգր» բառը ասելու համար «սև ցուցակի» մեջ դնելովդ: Երեք ամսվա լոքդաունից ցնդած ամբոխին թեմա էր պետք տեսարաններ սարքելու համար, մի քանիսը իրենց մեջ մի ապշեցուցիչ ճանաչողական ինքնագիտակցություն են սինթեզել ու ընկել մեծամոլական ճոռոմախտի նոպաների մեջ: Ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ էս ջեբ տռողներին ոստիկանական ֆորմա հագցնես մի տարի պարապացնես ու ուղարկես գործի, առաջին պատահած հանցագործին կգյուլեն, կամ էլ կցռեն կոճերին: Խնդիրը սիստեմը չի, խնդիրը մարդկանց մեջ դեգեներատների մեծ կոնցենտրացիան ա, որոնցից բաժին ա ընկնում նաև ոստիկաններին: Ու եթե նույնիսկ բռնեն սաղին փոխարինեն ռոբոտ ոստիկաններով, որոնք հավասար պրոպորցիաներով կգյուլեն բոլոր դիմադրողներին անկախ մաշկի գույնից, էդ էլ չի փրկելու մարդկությանը:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (07.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինչ որ մեկը կարա՞ ինձ բացատրի, թե ինչ ա ստեղ կատարվում։  :Shok: 
Վիդեոն էս տարվի փետրվարին ա գցվել։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինչ որ մեկը կարա՞ ինձ բացատրի, թե ինչ ա ստեղ կատարվում։ 
> Վիդեոն էս տարվի փետրվարին ա գցվել։


Շոուի հոտ ա գալիս:
Հետն էլ՝ առանց հանդիսատես..

Մարդա մի 200-300-ով կարող ա պրծնեին:

----------

Varzor (08.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հա, դեգեներատների մասին։ Էս էլ հո Բրյուսելում ա։ Ոստիկանապետը գազի բալոնչիկն առած ցուցարարներին դրել ա ճանճերի կամ մոծակների տեղ, մինչև մեկը նոքդաուն ա անում։ Եքյա մարդ ա։

----------

Varzor (08.06.2020), Աթեիստ (07.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինչ որ մեկը կարա՞ ինձ բացատրի, թե ինչ ա ստեղ կատարվում։ 
> Վիդեոն էս տարվի փետրվարին ա գցվել։


Մեկ այլ դեգեներատներ։ Ասում եմ չէ՞, տխմարների պակաս չկա մոլորակի վրա։

----------

Varzor (08.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հա, դեգեներատների մասին։ Էս էլ հո Բրյուսելում ա։ Ոստիկանապետը գազի բալոնչիկն առած ցուցարարներին դրել ա ճանճերի կամ մոծակների տեղ, մինչև մեկը նոքդաուն ա անում։ Եքյա մարդ ա։


Էս ինչ խառը իրավիճակ ա..
Դուռակները դաժը գալիս ու ընկածին օգնել փորձողի գլխին են դուբինկով տալիս..

Չգիտեմ, թե ինչի համար են հավաքվել (16 թվի վիդեո ա), բայց ցուցարարներն արհմիութենականներ են:
Մասնավորապես՝ կարմիր գույնը ABVV-ինն է, իսկ կանաչը՝ ACV-ինը:

----------

Varzor (08.06.2020), Ծլնգ (08.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դե ոնց տեսնում ես... կամ չէ, սխալ եմ ասում, չես տեսնում՝ հարուստ կենսափորձդ մտածողությանդ վրա առանձնապես էական ազդեցություն չի ունեցել:


Դե ով քեզ կհասնի՝ երկու երանգի սև հարևաներովդ հանդերձ։



> Նուն կերպ «400 տարվա փառահեղ պատմություն» ունեցած տեղաբնակների մի զգալի մասին էլ առնանձապես իրենց կենսափորձը չի օգնել դալբայոբության մակարդակից դուրս գալու ու ամեն վիդեոներից հոգեխանգարմունքի մեջ չընկելու կամ ծակերը չկորցնելու:
> Մտածում եմ, սրանք էն չեչենների կողմից պատահական գերի ընկած ռուսի վիզը կտրելու վիդեոն տեսնեին երևի իրենց փառահեղ պատմությունը ռեսկի կմոռանային:


Դու ինքդ քո ասածներից բան հասկանո՞ւմ ես։




> Դու էլ նենց պակասը չես հայրենակիցներիդ «նեգր» բառը ասելու համար «սև ցուցակի» մեջ դնելովդ:


Ընկեր, դու դեբի՞լ ես, թե՞ մենակ ձևանում ես։ Ի՞նչ սև ցուցակ․․․ մի երկու անգամ արդեն բացատրեցի, բայց հատուկ քո համար մի հատ էլ ասեմ․ ԷՍ ԹԵՄԱՅՈՎ խոսելիք չունեմ մարդու հետ, ով մի բառից նույնիսկ չի կարում հրաժարվի, որտև էս թեման լիքը անհարմար ճշմարտություններ ա պարունակում, որի շուրջ մի բառից հրաժարվել չկարողացող մարդու հետ վարելն ինձ համար անընդունելի ա։ Բլին, դե արի էս մի պարզ բանը մի քանի անգամ ասելուց հետո չհասկացող մարդու հետ քյալա տուր․․․




> Երեք ամսվա լոքդաունից ցնդած ամբոխին թեմա էր պետք տեսարաններ սարքելու համար, մի քանիսը իրենց մեջ մի ապշեցուցիչ ճանաչողական ինքնագիտակցություն են սինթեզել ու ընկել մեծամոլական ճոռոմախտի նոպաների մեջ: Ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ էս ջեբ տռողներին ոստիկանական ֆորմա հագցնես մի տարի պարապացնես ու ուղարկես գործի, առաջին պատահած հանցագործին կգյուլեն, կամ էլ կցռեն կոճերին: Խնդիրը սիստեմը չի, խնդիրը մարդկանց մեջ դեգեներատների մեծ կոնցենտրացիան ա, որոնցից բաժին ա ընկնում նաև ոստիկաններին: Ու եթե նույնիսկ բռնեն սաղին փոխարինեն ռոբոտ ոստիկաններով, որոնք հավասար պրոպորցիաներով կգյուլեն բոլոր դիմադրողներին անկախ մաշկի գույնից, էդ էլ չի փրկելու մարդկությանը:


հա․․․․ Էնթոնի Լամարն էլ էր լոքդաունից հետո, Ֆրեդդի Գրեյն էլ, Ֆերգյուսոնն էլ, Օաքլանդինն էլ, Թիմոթի Թոմասն էլ, բա Ռոդնի Քինգը ինչ բեսամթ լոքդաունից հետո էր․․․ ու մեկ ա շարունակում ես տուֆտաբանել բաներից, որոնցից բացարձակ գլուխ չես հանում, թե ինչ ա մի քանի տարի «բոլոր ազգեր ու գույներ» պարունակող Կալիֆորնիայում ես ապրում

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ընկեր, դու դեբի՞լ ես, թե՞ մենակ ձևանում ես։ Ի՞նչ սև ցուցակ․․․ մի երկու անգամ արդեն բացատրեցի, բայց հատուկ քո համար մի հատ էլ ասեմ․ ԷՍ ԹԵՄԱՅՈՎ խոսելիք չունեմ մարդու հետ, ով մի բառից նույնիսկ չի կարում հրաժարվի, որտև էս թեման լիքը անհարմար ճշմարտություններ ա պարունակում, որի շուրջ մի բառից հրաժարվել չկարողացող մարդու հետ վարելն ինձ համար անընդունելի ա։ Բլին, դե արի էս մի պարզ բանը մի քանի անգամ ասելուց հետո չհասկացող մարդու հետ քյալա տուր․․․


Արխեյն, ընկեր, ես քեզ հետ ոչ մի թեմայով խոսելիք չունեմ։ Էն ասածս, որ ոնց շփվել ենք, տենց շփվելու ենք, հետ եմ վերցնում։ Հարցը նրանում չէ, որ դու ինձ տգետ անվանեցիր։ Մարդ ես, գուցե իրոք տգետ եմ, կողքից ինքդ քեզ դժվար է նայել։ Բայց Վիշապին ուղղված վիրավորանքներդ հեչ տեղին չէին։ Վերջնականապես աչքիցս ընկար։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.06.2020), Ծլնգ (08.06.2020), Տրիբուն (08.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե ով քեզ կհասնի՝ երկու երանգի սև հարևաներովդ հանդերձ։
> 
> Դու ինքդ քո ասածներից բան հասկանո՞ւմ ես։
> 
> 
> Ընկեր, դու դեբի՞լ ես, թե՞ մենակ ձևանում ես։ Ի՞նչ սև ցուցակ․․․ մի երկու անգամ արդեն բացատրեցի, բայց հատուկ քո համար մի հատ էլ ասեմ․ ԷՍ ԹԵՄԱՅՈՎ խոսելիք չունեմ մարդու հետ, ով մի բառից նույնիսկ չի կարում հրաժարվի, որտև էս թեման լիքը անհարմար ճշմարտություններ ա պարունակում, որի շուրջ մի բառից հրաժարվել չկարողացող մարդու հետ վարելն ինձ համար անընդունելի ա։ Բլին, դե արի էս մի պարզ բանը մի քանի անգամ ասելուց հետո չհասկացող մարդու հետ քյալա տուր․․․
> 
> 
> 
> հա․․․․ Էնթոնի Լամարն էլ էր լոքդաունից հետո, Ֆրեդդի Գրեյն էլ, Ֆերգյուսոնն էլ, Օաքլանդինն էլ, Թիմոթի Թոմասն էլ, բա Ռոդնի Քինգը ինչ բեսամթ լոքդաունից հետո էր․․․ ու մեկ ա շարունակում ես տուֆտաբանել բաներից, որոնցից բացարձակ գլուխ չես հանում, թե ինչ ա մի քանի տարի «բոլոր ազգեր ու գույներ» պարունակող Կալիֆորնիայում ես ապրում


Ընկեր, դու գնա քո ռասիզմով մեծամիտ ճամարտակություններ արա, քո մուրը քո գլուխը… Մարդիկ ամբողջ աշխարհում տարբեր թեմաներով միշտ էլ հելնում ղալմաղալ են անում, նորություն չասիր, դու դրանից չի բխում, որ բոլոր ղալմաղալները լուծում են ղամլաղալի առարկա խնդիրը, շատ դեպքերում քո պես հիսթերիկներն ու ջեբ տռողները ընդամենը խաղալիք են քաղաքական խաղեր տվողների ձեռքին: Ինձ հետ քյալլա ես տալիս որ ի՞նչ, սիկտիր եղի փողոց, գոռա բլաք լայվս մաթթեր, ֆաք ցույց տուր ոստիկաններին, ու տես ոնց ա ռասիզմը ռեսկի պակասում:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ընկեր, դու գնա քո ռասիզմով մեծամիտ ճամարտակություններ արա, քո մուրը քո գլուխը… Մարդիկ ամբողջ աշխարհում տարբեր թեմաներով միշտ էլ հելնում ղալմաղալ են անում, նորություն չասիր, դու դրանից չի բխում, որ բոլոր ղալմաղալները լուծում են ղամլաղալի առարկա խնդիրը, շատ դեպքերում քո պես հիսթերիկներն ու ջեբ տռողները ընդամենը խաղալիք են քաղաքական խաղեր տվողների ձեռքին: Ինձ հետ քյալլա ես տալիս որ ի՞նչ, սիկտիր եղի փողոց, գոռա բլաք լայվս մաթթեր, ֆաք ցույց տուր ոստիկաններին, ու տես ոնց ա ռասիզմը ռեսկի պակասում:


արա բայց ինչ բարակակաշի եք սաղդ․․․ էդ քեժուըլ խոսելատեղը մեկ էլ դառավ ճամարտակության հրապարակ․․․ 

ու քո կարծիքով ռասիզմը ո՞նց ա պակասել, ո՞նց են ստրկատիրությունից հրաժարվել, ո՞նց են լինչինգից հրաժարվել, ո՞նց են օրենսդրական jim crow-ից հրաժարվել․․․ տո ո՞նց են ՀՀԿ-ին ճամփու դրել․․․ հա վայ, մոռացա, տունը նստած հեռուստացույցով քընսերվաթիվ մեդիա նայելով․․․ ապրես, ճիշտ ուղու վրա ես․․․ իսկ իմ սիկտիր լինելը թող քեզ չհուզի, քո խորհուրդով չէ, որ պիտի ինչ-որ բան անեմ կամ չանեմ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ծլգին կարելի էր դաստիարակչական մի հատ տփել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> արա բայց ինչ բարակակաշի եք սաղդ․․․ էդ քեժուըլ խոսելատեղը մեկ էլ դառավ ճամարտակության հրապարակ․․․ 
> 
> ու քո կարծիքով ռասիզմը ո՞նց ա պակասել, ո՞նց են ստրկատիրությունից հրաժարվել, ո՞նց են լինչինգից հրաժարվել, ո՞նց են օրենսդրական jim crow-ից հրաժարվել․․․ տո ո՞նց են ՀՀԿ-ին ճամփու դրել․․․ հա վայ, մոռացա, տունը նստած հեռուստացույցով քընսերվաթիվ մեդիա նայելով․․․ ապրես, ճիշտ ուղու վրա ես․․․ իսկ իմ սիկտիր լինելը թող քեզ չհուզի, քո խորհուրդով չէ, որ պիտի ինչ-որ բան անեմ կամ չանեմ


Ծլնգ, կարա՞ս մի այնպես... էս հիմար աժիոտաժը ոչ մարտի մեկի հետ ա համեմատելու, ոչ էլ ՀՀԿ-ին ճամփու դնելու ու նույնիսկ Երևանի տրանսպորտը 150 դրամ սարքելու հետ համեմատելու չի, որովհետև իր տարբերություն վերջիններիս, հիմա ժողովուրդը ուզում ա, որ ոստիկանը նենց հավասարակշռված, չեզոք ու սառնասիրտ լինի, որ կրիմինալին ձերբակալելուց հանկարծ չտա սպանի: Նախ ես վստահ եմ, որ Նահանգերում էդքան խելքը գլխին մարդ, որ պինցետով ման գաս չես ճարի, ու երկրորդ հերթին էլ այ դոնթ գիվ ը շիթ ու տանձիս չի, մեկումեջ թող տան սպանեն, հիմիկվա մարդկության միջին վիճակագրական ընդունակությունները հաշվի առնելով, սրանից լավին ես չեմ հավատում, մանավանդ նայելով թե «բողոքավոր» մասսայի մեջ ինչքան գարշանք կա: Ու շա՜տ անկեղծ ու պարզ կասեմ, սպիտակի էլ սպանեին, նույնքան դարդ կանեյի ու ավելին ասեմ, որ ԴԱԺԸ հայի սպանեին, էլի նույնքան դարդ կանեյի, այսինքն՝ քիչ: 7.5 միլիարդի մեջ մի կրիմինալ ավել պակաս... Ու արդեն մի քանի անգամ ձայն բարբառո անապատի ասվեց, որ մենակ սպիտակները սևերին չեն սպանում, սպանում են նաև սպիտակներին (ավելի շատ), սևերը սպանում են սևերի, դեղինները կարմիրների, ու տենց շարունակ… Ես նույն թեմայում մի հազար էջ առաջ գրել եմ, որ եթե չեք ուզում սպանվել, հարբած կամ ուռած, կամ կակային քաշած տնից դուրս մի եկեք ու անասունություն մի արեք, որ փոլիսի ռաստվեք, եթե ռաստվեցիք, կարաք սպանվեք, ես ՕՔԵՅ ԵՄ սրա հետ, լրիվ նորմալ ա, ու չի հետաքրքրում արդեն սպանվողի գույնը, ազգը ու մեկ էլ թե ինչքան կայֆ ա ստացել ոստիկանը սպանելուց: Ես սահմանի վրա ծառայած մարդ եմ, երկու տարի չոլերում քարշ ես գալիս զենքը ձեռիդ, ու մարդ սպանելու որոշում կայացնել չկայացնելը դանռում ա մոտավորապես «էսօր տուշոնկա ուտենք, թե խաշած կառտոլ» որոշման պես մի բան: Ես հիմա պատկերացնում եմ, թե միջին վիճակագրական ոստիկանը ինչքան ա զզված քո պես ջեբ տռողներից: 
Ու ամենամեծ քաքը էն ա, որ մասսան ինքնակամ ձեռի հետ արդարացնում ա կրիմինալի գոյությունը, անասուն պահվածքը, այսինքն մեսիջը ինչ ա՝ կարևոր չի թե դու քեզ ոնց ես պահում, փոլիսը քեզ ոչ մի դեպքում չպիտի սպանի, պիտի ակուռատնի հասցնի ոստիկանություն, էնտեղ քեզ ձրի փաստաբան ա հասնում, լիքը դատավարություն, արդար դատ ու երեք անգամ լիարժեք սնունդ բանտում ու էդ սաղ  հարկատուների հաշվին, խի՞ ձեր մերը… Ասեմ, ես լրիվ օքեյ եմ, որ Ջորջի տեղը լինեի, ինձ փոլիսը կոշիկով խեղդեր, խ*-իս պետք չի տենց կյանքը:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ծլնգ, կարա՞ս մի այնպես... էս հիմար աժիոտաժը ոչ մարտի մեկի հետ ա համեմատելու, ոչ էլ ՀՀԿ-ին ճամփու դնելու ու նույնիսկ Երևանի տրանսպորտը 150 դրամ սարքելու հետ համեմատելու չի, որովհետև իր տարբերություն վերջիններիս, հիմա ժողովուրդը ուզում ա, որ ոստիկանը նենց հավասարակշռված, չեզոք ու սառնասիրտ լինի, որ կրիմինալին ձերբակալելուց հանկարծ չտա սպանի: Նախ ես վստահ եմ, որ Նահանգերում էդքան խելքը գլխին մարդ, որ պինցետով ման գաս չես ճարի, ու երկրորդ հերթին էլ այ դոնթ գիվ ը շիթ ու տանձիս չի, մեկումեջ թող տան սպանեն, հիմիկվա մարդկության միջին վիճակագրական ընդունակությունները հաշվի առնելով, սրանից լավին ես չեմ հավատում, մանավանդ նայելով թե «բողոքավոր» մասսայի մեջ ինչքան գարշանք կա: Ու շա՜տ անկեղծ ու պարզ կասեմ, սպիտակի էլ սպանեին, նույնքան դարդ կանեյի ու ավելին ասեմ, որ ԴԱԺԸ հայի սպանեին, էլի նույնքան դարդ կանեյի, այսինքն՝ քիչ: 7.5 միլիարդի մեջ մի կրիմինալ ավել պակաս... Ու արդեն մի քանի անգամ ձայն բարբառո անապատի ասվեց, որ մենակ սպիտակները սևերին չեն սպանում, սպանում են նաև սպիտակներին (ավելի շատ), սևերը սպանում են սևերի, դեղինները կարմիրների, ու տենց շարունակ… Ես նույն թեմայում մի հազար էջ առաջ գրել եմ, որ եթե չեք ուզում սպանվել, հարբած կամ ուռած, կամ կակային քաշած տնից դուրս մի եկեք ու անասունություն մի արեք, որ փոլիսի ռաստվեք, եթե ռաստվեցիք, կարաք սպանվեք, ես ՕՔԵՅ ԵՄ սրա հետ, լրիվ նորմալ ա, ու չի հետաքրքրում արդեն սպանվողի գույնը, ազգը ու մեկ էլ թե ինչքան կայֆ ա ստացել ոստիկանը սպանելուց: Ես սահմանի վրա ծառայած մարդ եմ, երկու տարի չոլերում քարշ ես գալիս զենքը ձեռիդ, ու մարդ սպանելու որոշում կայացնել չկայացնելը դանռում ա մոտավորապես «էսօր տուշոնկա ուտենք, թե խաշած կառտոլ» որոշման պես մի բան: Ես հիմա պատկերացնում եմ, թե միջին վիճակագրական ոստիկանը ինչքան ա զզված քո պես ջեբ տռողներից: 
> Ու ամենամեծ քաքը էն ա, որ մասսան ինքնակամ ձեռի հետ արդարացնում ա կրիմինալի գոյությունը, անասուն պահվածքը, այսինքն մեսիջը ինչ ա՝ կարևոր չի թե դու քեզ ոնց ես պահում, փոլիսը քեզ ոչ մի դեպքում չպիտի սպանի, պիտի ակուռատնի հասցնի ոստիկանություն, էնտեղ քեզ ձրի փաստաբան ա հասնում, լիքը դատավարություն, արդար դատ ու երեք անգամ լիարժեք սնունդ բանտում ու էդ սաղ  հարկատուների հաշվին, խի՞ ձեր մերը… Ասեմ, ես լրիվ օքեյ եմ, որ Ջորջի տեղը լինեի, ինձ փոլիսը կոշիկով խեղդեր, խ*-իս պետք չի տենց կյանքը:


Տրամաբանական ա, որ ոստիկանությանը ներկայացվող պահանջները սենց ձևակերպելուց հետո ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ չի գնա ոստիկան դառնա։ Ու արդյունքում հակառակ էֆեկտն են ստանալու։
Բայց դե բողոքի ակցիաներ անելու են մենակ սևերը, ու ոչ թե պահանջելու են նորմալ ոստիկանություն, այլ «արդարություն»։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էդ նորմալ ոստիկաններն էին, որ կզած ներողություն էին խնդրում մի անասուն մարդասպանի արածի համար։
Իսկ Ջորջի արածների համար գոնե իրա շրջապատի սևերը կզած ներողություն խնդրել ե՞ն։

----------

Varzor (08.06.2020)

----------


## syunie

Սոցիալական, կրթական, եկամուտների և բոլոր այլ անհավասարությունները հանգեցնում եմ և՛ հանցագործությունների ու հիվանդությունների աճի, և՛ անարդարության զգացումից դրդած`մարդիկ իրենց ավելի ագրեսիվ են պահում, որովհետև շատ կորցնելու բան չունեն այլևս: Իսկ որ անհավասարությունն ԱՄՆ-ում սևերի և սպիտակների միջև ակնհայտ ա, ինձ թվում ա`անհերքելի փաստ ա: 

Մյուս կողմից՝ ինստիտուցիոնալ և ամենօրյա ռասիզմը և կարծրատիպերը արդարացնում ու ինչ-որ ձևով պահպանում են էդ անհավասարությունը: Մի խոսքով` անվերջանալի շրջան, որը հաճախ ցավոք սրտի միայն նման իրադարձությունների օգնությամբ ա բացվում:

Չմոռանանք, որ 1964 թ. Civil Rights Act-ը ևս օդից չընկավ:

----------

Ծլնգ (08.06.2020), Շինարար (08.06.2020), Տրիբուն (08.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգ, կարա՞ս մի այնպես... էս հիմար աժիոտաժը ոչ մարտի մեկի հետ ա համեմատելու, ոչ էլ ՀՀԿ-ին ճամփու դնելու ու նույնիսկ Երևանի տրանսպորտը 150 դրամ սարքելու հետ համեմատելու չի, որովհետև իր տարբերություն վերջիններիս, հիմա ժողովուրդը ուզում ա, որ ոստիկանը նենց հավասարակշռված, չեզոք ու սառնասիրտ լինի, որ կրիմինալին ձերբակալելուց հանկարծ չտա սպանի: Նախ ես վստահ եմ, որ Նահանգերում էդքան խելքը գլխին մարդ, որ պինցետով ման գաս չես ճարի, ու երկրորդ հերթին էլ այ դոնթ գիվ ը շիթ ու տանձիս չի, մեկումեջ թող տան սպանեն, հիմիկվա մարդկության միջին վիճակագրական ընդունակությունները հաշվի առնելով, սրանից լավին ես չեմ հավատում, մանավանդ նայելով թե «բողոքավոր» մասսայի մեջ ինչքան գարշանք կա: Ու շա՜տ անկեղծ ու պարզ կասեմ, սպիտակի էլ սպանեին, նույնքան դարդ կանեյի ու ավելին ասեմ, որ ԴԱԺԸ հայի սպանեին, էլի նույնքան դարդ կանեյի, այսինքն՝ քիչ: 7.5 միլիարդի մեջ մի կրիմինալ ավել պակաս... Ու արդեն մի քանի անգամ ձայն բարբառո անապատի ասվեց, որ մենակ սպիտակները սևերին չեն սպանում, սպանում են նաև սպիտակներին (ավելի շատ), սևերը սպանում են սևերի, դեղինները կարմիրների, ու տենց շարունակ… Ես նույն թեմայում մի հազար էջ առաջ գրել եմ, որ եթե չեք ուզում սպանվել, հարբած կամ ուռած, կամ կակային քաշած տնից դուրս մի եկեք ու անասունություն մի արեք, որ փոլիսի ռաստվեք, եթե ռաստվեցիք, կարաք սպանվեք, ես ՕՔԵՅ ԵՄ սրա հետ, լրիվ նորմալ ա, ու չի հետաքրքրում արդեն սպանվողի գույնը, ազգը ու մեկ էլ թե ինչքան կայֆ ա ստացել ոստիկանը սպանելուց: Ես սահմանի վրա ծառայած մարդ եմ, երկու տարի չոլերում քարշ ես գալիս զենքը ձեռիդ, ու մարդ սպանելու որոշում կայացնել չկայացնելը դանռում ա մոտավորապես «էսօր տուշոնկա ուտենք, թե խաշած կառտոլ» որոշման պես մի բան: Ես հիմա պատկերացնում եմ, թե միջին վիճակագրական ոստիկանը ինչքան ա զզված քո պես ջեբ տռողներից: 
> Ու ամենամեծ քաքը էն ա, որ մասսան ինքնակամ ձեռի հետ արդարացնում ա կրիմինալի գոյությունը, անասուն պահվածքը, այսինքն մեսիջը ինչ ա՝ կարևոր չի թե դու քեզ ոնց ես պահում, փոլիսը քեզ ոչ մի դեպքում չպիտի սպանի, պիտի ակուռատնի հասցնի ոստիկանություն, *էնտեղ քեզ ձրի փաստաբան ա հասնում, լիքը դատավարություն, արդար դատ ու երեք անգամ լիարժեք սնունդ բանտում ու էդ սաղ  հարկատուների հաշվին, խի՞ ձեր մերը*… Ասեմ, ես լրիվ օքեյ եմ, որ Ջորջի տեղը լինեի, ինձ փոլիսը կոշիկով խեղդեր, խ*-իս պետք չի տենց կյանքը:


Թավացրածս մասով ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեցիր, որ բացարձակ խաբար չես ինչ, ինչու ու ինչպես ա կատարվում․․․ բայց հարց չկա, թող ես ջեբ տռեմ, դու էլ գնա «tough on crime» քաղ գործիչների ընտրի․․․ ես էլ իմ համեստ բնիկից կաղոթեմ, որ էն օրը չգա, երբ դու քո ցենտր համակարգ կալիֆորնիայում ոստիկանների կամ դատարանների ձեռքը ընկնես, կամ էլ՝ հիվանդանոցների․․․ որտև նենց երկրում ես ապրում, որտեղ արտակարգ իրադրության ժամանակ բուժ աշխատողների մասկաները դեֆիցիտ են, իսկ ոստիկանների ռազմական ապահովումը՝ ծիծիկ ձև։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

@Ծլնգ ու  @Վիշապ ջաներ, արդեն էս խոսակցությունը ահագին տհաճ ա դարձել։ Կլինի մի քիչ դուրս գաք էս թեմայից, մի քիչ հանգստանաք հետո հետ կգաք։ Օրինակ գնացեք Հեծանիվ թեմայում խրախճեք։ Էս երկու օր ա ուզում եմ մի երկու բան գրեմ, բայց նենց տհաճ անձնական մակարդակի եք իջեցրել թեման մարդու գրելը չի գալիս։

----------

boooooooom (08.06.2020), Freeman (08.06.2020), Varzor (08.06.2020), Աթեիստ (08.06.2020), Գաղթական (08.06.2020), Ծլնգ (08.06.2020), Հայկօ (08.06.2020), Վիշապ (08.06.2020), Տրիբուն (08.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> @Ծլնգ ու  @Վիշապ ջաներ, արդեն էս խոսակցությունը ահագին տհաճ ա դարձել։ Կլինի մի քիչ դուրս գաք էս թեմայից, մի քիչ հանգստանաք հետո հետ կգաք։ Օրինակ գնացեք Հեծանիվ թեմայում խրախճեք։ *Էս երկու օր ա ուզում եմ մի երկու բան գրեմ, բայց նենց տհաճ անձնական մակարդակի եք իջեցրել թեման մարդու գրելը չի գալիս։*


ուզում ես մեզ քշես, որ ազատ գրելու տեղ ունենաս, հա՞  :Jpit:  լավ, լավ․․․ գնացի էս թեմայից՝ անեկդոտ պատմելու․․․

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սոցիալական, կրթական, եկամուտների և բոլոր այլ անհավասարությունները հանգեցնում եմ և՛ հանցագործությունների ու հիվանդությունների աճի, և՛ անարդարության զգացումից դրդած`մարդիկ իրենց ավելի ագրեսիվ են պահում, որովհետև շատ կորցնելու բան չունեն այլևս: Իսկ որ անհավասարությունն ԱՄՆ-ում սևերի և սպիտակների միջև ակնհայտ ա, ինձ թվում ա`անհերքելի փաստ ա: 
> 
> Մյուս կողմից՝ ինստիտուցիոնալ և ամենօրյա ռասիզմը և կարծրատիպերը արդարացնում ու ինչ-որ ձևով պահպանում են էդ անհավասարությունը: Մի խոսքով` անվերջանալի շրջան, որը հաճախ ցավոք սրտի միայն նման իրադարձությունների օգնությամբ ա բացվում:
> 
> Չմոռանանք, որ 1964 թ. Civil Rights Act-ը ևս օդից չընկավ:


Եվս մի քրեաբան ։Ճ 
Բարի Գալուստ Ակումբի ամենակեղտոտ բաժին։ 
Քանի որ նորեկ ես, շատ չենք ճնշի, մենակ մի ակնարկ՝ աշխարհի բնակչության քսան տոկոսը ծայրահեղ աղքատ է ու կարելի է ասել ապրում է անարդարության պայմաններում։ 
Աղքատության ու հանցագործությունների կապը միարժեք չի։ Հանցագործները լինում են նաև ունևոր, որ ամենաքիչը գոնե կարողանում են լիքը թույն զենքեր առնել ու սենյակ վարձել Լաս Վեգասի թույն հյուրանոցներում։

----------

Freeman (08.06.2020), Varzor (08.06.2020), Աթեիստ (08.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> 
> 
> Ինչ որ մեկը կարա՞ ինձ բացատրի, թե ինչ ա ստեղ կատարվում։ 
> Վիդեոն էս տարվի փետրվարին ա գցվել։


Էդ տեսանյութի channel-ը նայի՝ ոնց որ հակառակ "բանակն" է, ներկայացնում են խաբշիկների վերաբերմունքը սպիտալների նկատմամբ։
Կոնկրետ էդ տեսնյութը դրել են, որ ցույց տան, թե խաբշիկներն ինչպես են կատակի տալով նվաստացնում սպիտակներին՝ համբուրողների մեջ ոչ մի խաբշիկ չկա։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> @Ծլնգ ու  @Վիշապ ջաներ, արդեն էս խոսակցությունը ահագին տհաճ ա դարձել։ Կլինի մի քիչ դուրս գաք էս թեմայից, մի քիչ հանգստանաք հետո հետ կգաք։ Օրինակ գնացեք Հեծանիվ թեմայում խրախճեք։ Էս երկու օր ա ուզում եմ մի երկու բան գրեմ, բայց նենց տհաճ անձնական մակարդակի եք իջեցրել թեման մարդու գրելը չի գալիս։


Ներսես ջան, կներես, բայց էս էլ ու պրծ, ձեռի հետ․․․ այ էս տղի ցավը տանեմ, գիտի ինչ ա ասում, նու կարելի է նկատել, որ համ էլ սև ա ։Ճ




Ես էլ կփորձեմ էս թեմայում բան չգրել։ Հույս ունեմ կստացվի։ Ավել պակաս ներողություն։

----------

Varzor (08.06.2020)

----------


## Varzor

> Ծլգին կարելի էր դաստիարակչական մի հատ տփել:


Ապեր, ինքը ամեն օր խաբշիկների թաղամսից գործի ա գնեացել ու տունա եկել՝ տփվելուց դժվար թե վախենա  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> ...աշխարհի բնակչության քսան տոկոսը ծայրահեղ աղքատ է ու կարելի է ասել ապրում է անարդարության պայմաններում։
> Աղքատության ու հանցագործությունների կապը *միարժեք չի*։ Հանցագործները լինում են նաև ունևոր, որ ամենաքիչը գոնե կարողանում են լիքը թույն զենքեր առնել ու սենյակ վարձել Լաս Վեգասի թույն հյուրանոցներում։


Պրակտիկորեն միարժեք է, երբ հարցը վերաբերվոմ է նյութական արժեքների ձեռք բերման հետ կապված հանցագործություններին։
Իհարկե, գողություն կամ թալան անողներ կան, որ փողի կարիք չունեն, բայց այդպիսիները եզակի են։
Բայց իրականում ամենածանր ու մասայական հանցագործություն կատարածները ամենահարուստ են ու հանգիստ տներում նստած են  :Smile: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, սոցիալական վիճակը հանցագործությունների հետ կապել կարելի է միայն խիստ որոշակի տարածաշրջաներում և խիստ որոշակի մշակույթով ապրող հասարակությունների համար։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ինձ գնալով սկսում ա ավելի դուր գալ Վարզորի խաբշիկ֊ը. ո'չ ոչ միանշանակ տերմին ա, ո'չ էլ աշխարհագրության հետ կապ ունի։ Ինչի ենք սարուձոր ընկել հայերեն ընտիր բառը թողած։

----------

Varzor (09.06.2020), Գաղթական (08.06.2020), Տրիբուն (08.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Երեկ աչքով ընկավ վիճակագրություն, թե ոստիկանությունը տարեկան քանի մարդու ա սպանել՝ ըստ ռասաների։



```
Տարի        սպիտակ         սև
2017          457         223
2018          399         209
2019          370         235
2020          172          88
```

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երեկ աչքով ընկավ վիճակագրություն, թե ոստիկանությունը տարեկան քանի մարդու ա սպանել՝ ըստ ռասաների։
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Տարի        սպիտակ         սև
> 2017          457         223
> 2018          399         209
> 2019          370         235
> ...


Մանիպուլյատիվ վիճակագրություն ես ներկայացնում  :LOL:  Սենց բաները պետք ա նայել հարաբերականորեն, այսինքն թե մեկ միլիոն բնակչի հաշվով քանի սև, քանի սպիտակ, և այլն։ Իսկ էտ դեպքում պատկերը լրիվ հակառակն ա։

----------

Quyr Qery (14.06.2020), Sagittarius (09.06.2020), Varzor (09.06.2020), Հայկօ (08.06.2020), Նաիրուհի (09.06.2020), Ներսես_AM (08.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մանիպուլյատիվ վիճակագրություն ես ներկայացնում  Սենց բաները պետք ա նայել հարաբերականորեն, այսինքն թե մեկ միլիոն բնակչի հաշվով քանի սև, քանի սպիտակ, և այլն։ Իսկ էտ դեպքում պատկերը լրիվ հակառակն ա։


Օկ, դե խնդրում եմ ամեն ասենք 1000 հանցագործությանը բաժին ընկնող սպանությունների քանակով հաշվես։
Էս սիրուն պրոթրամփական աղջիկը պնդում էր, որ բնակչության 6%-ը կազմով սև տղամարդիկ ապահովում են հանցագործությունների 44%-ը։ Այսինքն համարյա նույնքան, ինչքան սպիտակները։ Ու էս ֆոնին իրանց համարյա երկու անգամ պակաս սպանությունները հեչ ռասիզմի մասին չեն խոսում։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մի հատ էլ կինո էս թեմայով։ https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4916630/

----------

LisBeth (09.06.2020), Quyr Qery (14.06.2020), Varzor (09.06.2020), Տրիբուն (08.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ինձ գնալով սկսում ա ավելի դուր գալ Վարզորի խաբշիկ֊ը. ո'չ ոչ միանշանակ տերմին ա, ո'չ էլ աշխարհագրության հետ կապ ունի։ Ինչի ենք սարուձոր ընկել հայերեն ընտիր բառը թողած։


Աաաա, վախտին հայերը վրացիքին էլ են խափշիկ ասել )))))

Էն անիկդոտը հիշեցի, որ ասում ա՝ «խի որ մենք էշ էինք, իրանք ո՞ւր էին...»

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Օկ, դե խնդրում եմ ամեն ասենք 1000 հանցագործությանը բաժին ընկնող սպանությունների քանակով հաշվես։
> Էս սիրուն պրոթրամփական աղջիկը պնդում էր, որ բնակչության 6%-ը կազմով սև տղամարդիկ ապահովում են հանցագործությունների 44%-ը։ Այսինքն համարյա նույնքան, ինչքան սպիտակները։ Ու էս ֆոնին իրանց համարյա երկու անգամ պակաս սպանությունները հեչ ռասիզմի մասին չեն խոսում։


Արտ ջան, ոնց դու ես չոր թվեր դրել, որ ցույց տաս, ոս սևից շատ սպիտակ ա սպանվել, տենց էլ ես եմ չոր թվեր դրել, որ ցույց տամ, որ էտքան էլ տենց չի։ Ինձ մի ճնշի  :Smile:  

Թէ չե հազար լրացուցիչ բան կարելի ա նայել. հանցագործությունների ծանրությունը, հասարակական վտանգավորությունը, դատերի արդարացիությունը, քանի սև ա անմեղ գնացել սաղ կյանքը նստել կամ էլեկտրական աթոռին հայտնվել, հանցագործությունների պատճառները և օբյեկտը .... և այլն և այլն:

----------

Quyr Qery (14.06.2020), Varzor (09.06.2020), Նաիրուհի (09.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ էլ կինո էս թեմայով։ https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4916630/


Ցենտր կինոյա։ Ես էն կառանծյա օրերին նայեցի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ ջան, ոնց դու ես չոր թվեր դրել, որ ցույց տաս, ոս սևից շատ սպիտակ ա սպանվել, տենց էլ ես եմ չոր թվեր դրել, որ ցույց տամ, որ էտքան էլ տենց չի։ Ինձ մի ճնշի  
> 
> Թէ չե հազար լրացուցիչ բան կարելի ա նայել. հանցագործությունների ծանրությունը, հասարակական վտանգավորությունը, դատերի արդարացիությունը, քանի սև ա անմեղ գնացել սաղ կյանքը նստել կամ էլեկտրական աթոռին հայտնվել, հանցագործությունների պատճառները և օբյեկտը .... և այլն և այլն:


Հենց էդ ա, որ քո թվերը չոր թվեր չէին, այլ հարաբերական  :Wink: 
Դրա համար ասի կարող ա տենց մի հարաբերական թվեր էլ հանցագործների, ոչ թե բոլոր քաղաքացիների թվերով գտնեիր  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հենց էդ ա, որ քո թվերը չոր թվեր չէին, այլ հարաբերական 
> Դրա համար ասի կարող ա տենց մի հարաբերական թվեր էլ հանցագործների, ոչ թե բոլոր քաղաքացիների թվերով գտնեիր


Ծլնգություն ես անում, ապեր:

----------


## syunie

> Եվս մի քրեաբան ։Ճ 
> Բարի Գալուստ Ակումբի ամենակեղտոտ բաժին։ 
> Քանի որ նորեկ ես, շատ չենք ճնշի, մենակ մի ակնարկ՝ աշխարհի բնակչության քսան տոկոսը ծայրահեղ աղքատ է ու կարելի է ասել ապրում է անարդարության պայմաններում։ 
> Աղքատության ու հանցագործությունների կապը միարժեք չի։ Հանցագործները լինում են նաև ունևոր, որ ամենաքիչը գոնե կարողանում են լիքը թույն զենքեր առնել ու սենյակ վարձել Լաս Վեգասի թույն հյուրանոցներում։


Շնորհակալ եմ, Վիշապ ջան, նորեկիս շատ չճնշելու համար :Smile: 
Ուրեմն ռիսկով երկու նկատառում էլ անեմ.
1. Ես ի նկատի ունեի անհավասարությունը, որովհետև աղքատությունը հարաբերական հասկացություն ա:
2. Իմ ասածը չի ժխտում այն փաստը, որ հանցագործները լինում են նաև ունևոր: Ոչ էլ ի նկատի ունեի, որ բոլոր աղքատները հանցագործ են: Պարզապես անհավասար հնարավորություններից ավելի շատ տուժվող խմբերին հեռանկար,   հնարավորություններ տալով ու իրանց նկատմամբ խտրականությունը նվազացնելով` հնարավոր ա շատ հանցագործություններ կամ այլ խնդիրներ կանխել:

----------

Varzor (09.06.2020), Բարեկամ (08.06.2020), Տրիբուն (08.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ծլնգություն ես անում, ապեր:


կարևորը դու տրիբունությունիցդ երբեք հետ չես մնում  :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> Աաաա, վախտին հայերը վրացիքին էլ են խափշիկ ասել )))))
> 
> Էն անիկդոտը հիշեցի, որ ասում ա՝ «խի որ մենք էշ էինք, իրանք ո՞ւր էին...»


 :Shok: 
Ուշադիր չէս կարդացել։ Նախադասություն է, որտեղ չքնաղ վրացուհիների կողքին նաև նշված են խափշիկ կանայք։

Ստեղ ես ուրիշ անեկդոտ հիշեցի "Երեք աղջիկ էին քայլում, մեկը սիրուն են երկուսն էլ պոլիտեխնիկից"  :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Ուշադիր չէս կարդացել։ Նախադասություն է, որտեղ չքնաղ վրացուհիների կողքին նաև նշված են խափշիկ կանայք։
> 
> Ստեղ ես ուրիշ անեկդոտ հիշեցի "Երեք աղջիկ էին քայլում, մեկը սիրուն են երկուսն էլ պոլիտեխնիկից"


Հա, սկզբից էլ բութի տեղ ստորակետից երևում էր, որ վրացիքի մասին դժվար լիներ, ուղղակի ի սրտե ուրախացրեցին խափշիկ ու չքնաղ վրացուհիները )))

Օրիգինալը.

----------

Varzor (10.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աաաա, վախտին հայերը վրացիքին էլ են խափշիկ ասել )))))


Հոբար, խափշիկ բառի հիմքում, Հաբեշն ա, հաբեշստանցի = եթոֆպիացի, էն վախտերով հայերի ճանաչած միակ սև էթնոսը։ Ասել է թե, ոչ մի ձև վրացիների մասին չեր կարա լիներ։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հոբար, խափշիկ բառի հիմքում, Հաբեշն ա, հաբեշստանցի = եթոֆպիացի, էն վախտերով հայերի ճանաչած միակ սև էթնոսը։ Ասել է թե, ոչ մի ձև վրացիների մասին չեր կարա լիներ։


Վայթե երկուսիցս մեկի հումորը կովիդ ա ձեռք բերել..

----------

Tiger29 (09.06.2020), Varzor (10.06.2020), Տրիբուն (09.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վայթե երկուսիցս մեկի հումորը կովիդ ա ձեռք բերել..


Կարա պատահի։ Բայց քոնը ուժեղ քովիդ ա՝ բարդություններով, իմը՝ ասիմպտոմ ա, ես հետ եմ մնում։  :LOL:

----------

Գաղթական (09.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Կարա պատահի։ Բայց քոնը ուժեղ քովիդ ա՝ բարդություններով, իմը՝ ասիմպտոմ ա, ես հետ եմ մնում։


Գալիս ե՞ս իմ բարդություններով կովիդն ու քո ասիմպտոմ հումորը կռվցնենք:

----------


## Varzor

> Գալիս ե՞ս իմ բարդություններով կովիդն ու քո ասիմպտոմ հումորը կռվցնենք:


Տեղերով փոխեք ու կռիվը կպրծնի  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Տեղերով փոխեք ու կռիվը կպրծնի


Տրիբունը չիդեմ, բայց ես իմոնց տեղերը փոխելուն կտրականապես դեմ եմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

Աշխարհում կան տարբեր գույների քաղքենի, մակերեսային, ձևամոլ, կեղծավոր մարդիկ, և կան մյուսները։

----------

Varzor (11.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ



----------

Varzor (11.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ․․․․
> Որ սպիտակ ու սև էր, ուրեմն բացի ռասիզմից էլ ուրիշ բան չէ՞ր կարող լինել։ Կարող ա անձնական վրեժխնդրություն էր, Դերեկ Շովինը Ջորջի հետ ժամանակին աշխատել ա ասում են, կարող ա իրար ճանաչել են։ ․․․


Փաստորեն։ Ու Դերեկը կոնկրետ սևերից վախեցած ա եղել, մուռը հանել ա էլի։

----------


## Գաղթական

Ի միջի այլոց՝ ես էլի մարդ գիտեի, որ սևերից վախենում էր:
Առանց կրիմինալի վիճակագրության, առանց իրեն նրանցից բարձր դասելու նկրտումների..

ՈՒղղակի՝ մարդկային անբացատրելի վախ:

----------


## Հայկօ

Իսկ սենց բաների մասի՞ն ինչ կասեք: Լուրջ հետաքրքիր ա: Կոլումբոսի արձանն ա Միննեսոտայում:

----------

Varzor (11.06.2020), Աթեիստ (11.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ սենց բաների մասի՞ն ինչ կասեք: Լուրջ հետաքրքիր ա: Կոլումբոսի արձանն ա Միննեսոտայում:


Կարծում եմ՝ կոնկրետ էս դեպքը, ամենուր սկսված արձանակործան վանդալիզմի գործում, նեյթիվ հնդկացիների փորձն էր՝ իրենց 2 լուման ներդնելով հիշեցնելու իրենց մասին:

Կոնկրետ Կոլումբոսի արձանը Նյու Յորքում արդեն մի քանի օր ա հսկվում ա ոստիկանական ուժերի կողմից՝ դրա վրա հայտնված գրություններից հետո:

Խի՞ Կոլումբոսը: Երևի տրամաբանությունը մոտավորապես նույն մակարդակի վրա է՝ ինչ և Գրիբոյեդովի երևանյան արձանի նկատմամբ վանդալային հարձակման դեպքում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ սենց բաների մասի՞ն ինչ կասեք: Լուրջ հետաքրքիր ա: Կոլումբոսի արձանն ա Միննեսոտայում:


10 հոգի տկարամիտ հավաքվել են, արձան են շուռ տալիս, իրանք իրանց արածի վրա հրճվում են, կողքից էլ հրճվողներից շատ լրագրող արագ վազում ա, որ մոտիկից նկարի տապալված Կոլումբոսին։ Ոչխարներ էլի։

----------

Varzor (11.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սուտ ու ղորդ, մի տեղ կարդացի, չեմ հիշում որտեղ, որ Google-ը Chrome-ի blacklist-ը փոխում ա սարքի blocklist: 

Սենց են անում էլի, որ շարժումը, եթե սկզբից որևէ իմաստ ուներ, դառնա անբովանդակ ոչխարություն։ Մնում ա, որ սև գույնի անունը փոխեն, black-ի տեղը դնեն alterwhite:

----------

Varzor (11.06.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Սուտ ու ղորդ, մի տեղ կարդացի, չեմ հիշում որտեղ, որ Google-ը Chrome-ի blacklist-ը փոխում ա սարքի blocklist: 
> 
> Սենց են անում էլի, որ շարժումը, եթե սկզբից որևէ իմաստ ուներ, դառնա անբովանդակ ոչխարություն։ Մնում ա, որ սև գույնի անունը փոխեն, black-ի տեղը դնեն alterwhite:


Ես կարդացի, որ շախմատում, որ միշտ սպիտակներից ա խաղը սկսվում, էդ էլ ա թեմա դառնում  :LOL:

----------

Varzor (11.06.2020)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ես էլի իմ էշը առաջ քշեմ  :LOL:  Ավելի հեշտ չէ՞ ռասաներին նորմալ անուններ տալ, քան մնացած բոլոր կոնտեքստներից գույները վերացնել։

----------

Varzor (11.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ սենց բաների մասի՞ն ինչ կասեք: Լուրջ հետաքրքիր ա: Կոլումբոսի արձանն ա Միննեսոտայում:


Հերթական տխմարների խումբն է։ Ամենամեծ դժբախտությունն էն ա, որ ոստիկան չի երևում տարածքում։ «Defund the police»-կոչերի արդյունքն ա։
Ինքնակառավարման հետ խնդիր ունեցող ապուշների  մեծ մասին թվում է, թե իրենց ցույցերի արդյունքում ավելի լավ երկիր են ունենալու, այնինչ սկիզբ են դնում ժամանակավոր անարխիայի, որին անհրաժեշտաբար հետևելու են էլ ավելի մասշտաբային բռնությունները, դիկտատուրան ու եթե փորձեն էլ ավելի շատ դիմադրել, իրենք կլինեն առաջին գնդակահարվողները, որովհետև մինչդեռ իրենք անհեթեթ լոզունգներով ցույցեր են անում, կոնսերվատիվ քաղաքացիների ահռելի բանակը համալրում է զենքի ու զինամթերքի պաշարները։

----------

Varzor (11.06.2020)

----------


## boooooooom

Մենակ զենք ու զինամթերքով, հարց չի լուծվի, պիտի Ինտերնետը անջատեն, որ կարողանան սև գործ անեն։ Բայց դրա անունը ի՞նչ են դնելու, ինչ թազա լոլո պիտի հորինեն, որ ողջ մնացածների առաջ արդարանան։

----------


## Varzor

> ․․․ մինչդեռ իրենք անհեթեթ լոզունգներով ցույցեր են անում, կոնսերվատիվ քաղաքացիների ահռելի բանակը համալրում է զենքի ու զինամթերքի պաշարները։


Իրոք որ, մերոնք էլ են ասում, որ մասնավորապես փամփուշտների լուրջ դեֆիցիտ կա, մանավանդ 9մմ ու ․44։ Ու արդեն սկսում են զենք գնել այն մարդիկ, որ մինչ այդ դրա կարիքը չէին տեսնում։ Պաշտպանական ռեակցիա է՝ ոչ եկ չի ուզում իր թաղամասում մակ անզենը լինել, երբ շորջ բոլորը զինված են և զինվում են։




> Մենակ զենք ու զինամթերքով, հարց չի լուծվի, պիտի Ինտերնետը անջատեն, որ կարողանան սև գործ անեն։ Բայց դրա անունը ի՞նչ են դնելու, ինչ թազա լոլո պիտի հորինեն, որ ողջ մնացածների առաջ արդարանան։


Լոլո պետք չի՝ իրենք իրար կկրակեն, ու դրան հենց ինտերնետ էլ կնպաստի, տակն էլ ինչ կմնա կառավարությունը կկրակի/կռնի ու հարցը կփակվի։

Էսօր մի տեղ կարդացի, որ արդեն ուզում են բառարաններոմ "ռասիզմ" բառի բացատրությունը ձևափոխել։ Ու էդ ձևափոխությունը ինտերետով ավեիլ արագ կտարածվի, քան թե բառարանում կհասցնեն փոփոխել։

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես ավելի շատ ուզում էի քննարկել էս cancel culture-ը: Էն որ էսօրվա չափանիշերով գնահատում ու քլնգում ես պատմական ամեն ինչ, հետո ջնջում ու ոչնչացնում էն, ինչ էդ չափանիշերին չի համապատասխանել: Էս ահագին վախենալու միտում ա:

----------


## Varzor

> Ես ավելի շատ ուզում էի քննարկել էս cancel culture-ը: Էն որ էսօրվա չափանիշերով գնահատում ու քլնգում ես պատմական ամեն ինչ, հետո մերժում ու ոչնչացնում էն, ինչ էդ չափանիշերին չի համապատասխանել: Էս ահագին վախենալու միտում ա:


Դե բոլոր դարերում էլ էդ միտումը եղել, մանավանդ երբ տարբեր մշակույթներ են բախվում։ ԱՄՆ-ի պարագայում, դա մշակույթի բացակայությունն է, որ բախվում է պատմության հետ։


Հ․Գ․
Չգիտես ինչու հիշեցի Ալեքսանդրիայի գրադարանը վառող (հերթական, կամ գուցե վերջին հրդեհը) խալիֆի բառերը․
"Եթե այդ գրքերում նույն բանն է գրված, ինչ Ղուրանում, ապա դրանք անպետք են, իսկ եթե ուրիշ բան է գրված՝ վտանգավոր են։"

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես ավելի շատ ուզում էի քննարկել էս cancel culture-ը: Էն որ էսօրվա չափանիշերով գնահատում ու քլնգում ես պատմական ամեն ինչ, հետո ջնջում ու ոչնչացնում էն, ինչ էդ չափանիշերին չի համապատասխանել: Էս ահագին վախենալու միտում ա:


Ինձ չի թվում, որ արձաններ շուռ տվող կամ արձանների դեմ պայքարող տխմարները առանձնապես որևէ մշակույթից գլուխ են հանում, կամ էլ առանձնապես պատմություն գիտեն, կամ գրագետ են առհասարակ։ Կոլումբոսի արձանը քանդողները եթե իսկապես արդարության ջատագովներ են, ապա պիտի նեյթիվներից ներողություն խնդրեն ու ինքնագնդակահարվեն։

----------

Freeman (12.06.2020), Varzor (11.06.2020), Աթեիստ (12.06.2020), Տրիբուն (12.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ավելի շատ ուզում էի քննարկել էս cancel culture-ը: Էն որ էսօրվա չափանիշերով գնահատում ու քլնգում ես պատմական ամեն ինչ, հետո ջնջում ու ոչնչացնում էն, ինչ էդ չափանիշերին չի համապատասխանել: Էս ահագին վախենալու միտում ա:


Վախենալույա, հա: Պրագայում էլ Չերչիլի արձանն են պղծել, ռասիստ էր յանի: Չերչիլը սուրբ չի եղել, կարող ա համ էլ ռասիստ էր ինքն էլ չգիտեր. էն ժամանակ սաղ էլ ռասիստ էին: 

Դեմն առնելու համար երևի հակընդդեմ շարժում ա սկսվելու. Մարդիկ I am racists գրեն դոշներին դուրս գան փողոց:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Վախենալույա, հա: Պրագայում էլ Չերչիլի արձանն են պղծել, ռասիստ էր յանի: Չերչիլը սուրբ չի եղել, կարող ա համ էլ ռասիստ էր ինքն էլ չգիտեր. էն ժամանակ սաղ էլ ռասիստ էին: 
> 
> Դեմն առնելու համար երևի հակընդդեմ շարժում ա սկսվելու. Մարդիկ I am racists գրեն դոշներին դուրս գան փողոց:


Մեկ-մեկ աբսուրդի ա հասնում, հա:

Պետք ա գնալ Եգիպտոս ու բուրգերը քանդել․ սրտկության ավելի մեծ հուշարձան աշխարհում էսօր չկա: Կակռազ քանդողներն էլ մի հիսուն տարի պլոտնի զբաղված կլինեն:

----------

Freeman (12.06.2020), Quyr Qery (14.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020), Աթեիստ (12.06.2020), Գաղթական (12.06.2020), Տրիբուն (12.06.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> Մեկ-մեկ աբսուրդի ա հասնում, հա:
> 
> Պետք ա գնալ Եգիպտոս ու բուրգերը քանդել․ սրտկության ավելի մեծ հուշարձան աշխարհում էսօր չկա: Կակռազ քանդողներն էլ մի հիսուն տարի պլոտնի զբաղված կլինեն:


Իսկ էդ ընթացքում չինացի երեխեքը թող շարունակեն գարաժներում այֆոն հավաքել ։Դ

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020), Աթեիստ (12.06.2020), Գաղթական (12.06.2020)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Վախենալույա, հա: Պրագայում էլ Չերչիլի արձանն են պղծել, ռասիստ էր յանի: Չերչիլը սուրբ չի եղել, կարող ա համ էլ ռասիստ էր ինքն էլ չգիտեր. էն ժամանակ սաղ էլ ռասիստ էին: 
> 
> Դեմն առնելու համար երևի հակընդդեմ շարժում ա սկսվելու. Մարդիկ I am racists գրեն դոշներին դուրս գան փողոց:


Պրագան ինչ, Լոնդոնում պառլամենտի դեմը

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020)

----------


## Հայկօ

Էն նույն Կոլումբոսի արձանը վնասազերծելու վիդեոյում մի շատ հետաքրքիր պահ էլ կա: 0:40-ից եթե նայեք, մեր բնիկ ամերիկացի բարեկամը ծունկը դնում ա Քրիստափորի վզին ու ինչ-որ բան հայտարարում: Հիմա էս էլ ա շատ վախենալու․ ես չգիտեմ՝ էդ մարդն ինչ ա ուզում, բայց հանգիստ կարող եմ եզրակացնել, որ ուզում ա սպիտակների հետ անի լրիվ նույն բանը, ինչ սպիտակներն արել են իրենց հետ: Կներեք, բայց չէ, էլի: Պատմական արդարությունը՝ արդարություն, բայց եթե հարցը տենց ա դրվում՝ *կա «մենք» ու «դուք», կան ուժեղներ ու թույլեր, ստրկություն ու իշխանություն, ու հիմա պետք ա տեղերով փոխվենք, ոչ թե հավասարություն ու ազատություն լինի բոլորի համար*, հազար ներողություն, բայց «դուք» էդքան չկաք: Մաքսիմում մի երկու արձան էլ շուռ գա, մի երկու խանութ էլ վառվի, հետո տանկերով ճզմեն վերջին մոհիկաններին ու պրծ:

----------

boooooooom (12.06.2020), Freeman (12.06.2020), Quyr Qery (14.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020), Աթեիստ (12.06.2020), Գաղթական (13.06.2020), Տրիբուն (12.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էն նույն Կոլումբոսի արձանը վնասազերծելու վիդեոյում մի շատ հետաքրքիր պահ էլ կա: 0:40-ից եթե նայեք, մեր բնիկ ամերիկացի բարեկամը ծունկը դնում ա Քրիստափորի վզին ու ինչ-որ բան հայտարարում: Հիմա էս էլ ա շատ վախենալու․ ես չգիտեմ՝ էդ մարդն ինչ ա ուզում, բայց հանգիստ կարող եմ եզրակացնել, որ ուզում ա սպիտակների հետ անի լրիվ նույն բանը, ինչ սպիտակներն արել են իրենց հետ: Կներեք, բայց չէ, էլի: Պատմական արդարությունը՝ արդարություն, բայց եթե հարցը տենց ա դրվում՝ *կա «մենք» ու «դուք», կան ուժեղներ ու թույլեր, ստրկություն ու իշխանություն, ու հիմա պետք ա տեղերով փոխվենք, ոչ թե հավասարություն ու ազատություն լինի բոլորի համար*, հազար ներողություն, բայց «դուք» էդքան չկաք: Մաքսիմում մի երկու արձան էլ շուռ գա, մի երկու խանութ էլ վառվի, հետո տանկերով ճզմեն վերջին մոհիկաններին ու պրծ:


արձանը մարդու կյանք չարժի, նենց որ արձան շուռ տվողին տանկով ճզմողը նույն ցեղասպանի ժառանք մարդասպանն ա․․․

ու կոլոմբոսի արձանի ծնկին չոքածը ոչ թե սպիպտակներին ա խեղդում, այլ անկապ սիմվոլը, որը մեծամասնության համար կարող ա նոր աշխարհի սիմվոլ ա, բայց իրենց համար համարվում ա ցեղասպանության դռներ բացողի սիմվոլ․․․

էս քո գրառման համահունչ էլ կարաս ասես որ հայերը ամեն տարի ապրիլի 24-ին թուրքիայի դրոշ են վառում՝ չէ էլի, էդքան չկան հայերը, մի երկու դրոշ էլ կվառեն, հետո թուրքերը տանկերով կճզմեն վերջին արմեններին ու վերջ․․․

----------


## LisBeth

> Ինձ չի թվում, որ արձաններ շուռ տվող կամ արձանների դեմ պայքարող տխմարները առանձնապես որևէ մշակույթից գլուխ են հանում, կամ էլ առանձնապես պատմություն գիտեն, կամ գրագետ են առհասարակ։ Կոլումբոսի արձանը քանդողները եթե իսկապես արդարության ջատագովներ են, ապա պիտի նեյթիվներից ներողություն խնդրեն ու ինքնագնդակահարվեն։


 Իսկ Լենինի արձանի երեսին թքել ուզո՞ղը  :LOL: 

 Ինձ կբացատերե՞ք, թե որն ա մի քանի կոնֆեդերատների արձանների մշակույթային արժեքը, որ մի բան էլ բուրգերի հետ համեմատության են արժանանում։ Վերջին միտքը ավելի շատ աբսուրդ ա քան էն ինչ կատարվում ա։ 

 Ասենք կողքի թեմայում մարդիկ աշտարակներ էին վառում, ի՞նչով ա պայմանավորված էս տոչորվելը թե բա արձան են պղծում։ Մարդիկ էդ արձանների մեջ սիմվոլ են տեսնում, պատմություն, որ արժանի չեն գտնում նմանօրինակ փառաբանման, սա ընդունված պրակտիկա ա։ Խրյուշովը որ եկավ իշխանության Ստալինի սաղ արձանները հանեցին։

 Ինձ համար օրինակ Մուզեոնում դրած, քիթը ջարդված Ստալինի արձանը ավելի շատ մշակույթային արժեք ունի, քան եթե սալամաթ լիներ ու ինչ որ այգում կամ հրապարակում դրած։

----------

Ծլնգ (12.06.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էն նույն Կոլումբոսի արձանը վնասազերծելու վիդեոյում մի շատ հետաքրքիր պահ էլ կա: 0:40-ից եթե նայեք, մեր բնիկ ամերիկացի բարեկամը ծունկը դնում ա Քրիստափորի վզին ու ինչ-որ բան հայտարարում: Հիմա էս էլ ա շատ վախենալու․ ես չգիտեմ՝ էդ մարդն ինչ ա ուզում, բայց հանգիստ կարող եմ եզրակացնել, որ ուզում ա սպիտակների հետ անի լրիվ նույն բանը, ինչ սպիտակներն արել են իրենց հետ: Կներեք, բայց չէ, էլի: Պատմական արդարությունը՝ արդարություն, բայց եթե հարցը տենց ա դրվում՝ *կա «մենք» ու «դուք», կան ուժեղներ ու թույլեր, ստրկություն ու իշխանություն, ու հիմա պետք ա տեղերով փոխվենք, ոչ թե հավասարություն ու ազատություն լինի բոլորի համար*, հազար ներողություն, բայց «դուք» էդքան չկաք: Մաքսիմում մի երկու արձան էլ շուռ գա, մի երկու խանութ էլ վառվի, հետո տանկերով ճզմեն վերջին մոհիկաններին ու պրծ:


 Էդ սաղ նրանից ա, որ ավելի "էֆֆեկտիվ պայքարի մեթոդների" տեղը դեռ չեն արել։ Որ իմանան, միանգամից իրենց մասին անեգդոտների պլակատներով ցույց կանեն, որ բոլոր բայըսներն ու կարծրատիպերը ակնթարթորեն արժեզրկվեն  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> արձանը մարդու կյանք չարժի, նենց որ արձան շուռ տվողին տանկով ճզմողը նույն ցեղասպանի ժառանք մարդասպանն ա․․․
> 
> ու կոլոմբոսի արձանի ծնկին չոքածը ոչ թե սպիպտակներին ա խեղդում, այլ անկապ սիմվոլը, որը մեծամասնության համար կարող ա նոր աշխարհի սիմվոլ ա, բայց իրենց համար համարվում ա ցեղասպանության դռներ բացողի սիմվոլ․․․
> 
> էս քո գրառման համահունչ էլ կարաս ասես որ հայերը ամեն տարի ապրիլի 24-ին թուրքիայի դրոշ են վառում՝ չէ էլի, էդքան չկան հայերը, մի երկու դրոշ էլ կվառեն, հետո թուրքերը տանկերով կճզմեն վերջին արմեններին ու վերջ․․․


Լավ էլի, Ծլնգ: Նախ՝ իհարկե արձան շուռ տվողի դեմ զորք հանողը մարդասպան ա․ ասածս ոնց որ թե դրա հետ ոչ մի կապ չուներ, ոչ էլ հակառակն էր պնդում: Կոլումբոսի լավ ու վատ լինելու մասին էլ ոչ մի բառ էսքան ժամանակ չեմ գրել․ ստեղ կարելի ա ավելացնել, թե Կոլումբոսը ոնց էր բնիկների անչափահաս աղջիկների առևտրով ոսկի դիզում, բայց չեմ ավելացնի, որովհետև էլի red herring ես անում, էս էլ շրջանցենք: Գրառմանս համահունչ էլ հանգիստ կարող եմ ասել ու ասում եմ, որ դրանից ավել չկանք, դրա համար էլ հավայի դրոշ-մրոշ ենք վառում, ինչն առնվազն խնդալու ա․ ըհըն, էս էլ համաձայնեցի:

Հիմա հետ գանք բուն հարցին․ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «ոչ թե սպիտակներին ա խեղդում, այլ անկապ սիմվոլը»: Կամ, ավելի կոնկրետ, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «խեղդում ա»: Ինչի՞ սիմվոլ ա սիմվոլ խեղդելը: Արդարության ու հավասարությա՞ն: Եթե հա, ես ու էդ ձյաձը լուրջ տարբերություններ ունենք գոնե արդարության ու հավասարության սահմանման հարցում: Եթե չէ, ապա, էլի եմ հարցնում, ի՞նչ ա ուզում ասած լինի էդ մարդը:

----------

Freeman (12.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020), Աթեիստ (12.06.2020), Տրիբուն (12.06.2020)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էդ սաղ նրանից ա, որ ավելի "էֆֆեկտիվ պայքարի մեթոդների" տեղը դեռ չեն արել։ Որ իմանան, միանգամից իրենց մասին անեգդոտների պլակատներով ցույց կանեն, որ բոլոր բայըսներն ու կարծրատիպերը ակնթարթորեն արժեզրկվեն


Դե հա, փոխարենը եկեք ակն ընդ ական անենք ով ում կարող ա:

----------

Freeman (12.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Լավ էլի, Ծլնգ: Նախ՝ իհարկե արձան շուռ տվողի դեմ զորք հանողը մարդասպան ա․ ասածս ոնց որ թե դրա հետ ոչ մի կապ չուներ, ոչ էլ հակառակն էր պնդում: Կոլումբոսի լավ ու վատ լինելու մասին էլ ոչ մի բառ էսքան ժամանակ չեմ գրել․ ստեղ կարելի ա ավելացնել, թե Կոլումբոսը ոնց էր բնիկների անչափահաս աղջիկների առևտրով ոսկի դիզում, բայց չեմ ավելացնի, որովհետև էլի red herring ես անում, էս էլ շրջանցենք: Գրառմանս համահունչ էլ հանգիստ կարող եմ ասել ու ասում եմ, որ դրանից ավել չկանք, դրա համար էլ հավայի դրոշ-մրոշ ենք վառում, ինչն առնվազն խնդալու ա․ ըհըն, էս էլ համաձայնեցի:
> 
> Հիմա հետ գանք բուն հարցին․ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «ոչ թե սպիտակներին ա խեղդում, այլ անկապ սիմվոլը»: Կամ, ավելի կոնկրետ, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «խեղդում ա»: Ինչի՞ սիմվոլ ա սիմվոլ խեղդելը: Արդարության ու հավասարությա՞ն: Եթե հա, ես ու էդ ձյաձը լուրջ տարբերություններ ունենք գոնե արդարության ու հավասարության սահմանման հարցում: Եթե չէ, ապա, էլի եմ հարցնում, *ի՞նչ ա ուզում ասած լինի էդ մարդը*:


Չգիտեմ ինչ ա ուզում ասած լինի էդ մարդը, բայց ես դրա մեջ իմ՝ որպես մեծամասնության ներկայացուցչի նկատմամբ վտանգ չեմ տեսնում, ոչ էլ ագրեսիա։ Թե իմ կարծիքն ա հետաքրքիր, կարծում եմ իր այդ արարքով իր ջղայնությունն է արտահայտում դոմինանտության մշակույթոի նկատմամբ, մշակութային հեգեմոնիայի նկատմամբ, միակողմանի պատմական ներկայացման նկատմամբ, ու այդ ամեն ինչը խորհրդանշող բոլոր քաղաքներով սփռված արձանների նկատմամբ։ Ու թե ես տանկեր ուղարկելու ղեկավար լինեի, շատ ավելի շատ կուրախանայի նրանից, որ այս ջղայնությունը արտահայտվում ա անշունչ քարի կտորների նկատմամբ, ոչ թե շնչավոր քաղաքացիների... ու ճիշտն ասած, սրա մեջ «ակն ընդ ական» տեսնողի մասին կարող եմ եզրակացնեմ, որ կամ անտեղյակ ա ԱՄՆ-ի մշակույթից, կամ միամիտ ա, կամ պատրվակ ա ման գալիս դոմինանտությունը մինչև վերջ հասցնելու, կամ էլ ինքն իր կաշվի մեջ անհարմարավետություն ա զգում (հնարավոր է մեկից ավելին)։ Ու սա քո մասին չեմ ասում, այլ ընդհանրապես այդ բողոքների մեջ բաժանումներ տեսնողների, իրենց նկատմամբ ընդվզում տեսնողնեիր, BLM-ի մեջ «սև/սպիտակ» բաժանում անելու տեսնողների և այլն...

----------

LisBeth (12.06.2020)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չգիտեմ ինչ ա ուզում ասած լինի էդ մարդը, բայց ես դրա մեջ իմ՝ որպես մեծամասնության ներկայացուցչի նկատմամբ վտանգ չեմ տեսնում, ոչ էլ ագրեսիա։ Թե իմ կարծիքն ա հետաքրքիր, կարծում եմ իր այդ արարքով իր ջղայնությունն է արտահայտում դոմինանտության մշակույթոի նկատմամբ, մշակութային հեգեմոնիայի նկատմամբ, միակողմանի պատմական ներկայացման նկատմամբ, ու այդ ամեն ինչը խորհրդանշող բոլոր քաղաքներով սփռված արձանների նկատմամբ։ Ու թե ես տանկեր ուղարկելու ղեկավար լինեի, շատ ավելի շատ կուրախանայի նրանից, որ այս ջղայնությունը արտահայտվում ա անշունչ քարի կտորների նկատմամբ, ոչ թե շնչավոր քաղաքացիների... ու ճիշտն ասած, սրա մեջ «ակն ընդ ական» տեսնողի մասին կարող եմ եզրակացնեմ, որ կամ անտեղյակ ա ԱՄՆ-ի մշակույթից, կամ միամիտ ա, կամ պատրվակ ա ման գալիս դոմինանտությունը մինչև վերջ հասցնելու, կամ էլ ինքն իր կաշվի մեջ անհարմարավետություն ա զգում (հնարավոր է մեկից ավելին)։ Ու սա քո մասին չեմ ասում, այլ ընդհանրապես այդ բողոքների մեջ բաժանումներ տեսնողների, իրենց նկատմամբ ընդվզում տեսնողնեիր, BLM-ի մեջ «սև/սպիտակ» բաժանում անելու տեսնողների և այլն...


Ես ԱՄՆ-ին կողքից նայող եմ: Ոչ մի կողմից եմ, ոչ էլ մյուս: Չեմ էլ կարող լինել:

Քեզ պես ինձ մեծամասնության ներկայացուցիչ էլ չեմ համարում․ ես սև չեմ, բայց հաստատ սպիտակ էլ չեմ: Աշխարհն էլ մոնոխրոմ չի, չնայած հիմա կպած ձևացնում ա, թե հենց տենց ա: Դոմինանտության չեմ ձգտում, կաշվիս մեջ էլ ոնց ծնվել եմ, տենց էլ մեռնելու եմ՝ կառավարելի անհարմար, չնայած ակնհայտ «ակն ընդ ական» ես տեսել եմ էդ վիդեոյում, մասնավորապես՝ ծունկը վզին դնելու հատվածում:

Մեկ-մեկ բաներ եմ նկատում, գալիս եմ ստեղ, գրում եմ, որ ուրիշ կարծիք էլ կարդամ, օրինակ՝ քո կարծիքը: Գրածներս սովորաբար մենախոսություններ չեն, էս հարցում նույնիսկ բանավեճ չեն: Երկխոսություն են:

Լուրջ հարց եմ տալիս, խնդրում եմ՝ անաչառ մտածես, պատասխանես: Արդյո՞ք դու էդ արարքի մեջ քո՝ սպիտակ մեծամասնությանդ հանդեպ վտանգ կամ ագրեսիա չես տեսնում, որովհետև ներքուստ համոզված ես, որ գործը դրան երբեք չի հասնի, որովհետև ծունկը արձանի վզին դնող ոչ սպիտակ փոքրամասնությունը ուղղակի չի կարողանա դրան հասնել: Թե՞ կարծում ես, որ եթե նույնիսկ կարողանան ու վստահ լինեն, որ անպատիժ են մնալու, մեկ ա՝ արձաններից էն կողմ երբեք չեն անցնի:

----------

Freeman (12.06.2020), Quyr Qery (14.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020), Աթեիստ (12.06.2020), Վիշապ (12.06.2020), Տրիբուն (12.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չգիտեմ ինչ ա ուզում ասած լինի էդ մարդը, բայց ես դրա մեջ իմ՝ որպես մեծամասնության ներկայացուցչի նկատմամբ վտանգ չեմ տեսնում, ոչ էլ ագրեսիա։ Թե իմ կարծիքն ա հետաքրքիր, կարծում եմ իր այդ արարքով իր ջղայնությունն է արտահայտում դոմինանտության մշակույթոի նկատմամբ, մշակութային հեգեմոնիայի նկատմամբ, միակողմանի պատմական ներկայացման նկատմամբ, ու այդ ամեն ինչը խորհրդանշող բոլոր քաղաքներով սփռված արձանների նկատմամբ։ Ու թե ես տանկեր ուղարկելու ղեկավար լինեի, շատ ավելի շատ կուրախանայի նրանից, որ այս ջղայնությունը արտահայտվում ա անշունչ քարի կտորների նկատմամբ, ոչ թե շնչավոր քաղաքացիների... ու ճիշտն ասած, սրա մեջ «ակն ընդ ական» տեսնողի մասին կարող եմ եզրակացնեմ, որ կամ անտեղյակ ա ԱՄՆ-ի մշակույթից, կամ միամիտ ա, կամ պատրվակ ա ման գալիս դոմինանտությունը մինչև վերջ հասցնելու, կամ էլ ինքն իր կաշվի մեջ անհարմարավետություն ա զգում (հնարավոր է մեկից ավելին)։ Ու սա քո մասին չեմ ասում, այլ ընդհանրապես այդ բողոքների մեջ բաժանումներ տեսնողների, իրենց նկատմամբ ընդվզում տեսնողնեիր, BLM-ի մեջ «սև/սպիտակ» բաժանում անելու տեսնողների և այլն...


Առանց երկար բարակ խորանալու, չե՞ս կարծում, որ Կոլումբոսի արձանը շուռ տալը հավայի վայրենություն ա ու ոչ մի կերպ չի կարա տեղավորվի որևէ նորմալ շարժման գաղափարական սիմվոլիկայի մեջ։ Կոլումբոսը որ իրա քամակով իրա նավի չափ բոմբ քցի, ոչ մի գաղափարախոսության կրող չի կարա լինի, որ մի հատ էլ իրան խեղդելը սիմվոլիկա լինի։ Մարդը պռստը խիզախ ճանապարհորդ էր, բըլին   :LOL:

----------

Freeman (12.06.2020), Quyr Qery (14.06.2020), Աթեիստ (12.06.2020), Վիշապ (12.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

90-ականներին մեր տանը ինչ-որ գուշակությունների գիրք կար, Նոստրադամուս-Վանգա խառը, հիշում եմ, գրված էր՝ 44-րդ պրեզիդենտից հետո ըմբոստանալու են սևերը ու սոցիալիզմ են պահանջելու ու Նահանգների հզորությունը թուլանալու է, բլա բլա բլա․․․ 
Հա, ուրեմն արձանները քանդելով պատմությունը չի փոխվում, իսկ ներկայի ու ապագայի մեծ մասը կենդանի մարդկանց ձեռին է, ոչ արձանների։ Կոլումբոսը ոսկու հետևից էր եկել, ինչպես էսօրվա ամերիկացիների պապերի մեծ մասը։ Հիմա եթե Կոլումբոսին շուռ տվողները նեյթիվներ են, ապա իրենց կարելի է հասկանալ, եթե նեյթիվներ չեն, ապա՝ դեբիլներ են :Ճ Շատ մեծ դժբախտություն չի արձանները ավիրելը, դժբախտությունը կարող է հետո սկսվել, եթե էս թշվառականները չհանգստանան։

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Դե հա, փոխարենը եկեք ակն ընդ ական անենք ով ում կարող ա:


 Չէի ասի թե սա ակն ընդ ական ա, ոչ մի պլանտացիա չեմ տեսնում ու մարդկանցով առուծախ չի սկսվել։ Երկրի կեսն էլ չի ասում մենք ուզում ենք ձեզ ստրկության մեջ պահենք ու տարիներ հետո մեր արձաններ կանգնեցնենք։

 Երբ կարդացի որ վախենում ես, մտածեցի վախենում ես մարդկանց համար, բայց հիմա տեցնում եմ, որ չարաչար սխալվել եմ ու որ վախեցած ես մարդկանցից։

 Ես չգիտեմ ինչ ա նշանակում լինել վերջին մոհիկան, բայց եթե մեկը ով գիտի, իրա մեջ զայրույթ ա զգում, կարծում եմ կարելի ա մոտենալ ձեռքը դնել ուսին, ու ասել որ կարող ես փորձել իրան հասկանալ ու պատրաստ ես իրան լսել։ Այլ ոչ թե տանկեր վրա տալ, վախենալ, որ խոսքի էդ միակ մոհիկանը հանկարծ ակն ընդ ական կանի մի ողջ ազգի, իրա մշակույթով հանդերձ վերացնելով։ Վախը շատ վտանգավոր երևույթ ա էս իրավիճակում, ու ինչքան շատ մարդիկ վախենան քեզ նման, էնքան հետևանքները հայտնի սցենարներով կգնան։

----------


## LisBeth

> Առանց երկար բարակ խորանալու, չե՞ս կարծում, որ Կոլումբոսի արձանը շուռ տալը հավայի վայրենություն ա ու ոչ մի կերպ չի կարա տեղավորվի որևէ նորմալ շարժման գաղափարական սիմվոլիկայի մեջ։ Կոլումբոսը որ իրա քամակով իրա նավի չափ բոմբ քցի, ոչ մի գաղափարախոսության կրող չի կարա լինի, որ մի հատ էլ իրան խեղդելը սիմվոլիկա լինի։ Մարդը պռստը խիզախ ճանապարհորդ էր, բըլին


 Այ որ մի քիչ խորանայիր առանց քամակով բոմբ գցելու էլ կտեսնեիր, թե ինչ ա խորհդանշում Կոլումբոսը անկախ իրա սկզբնական նպատակից։ 

 Քո փոխարեն, ես չէի շտապի որակավորել մի մարդու արարքը վայրենություն, ինչպես նշեցի, ոչ ոք ստեղ բացարձակապես գաղափար չունի, թե ինչ ա կատարվում էդ մարդու ներաշխարհում։ Մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի ցասո՞ւմ ա, բնաջնջվելու վա՞խ, արդարության պահա՞նջ, թե Կոլումբոսի կողքով անցնելուց ասել ա հա լավ ես վայրենի եմ, բեր սրան քցեմ ոտքիս տակ, համ էլ մարդկանց աչքի ճիճուն ջեռի հետ կճզմեմ, որ տեսնեն ինչ հզոր եմ ես ու վախենան ինձնից․․․

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> 
> Լուրջ հարց եմ տալիս, խնդրում եմ՝ անաչառ մտածես, պատասխանես: Արդյո՞ք դու էդ արարքի մեջ քո՝ սպիտակ մեծամասնությանդ հանդեպ վտանգ կամ ագրեսիա չես տեսնում, որովհետև ներքուստ համոզված ես, որ գործը դրան երբեք չի հասնի, որովհետև ծունկը արձանի վզին դնող ոչ սպիտակ փոքրամասնությունը ուղղակի չի կարողանա դրան հասնել: Թե՞ կարծում ես, որ եթե նույնիսկ կարողանան ու վստահ լինեն, որ անպատիժ են մնալու, մեկ ա՝ արձաններից էն կողմ երբեք չեն անցնի:


Վտանգն ու ագրեսիան պոչ ունե՞ն, թե ականջ, խանութների ավիրելն ու իրար վրա կրակելը նորմ ա դառել: Ասենք քանի՞ գրոշի արժեք ունի մարդու կյանքը գերագույն արժեք համարողների ճամարտակությունները, ցույցերը, կամ արձաններ քանդելը, եթե դրա արդյունքում էլ ավելի շատ մարդկանց են ուղարկել ու ուղարկելու էն աշխարհ։ 

***
Ռոմանտիկներն ասում են, թե ոստիկանության ֆինանսները կրճատել է պետք ու գումարները պետք է ուղղել կրթությանը։ Փաստորեն պետք է ուրախանալ, մեծամասնությունը կողմ է, շուտով հավաբանար դեմոկրատները կհաղթեն ու այլևս ոստիկանները բռնություններ չեն կիրառի, կրթված մարդկանց քանակը կշատանա, հանցագործությունները կպակասեն, մի հրաշալի ապագա է սպասվում։ Կոլումբոսի, Ռոբերտ Լիի, Ֆրիմոնտի ու էլի այլոց արձաններն էլ այո, պետք է քանդել ու փոխարենը տեղարդել Մարքսի ու Էնգելսի ու ինչու չէ, նաև Լենինի արձանները։

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այ որ մի քիչ խորանայիր առանց քամակով բոմբ գցելու էլ կտեսնեիր, թե ինչ ա խորհդանշում Կոլումբոսը անկախ իրա սկզբնական նպատակից։ 
> 
>  Քո փոխարեն, ես չէի շտապի որակավորել մի մարդու արարքը վայրենություն, ինչպես նշեցի, ոչ ոք ստեղ բացարձակապես գաղափար չունի, թե ինչ ա կատարվում էդ մարդու ներաշխարհում։ Մի ամբողջ ժողովրդի ցասո՞ւմ ա, բնաջնջվելու վա՞խ, արդարության պահա՞նջ, թե Կոլումբոսի կողքով անցնելուց ասել ա հա լավ ես վայրենի եմ, բեր սրան քցեմ ոտքիս տակ, համ էլ մարդկանց աչքի ճիճուն ջեռի հետ կճզմեմ, որ տեսնեն ինչ հզոր եմ ես ու վախենան ինձնից․․․


Ընկեր, ամեն մեկի համար մի բան ա խորհրդանշում, չեմ կարա ասեմ թե ինչ էր էդ շուռ տվողը մտածում: Կարող ա նաև պռոստը դոզի տակ էր, ոչ մի բան էլ չէր մտածում:

Ու տենց ցասումով ու արդարության պահանջով կարելիա թալիբանի կողմից Աֆղանստանում Բուդդայի բամիանական արձանների վերացումն էլ արդարացնել: Գաղափարական անհամատեղելիությունը կա, Բուդդայի կյանքն ու գործունեությունը Մուհամեդի տեսանկյունից անընդունելի ա, Մյանմարի բուդդիստներն էլ ռոհինջա մուսուլմաններին ճնշում են, էս էլ քեզ ցասում ու բնաջնջվելու վախ:

----------

Quyr Qery (14.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020), Աթեիստ (13.06.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ընկեր, ամեն մեկի համար մի բան ա խորհրդանշում, չեմ կարա ասեմ թե ինչ էր էդ շուռ տվողը մտածում: Կարող ա նաև պռոստը դոզի տակ էր, ոչ մի բան էլ չէր մտածում:
> 
> Ու տենց ցասումով ու արդարության պահանջով կարելիա թալիբանի կողմից Աֆղանստանում Բուդդայի բամիանական արձանների վերացումն էլ արդարացնել: Գաղափարական անհամատեղելիությունը կա, Բուդդայի կյանքն ու գործունեությունը Մուհամեդի տեսանկյունից անընդունելի ա, Մյանմարի բուդդիստներն էլ ռոհինջա մուսուլմաններին ճնշում են, էս էլ քեզ ցասում ու բնաջնջվելու վախ:


 Տրիբուն, իմ ասածը արդարացնելու փորձ չի, այլ դիտակետ, որից կարելի ա խնդրին ճիշտ լուծում տալ, առանց անհիմն ու վիրավորական պիտակների։ Իսկ դու ընկար Աֆղանստանի չոլերը։

----------


## Վիշապ

Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացուն ու Չինգիզ Խանին պետք է հետմահու դատել ու ջնջել պատմության դասագրքերից որ էսօրվա երիտասարդության համար հանկարծ օրինակ չծառայեն։ Առհասարակ Ադամի ու Եվայի գերեզմաններն ա պետք գտնել ու պղծել։

----------

Quyr Qery (14.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տրիբուն, իմ ասածը արդարացնելու փորձ չի, այլ դիտակետ, որից կարելի ա խնդրին ճիշտ լուծում տալ, առանց անհիմն ու վիրավորական պիտակների։ Իսկ դու ընկար Աֆղանստանի չոլերը։


Խնդիրը արդեն սաղ հասկացել են, մնացել է ճիշտ լուծում տա՞լը  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020)

----------


## LisBeth

> Խնդիրը արդեն սաղ հասկացել են, մնացել է ճիշտ լուծում տա՞լը


 Դե որ մեկը փորձի լսել թե ինչ են ուզում էդքան մարդիկ, այլ ոչ թե աջ ու ձախ գնահատականներ տան, ու ոստիկաններին էլ ֆաս տան, խնդիրն էլ կհասկանան։

----------


## LisBeth

> Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացուն ու Չինգիզ Խանին պետք է հետմահու դատել ու ջնջել պատմության դասագրքերից որ էսօրվա երիտասարդության համար հանկարծ օրինակ չծառայեն։ Առհասարակ Ադամի ու Եվայի գերեզմաններն ա պետք գտնել ու պղծել։


 Ծայրահեղությունների մեջ մի ընկիր, Վիշ, Ադամն ու Եվան երբեք պատմություն չեն եղել, էդ ֆիքշըն ա  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (13.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, իմ ասածը արդարացնելու փորձ չի, այլ դիտակետ, որից կարելի ա խնդրին ճիշտ լուծում տալ, առանց անհիմն ու վիրավորական պիտակների։ Իսկ դու ընկար Աֆղանստանի չոլերը։


Ընկեր, ես ոչ մեկին չեմ վիրավորել, մանավանանդ քեզ  :Smile:  

Պռոստը չեմ ուզում որ արձան շուռ տալը որևէ ձև արդարացնենք: Ձեռի հետ ասեմ, որ հիմա որ հետ եմ նայում, Լենինի արձանը շուռ տալն ու վրեն խրախճալն էլ ա վրես ազդում: Կարայինք շնորքով, առանց աղմուկ աղաղակի տանեինք մի հեռու տեղ դնեինք: Հատկապես որ էտ Լենինի սարքած ոռի երկրի վրա սարքած երկրներն ավելի ոռի ստացվեցին:

----------

Quyr Qery (14.06.2020), Varzor (13.06.2020), Վիշապ (13.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ծայրահեղությունների մեջ մի ընկիր, Վիշ, Ադամն ու Եվան երբեք պատմություն չեն եղել, էդ ֆիքշըն ա


Շա՜տ գիտես, ընենց էլ մի համոզված ես ասում: Ես իսկի վստահ չեմ, որ մենք ռեալ ենք: Ինչքան քո ճիշտը գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունի, էդքան էլ իմ ճիշտը :Ճ Արդարություն, հավասարություն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե որ մեկը փորձի լսել թե ինչ են ուզում էդքան մարդիկ, այլ ոչ թե աջ ու ձախ գնահատականներ տան, ու ոստիկաններին էլ ֆաս տան, խնդիրն էլ կհասկանան։


Իսկ էդքան մարդիկ փորձել ե՞ն լսել։

----------


## Varzor

> Պռոստը չեմ ուզում որ արձան շուռ տալը որևէ ձև արդարացնենք: Ձեռի հետ ասեմ, որ հիմա որ հետ եմ նայում, Լենինի արձանը շուռ տալն ու վրեն խրախճալն էլ ա վրես ազդում: Կարայինք շնորքով, առանց աղմուկ աղաղակի տանեինք մի հեռու տեղ դնեինք: Հատկապես որ էտ Լենինի սարքած ոռի երկրի վրա սարքած երկրներն ավելի ոռի ստացվեցին:


Որևէ անշունչ առարկա (արձան, բուրգ ու տիեզերանավ) հուզմունքից փչացնելը լավ բան չի հայտնում։ Նույն սկզբունքով մարդ կա տանը կնկա հետ կռվում ամաններնա ջարդում (ճապոնացիք ոնց որ ավել հեռու են գնացել էս հարցում)։
Հիմա դրա շարժառիթներն ինչպիսին ուզում են լինեն՝ ագրեսիայի արտահատյում է, և ոչ մի երաշխիք չկա, որ հարմար առիթի դեպքում էդ ագրեսիան արդեն կկիրառվի շնչավորների հանդեպ։

Հ․Գ․
Լենինի արձանը իրոք որ գլխուգործոց էր։ Սկզբի ժամանակ մասնատված թանգարանի բակում ու պադվալում էր։ Հետո իմ իմանալով ծախել են։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես ԱՄՆ-ին կողքից նայող եմ: Ոչ մի կողմից եմ, ոչ էլ մյուս: Չեմ էլ կարող լինել:
> 
> Քեզ պես ինձ մեծամասնության ներկայացուցիչ էլ չեմ համարում․ ես սև չեմ, բայց հաստատ սպիտակ էլ չեմ: Աշխարհն էլ մոնոխրոմ չի, չնայած հիմա կպած ձևացնում ա, թե հենց տենց ա: Դոմինանտության չեմ ձգտում, կաշվիս մեջ էլ ոնց ծնվել եմ, տենց էլ մեռնելու եմ՝ կառավարելի անհարմար, չնայած ակնհայտ «ակն ընդ ական» ես տեսել եմ էդ վիդեոյում, մասնավորապես՝ ծունկը վզին դնելու հատվածում:


Դու մեծամասնության ներկայացուցիչ չե՞ս։ Դու, Հայաստանում, մեծամասնության, ներկայացուցիչ, չե՞ս։

Իսկ իմ մեծամասնության ասածը քո եզրակացության կոնտեքստում էր, որ փոքրամասնության ներկայացուցիչը «էդքան չկա», ու մեծամասնությունն էլ դրանց տանկի տակ կգցի։ Ըստ իս, տանկի տակ են գցում նրանց, ում կողմից վտանգ են զգում, թե չէ խի՞ պիտի տանկի տակ գցես։ Ու եթե մեծամասնությունը պիտի այդ արձաններ գցողին տանկի տակ գցի, ուրեմն բնական էր սպասել, որ քո եզրակացության գալու համար նախ այդ մեծամասնությունը պիտի իրեն վտանգված զգար։ Իսկ իմ մեծամասնության լինել ոչ թե իմ զգալ-չզգալուց ա գալիս, այլ իմ մաշկի գույնից, որպես եվրոպական ֆենոտիպով անձ, ի տարբերություն ասիականից, աֆրիկյանից, աբորիգեն ամերիկյանից, լատինամերիկյան հիսպանիկից, և այլն։ Ու ուզեմ-չուզեմ, ես ընկալվում եմ որպես այդ մեծամասնության ներկայացուցիչ, ու նաև ինչ-որ տեղ կրում եմ այդ մեծամասնության առավելությունների թե՛ թեթևություն, և թե՛ բեռը։




> Մեկ-մեկ բաներ եմ նկատում, գալիս եմ ստեղ, գրում եմ, որ ուրիշ կարծիք էլ կարդամ, օրինակ՝ քո կարծիքը: Գրածներս սովորաբար մենախոսություններ չեն, էս հարցում նույնիսկ բանավեճ չեն: Երկխոսություն են:


Հա, ես էլ իմ նկատածով եմ կիսվել, ինչպես նաև եզրակացությամբ, թե որոշ ձևով դատաղությունները իմ կարծիքով որտեղից են գալիս։ Ու հատուկ էլ նշել եմ, որ քո հանդեպ անձնական վրաերթի փորձ չէր, քանի որ գիտեմ, որ դու ձայնը բավական հեռվից է գալիս այս կոնկրետ հարցում։ Այնպես որ չեմ հասկանում այս մի մեջբերմանդ իմաստը, քանի որ իմ քո գրառումներին պատասխանելու հենց այդ նույն երկխոսության փաստն է արձանագրում։




> Լուրջ հարց եմ տալիս, խնդրում եմ՝ անաչառ մտածես, պատասխանես: Արդյո՞ք դու էդ արարքի մեջ քո՝ սպիտակ մեծամասնությանդ հանդեպ վտանգ կամ ագրեսիա չես տեսնում, որովհետև ներքուստ համոզված ես, որ գործը դրան երբեք չի հասնի, որովհետև ծունկը արձանի վզին դնող ոչ սպիտակ փոքրամասնությունը ուղղակի չի կարողանա դրան հասնել: Թե՞ կարծում ես, որ եթե նույնիսկ կարողանան ու վստահ լինեն, որ անպատիժ են մնալու, մեկ ա՝ արձաններից էն կողմ երբեք չեն անցնի:


Վտանգ չեմ տեսնում այդ մի արարքից ելնելով, որովհետև աբսուրդ եմ համարում արձան տապալածի ու վզին ծնկածի մեջ տեսնել մի ամբողջ մարդկային խմբի նկատմամբ ագրեսիայի արարք։ Նույնպես էլ չեմ կարծում թե Թուրքիայի դրոշը վառողները ագրեսիա են դրսևորում ամբողջ թուրք ազգի նկատմամբ։ Ես միշտ այդ արարքը հասկացել եմ որպես Թուրքիայի պաշտոնական քաղաքականության նկատմամբ ջղայնության արտահայտում։ Ու եթե նմանապես Թուրքիան վաղը հասնի եվրոպական բարքերի, ու մի խումբ հայեր մի տեղ Թալաաթի արձանը տապալեն ու ծնկեն վզին, չեմ կարծում թե թուրքերը դրա մեջ պիտի տեսնեն իրենց ազգին խեղդել ուզեցող փոքրամասնության։

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա գործը դրան հասնելուն կամ չէ․ ես համոզված եմ, որ սպիտակ մեծամասնությունն ա այդ տանկերի դեմը առնելու՝ կանխելով փոքրամասնությունների բնաջնջումը։ Ի վերջո պետք չի մոռանալ, որ սևերին ստրկությունից ազատելու համար սպիտակ ամերիկացիք այլանդակ կորուստներով քաղաքացիական պատերազմի մեջ են ներգրավվել։ Ու ինչքան էլ դա պաթոսային չհնչի, պետք չի նաև մոռանալ, որ ԱՄՆ-ն օրենքի երկիր է, որը ստեղծվել ու գոյատևում է օրենքի ուժով, ու որտեղ բնակչությունը ահագին զգայուն է պետության կողմից ապօրինի գործողությունների նկատմամբ։ Այնպես որ փոքրամասնության վրա տանկեր բարձրացնողը ինքն ա իր ձեռքերով երկիրը քաղաքացիական պատերազմի մեջ կոխելու։

Երկխոսության սահմաններում ասեմ նաև, որ Կոլոմբոսի մշակութային դերի նվազեցումը ԱՄՆ-ում արդեն ահագին ժամանակ է ինչ սկսել է, ու սրա դրսևորումներից է նաև այն, որ մի շարք նահանգներում Կոլոմբոսի օրվա տոնը վերանվանել են Բնիկ ազգերի օրվա տոնի (Indigenous peoples day)։ Այնպես որ այս մի արարքը պետք է նաև ընդհանուր կոնտեքստի մեջ էլ դիտել։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Առանց երկար բարակ խորանալու, չե՞ս կարծում, որ Կոլումբոսի արձանը շուռ տալը հավայի վայրենություն ա ու ոչ մի կերպ չի կարա տեղավորվի որևէ նորմալ շարժման գաղափարական սիմվոլիկայի մեջ։ Կոլումբոսը որ իրա քամակով իրա նավի չափ բոմբ քցի, ոչ մի գաղափարախոսության կրող չի կարա լինի, որ մի հատ էլ իրան խեղդելը սիմվոլիկա լինի։ Մարդը պռստը խիզախ ճանապարհորդ էր, բըլին


Ոչ, չեմ կարծում։ Կոլումբոսի մշակութային դերը ԱՄՆ-ում ոչ միայն որպես «պռոստո խիզախ ճանապարհորդ» է (դա մեզ համար էր այդպես՝ դպրոցական աշխարհագրության գրքերը վկա), այլ նաև որպես եվրոպացիների համար նոր տուն գտնողի՝ անդրանիկ կոլոնիզատորի։ Ու նենց չի էլի, որ Կոլումբուսը որոշել է զա կայֆ խիզախությունների հետևից ընկնի․ մարդը զուտ առևտրական շահերով էր ծով հելել, ու ցամաք հասնելով, տեսել էր որ տեղի բնակչությունը հարիֆ են ու հեշտ կառավարելի, սկսել էին ստրուկների տեղ բանացնել, աջ-ձախ մորթել, մի մասին էլ հետ Եվրոպա տանել՝ վաճառքի։

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... Ի վերջո պետք չի մոռանալ, որ սևերին ստրկությունից ազատելու համար սպիտակ ամերիկացիք այլանդակ կորուստներով քաղաքացիական պատերազմի մեջ են ներգրավվել։ ...


Ու հենց մենակ սևերին ստրկությունից ազատելու համար, չէ՞ :Ճ Իսկ հիմա սևերը չեն գնահատում, բա՞:

----------

Varzor (14.06.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> արձանը մարդու կյանք չարժի, նենց որ արձան շուռ տվողին տանկով ճզմողը նույն ցեղասպանի ժառանք մարդասպանն ա․․․
> 
> ու կոլոմբոսի արձանի ծնկին չոքածը ոչ թե սպիպտակներին ա խեղդում, այլ անկապ սիմվոլը, որը մեծամասնության համար կարող ա նոր աշխարհի սիմվոլ ա, բայց իրենց համար համարվում ա ցեղասպանության դռներ բացողի սիմվոլ․․․
> 
> էս քո գրառման համահունչ էլ կարաս ասես որ հայերը ամեն տարի ապրիլի 24-ին թուրքիայի դրոշ են վառում՝ չէ էլի, էդքան չկան հայերը, մի երկու դրոշ էլ կվառեն, հետո թուրքերը տանկերով կճզմեն վերջին արմեններին ու վերջ․․․


Ուզում եմ հասկանամ, թե ոնց ես վերաբերվում Թուրքիայի դրոշը վառելուն

----------

Varzor (14.06.2020), Արէա (13.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ, չեմ կարծում։ Կոլումբոսի մշակութային դերը ԱՄՆ-ում ոչ միայն որպես «պռոստո խիզախ ճանապարհորդ» է (դա մեզ համար էր այդպես՝ դպրոցական աշխարհագրության գրքերը վկա), այլ նաև որպես եվրոպացիների համար նոր տուն գտնողի՝ անդրանիկ կոլոնիզատորի։ Ու նենց չի էլի, որ Կոլումբուսը որոշել է զա կայֆ խիզախությունների հետևից ընկնի․ մարդը զուտ առևտրական շահերով էր ծով հելել, ու ցամաք հասնելով, տեսել էր որ տեղի բնակչությունը հարիֆ են ու հեշտ կառավարելի, սկսել էին ստրուկների տեղ բանացնել, աջ-ձախ մորթել, մի մասին էլ հետ Եվրոպա տանել՝ վաճառքի։


Բոլոր աշխարհագրական հայտանգործությունները կատարվել են մի պատճառով․ մարդկ փնտրել են նոր առևտրային ճանապարհներ, որ փող աշխատեն։ Բացառություն ա երևի Անտարկտիդայի հայտնագործումը, էն էլ լավ ա, ընդեղ մարդ չի ապրում, որ պինգվինների իրավունքները ոտնահարող Ամունդսենի արձանը շուռ տա։ 

Բայց կարանք հարցին ուրիշ տեսանկյունից էլ նայենք։ ԱՄՆ սպիտակների կեսից ավելին սպիտակ իռլանդացիների հետնորդներ են, որոնք փախնում էին Անգլիայի կողմից կոլոնիզացված Իռլանդիայից, որտեղ իրանց ճնշում էին, սոված էին, աղքատ էին։ Ու Ամերիկան իրանց համար փաստացի ստրկությունից ազատվելու տեղ էր։ Ու իրանց համա էր Կոլումբոսը սրբություն ա, որ հայտնագործել էր նոր աշխարհը, որտեղ բազմաչարչար իռլանդացիները կարող են նոր կյանք սկսել։ Հիմի էտ մարդիկ ի՞նչ անեն, գնա՞ն իրանց ստրկությունից ազատողին պղծողի գլուխ-մլուխը ցխեն, թե՞ չէ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուզում եմ հասկանամ, թե ոնց ես վերաբերվում Թուրքիայի դրոշը վառելուն


Ես նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում։ Դրոշը կարելի ա տնայնագործական մի հատ կամ քսան հատ սարքել, տանել սրտիդ ուզաշի չափ վառել ու եթե մեսիջ կա փոխանցելու, փոխանցել։ Առանձնապես էտ ռիտուալով չեմ հիանում, ինքս երբեք չեմ մասնակցի, բայց կուտվի։ Կուտվի նաև եթե տանեն Թրամփի ձեռով սարքած խրտվիլակը վառեն, սիմվլիկ ստրկատիրոջ խրտվիլակը վառեն, դաժե Կոլումբոսինը։ Բողոքի ակցիայա էլի։ 

Բայց հարուր տարվա արձանը քաշել քցել, վրեն խրախճալ, դուրս չի գալիս։ Վերջին հաշվով, որ ուրիշ բան չլինի, հանրային սեփականություն ա, հարկատուների փողերով են սարքել կանգնացրել։ Եթե էտքան պրոբլեմատիկ ա դրանց գոյությունը, թող հանրաքվե անեն, ասեն ախպեր, հակասական արձաններ են սրանք, էկեք հանենք սիկտիր անենք։

----------

Freeman (13.06.2020), Varzor (14.06.2020), Գաղթական (13.06.2020)

----------


## Freeman

> Ես նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում։ Դրոշը կարելի ա տնայնագործական մի հատ կամ քսան հատ սարքել, տանել սրտիդ ուզաշի չափ վառել ու եթե մեսիջ կա փոխանցելու, փոխանցել։ Առանձնապես էտ ռիտուալով չեմ հիանում, ինքս երբեք չեմ մասնակցի, բայց կուտվի։ Կուտվի նաև եթե տանեն Թրամփի ձեռով սարքած խրտվիլակը վառեն, սիմվլիկ ստրկատիրոջ խրտվիլակը վառեն, դաժե Կոլումբոսինը։ Բողոքի ակցիայա էլի։ 
> 
> Բայց հարուր տարվա արձանը քաշել քցել, վրեն խրախճալ, դուրս չի գալիս։ Վերջին հաշվով, որ ուրիշ բան չլինի, հանրային սեփականություն ա, հարկատուների փողերով են սարքել կանգնացրել։ Եթե էտքան պրոբլեմատիկ ա դրանց գոյությունը, թող հանրաքվե անեն, ասեն ախպեր, հակասական արձաններ են սրանք, էկեք հանենք սիկտիր անենք։


Համոզեցիր) բայց ես ուզում եմ իմանամ Ծլնգը դրա տակ ինչ ա տեսնում՝ բողոքի ճի՞չ, գեղեցիկ ակցիա՞, վանդալի՞զմ, անողի հիմարության նշա՞ն

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ուզում եմ հասկանամ, թե ոնց ես վերաբերվում Թուրքիայի դրոշը վառելուն


ոշմի ձև էլ չեմ վերաբերվում․ լաթի կտոր ա, եթե դրա վառելուց իրենց լավ են զգում՝ ֆլագ իմ վ ռուկի, բայց ինչպես նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ ասել էի, դրա մեջ չեմ տեսնում թուրքատյացություն

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բոլոր աշխարհագրական հայտանգործությունները կատարվել են մի պատճառով․ մարդկ փնտրել են նոր առևտրային ճանապարհներ, որ փող աշխատեն։ Բացառություն ա երևի Անտարկտիդայի հայտնագործումը, էն էլ լավ ա, ընդեղ մարդ չի ապրում, որ պինգվինների իրավունքները ոտնահարող Ամունդսենի արձանը շուռ տա։


Օքեյ, բայց եղել են «խիզախ աշխարհագնացներ», ովքեր մի ճանապարհ գտնելուց հետո անցել են մեկ ուրիշ ճանապարհ գտնելուն, քանի որ իրենց բնական կանչը հենց աշխարհագնացությունն էր, որի ֆինանսավորումը այդ առևտրային ճանապարհներ գտնելով էր կատարվում։ Ու սրանց շատ արձանների տեղ մեկը ես չգիտեմ։ Կոլումբոսն էլ հաստատ սրանցից չի, որտև մի ճանապարհ գտնելուց հետո մնացել տեղի բնակչությանը կզցրած էր պահում, սպանում, վառում ավիրում էր ու հետ եվրոպա ստրկության վաճառքի էր տանում։ Սինքնս ալֆա կոլոնիզատոր էր, ու ի տաբերության վերևի նախորդ խմբի աշխարհագնացների, Կոլումբոսի արձանները ամերիկյան մայրցամաքով մեկ սփռված են, իրա անունով էլ ինչ ասես չեն կոչել։ 




> Բայց կարանք հարցին ուրիշ տեսանկյունից էլ նայենք։ ԱՄՆ սպիտակների կեսից ավելին սպիտակ իռլանդացիների հետնորդներ են, որոնք փախնում էին Անգլիայի կողմից կոլոնիզացված Իռլանդիայից, որտեղ իրանց ճնշում էին, սոված էին, աղքատ էին։ Ու Ամերիկան իրանց համար փաստացի ստրկությունից ազատվելու տեղ էր։ Ու իրանց համա էր Կոլումբոսը սրբություն ա, որ հայտնագործել էր նոր աշխարհը, որտեղ բազմաչարչար իռլանդացիները կարող են նոր կյանք սկսել։ Հիմի էտ մարդիկ ի՞նչ անեն, գնա՞ն իրանց ստրկությունից ազատողին պղծողի գլուխ-մլուխը ցխեն, թե՞ չէ։


Օքեյ, պռաբլեմ չունեն, թե Կոլումբոսին իրենց սրբություն են համարում (սենց հիմարություն մինչև հիմա չէի լսել), թող տանեն իրենց մշակութային կենտրոնների բակերում արձանն էլ դնեն, վրեն աղոթքներ էլ անեն։ Բայց էլի հիմարություն կհամարեմ, որտև թե Կոլումբոսին են համարում իրենց փրկիչը, թող գնային լատինյան ամերիկա, որտեղ Կոլումբոսի էնկոմիենդայի քաղաքականությունը մի քանի հարյուր տարի էլ ա շարունակվել, ու մինչև հիմա ֆաքըդ ափ վիճակում են այդ ժառանգության հետևանքներով (վայթե դու էիր ստեղ Աճեմօղլուի գիրքը փառաբանում, չէ՞)։ Ու ասեմ քեզ, որ նատուռի հոգնացնող ա էս whataboutism-ներդ․ աֆղանստանի բուդիզմ, լաոս, մյանմառ, անգլյացիների կոլոնիզացումից փախնող իռլանդացիներ․․․

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բայց հարուր տարվա արձանը քաշել քցել, վրեն խրախճալ, դուրս չի գալիս։ Վերջին հաշվով, որ ուրիշ բան չլինի, հանրային սեփականություն ա, հարկատուների փողերով են սարքել կանգնացրել։ Եթե էտքան պրոբլեմատիկ ա դրանց գոյությունը, թող հանրաքվե անեն, ասեն ախպեր, հակասական արձաններ են սրանք, էկեք հանենք սիկտիր անենք։


Ցանկացած բողոք էլ հարկատուների ջեբին փող ա նստում, թեկուզ մենակ հավելյալ ոստիկանական անվտանգության ապահովման գնով։ Նենց որ փողը ստեղ մի քիչ երկրորդական ա․ արձանը հետ տեղը կդնեն, շուռ տվողին էլ թե գտնեն, վզին շտրաֆներ կդնեն, մի երկու ամիս էլ կարող ա նստցնեն, մի երկու ոստիկան էլ հավելյալ քացու տակ կգցի, կարող ա մի երկու հատ էլ ռասիստական պիտակի արժանացնեն․․․ խնդիր չկա, կարճ ասած։

Բայց հարցի ավելի մեծ կողմը նենց էլ չենք տեսնում, որ կոնկրետ մարդ կարող ա այդ արարքով արդարության բավարարություն էլ ստանա։ Արդարադատությունը ինչի՞ համար ա․․․ անցումային արդարադատության շուրջ սա ահագին քննարկել էինք, որ իմաստը ոչ միայն օրենքի տառով դատելն ա, այլ նաև հանրությանը արդարության զգացողություն վերադարձնելը, որ ճնշված խմբերը իրենց որոշ չափով լրիվացած զգան նորից։ Ասենք Քոչին դատելը մարտի մեկի գրոծով այն 10 զոհերին հետ չի բերելու, բայց մարդկանց մոտ արդարության զգացողությունը վերականգնվելու ա այդ 10 զոհերի հետևում կանգնած գլխավոր մարդասպան-սադիստի գլխին արդարադատության սուրը ջարդելով։ Հիմա ԱՄՆ-ում Կոլումբոսը ինչ-որ չափով սրբացված ա, նույնիկ մայրաքաղաքային ֆեդերալ շրջանն ա իր անունով կոչված։ Իսկ բնիկ ազգերի համար ինքը ավիրակության խորհրդանիշ ա, որ բերել է իրենց բնաջնջման թե՛ ուղիղ իմաստով, թե՛ մշակութային ավիրվածության իմաստով, ու մտցրել ա դարեր տևող սերնդային ազքատության մեջ։ Իսկ վերջին մի 20-30 տարին Կոլումբոսի համբավը սկսել է լուրջ քննադատական հետազոտությունների արժանանալ, ու ստեղծվել է միջավայր, որի մեջ կարելի ա Կոլումբոսին քննադատել էլ, իր անունը կրող տոնը վերանվանել, իր սրբացրած պատկերը ջարդող ժառանգության մասին խոսել և այլն։ Ու մինչև վերջերս լռեցված ճնշված խմբի ներկայացուցչի համար Կոլումբոսի արձանի տապալումն ու վրեն ծնկելն էլ կարող է արդարադատության զգացողություն տալ, որ այդ սրբության ևս մի նշան էլ է ի չիք արված։ Հա, կարան հարցը բարձրացնեն, երկար-բարակ քննարկեն, հանրաքվեի հասցնեն և այլն, ոնցոր հիմա Քոչի հետ ենք անում, խոսքի, բայց դե մի մեծ զանգված էլ պահանջում ա չէ՞ դնել պատին ու գնդակահարել, ու ոնցոր բոլորս էլ կարողանում ենք հասկանանք այդ մարդկանց հույզերը։ Հիմա բնիկ խմբերն էլ չունեն Կոլումբոսին գնդակահարելու նույնիսկ տեսական հնարավորության շռալությունը, ստիպված իրենց զայրույթը թափում են արձանի վրա, խի՞ ա էդ տենց դժվար հասկանալ։ Ու էլի, նենց չի որ հազարներով արձաններ չեն տապալվել ու ոչնչացվել։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բայց կարանք հարցին ուրիշ տեսանկյունից էլ նայենք։ *ԱՄՆ սպիտակների կեսից ավելին սպիտակ իռլանդացիների հետնորդներ են*, որոնք փախնում էին Անգլիայի կողմից կոլոնիզացված Իռլանդիայից, որտեղ իրանց ճնշում էին, սոված էին, աղքատ էին։ Ու Ամերիկան իրանց համար փաստացի ստրկությունից ազատվելու տեղ էր։ Ու իրանց համա էր Կոլումբոսը սրբություն ա, որ հայտնագործել էր նոր աշխարհը, որտեղ բազմաչարչար իռլանդացիները կարող են նոր կյանք սկսել։ Հիմի էտ մարդիկ ի՞նչ անեն, գնա՞ն իրանց ստրկությունից ազատողին պղծողի գլուխ-մլուխը ցխեն, թե՞ չէ։


էս թավացրածս մասը մի քիչ կասկած առաջացրեց․ ինքս երբեք չեմ հետաքրքրվել, թե ամերիկայի սպիտակների որ տոկոսը ինչ ա, բայց խելքին մոտ չթվաց, որ կեսից ավելին իռլանդացիների ժառանգ կարան լինեն․․․ արագի մեջ նայեցի ու մարդահամրների վրա հիմնված տվյալներով․



> The largest ancestries of American whites are: German (17%), Irish (12%), English (9%), Italian (6%), French (4%), Polish (3%), Scottish (3%), Scotch-Irish (2%), Dutch (2%), Norwegian (2%) and Swedish (1%). However, the English and British Americans' demography is considered a serious under-count as the stock tend to self-report and identify as simply "Americans" (7%), due to the length of time they have inhabited the United States, particularly if their family arrived prior to the American Revolution.


կեսից ավել, հա․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ծլնգ, բայց դու ինչ բարի, առաքինի մարդ ես, մարդասեր, իրավունքների պաշտպան, բան-ման ․․․․ համ էլ ամեն ինչի գիտակ, սաղ թվերը տոշնի գիտես, սաղի բնութագրիչները մեկիկ-մեկիկ քեզ հայտնի են ․․․․ մենակ խնդրում եմ, մի քիչ կարճ գրի, ու պարագրաֆներով։ Թե չէ չեմ կարդա, հավայի ժամանակ ես ծախսում։ 

Վոբշեմ, Կոլումբոսը նորմալ մարդ էր իրա համար, մտքով չէր անցնում որ 500 տարի հետո սենց նուրբ լարերիտ կպնելույա։ Մի հատ իրա նկարներից հանի վառի հանգստացի։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Հուզիչ տեքստ ոստիկանի կողմից։
https://www.lawofficer.com/america-we-are-leaving/

----------

Վիշապ (13.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հուզիչ տեքստ ոստիկանի կողմից։
> https://www.lawofficer.com/america-we-are-leaving/


Էդքան հուզիչ չի, ինչքան զզված ա դեգեներատ մասսայից։ Ու այո, տխմարները ոստիկանության մոտիվացիան հավասարացնում են 0-ի հանուն կրիմինալի ողջ մնալու, անունն էլ դնում են blacklivesmatter: Ու սա դեմոկրատների էփած ճաշն ա իրենց մեդիայով ու վիրտուալ իրականության մեջ ապրող մակերեսային «մարդասեր» հասարակությունով:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (13.06.2020), Varzor (14.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Դոմինանտության չեմ ձգտում, կաշվիս մեջ էլ ոնց ծնվել եմ, տենց էլ մեռնելու եմ՝ կառավարելի անհարմար, չնայած ակնհայտ «ակն ընդ ական» ես տեսել եմ էդ վիդեոյում, մասնավորապես՝ ծունկը վզին դնելու հատվածում:


Իսկ չի՞ կարա էդ արձանի վրա ծնկողը մնացած սպիտակների հետ խնդիր չունենալ, բացի` Կոլումբոսից:
Ծնկելն էլ գուցե հենց Կոլումբոսին հաղթելու նշան էր` մոտավորապես նույն տրամաբանությամբ ինչ և կենդանու լեշի հեղինակ որսորդն ա դրա վրա ծնկած նկարվում:

----------


## Varzor

> Իսկ չի՞ կարա էդ արձանի վրա ծնկողը մնացած սպիտակների հետ խնդիր չունենալ, բացի` Կոլումբոսից:
> Ծնկելն էլ գուցե հենց Կոլումբոսին հաղթելու նշան էր` մոտավորապես նույն տրամաբանությամբ ինչ և կենդանու լեշի հեղինակ որսորդն ա դրա վրա ծնկած նկարվում:


Ապեր էդ հարցի պատասխանը Բրյուս Լին է լավ տվել․ 
արձանները աբառոտկա չեն ֆռում (օրիգինալում վայթե տախտակներն էին)  :LOL:

----------

Վիշապ (14.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս տղին լավ է չեն լխկել «գերմարդասեր» ուղեղները լվացած ցուցարարները.

----------

Varzor (15.06.2020), Աթեիստ (14.06.2020)

----------


## Skeptic

> Էս տղին լավ է չեն լխկել «գերմարդասեր» ուղեղները լվացած ցուցարարները.


Լխկել պետք չի, բայց «փաստերը» արժեր տեղավորել էնտեղ, որտեղից որ հանել ա.





Հիշենք, որ սևերը ԱՄՆ բնակչության 13 տոկոսն են կազմում։ Դրան գումարած՝ իրա բերած հետազոտությունը թերություններ ունի, մասնավորապես՝ հաշվի չեն առել, թե ըստ ռասաների որն ինչքան ա հանդիպում/բախվում ոստիկանությանը և այլն։ Մանրամասն՝ *էստեղ*։ 

Բիլ Մարի «Religulous» ֆիլմը հիշացրեց․ որպես նորաթուխ աթեիստ՝ փոշմանեցի դրա վրա ծախսածս ժամանակի համար։ Քրիստոնեությունը քննադատելու, ծաղրելու համար Բիլը գնացել էր Բայբլ Բելթի խորը շերտեր, էնտեղի բնակիչներին էր խոսացնում, ընդ որում՝ հիմնականում կիսագրագետ-կիսախելագար կերպարներ էին, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում։ Ու հեչ չի բացառվում, որ ադեկվատ պատասխաններ էլ ա ստացել, բայց քանի որ արդեն հաստատված եզրակացությանն էնքան էլ չի համապատասխանել, սիրուն ձևերով մոնտաժվել-հանվել ա։ Ինչը չի կարելի բացառել նաև ստեղ։

----------

Freeman (14.06.2020), LisBeth (14.06.2020), Varzor (15.06.2020), Ծլնգ (14.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Այլատյացության ու դիսկրիմինացիայի մղձավանջի դեմ մղվող անողոք պայքարով արբած ֆեյսբուքաբելջիք հասարակությանն առավոտ կանուխ ցնցեց գիշերվա շղարշի ներքո բելգիական 3 բնակավայրերում հայտնված նացիստական լոզունգներով հարուստ ու Հիտլերի վերադարձը փափագող գրաֆիտը:

Սա էլ ոնց-որ ամբողջացներ, էլի, վերջին օրերին պտտվող վիդեոների շարքը, թե ինչպես են փողոցներում ու խանութներում հարձակվում այլազգիների վրա` երկիրը լքելու ու սեփական <Կապիկստան> (Apenland) վերադառնալու կոչերով:
Ընդ որում` հարձակման ենթարկվողի մաշկի գույնը վաբշե կապ չունի:
Իսկ մի դեպքում անգամ հոլանդերեն թեթև ակցենտով խոսող զտարյուն վալոնացիներ էին (Բելգիայի ֆրանսալեզու հատվածը):

Բայց հա` գիշերային գրաֆիտը..
Փաստացի ֆբ-էքսպերտների մի ստվար կուչկա արդեն հասցրել ա աչքաչափափորձագիտական անալիզի արդյունքում պարզել, որ բացառվում է, թե կապտարյուն ֆլամանացին նմանօրինակ ձեռագիր ունենա և կամ ֆաշիստական սվաստիկան սենց ծուռ պատկերի:
Այդուհանդերձ պահանջն անփոփոխ է մնում.
Բոլոր <կեղտոտ ու սադրիչ> կապիկներին արտաքսել ելակետ:

----------

Varzor (15.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

ափսոս թվիթերից վիդեո ներմուծելու հնարավորություն չկա

----------

LisBeth (14.06.2020), Mephistopheles (18.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... սիրուն ձևերով մոնտաժվել-հանվել ա։ Ինչը չի կարելի բացառել նաև ստեղ։


Իյա, իրո՞ք: Էն որ ամենօրյա սաղ լուրերով էս արդեն երեք շաբաթ ա «սիրուն ձևերով» ֆոկուս ա եղած հազարավոր դեպքերից միայն մեկի վրա, էդ վիձիծե լի, հզոր վիճակագրություն ա:




> According to the US Department of Justice, African Americans accounted for 52.5% of all homicide offenders from 1980 to 2008, with Whites 45.3% and "Other" 2.2%. The offending rate for African Americans was almost eight times higher than Whites, and the victim rate six times higher. Most homicides were intraracial, with 84% of White victims killed by Whites and 93% of African American victims killed by African Americans.[38][39][40]
> 
> In 2013, African Americans accounted for 52.2% of all murder arrests, with Whites 45.3% and Asians/indigenous Americans 2.5%. Of the above, 21.7% were Hispanic.[41][42]
> 
> Blacks account for the majority of gun homicide victims and arrestees in the US while Whites (including Hispanics) account for the majority of non-gun homicide victims and arrestees. Of the gun murder victims in the United States between 2007 and 2016, 57% were black, 40.6% white (including Hispanic), 1.35% Asian, 0.98% unknown race and 0.48% indigenous American. Non-gun homicides represented about 30% of total murders in the time period. Blacks were also over-represented in such homicides, although only by about 2.5 times their share of the general population.[43] Of the non-gun murder victims in the United States between 2007 to 2016, 61.5% were white (including Hispanic), 32.9% black, 2.29% Asian, 1.89% unknown race and 1.43% indigenous American.[44]

----------

One_Way_Ticket (15.06.2020), Varzor (15.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ափսոս թվիթերից վիդեո ներմուծելու հնարավորություն չկա


Հազար ափսոս…

----------


## Վիշապ

Իսկ էսպիսի դեպքերը ոչ մեկի տանձին չեն, CNN-ի հետաքրքրությունների շրջանակից դուրս ա, լիբերալիստները թեմա չունեն ինքնահաստատվելու, նույնիսկ ֆեմինիստների համար ինտրիգներ չկան։

----------

Varzor (15.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հազար ափսոս…


հա, չարդ տանեմ․․ մենակ նայել վերջացնելուց հետ չմոռանաս էն իրանց մերչընդայզից առնես, թե չէ կարող ա սոված մնան, էլ տենց վիդեոներ չկարողանան հանել

----------


## LisBeth

> Շա՜տ գիտես, ընենց էլ մի համոզված ես ասում: Ես իսկի վստահ չեմ, որ մենք ռեալ ենք: Ինչքան քո ճիշտը գոյություն ունենալու իրավունք ունի, էդքան էլ իմ ճիշտը :Ճ Արդարություն, հավասարություն:


 Որ Ջեֆերսըն Դեվիսի փոխարեն խոսքի Դարվինի արձանը լիներ, հիմա շատ բան այլ կերպ կլիներ։ Լրիվ այլ արժեհամակարգ  :Smile:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Իսկ էսպիսի դեպքերը ոչ մեկի տանձին չեն, CNN-ի հետաքրքրությունների շրջանակից դուրս ա, լիբերալիստները թեմա չունեն ինքնահաստատվելու, նույնիսկ ֆեմինիստների համար ինտրիգներ չկան։


Զարմանալու ա բայց..
Գոնե մի կես բառով չնշվեց մաշկի գույնը..
Սարկազմի համար չեմ ասում:
Խոսքի էս կողմերում տենց բան լիներ՝ բացառված էր մաշկի գույնի և/կամ էթնիկ պատկանելության վրա մի խոշոր ու յուղալի շեշտ չդրվեր:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Զարմանալու ա բայց..
> Գոնե մի կես բառով չնշվեց մաշկի գույնը..
> Սարկազմի համար չեմ ասում:
> Խոսքի էս կողմերում տենց բան լիներ՝ բացառված էր մաշկի գույնի և/կամ էթնիկ պատկանելության վրա մի խոշոր ու յուղալի շեշտ չդրվեր:


մարտի իրադեպ ա, գյադեքի մեծ մասին էլ ծնողները ականջներից բռնել բերել ոստիկանություն են հանձնել մի երկու օրվա ընթացքում․․․ բայց հիմա, ոնց կլնի, աջաթևյան ծռերը դուրս են եկել իրենց բներից ու ընկել սենց վիդեոների հղումներ են տարածում ֆեյսբուք-թվիթերերում, թե բա սևերը էս են, ո՞ւր ա CNN-ը, ու տենց․․․ ինչպես ասում են՝ nothing new․․․ նույնիսկ ստեղ հասած մեկնաբանություններն էլ լրիվ տրաֆարետով տարածվող մեկնաբանություններ (յութուբի վիդեոյի տակ մի երկու վայկրյանում դրանք բոլորը կտեսնես)․․․

----------

Mephistopheles (18.06.2020), Գաղթական (15.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> մարտի իրադեպ ա, գյադեքի մեծ մասին էլ ծնողները ականջներից բռնել բերել ոստիկանություն են հանձնել մի երկու օրվա ընթացքում․․․ բայց հիմա, ոնց կլնի, աջաթևյան ծռերը դուրս են եկել իրենց բներից ու ընկել սենց վիդեոների հղումներ են տարածում ֆեյսբուք-թվիթերերում, թե բա սևերը էս են, ո՞ւր ա CNN-ը, ու տենց․․․ ինչպես ասում են՝ nothing new․․․ նույնիսկ ստեղ հասած մեկնաբանություններն էլ լրիվ տրաֆարետով տարածվող մեկնաբանություններ (յութուբի վիդեոյի տակ մի երկու վայկրյանում դրանք բոլորը կտեսնես)․․․


ՈՒղղակի միանգամից աչք ծակեց, որ, գոնե մեդիայի մակարդակում, սրանք դրանց ահագին զիջում են:

Ասել կուզի՝ էդտեղի լրագրողները դեռ ահագին հաց ու պանիր պիտի ուտեն՝ կրակի վրա ջիգյարով բենզին լցնելու համար..

----------


## Վիշապ

> մարտի իրադեպ ա, գյադեքի մեծ մասին էլ ծնողները ականջներից բռնել բերել ոստիկանություն են հանձնել մի երկու օրվա ընթացքում․․․ բայց հիմա, ոնց կլնի, աջաթևյան ծռերը դուրս են եկել իրենց բներից ու ընկել սենց վիդեոների հղումներ են տարածում ֆեյսբուք-թվիթերերում, թե բա սևերը էս են, ո՞ւր ա CNN-ը, ու տենց․․․ ինչպես ասում են՝ nothing new․․․ նույնիսկ ստեղ հասած մեկնաբանություններն էլ լրիվ տրաֆարետով տարածվող մեկնաբանություններ (յութուբի վիդեոյի տակ մի երկու վայկրյանում դրանք բոլորը կտեսնես)․․․


Վիձիծե լի, բլաքլայվսմաթըրը տրաֆարետային չի  :LOL:  Երկիրը տափակ ա, քառակուսի յաշիկի մեջինն էլ՝ դեղին կլոր ապելսին ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ՈՒղղակի միանգամից աչք ծակեց, որ, գոնե մեդիայի մակարդակում, սրանք դրանց ահագին զիջում են:
> 
> Ասել կուզի՝ էդտեղի լրագրողները դեռ ահագին հաց ու պանիր պիտի ուտեն՝ կրակի վրա ջիգյարով բենզին լցնելու համար..


Սևերը սև աղջկա են տշում, ոչ մի նյութ չկա ծաղկացնելու, գույն նշելու թեմա էլ չկա։ Լոկալ չմո լրատվությունը մի թեթև անդրադարձել ա։ Այ որ տշողները սպիտակներ լինեին, սաղ ամերիկան մարտին վառել էին, ու գլոբուսը ղալմաղալից իրար էր էկել, ես կասկած չունեմ։

----------

Varzor (15.06.2020), Գաղթական (15.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Սևերը սև աղջկա են տշում, ոչ մի նյութ չկա ծաղկացնելու, գույն նշելու թեմա էլ չկա։ Լոկալ չմո լրատվությունը մի թեթև անդրադարձել ա։ Այ որ տշողները սպիտակներ լինեին, սաղ ամերիկան մարտին վառել էին, ու գլոբուսը ղալմաղալից իրար էր էկել, ես կասկած չունեմ։


Հա, տրամաբանություն կա մեջը:
Էդտեղ սև vs սպիտակն ա թեմաների թեման, էստեղ՝ տեղացի vs միգրանտ:

----------

Varzor (15.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Որ Ջեֆերսըն Դեվիսի փոխարեն խոսքի Դարվինի արձանը լիներ, հիմա շատ բան այլ կերպ կլիներ։ Լրիվ այլ արժեհամակարգ


Չգիտեմ ինչի ես Դարվինին խառնում, բայց որ խառնում ես, ապա ըստ էվոլյուցիայի ու բնական ընտրության տրամաբանության, մարդիկ պիտի կորոնավիրուսից չպաշտպանվեին, ու շատ դարդ չանեին, որ թուլամորթ, նարկոման հանցագործներին փոլիսը սպանում ա, քնքուշ, դաժանորեն, կապ չունի։ 
*Բնական ընտրություն. ավելի հարմարվողական օրգանիզմների գոյատևում և նվազ հարմարվողականների՝ վերացում։* Ի՞նչ եք սոփեստներով ինչ-որ լայվմաթըրս յուղ վառում։

----------


## Վիշապ

#blacklivesmatter շարժումը լայն թափով ծիլեր ա տալիս։ Նյու Յորքի ոստիկանության 600 հոգանոց հակաքրեական բաժինը լուծարել են ու կադրերին էլ ցրել տարբեր անշառ գործերով՝ դետեկտիվ, կամ թաղային մլիցա։ 
Դե որ ոստիկանները շառից հեռու մնան, հանկարծ անձամբ չհանդիպեն կասկածյալներին։ Փայլուն լուծում է, էլ ոչ մի սև կասկածյալ այլևս դաժանաբար չի սպանվի ոստիկանի կողմից։  Դե քաղաքացիներն էլ թող իրենց գլխի ճարը էլ տեսնեն, ով կսպանի, ով կսպանվի, 
վերջում դետեկտիվները կպարզեն տեսախցիկներին նայելով։
Ու տենց Նահանգերում հաղթում է արդարությունը, բարձրանում է անվտանգությունը, ծաղկում է տնտեսությունը, բոլորը երջանիկ են։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Varzor (18.06.2020), Աթեիստ (17.06.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վիշ, ուզում ես ասես ամերիկա ավելի լավ ա ընես սև քան սպիտա՞կ... սպիտակները ճնշված ե՞ն...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, ուզում ես ասես ամերիկա ավելի լավ ա ընես սև քան սպիտա՞կ... սպիտակները ճնշված ե՞ն...


Ամերիկա կարաս ընես ժավել դրած սպիտակ ու ճնշված ու լինես քյոմուր սև ու սուպերազատ, սաղ քո ձեռին ա, համենայն դեպս երկիրը, սիստեմը, սահմանադրությունը, օրենքներն ու մարդկանց գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը դրան չեն խանգարում։ 
Ես հլը որ ինչքան սևի հանդիպել եմ, հեչ ճնշվածի տպավորություն չեն թողել, լրիվ հակառակը։ Ու գլուխս մի դոմփեք։ Մասնավոր դեպքերում ով ասես կարող է իրեն ճնշված զգալ անկախ գույնից, բայց մտածի, թե գույնն ա պատճառը, կարող ա քթի վրայի պզուկն ա, կամ էլ ճղած կալգոտկեն ա, ի՞նչ գիտի։
Դու սպիտակ թինեյջերներին հարցրել ե՞ս, թե ինչան ճնշված են, երբ իրենց սև դասընկերոջ հետ չիշիկ են անում զուգարանում։
Համ էլ բարլուստ։

----------

Varzor (18.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ու: Եթե նույնիսկ, դիցուք, մի պահ ընդունենք, որ սևերը իրենց ճնշված են զգում Ամերիկայում, էս #blacklivesmatter մասսայական անարխիստական շարժումը ոչ մի կերպ չի նպաստում, որ սևերն իրենց ավելի լավ զգան, ես համոզված եմ, ով որ ճնշված է, դրանից ավելի է ճնշվելու, մարդիկ ավելի շատ են իրար սպանելու, հանցագործներն ավելի են արխայինանալու։ Սա ընդամենը անճար զանգվածի կատաղության պոռթկում ա, ու հեսա կհանգստանան ու նույն բորշությունը կշարունակվի ավելի քիչ քանակի ոստիկաններով ու ավելի շատ քանակի հանցագործություններով։

----------

Varzor (18.06.2020), Աթեիստ (18.06.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ամերիկա կարաս ընես ժավել դրած սպիտակ ու ճնշված ու լինես քյոմուր սև ու սուպերազատ, սաղ քո ձեռին ա, համենայն դեպս երկիրը, սիստեմը, սահմանադրությունը, օրենքներն ու մարդկանց գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը դրան չեն խանգարում։ 
> Ես հլը որ ինչքան սևի հանդիպել եմ, հեչ ճնշվածի տպավորություն չեն թողել, լրիվ հակառակը։ Ու գլուխս մի դոմփեք։ Մասնավոր դեպքերում ով ասես կարող է իրեն ճնշված զգալ անկախ գույնից, բայց մտածի, թե գույնն ա պատճառը, կարող ա քթի վրայի պզուկն ա, կամ էլ ճղած կալգոտկեն ա, ի՞նչ գիտի։
> Դու սպիտակ թինեյջերներին հարցրել ե՞ս, թե ինչան ճնշված են, երբ իրենց սև դասընկերոջ հետ չիշիկ են անում զուգարանում։
> Համ էլ բարլուստ։


Բա լավ հիմա, քո կարծիքով սևերը ինչի՞ են ոտի կանգնել ու ընդհանրապես ինչի՞ են պարբերաբար ոտի կանգնում… blacklivesmatter-ը ինչի՞ համար ա… հենղ ընե՞նց

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ու: Եթե նույնիսկ, դիցուք, մի պահ ընդունենք, որ *սևերը իրենց ճնշված են զգում Ամերիկայում,* էս #blacklivesmatter մասսայական անարխիստական շարժումը ոչ մի կերպ չի նպաստում, որ սևերն իրենց ավելի լավ զգան, ես համոզված եմ, ով որ ճնշված է, դրանից ավելի է ճնշվելու, մարդիկ ավելի շատ են իրար սպանելու, հանցագործներն ավելի են արխայինանալու։ Սա ընդամենը անճար զանգվածի կատաղության պոռթկում ա, ու հեսա կհանգստանան ու նույն բորշությունը կշարունակվի ավելի քիչ քանակի ոստիկաններով ու ավելի շատ քանակի հանցագործություններով։


էս ի՞նչ ա նշանակում, այսինքն չկա տենց բան ուղղակի սևերը տենց զգացողություն ունեն ու դուրս են եկել մասսայական անարխիա են ստեղծե՞լ, բա սպիտակներն ու մնացածնե՞րը խի են միացել... կամ եթե փոքր մասսա ա ո՞նց են ստիպում որ ոստիկանությունը փոխվի

----------


## Վիշապ

> էս ի՞նչ ա նշանակում, այսինքն չկա տենց բան ուղղակի սևերը տենց զգացողություն ունեն ու դուրս են եկել մասսայական անարխիա են ստեղծե՞լ, բա սպիտակներն ու մնացածնե՞րը խի են միացել... կամ եթե փոքր մասսա ա ո՞նց են ստիպում որ ոստիկանությունը փոխվի


Հիմա ուզում ես էս թման մի հատ է՞լ քո խաթեր կրկնենք ։Ճ

#blacklivesmatter -ը կազմակերպված շարժում է, ու լավ էլ ռասիստական շարժում է, որը ֆոկուս ա լինում ընդամենը մի քանի հավայի կամ կիսահավայի, լավ լավ էլ տեղը տեղին կատարված սպանությունների վրաանտեսելով մնացած հազարավոր անարդարություններ այլ հազար ու մի տարբերություններ ունեցող քաղաքացիների նկատմամբ ու ընդգծելով մասնավոր ռասսայի կարևորությունը (հենց անունից էլ բխում է) մնացած բոլոր ռասաների նկատմամբ, առանց շատ մի խորանալու որ ներկայիս աշխարհում մաքուր ռասա համարյա չի մնացել։
 Ու պարտադիր պիտի դրամատիկ վիդեոների առկայություն լինի, որ մարդու մոտ էմոցիաներ արթնացնի, մասսա հավաքվի ու ինչքան դրամատիկ տեսարան, էդքան հիսթերիկ մասսա։
Ու ինչպես ցանկացած ղամլամալոտ շարժում, մեջը լիքը ֆինանսական ու քաղաքական քյարեր կան, որ հավես չկա ծավալվելու։ Ինքդ մի հարց դիր քո առաջ, թե վերջին 7 տարվա մեջ էդ շարժումը ինչ խնդիրներ ա լուծել, ման արի ու ինքնուրույն գտի պատասխանները  :Tongue:  

Բայց եթե կասածում ես ասածներիս վրա, ապա ես հույս ունեմ, որ դու ցույցերին մասնակցում ես ու գիտես խի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հիմա ուզում ես էս թման մի հատ է՞լ քո խաթեր կրկնենք ։Ճ
> 
> #blacklivesmatter -ը կազմակերպված շարժում է, ու լավ էլ ռասիստական շարժում է, որը ֆոկուս ա լինում ընդամենը մի քանի հավայի կամ կիսահավայի, լավ լավ էլ տեղը տեղին կատարված սպանությունների անտեսելով մնացած հազարավոր անարդարություններ այլ հազար ու մի տարբերություններ ունեցող քաղաքացիների նկատմամբ ու ընդգծելով մասնավոր ռասսայի կարևորությունը (հենց անունից էլ բխում է) մնացած բոլոր ռասաների նկատմամբ, առանց շատ մի խորանալու որ ներկայիս աշխարհում մաքուր ռասա համարյա չի մնացել։
> Ու ինչպես ցանկացած ղամլամալոտ շարժում, մեջը լիքը ֆինանսական ու քաղաքական քյարեր կան, որ հավես չկա ծավալվելու։ Ինքդ մի հարց դիր քո առաջ, թե վերջին 7 տարվա մեջ էդ շարժումը ինչ խնդիրներ ա լուծել, ման արի ու ինքնուրույն գտի պատասխանները  
> 
> Բայց եթե կասածում ես ասածներիս վրա, ապա ես հույս ունեմ, որ դու ցույցերին մասնակցում ես ու գիտես խի։


Վիշ, պարապի տեղը շարժում չես կարա ստեղծես... էսի 100 ավոր տարիների պրոբլեմ ա, որ կուտակվում-կուտակվում ու պայթում ա... էս իրանց քաղ պատերազմից հետո պարբերաբար կրկնվող շարժում ա 1900 սկզբից սկսած, 50-60 ականներ 70 ականներ 90 ականներ ... 

ցանկալի ա, որ ռասիզմի ու ստրկության պատմությունը նայես հետո ասես... առանց կրակի ծուխ չի ըլնում

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, պարապի տեղը շարժում չես կարա ստեղծես... էսի 100 ավոր տարիների պրոբլեմ ա, որ կուտակվում-կուտակվում ու պայթում ա... էս իրանց քաղ պատերազմից հետո պարբերաբար կրկնվող շարժում ա 1900 սկզբից սկսած, 50-60 ականներ 70 ականներ 90 ականներ ... 
> 
> ցանկալի ա, որ ռասիզմի ու ստրկության պատմությունը նայես հետո ասես... առանց կրակի ծուխ չի ըլնում


Իյա, բա խի՞ ասենք Հայաստանը Պարսկաստանի հետ ամեն հինգ տարին մեկ պատերազմ չի անում։ Սենց տուֆտա հիմնավորում մեկ դու ու մեկ էլ էդ շարժման մոլեռանդ կողմնակիցները։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իյա, բա խի՞ ասենք Հայաստանը Պարսկաստանի հետ ամեն հինգ տարին մեկ պատերազմ չի անում։ Սենց տուֆտա հիմնավորում մեկ դու ու մեկ էլ էդ շարժման մոլեռանդ կողմնակիցները։


Հայաստանը պարսկաստանի հետ խի՞ պտի պատերազմի ընգեր... հումորդ չեմ հասկանում... 

ասածներս փաստեր են, գնա նայի, եթե ժամանակ ունես, կօգնի, որ հասկանաս խնդիրները

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հայաստանը պարսկաստանի հետ խի՞ պտի պատերազմի ընգեր... հումորդ չեմ հասկանում... 
> 
> ասածներս փաստեր են, գնա նայի, եթե ժամանակ ունես, կօգնի, որ հասկանաս խնդիրները


Ի՜, արա Ավարայրի ճակատամարտից խաբար չե՞ս։ Դու լրիվ պատմությունից բեխաբար, խնդիրներից բեխաբար․․․

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՜, արա Ավարայրի ճակատամարտից խաբար չե՞ս։ Դու լրիվ պատմությունից բեխաբար, խնդիրներից բեխաբար․․․


Գնա բաց պատմության գիրքը ու նայի ավարայրի ճակատամարտը խի ա եղել... մի քիչ մտածի ընգեր, մի անգամից մի պատասխանի

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գնա բաց պատմության գիրքը ու նայի ավարայրի ճակատամարտը խի ա եղել... մի քիչ մտածի ընգեր, մի անգամից մի պատասխանի


Էս ի՜նչ խորը պատասխան տվիր։ Մի հատ պետք ա ծխել սկզբի համար, հետո բացել պատմության դառը էջերը։ Ուռած ե՞ս ապեր։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս ի՜նչ խորը պատասխան տվիր։ Մի հատ պետք ա ծխել սկզբի համար, հետո բացել պատմության դառը էջերը։ Ուռած ե՞ս ապեր։


Խորը չի ընգեր..., քո համար ա խորը... իրականում 7-րդ դասարանի հարց եմ տվել

----------


## Վիշապ

> Խորը չի ընգեր..., քո համար ա խորը... իրականում 7-րդ դասարանի հարց եմ տվել


Կարաս լիքը տուֆտաբանես «ամեն ինչ ինչ պատճառն ունի» թեմայով, ու առաջ բրդես քո սեփական պատճառը որպես հարյուր տոկոսանոց ու 100 տարի բարբաջես, խնդիրը մնա չլուծված։ 
Խնդիրը կա, որովհետև կան քո պես «խնդիր լուծողներ»։ Այսինքն կրակի վրա յուղ ավելացնողներ։ 7-րդ դասարանի հարց տալու տեղը գնա Նյուտոնի երրոդ օրենքը կարդա՝ ազդեցություն-հակազդեցություն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարաս լիքը տուֆտաբանես «ամեն ինչ ինչ պատճառն ունի» թեմայով, ու առաջ բրդես քո սեփական պատճառը որպես հարյուր տոկոսանոց ու 100 տարի բարբաջես, խնդիրը մնա չլուծված։ 
> Խնդիրը կա, որովհետև կան քո պես «խնդիր լուծողներ»։ Այսինքն կրակի վրա յուղ ավելացնողներ։ 7-րդ դասարանի հարց տալու տեղը գնա Նյուտոնի երրոդ օրենքը կարդա՝ ազդեցություն-հակազդեցություն:


լսի այ նյուտոն, ըստ քո նշած օրենքի եթե ռասիզմ չկա հակառասիստական շարժում էլ պտի չլներ..., բայց ըստ քո "գիտական ուսումնասրությունների" ռասիզմ կա որտև հակառասիզմ կա... հա ճիշտ ա ուտելիքն էլ ոռից են ուտում... ուղեղով մտածի ինչ ես ասում, հայրենակից..

----------


## Վիշապ

> լսի այ նյուտոն, ըստ քո նշած օրենքի եթե ռասիզմ չկա հակառասիստական շարժում էլ պտի չլներ..., բայց ըստ քո "գիտական ուսումնասրությունների" ռասիզմ կա որտև հակառասիզմ կա... հա ճիշտ ա ուտելիքն էլ ոռից են ուտում... ուղեղով մտածի ինչ ես ասում, հայրենակից..


Պարտադիր չի, որ հակառասիտական շարժման պատճառը ռասիզմը լինի, էդքան պրիմիտիվ մի եղիր հայրենակից ջան ։Ճ

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Կարաս լիքը տուֆտաբանես «ամեն ինչ ինչ պատճառն ունի» թեմայով, ու առաջ բրդես քո սեփական պատճառը որպես հարյուր տոկոսանոց ու 100 տարի բարբաջես, խնդիրը մնա չլուծված։ 
> Խնդիրը կա, որովհետև կան քո պես «խնդիր լուծողներ»։ Այսինքն կրակի վրա յուղ ավելացնողներ։ 7-րդ դասարանի հարց տալու տեղը գնա Նյուտոնի երրոդ օրենքը կարդա՝ ազդեցություն-հակազդեցություն:


Էսօր սենց վիդեո է տարածվել, որ Ավստրալիայում մի խումբ սևեր դաժանաբար ծեծում են սպիտակ աղջկան։ Ու մարդիկ բողոքում են, որ մեդիայի ռեակցիան անհամեմատ ավելի թույլ է, քան եթե ռասաները շուռ տված լինեին։




Սրանից լավ հոտ չի գալիս։ Հակազդեցությունն արդեն ձևավորվում է։ Ռասիզմի նոր ալիքի է բերելու։

----------

Աթեիստ (19.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էսօր սենց վիդեո է տարածվել, որ Ավստրալիայում մի խումբ սևեր դաժանաբար ծեծում են սպիտակ աղջկան։ Ու մարդիկ բողոքում են, որ մեդիայի ռեակցիան անհամեմատ ավելի թույլ է, քան եթե ռասաները շուռ տված լինեին։
> ․․․
> Սրանից լավ հոտ չի գալիս։ Հակազդեցությունն արդեն ձևավորվում է։ Ռասիզմի նոր ալիքի է բերելու։


Պարզից էլ պարզ երևում է, որ ռասիզմը չի պատճառը, որովհետև էստեղ սևերն են սպիտակին ծեծում, սրանից վստահաբար բխում է, որ ծեծվողը առիթ ա տվել ծեծվելու, ու ծեծվում է ըստ արժանվույն։ Հավանաբար մեր ա քրֆել։  Հեսա Մեֆը ավելի լավ կբացատրի, 30 տարվա փորձը կհաստատի դա։

----------


## Վիշապ

Դեմոկրատները Նահանգերը սարքել են կապիկությունների ու մարազմների երկիր, ու ամենաշատ ներվայացնողն են ա, որ լիքը իրենց խելացի համարողներ կուտը հավեսով կերել են ու նենց մի դարդ են անում, նենց մի համոզված տոնով են տարածված բուլշիթը կրկնում, էլ չասած… Ու էս տղերքը լավ էլ ասում են, հակառասիստական շարժմանը հարում են իսկապես հենց ռասիստ սպիտակները, իրենք իրենց մեջ ռասիզմը զգում են:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դեմոկրատները Նահանգերը սարքել են կապիկությունների ու մարազմների երկիր, ու ամենաշատ ներվայացնողն են ա, որ լիքը իրենց խելացի համարողներ կուտը հավեսով կերել են ու նենց մի դարդ են անում, նենց մի համոզված տոնով են տարածված բուլշիթը կրկնում, էլ չասած… Ու էս տղերքը լավ էլ ասում են, հակառասիստական շարժմանը հարում են իսկապես հենց ռասիստ սպիտակները, իրենք իրենց մեջ ռասիզմը զգում են:


Հա ճիշտ ա, հակառասիստական շարժմանը ռասիստներն են հարում... ոնց որ հայերն են կազմակերպել ցեղասպանությունը մեկ էլ հիտլերը հրեա էր ու սաղ հրեաներն են կազմակերպել...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հա ճիշտ ա, հակառասիստական շարժմանը ռասիստներն են հարում... ոնց որ հայերն են կազմակերպել ցեղասպանությունը մեկ էլ հիտլերը հրեա էր ու սաղ հրեաներն են կազմակերպել...


«Եթե յաշիկը քառակուսի ա, ապա մեջինը կլոր ա» խաղեր մի տուր, շաբլոն ա արդեն: Վիդեոն նայի, որտեղ քո նմանները երդվում են այլևս ռասիստ չլինել, ուրիշ ավելի լավ ապացույց ե՞ս ուզում :Ճ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> «Եթե յաշիկը քառակուսի ա, ապա մեջինը կլոր ա» խաղեր մի տուր, շաբլոն ա արդեն: Վիդեոն նայի, որտեղ քո նմանները երդվում են այլևս ռասիստ չլինել, ուրիշ ավելի լավ ապացույց ե՞ս ուզում :Ճ


Ես սենց պրոպագադիստական վիդեոներ չեմ նայում ընգեր... դու նայի

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես սենց պրոպագադիստական վիդեոներ չեմ նայում ընգեր... դու նայի


Ուրեմն սիկտիր, ինչի ես կարծում թե քո բարբաջանքը ինձ հետաքրքիր ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուրեմն սիկտիր, ինչի ես կարծում թե քո բարբաջանքը ինձ հետաքրքիր ա:


Ապեր, կարա՞ս քեզ նորմալ մարդու պես պահես...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, կարա՞ս քեզ նորմալ մարդու պես պահես...


Թող էս երկրում էլ մի հոգի աննորմալ լինի ու էդ էլ ես լինեմ։

----------


## Վիշապ

Ատլանտայի ոստիկանների մեծ մասը արդեն երկրորդ օրն է «հիվանդացել է» ու արդյունքում ահագին ոստիկանական կանչեր մնացել են անպատասխան: 
Անարխիստ լիբերալների մտքով երբեք չի անցել, չէ՞, որ FTP-ին հովանավորելով ու հակաոստիկանական բառաչներ տարածելով կգա այն օրը, որ կարիք կունենան զանգելու 911, ու կլսեն՝ «բաժանորդն անհասանելի է, խնդրում եմ զանգել մի փոքր ուշ»։  #blacklivesmatter #sos #wearestupid

----------

One_Way_Ticket (19.06.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ատլանտայի ոստիկանների մեծ մասը արդեն երկրորդ օրն է «հիվանդացել է» ու արդյունքում ահագին ոստիկանական կանչեր մնացել են անպատասխան: 
> Անարխիստ լիբերալների մտքով երբեք չի անցել, չէ՞, որ FTP-ին հովանավորելով ու հակաոստիկանական բառաչներ տարածելով կգա այն օրը, որ կարիք կունենան զանգելու 911, ու կլսեն՝ «բաժանորդն անհասանելի է, խնդրում եմ զանգել մի փոքր ուշ»։  #blacklivesmatter #sos #wearestupid


Հղումը կա՞

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ատլանտայի ոստիկանների մեծ մասը արդեն երկրորդ օրն է «հիվանդացել է» ու արդյունքում ահագին ոստիկանական կանչեր մնացել են անպատասխան: 
> Անարխիստ լիբերալների մտքով երբեք չի անցել, չէ՞, որ FTP-ին հովանավորելով ու հակաոստիկանական բառաչներ տարածելով կգա այն օրը, որ կարիք կունենան զանգելու 911, ու կլսեն՝ «բաժանորդն անհասանելի է, խնդրում եմ զանգել մի փոքր ուշ»։  #blacklivesmatter #sos #wearestupid


Ես հենց դա էի մտածում էն վիդեոն նայելուց հետո, որ չսպանեցին, բայց հետո բռնեցին, 50 տարի տվեցին։ Հանուն ինչի՞ պիտի ոստիկաններն իրենց կյանքը վտանգեն։ Հանուն միջինոտ աշխատավարձի՞։ Որ մարդիկ մի բան էլ իրենց անպատվե՞ն։
Ես էլի շարունակում եմ մտածել, որ զենք կրելու իրավունքն է համը հանում։ Եթե դրանից ամերիկացիք չեն ուզում հրաժարվել, ես լրիվ հասկանում ու արդարացնում եմ ոստիկանի գործողությունները, ով կրակում է էլեկտրոշոկերը խլող ու փախնող մարդու վրա, որովհետև շատ հանգիստ հաջորդ պահին կարող է ինքը ատրճանակ հանել ու քո վրա կրակել, ոնց որ էդ վիդեոյում մեքենայի վարորդն արեց։

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հղումը կա՞


https://edition.cnn.com/2020/06/17/u...lls/index.html

----------

Mephistopheles (19.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ատլանտայի ոստիկանների մեծ մասը արդեն երկրորդ օրն է «հիվանդացել է» ու արդյունքում ահագին ոստիկանական կանչեր մնացել են անպատասխան: 
> Անարխիստ լիբերալների մտքով երբեք չի անցել, չէ՞, որ FTP-ին հովանավորելով ու հակաոստիկանական բառաչներ տարածելով կգա այն օրը, որ կարիք կունենան զանգելու 911, ու կլսեն՝ «բաժանորդն անհասանելի է, խնդրում եմ զանգել մի փոքր ուշ»։  #blacklivesmatter #sos #wearestupid


Սաղին նախույ․ բացահայտ չարաշահում են «հիվանդանալու» բենեֆիտը, ու 911 զանգողը ոչ թե լիբերաստների պատճառով ա անպատասխան մնալու, այլ իրենց օրենքից վեր համարող ոստիկանների։ Ի դե քո ցենտ համակարգ կալիֆորնիայում օրենքներ կան, ըստ որոնց ուսուցիչները իրավունք չունեն գործադուլի, քանի որ կրթությունը համարվում ա նահանգի կարևորագույն պարտականություն, երեխաների էլ՝ անքակտելի իրավունք։ Իսկ ստեղ դատական գործը ընթացքի մեջ արդեն ոստիկանները հետևություն են արել ու դե ֆակտո գործադուլ են անում։ Եթե սրանց սաղին նախույ չարին, ուրեմն Ջորջիայի համակարգը էլ ավելի տուֆտա վիճակում ա քան ԱՄՆ-ի ուրիշ տեղերում․․․ չեն ուզում այդ աշխատավարձի համար կյանքները ռիսկի տակ դնեն՝ նախույ եղեք պրծնենք ձեզնից, ոչ մեկ ատրճանակը ճակատներին չի դրել էդ գործի ընդունվելու համար։ ԱՄՆ-ում ոստիկանների մեծ մասը նախկին դպրոցի բուլիներն են, որ ոստիկանության մեջ իրենց բուլիության օրենքով պաշտպանված միջոցն են գտնում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սաղին նախույ․ բացահայտ չարաշահում են «հիվանդանալու» բենեֆիտը, ու 911 զանգողը ոչ թե լիբերաստների պատճառով ա անպատասխան մնալու, այլ իրենց օրենքից վեր համարող ոստիկանների։ Ի դե քո ցենտ համակարգ կալիֆորնիայում օրենքներ կան, ըստ որոնց ուսուցիչները իրավունք չունեն գործադուլի, քանի որ կրթությունը համարվում ա նահանգի կարևորագույն պարտականություն, երեխաների էլ՝ անքակտելի իրավունք։ Իսկ ստեղ դատական գործը ընթացքի մեջ արդեն ոստիկանները հետևություն են արել ու դե ֆակտո գործադուլ են անում։ Եթե սրանց սաղին նախույ չարին, ուրեմն Ջորջիայի համակարգը էլ ավելի տուֆտա վիճակում ա քան ԱՄՆ-ի ուրիշ տեղերում․․․ չեն ուզում այդ աշխատավարձի համար կյանքները ռիսկի տակ դնեն՝ նախույ եղեք պրծնենք ձեզնից, ոչ մեկ ատրճանակը ճակատներին չի դրել էդ գործի ընդունվելու համար։ ԱՄՆ-ում ոստիկանների մեծ մասը նախկին դպրոցի բուլիներն են, որ ոստիկանության մեջ իրենց բուլիության օրենքով պաշտպանված միջոցն են գտնում։


Օ, ինչպիսի անհանդուրժողականություն իրենց օրենքից վեր համարող ոստիկանների նկատմամբ։ Սակայն սևերի օրենքից վեր համարվելը անքակտելի իրավունք է չէ՞, ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի իրենց օրենքից վեր համարող սևերին գյուլել (ուրիշ գույներին թերևս կարելի էր ոնց որ), ոստիկանը պիտի պուպուլները պաչի ու խնդրի ինքնուրույն երբ հարմար է գնալ ոստիկանություն, իսկ եթե հարմար չի, ապա գոնե չկրակել ոստիկանի վրա ։Ճ 
Նախույ արա ոստիկանությանը, տեսնեմ քանի օր ես ձգելու։  Քեզ թվում ա, առանց ոստիկանության մնացած տնտեսությունը նորմալ աշխատելու ա, ու սենց նորմալ գնալու ես խանութից սեմուշկա առնե՞ս  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես հենց դա էի մտածում էն վիդեոն նայելուց հետո, որ չսպանեցին, բայց հետո բռնեցին, 50 տարի տվեցին։ Հանուն ինչի՞ պիտի ոստիկաններն իրենց կյանքը վտանգեն։ Հանուն միջինոտ աշխատավարձի՞։ Որ մարդիկ մի բան էլ իրենց անպատվե՞ն։
> Ես էլի շարունակում եմ մտածել, որ զենք կրելու իրավունքն է համը հանում։ Եթե դրանից ամերիկացիք չեն ուզում հրաժարվել, ես լրիվ հասկանում ու արդարացնում եմ ոստիկանի գործողությունները, ով կրակում է էլեկտրոշոկերը խլող ու փախնող մարդու վրա, որովհետև շատ հանգիստ հաջորդ պահին կարող է ինքը ատրճանակ հանել ու քո վրա կրակել, ոնց որ էդ վիդեոյում մեքենայի վարորդն արեց։


Եթե զենք կրելու իրավունքը չլիներ, մնացած անմեղ քաղաքացիները ո՞նց էին պաշտպանվելու տխմարների ահռելի բանակից, որ պետության իմաստը լավ չեն պատկերացնում։
Հրեն, «անկախ պետություն» են սարքել Սիեթլում առանց ոստիկանների, և ովքե՞ր՝ դեգեներատները, թմրամոլները, անկյալներն ու կրետինները։ Մնում ա պատկերացնեն, թե ով է իրենց երկարաժամկետ կերակրելու, էներգիա մատակարարելու, գազ, հեռախոս․․․ թե՞ էդ էլ պետք չի։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Varzor (21.06.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օ, ինչպիսի անհանդուրժողականություն իրենց օրենքից վեր համարող ոստիկանների նկատմամբ։ Սակայն սևերի օրենքից վեր համարվելը անքակտելի իրավունք է չէ՞, ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարելի իրենց օրենքից վեր համարող սևերին գյուլել (ուրիշ գույներին թերևս կարելի էր ոնց որ), ոստիկանը պիտի պուպուլները պաչի ու խնդրի ինքնուրույն երբ հարմար է գնալ ոստիկանություն, իսկ եթե հարմար չի, ապա գոնե չկրակել ոստիկանի վրա ։Ճ 
> Նախույ արա ոստիկանությանը, տեսնեմ քանի օր ես ձգելու։  Քեզ թվում ա, առանց ոստիկանության մնացած տնտեսությունը նորմալ աշխատելու ա, ու սենց նորմալ գնալու ես խանութից սեմուշկա առնե՞ս


Ոստիկանական համակարգը փոխվում ա ու ցնցումներ են... բնական ա, եթե ժամանակի ընթացքում չի արվում, ցնցումներով ա արվում. ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա... միշտ էլ հասարակությունները փոխել են, համակարգերն էլ հետևից. հին ոստիկանական սիստեմը չի աշխատում..

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե զենք կրելու իրավունքը չլիներ, մնացած անմեղ քաղաքացիները ո՞նց էին պաշտպանվելու տխմարների ահռելի բանակից, որ պետության իմաստը լավ չեն պատկերացնում։
> Հրեն, «անկախ պետություն» են սարքել Սիեթլում առանց ոստիկանների, և ովքե՞ր՝ դեգեներատները, թմրամոլները, անկյալներն ու կրետինները։ Մնում ա պատկերացնեն, թե ով է իրենց երկարաժամկետ կերակրելու, էներգիա մատակարարելու, գազ, հեռախոս․․․ թե՞ էդ էլ պետք չի։
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Զենք կրելու իրավունքը ստիպում ա, որ ոստիկանությունն ավելի զինվի, որ կարանան զինված հանցագործի հարցերը լուծեն... 

եթե "անմեղ քաղաքացին" պտի զենք ունենա, որ իրան պաշտպանի, բա էլ ոստիկանությունն ինչի՞ համար ա, համ հարկ ես վճարում, որ ոստիկանություն ունենաս համ էլ զենք ես առնում, որ պաշտպանվե՞ս... կամ էն արա կամ էլ էն

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Եթե զենք կրելու իրավունքը չլիներ, մնացած անմեղ քաղաքացիները ո՞նց էին պաշտպանվելու տխմարների ահռելի բանակից, որ պետության իմաստը լավ չեն պատկերացնում։
> Հրեն, «անկախ պետություն» են սարքել Սիեթլում առանց ոստիկանների, և ովքե՞ր՝ դեգեներատները, թմրամոլները, անկյալներն ու կրետինները։ Մնում ա պատկերացնեն, թե ով է իրենց երկարաժամկետ կերակրելու, էներգիա մատակարարելու, գազ, հեռախոս․․․ թե՞ էդ էլ պետք չի։
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Ինձ թվում է, զենք կրելու պաշտպանիչ ֆունկցիան գերագնահատված է։ Տխմարները մեծ հավանականությամբ զենքի հետ վարվելու ավելի մեծ փորձ ունեն, քան անմեղ քաղաքացիները։ Վերջինս մեծ հավանականությամբ կամ overreact է անելու ու անիմաստ սպանություն գործի, կամ underreact ու չհասցնի կրակել։
Հասկանալի է, որ եթե հայտարերեն, որ վաղվանից զենք կրելու պայմանները խստացնում են, տխմարները չեն վազելու զենքերը հանձնեն։ Բայց ժամանակի հետ պիտի որ տխմարների մոտ զենքի քանակը աստիճանաբար քչանա։

----------

Freeman (20.06.2020), Varzor (21.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

էս թեման գնալով իմաստի վերջին բջիջներն էլ ա կորցնում․․․

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ինձ թվում է, զենք կրելու պաշտպանիչ ֆունկցիան գերագնահատված է։ Տխմարները մեծ հավանականությամբ զենքի հետ վարվելու ավելի մեծ փորձ ունեն, քան անմեղ քաղաքացիները։ Վերջինս մեծ հավանականությամբ կամ overreact է անելու ու անիմաստ սպանություն գործի, կամ underreact ու չհասցնի կրակել։
> Հասկանալի է, որ եթե հայտարերեն, որ վաղվանից զենք կրելու պայմանները խստացնում են, տխմարները չեն վազելու զենքերը հանձնեն։ Բայց ժամանակի հետ պիտի որ տխմարների մոտ զենքի քանակը աստիճանաբար քչանա։


Ես վախենամ, որ դու չափազանց թերագնահատում ես ամերիկացիների զինվածության աստիճանն ու զենքին տիրապետելու կարողությունները: Ամերիկացիները մակդոնալդսից ավելի շատ սիրում են կրակել, ու ամեն մի չոլ իր կրակադաշտն ունի, ամեն հարյուր հազար ազնիվ քաղաքացուն բաժին է ընկնում լայնարձակ բացօդյա կրակադաշտ, դրան գումար գրեթե 20 հազար փակ կրակադաշտեր նահանգներով մեկ, որտեղ յուրաքանչյուր միջին վիճակագրական մորքուր կարող է փորձարկել իր սիրելի glock-ը։ 
Հետո չմոռանանք, որ Նահանգերի փառահեղ պատմության մեջ միլիցիան էլ (ոստիկանական դեր կատարող զինված քաղաքացիների խմբերը) է ահռելի նշանակություն ունեցել, էդ ոնց որ հայերիս մոտ ֆիդայինները ։Ճ

Էնպես որ իրականությունն ավելի ոռի է, քան կարելի է պատկերացնել  :LOL: 




> "Americans made up 4 percent of the world's population but owned about 46 percent of the entire global stock of 857 million civilian firearms."[5] *U.S civilians own 393 million guns*. *American civilians own more guns "than those held by civilians in the other top 25 countries combined."*[6]
> 
> "American civilians own nearly 100 times as many firearms as the U.S. military and nearly 400 times as many as law enforcement."[7] Americans bought more than 2 million guns in May 2018, alone.[7] That is more than twice as many guns, as possessed by every law enforcement agency in the United States put together.[7] In April and May 2018, U.S. civilians bought 4.7 million guns, which is more than all the firearms stockpiled by the United States military.[7] In 2017, Americans bought 25.2 million guns, which is 2.5 million more guns than possessed by every law enforcement agency in the world put together.[7] Between 2012 and 2017, U.S. civilians bought 135 million guns, 2 million more guns than the combined stockpile of all the world's armed forces.[7]

----------

Varzor (21.06.2020), Աթեիստ (19.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ոստիկանական համակարգը փոխվում ա ու ցնցումներ են... բնական ա, եթե ժամանակի ընթացքում չի արվում, ցնցումներով ա արվում. ոչ մի տարօրինակ բան չկա... միշտ էլ հասարակությունները փոխել են, համակարգերն էլ հետևից. հին ոստիկանական սիստեմը չի աշխատում..


Ցնցումը որոշների գլխում ա ընդամենը, որ կարծում են, թե խնդիրը ոստիկանական համակարգն ա ու երկրում հույժ անհրաժեշտություն կար մի քանի ողորմելի կրիմինալի կյանքեր փրկելու լոզունգի տակ եղած համակարգը վերածել բարդակի։ Բայց ոչինչ, էլի մի քանիսը փամփուշտ կուտեն ճակատներին, մյուսները կսկսեն ուղեղներին զոռ տալ, թե ինչի էդպես ստացվեց։

----------

Varzor (21.06.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես վախենամ, որ դու չափազանց թերագնահատում ես ամերիկացիների զինվածության աստիճանն ու զենքին տիրապետելու կարողությունները: Ամերիկացիները մակդոնալդսից ավելի շատ սիրում են կրակել, ու ամեն մի չոլ իր կրակադաշտն ունի, ամեն հարյուր հազար ազնիվ քաղաքացուն բաժին է ընկնում լայնարձակ բացօդյա կրակադաշտ, դրան գումար գրեթե 20 հազար փակ կրակադաշտեր նահանգներով մեկ, որտեղ յուրաքանչյուր միջին վիճակագրական մորքուր կարող է փորձարկել իր սիրելի glock-ը։ 
> Հետո չմոռանանք, որ Նահանգերի փառահեղ պատմության մեջ միլիցիան էլ (ոստիկանական դեր կատարող զինված քաղաքացիների խմբերը) է ահռելի նշանակություն ունեցել, էդ ոնց որ հայերիս մոտ ֆիդայինները ։Ճ
> 
> Էնպես որ իրականությունն ավելի ոռի է, քան կարելի է պատկերացնել


Այսինքն ամեն դուռակ կարա և ունի զենք... դրանց Վիշը թազա անուն ա հորինել` "ազնիվ քաղաքացիներ" ու երբեմն էլ դրանք mass shooting-ներ են կազմակերպում...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Զենք կրելու իրավունքը ստիպում ա, որ ոստիկանությունն ավելի զինվի, որ կարանան զինված հանցագործի հարցերը լուծեն... 
> 
> եթե "անմեղ քաղաքացին" պտի զենք ունենա, որ իրան պաշտպանի, բա էլ ոստիկանությունն ինչի՞ համար ա, համ հարկ ես վճարում, որ ոստիկանություն ունենաս համ էլ զենք ես առնում, որ պաշտպանվե՞ս... կամ էն արա կամ էլ էն


Ապեր, ոստիկանությունը նրա համար ա, որ անմեղ քաղաքացիները կարողանան իրենց գործով զբաղվել, հանգստանալ, կինո նայել, համբուրգեր ուտել, սեքսով զբաղվել սաղ օրը պոստի կանգնելու կամ իրար գյուլելու տեղը։ Բայց որ քեզ նման անարխիստները շատ են պնդում, շուտով քաղաքացիական զենքի անհրաժեշտության հիմնավորման ականատեսն էլ կարող ա լինենք։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ցնցումը որոշների գլխում ա ընդամենը, որ կարծում են, թե խնդիրը ոստիկանական համակարգն ա ու երկրում հույժ անհրաժեշտություն կար մի քանի ողորմելի կրիմինալի կյանքեր փրկելու լոզունգի տակ եղած համակարգը վերածել բարդակի։ Բայց ոչինչ, էլի մի քանիսը փամփուշտ կուտեն ճակատներին, մյուսները կսկսեն ուղեղներին զոռ տալ, թե ինչի էդպես ստացվեց։


Դու անունը ինչ ուզում ես դիր... էդ ա կատարվում, ռեֆորմի են ենթարկում ոստիկանական համակարգերը..., չես ուզում մի ուզի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ոստիկանությունը նրա համար ա, որ անմեղ քաղաքացիները կարողանան իրենց գործով զբաղվել, հանգստանալ, կինո նայել, համբուրգեր ուտել, սեքսով զբաղվել սաղ օրը պոստի կանգնելու կամ իրար գյուլելու տեղը։ Բայց որ քեզ նման անարխիստները շատ են պնդում, շուտով քաղաքացիական զենքի անհրաժեշտության հիմնավորման ականատեսն էլ կարող ա լինենք։


Մարդիկ, որ քիչ զենք ունենան, քիչ էլ կկրակեն... մաս շութինգները էտ ա... մի օր չտեսանք ազնիվ քաղաքացիները գնային մաս շութինգ կանգնացնեին... ամենաշատը զենքից ամերիկայում են մեռնում` օրինական զենքից

----------

Varzor (21.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այսինքն ամեն դուռակ կարա և ունի զենք... դրանց Վիշը թազա անուն ա հորինել` "ազնիվ քաղաքացիներ" ու երբեմն էլ դրանք mass shooting-ներ են կազմակերպում...


Այո, պատահում են և mass shooting-ներ, սբոյներ ոստիկանների գլխում, տեռոր․․․ Բայց քանի որ մեդիան ամբողջ կրիմինալի պատկերը ցույց չի տալիս, այլ քեզ նմաններին կերակրում ա մենակ մի քանի դրամատիկ «սպիտակը սևի վրա» վիդեոներով, ապա մոլորյալ իդեալիստներին թյուրիմացաբար թվում է, թե պրոբլեմը ոստիկանությունն է ու քաղաքացիների զինված լինելը, այսինքն զինաթափում ենք քաղաքացիներին ու ազատվում ենք ոստիկաններից և կյանքը դառնում է հրաշալի, զոհեր չկան, բոլորը երջանիկ են, կուշտ ու հանգի՜ստ ։Ճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մարդիկ, որ քիչ զենք ունենան, քիչ էլ կկրակեն... մաս շութինգները էտ ա... մի օր չտեսանք ազնիվ քաղաքացիները գնային մաս շութինգ կանգնացնեին... ամենաշատը զենքից ամերիկայում են մեռնում` օրինական զենքից


Ոչ միայն ավելի քիչ ուրիշներին կկրակեն, այլ նաև ավելի քիչ իրենք էլ կկրակվեն․



> Results. After adjustment, individuals in possession of a gun were 4.46 (P < .05) times more likely to be shot in an assault than those not in possession. Among gun assaults where the victim had at least some chance to resist, this adjusted odds ratio increased to 5.45 (P < .05).
> 
> Conclusions. On average, guns did not protect those who possessed them from being shot in an assault. Although successful defensive gun uses occur each year, the probability of success may be low for civilian gun users in urban areas. Such users should reconsider their possession of guns or, at least, understand that regular possession necessitates careful safety countermeasures.


Էլ չասած ինչքան դժբախտ պատահար ա լինում երբ իրենք իրենց են կրակում, կամ ընտանիքի անդամներին։

Էն գաղափարը թե առանց ոստիկանության (կամ ավելի քիչ զինված ոստիկանությամբ) մեկ էլ ամենը դառնալու ա քաոս ու մարդիկ սկսեն իրար կրակել լրիվ աբսուրդ ա․․․

----------

Varzor (21.06.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այո, պատահում են և mass shooting-ներ, սբոյներ ոստիկանների գլխում, տեռոր․․․ Բայց քանի որ մեդիան ամբողջ կրիմինալի պատկերը ցույց չի տալիս, այլ քեզ նմաններին կերակրում ա մենակ մի քանի դրամատիկ «սպիտակը սևի վրա» վիդեոներով, ապա մոլորյալ իդեալիստներին թյուրիմացաբար թվում է, թե պրոբլեմը ոստիկանությունն է ու քաղաքացիների զինված լինելը, այսինքն զինաթափում ենք քաղաքացիներին ու ազատվում ենք ոստիկաններից և կյանքը դառնում է հրաշալի, զոհեր չկան, բոլորը երջանիկ են, կուշտ ու հանգի՜ստ ։Ճ


Բա ի՞նչն ա պրոբլեմը... անզեն քաղաքացիները՞... քաղաքացիների զինված լինելու պատճառով մարդիկ ավելի շատ են սպանվում... ու անվտանգության վրա ոչ մի դրական ազդեցություն չունի..., իսկ ոստիկանական համակարգը, այո պետք ա փախվի որովհետև չի համապատասխանում ներկայիս հասարակության պահանջներին... ու փոխվում ա հատկապես հարավային նահանգներում... էս պրոցեսը հնարավոր չի կանգնացնել...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ոչ միայն ավելի քիչ ուրիշներին կկրակեն, այլ նաև ավելի քիչ իրենք էլ կկրակվեն․
> 
> Էլ չասած ինչքան դժբախտ պատահար ա լինում երբ իրենք իրենց են կրակում, կամ ընտանիքի անդամներին։
> 
> Էն գաղափարը թե առանց ոստիկանության (կամ ավելի քիչ զինված ոստիկանությամբ) մեկ էլ ամենը դառնալու ա քաոս ու մարդիկ սկսեն իրար կրակել լրիվ աբսուրդ ա․․․


Ամերիկան աշխարհի միակ երկիրը չի, որ ունի զինված քաղաքացիներ․ ու էս թեմայով լիքը գրվել մրվել է էստեղ։ 
Ամերիկայի պրոբլեմը հանցագործների ու դեգեներատների քանակությունն է, իսկ վերջիններիս արմատական պատճառը ոչ թե ոստիկանությունն ու քաղաքացիների զենք կրելու իրավունքն ա, այլ հանցագործ ու դեգեներատ լինելը։ Իսկ հանցագործ ու դեգեներատ լինելու հիմնական պատճառը դաստիարակությունն ու գեներն են։ Կոլոմբոսի Ամերիկան հայնագործելուց հետո ամբողջ Եվրոպայի թերմացքը ճողոպրել է Ամերիկա, կեսը ոսկու հետևից, մյուս կեսն էլ հետապնդումից խուսափելուց, շատ դժվար չի գուշակել, թե որտեղ ա շան գլուխը թաղված։ Բայց դե լիբերալները շատ խելացի են, բայց ցավոք հիմնականում քրտնած ակնոցներով են նայում աշխարհին, ճշմարտության կեսը մնում ա ֆոկուսից դուրս։

----------

Varzor (21.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ամերիկան աշխարհի միակ երկիրը չի, որ ունի զինված քաղաքացիներ․ ու էս թեմայով լիքը գրվել մրվել է էստեղ։ 
> Ամերիկայի պրոբլեմը հանցագործների ու դեգեներատների քանակությունն է, իսկ վերջիններիս արմատական պատճառը ոչ թե ոստիկանությունն ու քաղաքացիների զենք կրելու իրավունքն ա, այլ հանցագործ ու դեգեներատ լինելը։ Իսկ հանցագործ ու դեգեներատ լինելու հիմնական պատճառը դաստիարակությունն ու գեներն են։ Կոլոմբոսի Ամերիկան հայնագործելուց հետո ամբողջ Եվրոպայի թերմացքը ճողոպրել է Ամերիկա, կեսը ոսկու հետևից, մյուս կեսն էլ հետապնդումից խուսափելուց, շատ դժվար չի գուշակել, թե որտեղ ա շան գլուխը թաղված։ Բայց դե լիբերալները շատ խելացի են, բայց ցավոք հիմնականում քրտնած ակնոցներով են նայում աշխարհին, ճշմարտության կեսը մնում ա ֆոկուսից դուրս։


հա, քո լրիվ բացատրությունները հանգում են նույն բանի՝ աշխարհում լիքը դեգեներատ կա... լուծումներն էլ են վայթե շատ տրիվիալ՝ ոստիկանություն ու զենք

Բայց արի պարզ բան ասեմ, որ կցուցադրի, թե ինչու ա քո վերջին ասածները անիմաստ... էն ինչ դու ես առաջարկում դնում ա հասարակությունը ոստիկանությունից կախման մեջ։ Այսինքն եթե վաղը ոստիկանները կոլլեկտիվ ուզենան որ իրենց աշխատավարձները կրկնապատկեն, գործադուլ կանեն, քո տրամաբանությամբ էլ աշխարհը կվերածվի քաոսի, ու պիտի ստիպված գնանք քո ասած ոստիկանների պուպուլները պաչենք։ Այնպես որ ոստիկանները մեծ ինսենթիվ են ունենալու լիքը կրիմինալին հրահրելու մեջ. մարդկանց տփել-սատկացնել, որ հետ պատասխանեն ու ձերբակալվեն, ստից տեղը բանտեր գցել, որ էնտեղ իսկական կրիմինալ դարձվեն ու տենց։ Ու սա իր դիզայնով հիվանդ համակարգ ա... դե մոտավորապես ոնցոր նույն ԱՄՆ-ի առողջապահական համակարգը, որտեղ ինսենթիվը հիվանդ հասարակություն ունենալու մեջ ա, ոչ թե առողջ, գներն էլ գնալով ավելի ու ավելի ցնորալի են դառնում, իսկ սերվիսը՝ պակասում ա։ Ու այսպիսի համակարգերը կամ ի վերջո պայթելու են, կամ պիտի բարեփոխվեն։ Ու եթե չբարեփոխվեն, այդ ոստիկանական համակարգը պայթելու ա էն աստիճան, որ կարող ա բաց որսի սեզոն հայտարարվի ոստիկանների վրա։ Նենց որ քո հանգիստ կյանքի համարել ա պետք այդ ոստիկանական համակարգը բարեփոխել։

Իսկ եվրոպայից եկած թափթփուկ բան... հերթական հիմարություններն են։ Կրիմինալը մեծ կորելյացիայի մեջ ա սոցիոտնտեսական վիճակի հետ։ Ինչպես նաև կրթությունը և այլն և այլն։ Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ն այդքան հզոր լինելու հետ մեկտեղ ունի բավականին ոռի տնտեսական անհավասարության իրականություն, որը էլ ավելի ոռի ա երբ ռասայական գործոններն ես մեջ բերում։ Ու փոխանակ խելամտորեն սոցիալական ծրագրերի վրա փողը ծախսեն, մի մասը ուղարկում են վելֆեռների, որ չասեն ամերիկայում սովամահ են լինում, մյուս մասն էլ մենթերի ու բերթերին։ Ու եթե դու սրա մեջ չես տեսնում խայտառակ միսմենեջմենթ, ուրեմն քո ակնոցները ոչ թե քրտնած են, այլ սեպ-սև։

----------

Skeptic (20.06.2020), Տրիբուն (20.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> հա, քո լրիվ բացատրությունները հանգում են նույն բանի՝ աշխարհում լիքը դեգեներատ կա... լուծումներն էլ են վայթե շատ տրիվիալ՝ ոստիկանություն ու զենք
> 
> Բայց արի պարզ բան ասեմ, որ կցուցադրի, թե ինչու ա քո վերջին ասածները անիմաստ... էն ինչ դու ես առաջարկում դնում ա հասարակությունը ոստիկանությունից կախման մեջ։ Այսինքն եթե վաղը ոստիկանները կոլլեկտիվ ուզենան որ իրենց աշխատավարձները կրկնապատկեն, գործադուլ կանեն, քո տրամաբանությամբ էլ աշխարհը կվերածվի քաոսի, ու պիտի ստիպված գնանք քո ասած ոստիկանների պուպուլները պաչենք։ Այնպես որ ոստիկանները մեծ ինսենթիվ են ունենալու լիքը կրիմինալին հրահրելու մեջ. մարդկանց տփել-սատկացնել, որ հետ պատասխանեն ու ձերբակալվեն, ստից տեղը բանտեր գցել, որ էնտեղ իսկական կրիմինալ դարձվեն ու տենց։ Ու սա իր դիզայնով հիվանդ համակարգ ա... դե մոտավորապես ոնցոր նույն ԱՄՆ-ի առողջապահական համակարգը, որտեղ ինսենթիվը հիվանդ հասարակություն ունենալու մեջ ա, ոչ թե առողջ, գներն էլ գնալով ավելի ու ավելի ցնորալի են դառնում, իսկ սերվիսը՝ պակասում ա։ Ու այսպիսի համակարգերը կամ ի վերջո պայթելու են, կամ պիտի բարեփոխվեն։ Ու եթե չբարեփոխվեն, այդ ոստիկանական համակարգը պայթելու ա էն աստիճան, որ կարող ա բաց որսի սեզոն հայտարարվի ոստիկանների վրա։ Նենց որ քո հանգիստ կյանքի համարել ա պետք այդ ոստիկանական համակարգը բարեփոխել։
> 
> Իսկ եվրոպայից եկած թափթփուկ բան... հերթական հիմարություններն են։ Կրիմինալը մեծ կորելյացիայի մեջ ա սոցիոտնտեսական վիճակի հետ։ Ինչպես նաև կրթությունը և այլն և այլն։ Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ն այդքան հզոր լինելու հետ մեկտեղ ունի բավականին ոռի տնտեսական անհավասարության իրականություն, որը էլ ավելի ոռի ա երբ ռասայական գործոններն ես մեջ բերում։ Ու փոխանակ խելամտորեն սոցիալական ծրագրերի վրա փողը ծախսեն, մի մասը ուղարկում են վելֆեռների, որ չասեն ամերիկայում սովամահ են լինում, մյուս մասն էլ մենթերի ու բերթերին։ Ու եթե դու սրա մեջ չես տեսնում խայտառակ միսմենեջմենթ, ուրեմն քո ակնոցները ոչ թե քրտնած են, այլ սեպ-սև։


Պոլնի ճամարտակում ես, այսինքն՝ յուղ ես վառում։ Ոստիկանությունը բազմաշերտ օրգան է, կա FBI, կան դատական բարդ համակարգ, կա անկախ մասնավոր դետեկտիվ սեկտոր ու էլի լիքը էլեմենտներ ու էդ սաղ նորմալ աշխատում էր մինչև վերջերս ու հասարակությունն ու էդ համակարգը ուզած թե չուզած սաղ իրարից կախման մեջ են, դա ինֆրաստուրկտուրա է որով ամբողջանում ա հասարակության կազմակերպումը որպես պետություն։ Նահանգներում առանց որևէ գործադուլի էլ ոստիկանության դեֆիցիտ կա ու ոչ մեկ էլ չի պատրաստվում աշխատավարձները կրկնապատկել, դա կադրերի պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի խնդիրը չի լուծում վերոհիշյալ դեգեներատների մեծ կոնցենտրացիայի պատճառով, այսինքն ավելի շատ կադրեր ներգավելը ոստիկանության մեջ մեծացնում ա հենց ոստիկանության մեջ հանցագործներ կամ անադեկվատներ ավելացնելու ռիսկը, որ ման գաս համապատասխան հետազատությունները կգտնես։
Երկրորդ՝ Ամերիկայի տնտեսության հզորությունը կապիտալիզմի, ազատ մրցակցության ու բիզնեսը պետությունից անկախ լինելու մեջ է, սոցիալիստներդ կարող եք ռադներդ քաշել Դանիա, կամ Ֆինլանդիա, կամ ինչի չէ՝ Չինաստան։ Եթե խնդիրը կրթությունն ու բժշկությունն ա, բա ձախերը հիմա խի՞ են ԲԼՄ-ով ոռները ճղում, բա թող կրթություն ու բժշկություն գոռան։ Հա՜, ուղեղները էդքան չի ձգում, իսկ ԲԼՄ-ն տե՞ս ինչ հեշտ ա, մի հատ վիդեո, ու լիքը տխմար լցվում ա փողոցները, կարա՞ս կրթություն կամ բժշկություն պահանջելով էդքան շուխուր հավաքես։ Ոչ, որովհետև իրականում դեգեներատներին կրթություն պետք չի, այլ պետք ա ձրի ապրուստ, նարկոտիկներ ու էժան կայֆեր։ Որևէ մեկը փորձել է ամերիկայում աշխատել ու չի ստացվել չէ՞, ինչ անարդար սիստեմ ա, արա։ Պոլնի դիսկրիմինացիա ու գործազրկություն ա չէ՞։
Բայց դու շարունակի պրիմիտիվ զառանցանքները, ոչինչ, կարևորը շատ համոզված պնդի, կարող ա անցնի։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Պոլնի ճամարտակում ես, այսինքն՝ յուղ ես վառում։ Ոստիկանությունը բազմաշերտ օրգան է, կա FBI, կան դատական բարդ համակարգ, կա անկախ մասնավոր դետեկտիվ սեկտոր ու էլի լիքը էլեմենտներ ու էդ սաղ նորմալ աշխատում էր մինչև վերջերս ու հասարակությունն ու էդ համակարգը ուզած թե չուզած սաղ իրարից կախման մեջ են, դա ինֆրաստուրկտուրա է որով ամբողջանում ա հասարակության կազմակերպումը որպես պետություն։ Նահանգներում առանց որևէ գործադուլի էլ ոստիկանության դեֆիցիտ կա ու ոչ մեկ էլ չի պատրաստվում աշխատավարձները կրկնապատկել, դա կադրերի պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի խնդիրը չի լուծում վերոհիշյալ դեգեներատների մեծ կոնցենտրացիայի պատճառով, այսինքն ավելի շատ կադրեր ներգավելը ոստիկանության մեջ մեծացնում ա հենց ոստիկանության մեջ հանցագործներ կամ անադեկվատներ ավելացնելու ռիսկը, որ ման գաս համապատասխան հետազատությունները կգտնես։
> Երկրորդ՝ Ամերիկայի տնտեսության հզորությունը կապիտալիզմի, ազատ մրցակցության ու *բիզնեսը պետությունից անկախ լինելու մեջ է*, սոցիալիստներդ կարող եք ռադներդ քաշել Դանիա, կամ Ֆինլանդիա, կամ ինչի չէ՝ Չինաստան։ Եթե խնդիրը կրթությունն ու բժշկությունն ա, բա ձախերը հիմա խի՞ են ԲԼՄ-ով ոռները ճղում, բա թող կրթություն ու բժշկություն գոռան։ Հա՜, ուղեղները էդքան չի ձգում, իսկ ԲԼՄ-ն տե՞ս ինչ հեշտ ա, մի հատ վիդեո, ու լիքը տխմար լցվում ա փողոցները, կարա՞ս կրթություն կամ բժշկություն պահանջելով էդքան շուխուր հավաքես։ Ոչ, որովհետև իրականում դեգեներատներին կրթություն պետք չի, այլ պետք ա ձրի ապրուստ, նարկոտիկներ ու էժան կայֆեր։ Որևէ մեկը փորձել է ամերիկայում աշխատել ու չի ստացվել չէ՞, ինչ անարդար սիստեմ ա, արա։ Պոլնի դիսկրիմինացիա ու գործազրկություն ա չէ՞։
> Բայց դու շարունակի պրիմիտիվ զառանցանքները, ոչինչ, կարևորը շատ համոզված պնդի, կարող ա անցնի։


ահահահահա․․․ ընկեր, իսկապես զվարճալի կլինեիր, եթե այսքան տկարամիտ չլինեիր․․․

----------


## Վիշապ

> ահահահահա․․․ ընկեր, իսկապես զվարճալի կլինեիր, եթե այսքան տկարամիտ չլինեիր․․․


Բազմաթիվ տարիների փորձից իրականություն քեզ հաստ պատ ա անջատում, ու դու այդ պատը հիմա արձագանքում ա անիմաստ քրքիջից։
Բա ուրիշ լավ ե՞ս, ընկեր։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Բազմաթիվ տարիների փորձից իրականություն քեզ հաստ պատ ա անջատում, ու դու այդ պատը հիմա արձագանքում ա անիմաստ քրքիջից։
> Բա ուրիշ լավ ե՞ս, ընկեր։


հա, ջանիտ մեռնեմ, գլխավորը դու ես իրականության մեջ բոլար ծայրամասերովդ թաթախված․․․

հեչ, շաբաթ օր ա գալիս՝ հեծանիվս հանեմ յուղեմ՝ կարգի բերեմ  :Jpit:  դո՞ւ․ դեռ կոֆեի հավաքվում եք, թե վիրուսին դեգենեռատներից վախն էլ ա ավելացել։

----------


## Varzor

> ահահահահա․․․ ընկեր, իսկապես զվարճալի կլինեիր, եթե այսքան տկարամիտ չլինեիր․․․


Բայց դե մասամբ ճիշտ է ասում։ Իսկ իրականում, ոչ թե բիզնեսն է պետությունից անկախ, այլ պետությունն է կախված բիզնեսից  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ես էլի իմ արձաններով եկա: Լավ, բա Սերվանտեսի արձա՞նն ինչու են պղծել: Էդ մարդը բառացիորեն հինգ տարի ստրուկ ա եղել թուրքերի ձեռքում՝ Աֆրիկայում, հետո Ստամբուլում, չորս անգամ փախել ա, բռնել են, հետո փրկագնով ազատվել ա ու ամբողջ կյանքում թունդ քննադատել ստրկությունը, էդ թվում՝ «Դոն Կիխոտում»: Արձան պղծելն էլ հո խանութ թալանե՞լ չի, պիտի որ լուրջ գաղափարական արարք լինի:

----------

Freeman (22.06.2020), Varzor (25.06.2020), Տրիբուն (23.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես էլի իմ արձաններով եկա: Լավ, բա Սերվանտեսի արձա՞նն ինչու են պղծել: Էդ մարդը բառացիորեն հինգ տարի ստրուկ ա եղել թուրքերի ձեռքում՝ Աֆրիկայում, հետո Ստամբուլում, չորս անգամ փախել ա, բռնել են, հետո փրկագնով ազատվել ա ու ամբողջ կյանքում թունդ քննադատել ստրկությունը, էդ թվում՝ «Դոն Կիխոտում»: Արձան պղծելն էլ հո խանութ թալանե՞լ չի, պիտի որ լուրջ գաղափարական արարք լինի:


Հեքիաթներ են։ Սերվանտեսը առաջին հերթին ստիտակամորթ էր, հետո իսկական իսպանացի, հետևաբար հաստատ գաղութարար է եղել ու բնականաբար եղել է ստրկատեր։ Իսկ Սան Ֆրանցիսկոյի արձանի դիմաց երկու հոգի են ծնկի եկած, բնականաբար նրա ստրուկներից են, խնդրում են իրենց կյանքը խնայել։ Ու տես ինչ անգութ հայացք ունի Սերվանտեսը, դրա համար էլ վրան գրել են «սրիկա»։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Varzor (25.06.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես էլի իմ արձաններով եկա: Լավ, բա Սերվանտեսի արձա՞նն ինչու են պղծել: Էդ մարդը բառացիորեն հինգ տարի ստրուկ ա եղել թուրքերի ձեռքում՝ Աֆրիկայում, հետո Ստամբուլում, չորս անգամ փախել ա, բռնել են, հետո փրկագնով ազատվել ա ու ամբողջ կյանքում թունդ քննադատել ստրկությունը, էդ թվում՝ «Դոն Կիխոտում»: Արձան պղծելն էլ հո խանութ թալանե՞լ չի, պիտի որ լուրջ գաղափարական արարք լինի:


Վաշինգտոնինն էլ են շուռ տվել, Յուլիսիս Գրանտինն էլ..., երբ որ տարիներ շարունակ բողոքը տեղ չի հասնում, կանտրոլը կորում ա ու առիթ ա պետք, որ խժդժություններ լինեն.

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վաշինգտոնինն էլ են շուռ տվել, Յուլիսիս Գրանտինն էլ..., երբ որ տարիներ շարունակ բողոքը տեղ չի հասնում, կանտրոլը կորում ա ու առիթ ա պետք, որ խժդժություններ լինեն.


Իյա՞։ Հետո, բողոքը տեղ հասա՞վ։ Սևերը փրկվեցի՞ն։ Մինչև վերջերս մորթվում էին, հիմա էլ վսյո, չէ՞, էլ Ատլանտայում, կամ Չիկագոյում ոչ մի սևի ոստիկանը էլ չի սպանի, մենակ իրենք իրար։ Նատուրալ, օրգանիկ։

----------

Varzor (25.06.2020)

----------


## Գաղթական

Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ի 18-րդ նախագահ Գրանտն ինքը ստրուկ ա ունեցել՝ թեկուզ ոչ երկարաժամկետ..
Ստրկատեր ընտանիքից աղջիկ էր հարս բերել, աներն էլ էդ ստրուկին փեսուն փեշքեշ ա արել:
Երևի դրա համար են արձանը շուռ տվել..

Ջհանդամ, թե հետո նույն ինքը Գրանտը Հյուսիսի միացյալ բանակը չէր վարում քաղաքացիական պատերազմի ժամանակ, այսինքն՝ իրա մեծ ավանդն ա ունեցել ստրկատիրական համակարգի դեմ հաղթանակի գործում:

ՈՒ ջհանդամ, թե աներոջից ստրուկ նվեր ստանալուց հետո էդ մարդուն ազատություն չի շնորհել...

----------

Sambitbaba (26.06.2020), Varzor (25.06.2020)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ես էլի իմ արձաններով եկա: Լավ, բա Սերվանտեսի արձա՞նն ինչու են պղծել: Էդ մարդը բառացիորեն հինգ տարի ստրուկ ա եղել թուրքերի ձեռքում՝ Աֆրիկայում, հետո Ստամբուլում, չորս անգամ փախել ա, բռնել են, հետո փրկագնով ազատվել ա ու ամբողջ կյանքում թունդ քննադատել ստրկությունը, էդ թվում՝ «Դոն Կիխոտում»: *Արձան պղծելն էլ հո խանութ թալանե՞լ չի, պիտի որ լուրջ գաղափարական արարք լինի:*


 :Jpit:  Պատանեկությանս տարիներին 2րդ մասիվի Տորք Անգեղի արձանին ամեն տարի տռուսիկ էին հագցնում։ Աչքիս նուդիստների դեմ գաղափարական պայքարի մաս էր։

Ամենայն հավանականությամբ Հունիպերո Սեռայի արձանի հետևից էին եկել (ում արձանների վերացմանն ես էլ երկու ոտք ու ձեռքով կողմ եմ), ու ևս մի իսպանական ազգանունով մեկի արձան են տեսել, դեմն էլ երկու ծնկի եկածներ, տգետ-տգետ կարծել են իսպանական թագի հովանու ներքո Կալիֆորնիայում քրիստոնեության հերթական տարածողներից էր։ Կարճ ասած՝ collateral damage։




> Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ի 18-րդ նախագահ Գրանտն ինքը ստրուկ ա ունեցել՝ թեկուզ ոչ երկարաժամկետ..
> Ստրկատեր ընտանիքից աղջիկ էր հարս բերել, աներն էլ էդ ստրուկին փեսուն փեշքեշ ա արել:
> Երևի դրա համար են արձանը շուռ տվել..
> 
> Ջհանդամ, թե հետո նույն ինքը Գրանտը Հյուսիսի միացյալ բանակը չէր վարում քաղաքացիական պատերազմի ժամանակ, այսինքն՝ իրա մեծ ավանդն ա ունեցել ստրկատիրական համակարգի դեմ հաղթանակի գործում:
> 
> ՈՒ ջհանդամ, թե աներոջից ստրուկ նվեր ստանալուց հետո էդ մարդուն ազատություն չի շնորհել...


Կալիֆորնիայում արձանաքանդ բողոքների մեծ մասը բնիկամերիկյան խմբերի կողմից են, ու Կալիֆորնիան ստրկատիրության շուխուռի մեջ նու ոչ մի ձևով թաթախված չէր (ոսկու տենդի ժամանակ լիքը ամերիկացիների ներգաղթի հետևանքով Մեքսիկային տփին ձեռից առան ու միության մաս որպես ազատ նահանգ է մտել), ստրկատերերի արձաններ էլ շատ չկան։ Գրանտն էլ գրեթե բոլոր առումներով հաջողակ ու հարգված զինվորական առաջնորդ ու _հետագայում_ նախագահ էր, բայց իր երկու մեծ ձախողումները Դոմինիկայի անեքսացիայի տապալումն էր ու արևմտյան բնիկամերիկացիների տեղահանման ու ռեզերվացիաներ կոխելու իր պատգամը, չնայած որ ինքը դեմ էր բնիկամերիկացիների ոչնչացմանը, բայց իր ռազմական առաջնորդներին դա շատ չէր կանգնացնում։ Իր  նախագահության օրոք Կալիֆորնիայի հեշտ հանվող ոսկիներն արդեն վերջացել էին, ու ժամանակակից արգոնավտները բնիկամերիկացիներին մորթում, բնաջնջում, իրենց տարածքներից վտարում էին՝ նոր ոսկու պաշարներին հասնելու համար։ Գրանտն էլ, միգուցե բնիկամերիկացիների բնաջնջումը դադարեցնելու համար էլ, բնիկներին մասսայապես տարհանեց ու ռեզերվացիաները կոխեց։

Չգիտեմ իհարկե հատուկ են Գրանտի արձանը տապալել, թե էլի Սերվանտեսի նման չեն հասկացել ով ա ինչ ա, բայց մեկն ինձ համար տարօրինակ չէր լինի, որ բնիկամերիկացիների խմբերը կոնկրետ Կալիֆորնիայում Գրանտի արձանի սիմվոլիզմը իրենց բնիկ ինքնության նկատմամբ անարգանք համարեն։

----------

Գաղթական (24.06.2020)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վաշինգտոնինն էլ են շուռ տվել, Յուլիսիս Գրանտինն էլ..., երբ որ տարիներ շարունակ բողոքը տեղ չի հասնում, կանտրոլը կորում ա ու առիթ ա պետք, որ խժդժություններ լինեն.


Ապեր, չեմ կարծում որ տարիներով բողոքը տեղ չհասնելն ա պատճառը։ Երևի ավելի բանալ ա ամեն ինչ, ամբոխը կանտռոլից դուրս ա եկել ու ամեն ինչի ընդունակ ա, պլյուս կոռոբայից ու աճող գործազրկությունից ւո աղքատությունից կատաղած։ Համոզված եմ Սպիակ Տան շինարարության վրա ստրուկներ են աշխատել, պետք ա պաժառ տալ էտ շենքը նախ ․․․ կարող ա դրանից հետո հանգստանան, մնացած շենքերն ու արձանները փրկվեն։ 

Սաղ հեչ, մի հատ լավ «դիսկրիմինացիոն» անեգդոտ էլ էս թեմայով եմ հիշել, գնամ պատմեմ։   :LOL:

----------

Freeman (23.06.2020), Mephistopheles (24.06.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, չեմ կարծում որ տարիներով բողոքը տեղ չհասնելն ա պատճառը։ Երևի ավելի բանալ ա ամեն ինչ, ամբոխը կանտռոլից դուրս ա եկել ու ամեն ինչի ընդունակ ա, պլյուս կոռոբայից ու աճող գործազրկությունից ւո աղքատությունից կատաղած։ Համոզված եմ Սպիակ Տան շինարարության վրա ստրուկներ են աշխատել, պետք ա պաժառ տալ էտ շենքը նախ ․․․ կարող ա դրանից հետո հանգստանան, մնացած շենքերն ու արձանները փրկվեն։ 
> 
> Սաղ հեչ, մի հատ լավ «դիսկրիմինացիոն» անեգդոտ էլ էս թեմայով եմ հիշել, գնամ պատմեմ։


Ապեր, ամերիկա սիստեմիկ ռասիզմ կա ու ես չեմ խոսում կենցաղային բաների մասին. օրինակ՝ էլէկտօրալ քոլեջը, վարկերի տրամադրման մեջ, ոսիտիկանական համակարգը որն ամենացայտունն ա ու էլի շատ բաներ, բայց մի քանի բան ասեմ ոստիկանականի մասին...

ոստիկանական համակարգի էս երկրում ստեղծվել ա համայնք/գետոներին կանտռոլի տակ պահելու մոդելի վրա, այսինքն իռլանդացիներին կարգել են ոստիկան իտալացիների գլխին, իտալացիներին՝ սևերի ու տենց շարունակ... բրուտալ ուժն եղել ահիմնական ստրատեգիան. ժամանակի ընթացքում սպիտակամորթները սերնդափոշությունից հետո սկսել են կամաց կամաց ինտեգրվել բայց սևերը, չինացիները, ճապոնացիները, լատինոները մնացել գետոյացված բայց հատկապես սևերը... ու ստեղ մենակ գույնի հարց չէր, նաև պատմականորեն ստատուսի հարց ա՝ սևերն եղել են ստրուկ ու համարվել են "sub-human", պռիտոմ "գիտականորեն" (դարվինի տեսությունից հետո սևերին համարել են կապիկից մարդու անցման էտապ, դրա համար էլ ևրոպայով մեկ human zoo էր կային)...  էս կոնցեպտը մինչև հիմա որոշ առողջապահակամ համակարգերում մնացած ա. գրականություն կա թե ստրկությունը ինչքան լավ բաներ ա արել սևերի համար ու էս սաղ քաղպատերազմից հետո չի վերացել այլ մի 100 տարի էլ մնացել ա...  

էս խի՞ եմ էս սաղն ասում... նրա համար որ վերաբերմունքը վերը նշված խմբերին տարբեր ա... տարբեր աստիճաններով էդ վերաբերմունքը մնացել ա սևերի, լատինոների ու ասիացիների նկատմամբ. ամենաուժեղը լատինոների ու սևերի նկատմամբ հատլկապես... սպիտակների միջին տարեկան եկամուտը 120k ա սևերի ու լատինոներինը 30k-40k.... հիմա ի՞նչ ա դրա պատճառը բարդ ու կոմպլեքս հարց ա բայց քո ասած կրիզիսների ժամանակ էս հարցերն ավելի են սրվում ու էն ինչ որ ժամանակին տնտեսության լավ եղած ժամանակ էդքան ցայտուն չէր, կրիզիսի ժամանակ հատկապես սրվում ա ու դառնում ա սենց բան, դրան էլ եթե գումարես ադմինիստրացիայի բացեիբաց ռասիզմը որը ինչ շուն-շանգյալի ասես չարթնացրեց, պատկերը սկսում ա գծագրվել... սրա արմետները խորն են...  

բաներ կան որ աչքիս դեմն են եղել, դրա համար եմ ասում... 


իսկ անեկդոտդ, սպանեց... ուղղակի խի ա ռասիստ կամ հոմոֆոբ տենց էլ չհասկացա...

----------

Տրիբուն (25.06.2020)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իյա՞։ Հետո, *բողոքը տեղ հասա՞վ*։ Սևերը փրկվեցի՞ն։ Մինչև վերջերս մորթվում էին, հիմա էլ վսյո, չէ՞, էլ Ատլանտայում, կամ Չիկագոյում ոչ մի սևի ոստիկանը էլ չի սպանի, մենակ իրենք իրար։ Նատուրալ, օրգանիկ։


հասնում ա... նորություններին հետևի կիմանաս

----------


## Վիշապ

> հասնում ա... նորություններին հետևի կիմանաս


Դեբիլ եմ ապեր, չեմ հասկանում որոնք էն էդ ռեֆորմները, կբացատրե՞ս։ Ոստիկանության բաժինները լուծարելն ա՞։

----------


## Վիշապ

Թակերը ավելի խորն ա նայում, թե ինչի են արձանները քանդում ու ինչ է կատարվում, զառանցանքով լցված մեդիա-աղբանոցից զատ ինձ համար եզակի վերլուծաբաններից է, որին մեկումեջ լսում եմ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թակերը ավելի խորն ա նայում, թե ինչի են արձանները քանդում ու ինչ է կատարվում, զառանցանքով լցված մեդիա-աղբանոցից զատ ինձ համար եզակի վերլուծաբաններից է, որին մեկումեջ լսում եմ։


Նորությունները... Թաքըր Քարլսոնը և ընդհանրապես Ֆոքսը ալտերնատիվ իրականության մեջ ա ապրում...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նորությունները... Թաքըր Քարլսոնը և ընդհանրապես Ֆոքսը ալտերնատիվ իրականության մեջ ա ապրում...


Հարցերին ի վիճակի ե՞ս պատասխանել ։Ճ Ալտերնատիվ իրականության մեջ ապրում ա ֆեյսբուքաղալմաղալիստներիդ մեծ մասը։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարցերին ի վիճակի ե՞ս պատասխանել ։Ճ Ալտերնատիվ իրականության մեջ ապրում ա ֆեյսբուքաղալմաղալիստներիդ մեծ մասը։


Ուղեղ լվալն էլ ո՞նց ա ըլնում... իրա բերանով ա ասում "black lives matter is more popular than any other major party”... էտի դու իրան հարցրա... հայերենով գրել եմ, եթե բանի տեղ չես դնում հասարակությանդ մի զգալի հատվածի, էդ հատվածը ռադիկալանում ա... շատ երկրներում ա սենց բան եղել եգիպտոսից սկսած մինչև եվոպա-ռուսաստան-ամերիկա վերջացրած... էսի արդյունք ա` հետևանք ա մի պրոբլեմի որը լուծում չի ստացել

----------

Sambitbaba (25.06.2020), Varzor (27.06.2020)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ուղեղ լվալն էլ ո՞նց ա ըլնում... իրա բերանով ա ասում "black lives matter is more popular than any other major party”... էտի դու իրան հարցրա... հայերենով գրել եմ, եթե բանի տեղ չես դնում հասարակությանդ մի զգալի հատվածի, էդ հատվածը ռադիկալանում ա... շատ երկրներում ա սենց բան եղել եգիպտոսից սկսած մինչև եվոպա-ռուսաստան-ամերիկա վերջացրած... էսի արդյունք ա` հետևանք ա մի պրոբլեմի որը լուծում չի ստացել


Քարկապ ես ընկել ոնց որ: Ուղեղ լվալու արդյունքն ա, որ «black lives matter is more popular»: Օքեյ, Բայդենին ընտրեք, հեսա կլուծի պրոբլեմը :Ճ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քարկապ ես ընկել ոնց որ: Ուղեղ լվալու արդյունքն ա, որ «black lives matter is more popular»: Օքեյ, Բայդենին ընտրեք, հեսա կլուծի պրոբլեմը :Ճ


... բա հո թրամփին չէինք ընտրելու... թե՞ թրամփը լուծում չեմ նկատել...

----------


## Varzor

Հահալա ձեզ, որ մտածում եք, թե մի պրեզիդենտով էդ հարցը հնարավոր է լուծել։ Ով էլ լինի՝ չի լուծի, որովհետև ինչքան էլ ուզենա, մեկա՝ չի կարող։

----------


## Գաղթական

Երևի վերնագրին էդքան էլ չի համապատասխանում, բայց էստեղ ծավալված թեմայի շրջանակներում ա:

Թե բա՝ ասիացիաները «սև մշակույթ»-ն են գողանում...

----------

